# knitting tea party 4 september '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 4 September 15

Three of my favorite people have birthdays this month. David  he and I met in the parking lot and scared rhiny freshmen and were close friends up until he passed away  I think its been three years now. Still angry at him.

Wendell  my friend in Seattle who has refused to answer my letter telling him I was not coming out this year  think I will need to call him. I told him I would definitely be out next year. Told him he could not buy my ticket as he is wont to do.

And the best birthday is Avery  who will be eight or nine  Im not sure  he is definitely sweetness on two legs with a temper he cannot control and a mouth that would match a dockworker any day. He is my practice in patience  I just want to pick him up and snuggle him  pure sweetness. We are working on the rest.

For some reason my computer was not wanting to work  I think I finally had enough windows open that it could not keep up  I am wont to do that from time to time. So I forced a shutdown  when I force a shutdown all my open word documents are put in a document recovery and it allows me to keep the ones I need for my opening  which is what happened this time. So I think what I am going to do is bring them across one by one and start my opening that way.

huckleberry hand pies

Ingredients

1 package refrigerated pie crust (2 crusts)
1 1/2 cups fresh huckleberries, rinsed and dried (blueberries would also work)
1 tablespoon flour
2 tablespoons sugar, plus additional sugar for sprinkling
pinch of salt
1 egg white
1 teaspoon water

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350.

Prepare a baking sheet by lining with parchment.

Roll out the pie crust and cut each crust into 8 circles (I used a 3 5/8" round cutter).

In a medium bowl, toss the huckleberries with the flour, sugar, and salt until coated.

Spoon about two tablespoons of huckleberries onto 8 of the pie crust rounds.

Cut vent holes or slits in the remaining eight pie crust rounds.

Place a vented piece over the top of each huckleberry piece, and use a fork to crimp the edges, sealing in the huckleberries.

Place on prepared baking sheet and repeat with remaining pies.

In a small bowl, whisk together the egg white and water.

Brush over the prepared pies, then sprinkle each pie with sugar.

Bake 15-20 minutes, or until lightly golden brown. Allow to cool before serving.

www.thebakerupstairs.com

Creole White Beans with Chicken

Total Cost: $11.38
Cost Per Serving: $0.95
Serves: 12 cups

Ingredients

1 lb. navy beans (dry) $1.79
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
4 cloves garlic $0.32
1 yellow onion $0.37
4 stalks celery $0.79
2 green bell peppers $1.76
1 red bell pepper $1.79
½ bunch flat leaf parsley $0.39
4 skinless chicken thighs (bone-in or boneless) $3.48
2 Tbsp Creole Seasoning blend $0.60
1 tsp oregano $0.10
½ Tbsp smoked paprika $0.15
freshly cracked pepper $0.05
6 cups water $0.00

Instructions

1)Place the beans in a large pot and cover with water. Soak the beans overnight in the refrigerator OR, place the beans in a large pot, cover with water, and bring to a boil over high heat. Boil for one minute, turn the heat off and let the beans sit, covered, for one hour. Drain the beans in a colander.

2)Mince the garlic and dice the onion, celery, and bell peppers. Pull the parsley leaves from the stems and give them a rough chop.

3)Add the olive oil, garlic, and onion to a large pot and sauté over medium heat until the onions begin to turn transparent (3-5 minutes). Add the celery and bell peppers and sauté a few minutes more, or just until they begin to soften.

4)Remove the skin from the chicken thighs (if they came with skin) and trim the excess fat if desired. Nestle the chicken thighs down into the sautéed vegetables.

5)Add the soaked beans, a handful of the parsley (the rest will be used later), Creole seasoning, oregano, smoked paprika, some cracked pepper, and six cups of water. Stir gently to distribute the spices, but not to disturb the thighs.

6)Cover the pot and bring it to a boil over high heat. Once it reaches a full boil, turn the heat down to low and let it simmer for two hours. Make sure the pot is simmering the whole time, increasing the heat slightly if needed to help it maintain a simmer.

7)After two hours, test the beans to make sure they are soft. Remove the chicken thighs and use two forks to shred the meat and remove the bones (if using bone-in thighs).

9)Use a large wooden spoon to smash the beans against the side of the pot to help the liquid thicken. Taste the beans and adjust the salt or Creole seasoning if desired. Return the shredded chicken to the pot and top with fresh parsley. Serve alone or over a bed of rice.

www.budgetbytes.com

Pie Crust - my blackberry filling

Pie Pastry

5 cups flour 
2 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp salt
1 lb. lard or shortening 
2 tbsp. vinegar
2 eggs

Instructions

1)Sift dry ingredients, flour salt and lard in a bowl.

2)Using a pastry blender cut into flour until the size of large peas.

3)Beat eggs in cup, add vinegar and fill cup with cold water.

4)Slowly add this wet mixture to the loose crumbs and keep mixing.

5)Remember you don't want to over beat this dough!

6)Keeps will in refrigerator.

7)The pastry is enough for about 3-4 /10inch pies, depending on how thick you make the crust.

Blackberry Pie Filling

Ingredients

3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup flour
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
6 cups fresh blackberries

Directions

1)Mix sugar, flour and cinnamon together in a bowl.

2)Add blackberries and coat well.

3)Add this mixture into a pie crust and add the top pie crust.

4)Make a few slits into the crust.

4)Bake at 425 degrees for 30 minutes

5)Then lower heat to 325 degrees for 20 more minutes. 
Tip: I do not cover my edges with tin foil, as suggested in many recipes and I generally don't add egg whites. I prefer the edges and top crust to be well baked giving it a great flaky taste.

Here is my original Apple Pie filling used from the Betty Crocker Book

Ingredients

1 cup sugar
1/3 cup all purpose flour
1 tsp. nutmeg
1 tsp. cinnamon
pinch of salt
8 cups thinly sliced pared tart apples
3 tbsp. butter

Directions

1)Heat oven to 425 degrees, Prepare pastry as instructed above.

2)Stir together sugar, flour, nutmeg, cinnamon and salt;

3)Mix with apples.

4)Turn into pastry-lined pie pan.

5)Dot with butter.

6)Cover with top crust and cut slits into the crust.

Bake at 425 for 15 minutes and then reduce to 350 for 45 minutes.

Tip: First of all, don't go and look for your old re-cycled apples. Use those for applesauce. I try to find the most crisp apples. (Granny Smith, Gravenstein, Jonagolds, Spartans)

Apple Pie is a favorite at our home any time. Add a scoop of ice-cream and we've got mouths wanting more. Left over pie is perfect for any breakfast meal. Pies have replaced birthday cakes in our home. Somehow I never exceeded at baking cakes, so I resorted to making pies.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Peanut Butter Smores Pots

Total Cost: $1.22
Cost Per Serving: $0.61 each
Serves: 2-4

Ingredients

3 graham crackers $0.13
2 Tbsp butter $0.25
1 Tbsp sugar $0.05
2 Tbsp peanut butter (optional) $0.21
3 Tbsp milk chocolate chips $0.18
10 large marshmallows $0.40

Instructions

1)Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Place three whole graham crackers (rectangles, not the square half) and place them in a zip top bag. Use a rolling pin to crush the graham crackers into crumbs.

2)Melt the butter in a medium bowl. Once melted, stir in the sugar and graham cracker crumbs. Stir the mixture until it looks like damp, coarse sand. Divide the mixture between two 8oz. ramekins and use the back of a spoon to pack the mixture into a solid layer.

3)Drop about 1 Tbsp of peanut butter onto each graham cracker crust, followed by a sprinkle of chocolate chips (1 to 1.5 Tbsp for each ramekin). Arrange the marshmallows in a single layer in the ramekin. Use enough marshmallows so that they are touching each other, but not packed in tight. They will spread as they melt.

4)Bake the s'mores pots for 15 minutes, or until the marshmallows are puffy and light golden brown. Serve hot (use a pot holder or wrap the ramekin in a towel because it will be hot!).

www.budgetbytes.com

Crockpot Vegetarian Chili

For an easy appetizer or dinner, turn to this simple chili recipe. Packed with tons of veggies and spices, you won't even miss the ground beef. Pair with crackers or enjoy a bowl topped with cheese.

4 servings

Ingredients

1 can diced tomatoes, 28 oz 
1 can tomato sauce, 15 oz 
2 tbsp chili powder 
1 tbsp garlic powder 
2 tsp cumin 
1 tbsp white sugar 
1 can black beans, 15 oz. Rinsed and drained 
1 C. chopped onion 
1 C. chopped green bell pepper 
1 C. frozen corn 
1 C. pepper-jack cheese, shredded

Directions

Combine all ingredients in a medium sized crockpot and stir well.

Cover with lid and let cook on medium heat for 5 ½ hours.

Top with pepper-jack cheese when served.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/crockpot_vegetarian_chili.htm

The above recipe is from a list of fifteen recipes to make with garden goodness before the end of summer. Please check it out  there are some really good and different recipes there. This is the URL.

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/15_veggie_crockpots_to_make_before_summer_ends/1

I cant remember if I used this recipe before or not  but I am going to use it anyhow. Lol

Korean Grilled Chicken Breasts

The marinade is so good you'll never want to buy the bottle stuff, I promise! You can serve the chicken over rice, or with a simple veggie slaw.

Ingredients:

1 pound (2) boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cut in half lengthwise
1/4 cup low sodium or gluten-free soy sauce
1/4 cup unsweetened apple sauce
1/4 cup finely chopped yellow onion
1 tsp sesame oil
1 tsp grated ginger
1 tbsp light brown sugar
2 garlic cloves, crushed
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes (optional)
1 teaspoon sesame seeds, plus more for topping
2 thinly sliced scallions, white and green parts

Directions:

Place the chicken breasts, 1 at a time, in a Ziploc bag. Pound the chicken breast to an even thickness, about ½ inch thick, being careful not to puncture the bag.

In a medium bowl, combine the soy sauce, apple sauce, onion, sesame oil, ginger, brown sugar, garlic, red pepper flakes, if using and sesame seeds. Reserve ¼ cup of the marinade and transfer the remainder to the Ziploc bag with the chicken. Refrigerate and marinate for at least 1 hour.

Over medium-high heat, grill the chicken for 2 to 3 minutes or until it no longer sticks to the grill. Turn the chicken, spoon the reserved ¼ cup of marinade over each breast and grill an addition 2 to 3 minutes.

Servings: 4  Size: 4 oz chicken  Weight Watcher Points+: 3 pt

Calories: 121  Fat: 3 g  Carb: 6 g  Fiber: 0.5 g  Protein: 17 g  Sugar: 4 g
Sodium: 445 mg  Cholest: 48 mg

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2015/08/korean-grilled-chicken-breast

Balsamic Roasted Peach, Basil Chicken and Prosciutto Tarts

But whats a good savory tart without some awesome cheese??? Oh, and BALSAMIC ROASTED PEACHES.

Those get two thumbs up and then some. It will be a sad day when the peaches are gonebut then there are apples, so maybe not so sad actually?? I dont know, I love them both!!

Makes 4 tarts

Ingredients

4 ripe peaches, quartered
2/3 cup balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon honey
2 sheets frozen puff pastry, thawed
1/2 cup + 2 tablespoons basil pesto
1/2 pound boneless, skinless chicken tenders (omit to make vegetarian)
3 ounces prosciutto (omit to make vegetarian)
4 ounces gorgonzola cheese, crumbled
2 cups fresh arugula
8 ounces buffalo mozzarella or mozzarella, torn
1/2 cup pepitas, toasted
fresh basil, for serving
balsamic glaze, for serving

Ingredients

1)Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

2)Place the peaches on one of the prepared baking sheet and toss with the balsamic and honey. Place in the oven and begin roasting. The peaches need about 40 minutes in the oven and are done when they are soft and caramelized.

3)Lay the puff pastry flat on the remaining baking sheet and cut each piece in half. Spread about 1/2 cup of pesto on to the 4 pieces of pastry.

4)Slice the chicken tenders in half and then toss with the remaining 2 tablespoons pesto. Evenly place the chicken and torn prosciutto over the puff pastry. If desired, sprinkle a little gorgonzola cheese overtop the pastries. Place in the oven with the peaches and bake for 25-30 minutes or until the pastry is puffed and the chicken cooked through. Remove both the peaches and tarts from the oven.

5)Divide the peaches among the tarts. Top with fresh arugula, mozzarella and toasted pepitas. Drizzle with the balsamic glaze and a basil leaf. Eat warm!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/balsamic-roasted-peach-basil-chicken-and-prosciutto-tarts/

I thought I had lost this and would need to start over again  I hunted high and low  page by page through my document file to no avail. In a panic I emailed Ron  my computer guy  and he said do this and if it isnt there it is out in sams computer space and will never be found. What I had done was fail to give it a name that would automatically put it in the document file  which I did the minute I got it back  it fact I made a duplicate file just in case even though I saw it in the document file  didnt want to risk losing it again.

This is what he told me to do  in case you are ever in the same predicament.

Click on Start Orb
Go to Computer
Click Local Disk (C 
In the upper right corner is a search box and you can search the entire drive for any file name or folder name

The start orb is the icon in the lower left hand corner  a blue circle with four color Microsoft flag on it.

So now everything is up and running. Thankfully.

The newness of school is gone  the children were complaining about getting up so early this morning and Heidi was saying there were only 176x3 more lunches to pack. She was griping about that long before school started. They could eat the school lunch but prefer what Heidi packs  always something they like  and usually always the same thing, no creativity here  the grandchildren are not adventurous eaters.

Of course the week has been hot and humid  I actually have the house closed up and the a/c on  I have to keep reminding myself that it is easier on my lungs to breathe cool air than hot and humid. Guess I will run it until I get too cold. Body wise I really wasnt too warm  I have the ceiling fan running and I was fine.

I need to empty my document files I have open  so lets have some more recipes.

Thick-Crust Sicilian-Style Pizza

SERVES 6 TO 8

This recipe requires refrigerating the dough for 24 to 48 hours before shaping it. King Arthur all-purpose flour and Bobs Red Mill semolina flour work best in this recipe. It is important to use ice water in the dough to prevent overheating during mixing. Anchovies give the sauce depth without a discernible fishy taste; if you decide not to use them, add an additional 1/4 teaspoon of salt. For tips on applying additional toppings, see related content.

INGREDIENTS

Dough

2 1/4 cups (11 1/4 ounces) all-purpose flour 
2 cups (12 ounces) semolina flour 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1 teaspoon instant or rapid-rise yeast 
1 2/3 cups (13 1/3 ounces) ice water 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 1/4 teaspoons salt

Sauce

1 (28-ounce) can whole peeled tomatoes, drained 
2 teaspoons sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
3 anchovy fillets, rinsed, patted dry, and minced 
1 teaspoon dried oregano 
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes

Pizza

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
2 ounces Parmesan cheese, grated (1 cup) 
12 ounces whole-milk mozzarella, shredded (3 cups)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. FOR THE DOUGH: Using stand mixer fitted with dough hook, mix all-purpose flour, semolina flour, sugar, and yeast on low speed until combined, about 10 seconds. With machine running, slowly add water and oil until dough forms and no dry flour remains, 1 to 2 minutes. Cover with plastic wrap and let dough stand for 10 minutes.

2. Add salt to dough and mix on medium speed until dough forms satiny, sticky ball that clears sides of bowl, 6 to 8 minutes. Remove dough from bowl and knead briefly on lightly floured counter until smooth, about 1 minute. Shape dough into tight ball and place in large, lightly oiled bowl. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 24 hours or up to 48 hours.

3. FOR THE SAUCE: Process tomatoes, sugar, and salt in food processor until smooth, about 30 seconds. Heat oil and garlic in medium saucepan over medium-low heat, stirring occasionally, until garlic is fragrant and just beginning to brown, about 2 minutes. Add tomato paste, anchovies, oregano, and pepper flakes and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add tomato mixture and cook, stirring occasionally, until sauce measures 2 cups, 25 to 30 minutes. Transfer to bowl, let cool, and refrigerate until needed.

4. FOR THE PIZZA: One hour before baking pizza, place baking stone on upper-middle rack and heat oven to 500 degrees. Spray rimmed baking sheet (including rim) with vegetable oil spray, then coat bottom of pan with oil. Remove dough from refrigerator and transfer to lightly floured counter. Lightly flour top of dough and gently press into 12 by 9-inch rectangle. Using rolling pin, roll dough into 18 by 13-inch rectangle. Transfer dough to prepared baking sheet, fitting dough into corners. Spray top of dough with vegetable oil spray and lay sheet of plastic wrap over dough. Place second baking sheet on dough and let stand for 1 hour.

5. Remove top baking sheet and plastic wrap. Gently stretch and lift dough to fill pan. Using back of spoon or ladle, spread sauce in even layer over surface of dough, leaving 1/2-inch border. Sprinkle Parmesan evenly over entire surface of dough to edges followed by mozzarella.

6. Place pizza on stone; reduce oven temperature to 450 degrees and bake until bottom crust is evenly browned and cheese is bubbly and browned, 20 to 25 minutes, rotating pizza halfway through baking. Remove pan from oven and let cool on wire rack for 5 minutes. Run knife around rim of pan to loosen pizza. Transfer pizza to cutting board, cut into squares, and serve.

Keys to the Ideal Thick Crust: Unlike the moderately fine, chewy crumb that defines good thin-crust pizza, the Sicilian kind should boast air bubbles that are smaller and more evenly dispersed, with a texture thats rich and tender. Heres how we deliver the ideal.

USE TWO TYPES OF FLOUR: A combination of semolina and all-purpose flours produces a crust with creamy flavor and color and cakey (rather than chewy) texture.

ADD FAT: Extra-virgin olive oil adds further richness and tenderness.

FERMENT IN THE FRIDGE: Refrigerating the dough as it proofs limits the formation of carbon dioxide, and, in turn, large gas bubbles. It also allows more complex flavors to develop.

ROLL, DONT STRETCH: Flattening the dough with a rolling pin presses out some of the air so that the bubbles are fine and even.

APPLY PRESSURE: Weighing down the dough with a baking sheet for its final proof allows it to rise a bit but prevents large air bubbles from forming and keeps the crumb uniform.

http://www.cooksillustrated.com/recipes/

Mini Black Bean Turkey Burgers

Total Cost: $9.81
Cost Per Serving: $1.96
Serves: 5 (two patties each)

Ingredients

BURGERS

1 15oz. can black beans* $0.60
3 green onions $0.38
½ Tbsp chili powder** $0.15
½ tsp cumin $0.05
½ tsp garlic powder $0.02
18 tsp cayenne pepper $0.03
½ tsp salt $0.04
19oz. package lean ground turkey $4.59

AVOCADO SAUCE (optional)

1 ripe avocado $1.00
½ lime $0.20
⅛ tsp garlic powder $0.02
½ tsp salt $0.02
½ cup sour cream $0.75
½ tsp sugar $0.01

BURGER TOPPINGS

5 pita halves $0.83
2 Roma tomatoes, sliced $1.12

Instructions

1)Preheat the oven to 375 degrees. Drain and rinse the black beans. Place the black beans in a large bowl and mash them slightly with your hands or a potato masher. Slice the green onions and add them to the bowl along with the chili powder, cumin, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, and salt. Stir until the beans are evenly seasoned.

2)Add the ground turkey to the seasoned black beans. Mix well using your hands. Form 10 small patties (about 2-2.5 inches diameter, ½ inch thick). Place the patties on a roasting pan or a baking sheet covered with foil and wire cooling racks.

3)Bake the patties in the preheated oven for 20 minutes, or until browned on the outside and no longer pink in the center. Alternatively, you can cook the patties in a skillet, on a grill, or using an indoor countertop grill.

4)While the patties are baking, prepare the avocado sauce. Add the avocado (diced), juice from half a lime (about 2 Tbsp), garlic powder, salt, sugar, sour cream, and 2-4 Tbsp of water to a blender. Blend the ingredients together, adding the water slowly until a smooth, thick sauce forms.

5)Smear some of the sauce inside each pita half, add a couple tomato slices, and two of the turkey patties.

Notes: *I used black beans that I had cooked from dry in my slow cooker.

**Chili powder is a mild blend of spices, not hot red pepper powder.

A technique for stretching food budgets is substituting half of the meat in meals with beans.

A simple mix of chili powder, cumin, garlic, and cayenne to flavor the beans and meat, then added sliced green onion for some color, texture, and flavor. You can eat these patties on a bun, but pita bread tend to be less expensive.

AND, if you want to be extra fancy, you can mix some shredded pepper jack into the meat and bean mixture for little pops of cheesy goodness in your burgers.

www.budgebytes.com

Summer Squash Gratin From Cook's Country | June/July 2013

SERVES 6 TO 8

INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened, plus 4 tablespoons melted 
2 onions, halved and sliced thin 
Salt and pepper 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
1 tablespoon minced fresh thyme 
1/2 cup dry white wine 
1/2 cup pitted kalamata olives, chopped fine 
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil 
1 1/2 pounds zucchini, sliced 1/4 inch thick 
1 1/2 pounds yellow summer squash, sliced 1/4 inch thick 
1 cup panko bread crumbs 
2 ounces Parmesan cheese, grated (1 cup)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Melt 1 tablespoon softened butter in 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onions, ½ teaspoon salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper and cook, stirring occasionally, until onions are soft and golden brown, 15 to 20 minutes. Stir in garlic and thyme and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Stir in wine and cook until evaporated, about 3 minutes. Off heat, stir in olives and 2 tablespoons basil; set aside.

2. Meanwhile, toss zucchini and yellow squash with 2 teaspoons salt in large bowl. Microwave, covered, stirring halfway through microwaving, until slightly softened and some liquid is released, about 8 minutes. Drain in colander and let cool slightly. Arrange zucchini and yellow squash on triple layer of paper towels, then cover with another triple layer of paper towels. Press slices firmly to remove as much liquid as possible.

3. Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 450 degrees. Grease bottom and sides of 13 by 9-inch baking dish with remaining 1 tablespoon softened butter. Combine panko, Parmesan, and 1 teaspoon pepper in bowl. Evenly coat baking dish with 6 tablespoons panko mixture. Stir melted butter into remaining panko mixture until well combined; set aside.

4. Arrange half of squash in prepared dish and season with pepper to taste. Sprinkle ¼ cup panko mixture evenly over squash. Spread onion mixture in even layer over crumbs. Arrange remaining half of squash over onion mixture and season with pepper to taste. Cover with aluminum foil and bake until just tender, about 15 minutes.

5. Remove dish from oven; discard foil. Sprinkle remaining panko mixture evenly over top. Bake, uncovered, until bubbling around edges and crumbs are golden brown, 10 to 15 minutes. Transfer to wire rack and let cool for 15 minutes. Sprinkle with remaining 2 tablespoons basil. Serve.

Water: Gratin Killer: This recipe calls for a total of 3 pounds of sliced zucchini and summer squash. To rid the watery vegetables of the excess liquid that would sabotage the gratin, we slice, salt, microwave, and drain them before assembling the gratin.

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/

Edna Maes Escalloped Cabbage by Ree - The Pioneer Woman

Serves 8

Ingredients

1 head Cabbage, Cut Into 6 Or 8 Wedges
2 Tablespoons Butter, Plus More For Greasing The Pan
2 Tablespoons Flour
1-½ cup Milk
1 whole Container Cheez Wiz
Salt And Pepper, to taste
1 cup Grated Pepper Jack Cheese
1 whole Jalapeno Pepper, Sliced Into Rounds, Seeds Removed
Paprika For Sprinkling

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Butter a 9-inch-by-9-inch baking pan.

Bring a medium pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Parboil the wedges of cabbage for 1  2 minutes. Drain very well, slice off the cores, then arrange in the prepared baking dish.

In a nonstick skillet over medium heat, melt the butter.

Whisk in the flour and cook for a minute or two.

Whisk in the milk and cook until beginning to thicken.

Turn off the heat and stir in the Cheez Wiz.

Sprinkle in salt and pepper, then stir in the grated pepper jack.

Pour over the cabbage. Dot with the jalapeno slices, and sprinkle on some paprika.

Bake for 20 minutes or until golden and bubbly.

Note: This makes a good amount of cheese sauce, so could be enough for more cabbage if desired.

http://tastykitchen.com/recipes/sidedishes/edna-maes-escalloped-cabbage/

PALEO BACON-WRAPPED CAULIFLOWER Recipe by Cheeky Kitchen

Servings 4

Peppery bacon-wrapped spicy cauliflower bites with a honey-glaze.

INGREDIENTS

4 cups cauliflower florets 
1 cup butter, ghee or coconut oil, melted 
1 tablespoon paprika 
2 teaspoons onion powder 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
12 slices peppered bacon 
1/2 cup raw and unfiltered honey 
2 ripe avocados, pitted and peeled 
1 lemon, freshly squeezed 
3/4 cup Yoplait® Greek 100 plain yogurt (optional) 
1/3 cup plain almond milk

DIRECTIONS

1 Preheat oven to 400ºF. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2 In a small bowl, mix together paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, and red pepper flakes. Stir 1 tablespoon of this mixture into the melted butter.

3 Dip cauliflower florets into the butter. Sprinkle with paprika mixture.

4 Cut bacon in half and lengthwise to create strips that are approximately 4x1-inch.

5 Wrap one bacon strip around dipped cauliflower. Secure with a toothpick. Place on prepared baking sheet. Repeat until all cauliflower is wrapped in bacon. Bake in preheated oven for 20-25 minutes, or until the cauliflower is tender and the bacon begins to brown around the edges.

6 Meanwhile, blend together the avocados, lemons juice, Yoplait yogurt and almond milk until smooth and creamy. Allow cauliflower to cool slightly. Serve with avocado dipping sauce. Enjoy!

Yoplait is a registered trademark of YOPLAIT MARQUES (France) used under license.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/paleo-bacon-wrapped-cauliflower

Fig Goat Cheese Tart Recipe by Chef John

A delicious, free-form tart with a bit of sweet and savory!

makes 4 small tarts

Ingredients

1 cup sprouted spelt flour 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1 teaspoon white sugar 
3 tablespoons water, or more as needed

Tarts:

8 ounces cold creamy fresh goat cheese 
4 Black Mission figs, sliced 
4 pinches kosher salt 
4 tiny pinches cayenne pepper 
1/4 cup white sugar 
4 sprigs fresh lemon thyme

Directions

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F (230 degrees C).

Mix spelt flour, olive oil, salt, 1 teaspoon sugar, with a fork. Starting with 3 tablespoons water, drizzle in just enough for dough to come together.

Turn out dough onto work surface. Knead dough until it comes together.

Crumble dough and press pieces into the bottoms of 4 small tart pans to form a 1/4-inch-thick bottom crust.

Crumble 2 ounces goat cheese onto each crust. Lay fig slices on top of goat cheese in a single layer. Season with a pinch of kosher salt, small pinch of cayenne pepper. Sprinkle with 1 tablespoon white sugar.

Bake until cheese is bubbling and figs are glazed, about 25 minutes. Garnish with sprigs of lemon thyme.

Nutrition: Calories 521 kcal; 26% - Carbohydrates 46.7 g  Cholesterol 45 mg; 15% - Fat 31.4 g; 48% - Fiber 3 g; 12% - Protein 16.8 g; 34% - Sodium 1175 mg; 47%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/fresh-fig-and-goat-cheese-tart

Zucchini Keftedes with Feta and Dill by Susanna Hoffmanfrom Fine Cooking

Serves 12

Ingredients

1 1/3 pounds medium zucchini, trimmed
1 teaspoon coarse kosher salt
1/2 cup thinly sliced green onions
3 tablespoons chopped fresh dill
3 tablespoons chopped fresh mint
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon finely grated lemon peel
1 cup panko (Japanese breadcrumbs)
1 large egg, beaten to blend
1 cup coarsely crumbled feta cheese
Canola oil (for frying)
Plain whole-milk or reduced-fat Greek-style yogurt (for garnish)
Additional chopped fresh dill (for garnish)

Preparation

1)Grate zucchini on large holes of box grater onto clean kitchen towel. Sprinkle zucchini with 1 teaspoon coarse salt; let stand at least 30 minutes and up to 1 hour.

2)Line rimmed baking sheet with parchment or foil.

3)Wrap zucchini in towel; squeeze out as much liquid as possible.

4)Place zucchini in medium bowl. Mix in green onions, 3 tablespoons chopped dill, mint, garlic, lemon peel, and 1/2 teaspoon black pepper. Gently stir in panko and egg, then feta.

5)Using 2 tablespoons zucchini mixture for each, shape mixture into 1 3/4- to 2-inch-diameter patty; place on baking sheet. Chill at least 1 hour. DO AHEAD Can be made 4 hours ahead. Keep chilled.

6)Pour enough canola oil into heavy large skillet to reach depth of 1/4 inch; heat over medium-high heat.

7)Working in batches, add patties to skillet. Cook until golden and cooked through, adjusting heat if browning too quickly, 3 to 4 minutes per side. Using slotted metal spoon, transfer to paper towels.

8)Arrange keftedes on platter.

9)Top each with dollop of yogurt. Sprinkle each with dill. Serve warm or at room temperature.

Nutritional Content: One serving contains: Calories (kcal) 94.9

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/zucchini-keftedes-with-feta-and-dill

Pork Chop Casserole

Ingredients

4-6 bone in loin Pork Chops
2 Tablespoons Olive oil
1 Tablespoon butter
2 Cups thinly sliced onion
2 cups rice
4 cups chicken broth
4-5 peeled, cored and chopped apples
1 tablespoon cinnamon 
2 Tablespoons butter
1 teaspoon cinnamon 
1 Tablespoon brown sugar

Directions

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2)In a large pan heat the 2 tablespoons olive oil and 1 tablespoon butter and saute the pork chops on both sides until nicely browned.

3)Set the sauteed chops aside.

4)In the same saucepan saute the rice and onions until the rice is golden and onions are soft.

5)Add the chicken broth and the apples and 1 tablespoon cinnamon and heat till almost boiling.

6)Transfer this mixture to prepared large casserole dish.

7)Place the pork chops on top of the rice mixture.

8)Cover with foil and bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

9)Melt the 2 tablespoons butter and add the brown sugar and cinnamon to the melted butter.

10)Uncover the casserole and brush the pork chops with the butter, brown sugar, and cinnamon mixture.

11)Cook for 20 minutes longer or until rice is cooked to tender.

NOTE: This will serve at least 5 people and more if you split some of the pork chops. If you are only serving 4 people use 4 chops and cut down the rice to 1 cup rice and 2 cups broth and 2 cups apples. Or you could add 1-1/2 cups rice and 3 cups broth with 3 cups apples.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

GRILLED PORK TENDERLOIN WITH JALAPEÑO-PLUM RELISH

This quick and easy pork tenderloin gets an upgrade thanks to a sweet and spicy fruit relish.

INGREDIENTS

PLUM RELISH

6 small plums, sliced (or other fresh fruit of your choice) 
1 or 2 jalapeño chiles, seeded, thinly sliced 
1/4 cup sliced red onion 
2 tablespoons lime juice 
2 to 4 teaspoons honey 
Salt to taste

PORK TENDERLOIN

1 to 2 tablespoons fresh rosemary, finely chopped 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon onion powder 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1 1/2 lb pork tenderloin 
Canola or vegetable oil for grill

DIRECTIONS

1 Toss together Plum Relish ingredients. Taste, and add more salt or honey if needed. Set aside.

2 In small bowl, mix rosemary, 1 teaspoon salt, the red pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and black pepper. Rub all over pork tenderloin. Set aside at room temperature while you heat grill or grill pan over high heat.

3 Brush grill or grill pan with oil. Turn grill down to medium-high; place pork on grill. Cover and cook on all sides--about 7 minutes each side (depending on thickness of tenderloin) until pork is cooked through.

4)Remove from grill, and wrap in foil. Allow pork to rest 15 minutes before slicing. Serve with plum relish.

TIPS: Pork is done when instant-read thermometer inserted in thickest part of tenderloin reads between 145°F and 160°F (according to USDA guidelines). Allowing the pork to rest will keep the meat tender and juicy after slicing.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/grilled-pork-tenderloin-with-jalapeno-plum-relish

Spicy Mediterranean Chicken with Sausage Stuffed Cherry Peppers Recipe by Chef John

This is an intense food experience, not for the bland palettes of the world: succulent chicken thighs, artichoke hearts, olive, pepperoncini, and sausage-stuffed cherry peppers!

Serves 6

Ingredients

6 (4 ounce) bone-in chicken thighs with skin 
1 tablespoon ground black pepper 
2 teaspoons ground cumin 
1 teaspoon salt 
18 cherry peppers in brine (such as Peppadew®) 
6 ounces fresh Italian sausage 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 onion, sliced 
1 pinch salt 
4 cloves garlic, crushed 
1 tablespoon herbes de Provence 
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 
1 cup sliced pepperoncini peppers, with liquid 
2 cups chicken stock 
1 (14 ounce) can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped 
1/2 cup pitted kalamata olives 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh marjoram

Directions

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

2)Place chicken thighs in a large bowl; season with black pepper, cumin, and 1 teaspoon salt. Set aside.

3)Stuff each cherry pepper generously with Italian sausage. Set aside.

4)Heat olive oil in Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Place chicken thighs, skin-side down, in pan and brown, about 5 minutes. Turn chicken over and brown other side, about 1 minute. Remove chicken from pan.

5)Cook onion in the Dutch oven with pinch of salt over medium-high heat; cook and stir until caramelized, about 5 minutes. Reduce heat to medium; stir in garlic, herbes de Provence, and crushed red pepper.

6)Stir in pepperoncini and juices; cook until warmed through, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat.

7)Place chicken, skin-side up, in a single layer on top of the onions and pepperoncinis in the Dutch oven. Pour stock into the pan until almost covering the chicken.

8)Sprinkle artichoke hearts, olives, and stuffed cherry peppers over top of chicken.

9)Return to medium-high heat and bring to a simmer.

10)Cover and roast in preheated oven until sausage is cooked through and liquid is bubbling, about 1 hour.

11)Garnish with chopped basil, oregano, and marjoram.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (6 total) - Calories: 389 kcal; 19% - Fat 25.2 g; 39% - Carbs 15.7g; 5% - Protein 25 g; 50% - Cholesterol 75 mg; 25% - Sodium 2461 mg; 98% - Based on a 2,000 calorie diet

https://m.allrecipes.com/account/signin/?loginreferrerurl=http%3a%2f%2fm.allrecipes.com%2frecipe%2f221070%2fspicy-mediterranean-chicken-with-sausage-stuffed-cherry-peppers

Cherry Bomb Chicken Recipe by Chef John

Thanks to the magic of brining, this really will almost guarantee a juicy, tasty piece of chicken.

Serves 6

Ingredients

1 quart cold water 
1/3 cup kosher salt 
1/2 cup white sugar 
1 (4 pound) whole chicken, cut into 4 pieces 
1 pint cherry tomatoes 
3 habanero peppers, seeded 
4 cloves garlic 
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice 
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
2 tablespoons prepared Thai sweet chili sauce

Directions

1)Combine water, kosher salt, and sugar in a saucepan over low heat; cook until sugar and salt dissolve, 4 to 5 minutes. Set aside to cool to room temperature.

2)Score the skin side of each piece of chicken 2 to 3 times, about 1/8 inch deep. Place chicken pieces in a large bowl or lidded container.

3)Puree cherry tomatoes, habanero peppers, garlic, and allspice with the salt and sugar mixture in a blender until smooth.

4)Pour tomato brine over chicken pieces, making sure all pieces are covered. Refrigerate 4 to 6 hours.

5)Remove chicken pieces and transfer to a plate or baking sheet lined with paper towels. Pat chicken pieces dry with more paper towels.

6)Preheat an outdoor grill for high heat and lightly oil the grate.

7)Combine thyme, cumin, black pepper, cayenne pepper, and oil in a small bowl.

8)Brush each chicken piece with thyme and oil mixture.

9)Cook chicken, skin side down, on the preheated grill for 1 to 2 minutes. Turn each piece and move to indirect heat. Cook until well-browned and meat is no longer pink in the center, 30 to 35 minutes. An instant-read thermometer inserted near the bone should read 165 degrees F (74 degrees C).

10)Brush each piece with Thai sweet chile sauce. Transfer to a plate and allow chicken to rest for 10 minutes before serving.

Editor's Note: The nutrition data for this recipe includes the full amount of the brine ingredients. The actual amount of the brine consumed will vary.

Nutrition: Amount per serving (6 total) - Calories: 490 kcal; 24% - Fat 25.3 g; 39% - Carbs 22.6g; 7% - Protein 41.5 g; 83% - Cholesterol 129 mg; 43% - Sodium 5252 mg; 210% - Based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/221006/cherry-bomb-chicken

Delectable Marinated Chicken

Makes 8 thighs

Ingredients

2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce 
2 tablespoons low sodium soy sauce 
2 tablespoons teriyaki sauce 
1 teaspoon liquid smoke flavoring 
1 tablespoon molasses 
1 tablespoon sesame seeds 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt 
1/4 teaspoon garlic pepper 
2 teaspoons minced garlic 
1/4 cup canola oil 
8 skinless, boneless chicken thighs

Directions

1)Mix together Worcestershire sauce, soy sauce, teriyaki sauce, liquid smoke, and molasses in a resealable plastic bag until the molasses has dissolved.

2)Add sesame seeds, brown sugar, paprika, garlic salt, garlic pepper, minced garlic, and canola oil; mix well.

3)Coat chicken thighs with the marinade, seal, and marinate for 4 hours in the refrigerator, redistributing the chicken in the marinade occasionally.

4)Preheat an outdoor grill for medium heat.

5)Remove chicken from marinade and shake off excess.

6)Grill on preheated grill until the chicken has reached an internal temperature of 165 degrees F (75 degrees C), and is firm and opaque, about 12 minutes per side. Discard any remaining marinade.

Nutrition: Calories 510 kcal; 25% - Carbohydrates 12.2 g; 4% - Cholesterol 142 mg; 47% - Fat 32.6 g; 50% - Fiber 0.6 g; 2% - Protein 40.3 g; 81% - Sodium 1084 mg; 43%

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/delectable-marinated-chicken

Zucchini and Tomato Gratin Author - Itsy Bitsy Foodies

Serves: 4+

Ingredients

Zucchini, sliced into rounds or quartered rounds
Tomatoes, sliced into rounds or quartered rounds
Onion, sliced and diced into small strips
Mozzarella or cheddar cheese, grated
Parmesan cheese

Instructions

1. Working with whatever size pan you would like, arrange a layer of zucchini pieces on the bottom of the pan.

2. Place the tomato pieces on top of the zucchini and then sprinkle some diced onion over the top.

3. Sprinkle the onion layer with grated cheese.

4. Repeat the layers once or more.

5. Top the layered veggies with grated parmesan cheese.

6. Bake the veggies at 350 degrees for 30-45 minutes, checking the veggies until they are done. The parmesan cheese should be lightly browned. When pricked with a fork or knife, the zucchini should be al dente - tender yet with a bite.

http://itsybitsyfoodies.com/zucchini-tomato-gratin/

Dijon Salmon Burgers

makes 4 servings

Ingredients

18 ounce(s) fish, salmon, canned pink, boneless, skinless, in pouches
3 medium scallion(s) (green onions) chopped
2 tablespoon dill weed, fresh chopped or tarragon
1 tablespoon capers drained and rinsed, optional
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon mustard, Dijon 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1/4 cup(s) mayonnaise, light 
1 large egg(s) 
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
leaves lettuce, green leaf to cover plates
1 medium tomato(es) sliced for topping, optional
1 medium onion(s), red sliced for topping, optional
1 medium cucumber(s) sliced for topping, optional

Instructions

1)In a medium bowl, combine the salmon, scallions, dill, capers (if using), lemon juice, mustard, salt, and pepper. Fold in the mayonnaise and egg. Cover and refrigerate for at least 30 minutes.

2)When ready to cook, form the salmon mixture into 4 (1" thick) patties, pressing the mixture together so the patties are firm.

3)In a large, heavy skillet, heat the oil over medium-high heat. Add the patties and cook until well browned on both sides and just firm to the touch, about 6 minutes per side.

4)Serve each burger on a bed of lettuce with tomato, red onion, and cucumber for toppings, if desired.

Chef's View: Make a double batch of these delicious burgers to freeze for future use. Simply wrap the uncooked burgers individually before freezing, then thaw when ready to use and cook as below. On Phase 2, enjoy the burger on a whole-wheat bun.

Tip: The salmon mixture is moist and loose, so be sure to refrigerate it before forming the patties to help them hold together during cooking. The burgers firm up once the first side is cooked.

http://www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-dijon-salmon-burgers

How To Make Pita Bread at Home

In the oven or on the stovetop, pita is an easy bread to make at home.

Makes 8 rounds

What You Need

Ingredients

1 cup warm water (not hot or boiling)
2 teaspoons active dry or instant yeast
2 1/2 - 3 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons salt
1-2 teaspoons olive oil (optional)

Equipment

Mixing bowl
Rolling pin
Cast iron skillet (for stovetop baking)
Baking sheet or a baking stone (for oven baking)

Instructions

1. Form the Pita Dough: Mix the water and yeast together, and let sit for about five minutes until the yeast is dissolved. Add 2 1/2 cups of the flour (saving the last half cup for kneading), salt, and olive oil (if using). Stir until a shaggy dough is formed.

2. Knead the Dough: Sprinkle a little of the extra flour onto your clean work surface and turn out the dough. Knead the dough for about 5-7 minutes, until the dough is smooth and elastic. Add more flour as needed to keep the dough from sticking to your hands or the work surface, but try to be sparing. It's better to use too little flour than too much. If you get tired, stop and let the dough rest for a few minutes before finishing kneading.

3. Let the Dough Rise: Clean the bowl you used to mix the dough and film it with a little olive oil. Set the dough in the bowl and turn it until it's coated with oil. Cover with a clean dishcloth or plastic wrap and let the dough rise until it's doubled in bulk, 1-2 hours. 
At this point, you can refrigerate the pita dough until it is needed. You can also bake one or two pitas at a time, saving the rest of the dough in the fridge. The dough will keep refrigerated for about a week.

4. Divide the Pitas: Gently deflate the dough and turn it out onto a lightly floured work surface. Divide the dough into 8 equal pieces and gently flatten each piece into a thick disk. Sprinkle the pieces with a little more flour and then cover them with a kitchen towel or plastic wrap wrap until you're ready to bake them.

5. Shape the Pitas: Using a floured rolling pin, roll one of the pieces into a circle 8-9 inches wide and about a quarter inch thick. Lift and turn the dough frequently as your oll to make sure the dough isn't sticking to your counter. Sprinkle with a little extra flour if its starting to stick. If the dough starts to spring back, set it aside to rest for a few minutes, then continue rolling. Repeat with the other pieces of dough. (Once you get into a rhythm, you can be cooking one pita while rolling the next one out.)

6. To Bake Pitas in the Oven: While shaping the pitas, heat the oven to 450°. If you have a baking stone, put it in the oven to heat. If you don't have a baking stone, place a large baking sheet on the middle rack to heat.

Place the rolled-out pitas directly on the baking stone or baking sheets (as many as will fit), and bake for about 3 minutes. I've found it easiest to carry the pita flat on the palm of my hand and then flip it over onto the baking stone. The pita will start to puff up after a minute or two and is done when it has fully ballooned. Cover baked pitas with a clean dishtowel while cooking any remaining pitas.

7. To Bake Pitas on the Stovetop: Warm a cast iron skillet over medium-high heat until a few bead of water sizzle immediately on contact. Drizzle a little oil in the pan and wipe off the excess.

Lay a rolled-out pita on the skillet and bake for 30 seconds, until you see bubbles starting to form. Flip and cook for 1-2 minutes on the other side, until large toasted spots appear on the underside. Flip again and cook another 1-2 minutes to toast the other side. The pita should start to puff up during this time; if it doesn't or if only small pockets form, try pressing the surface of the pita gently with a clean towel. Keep cooked pitas covered with a clean dishtowel while cooking any remaining pitas.

8. Storing the Pitas: Pitas are best when eaten immediately after cooking. Leftover pitas will keep in an airtight bag for several days and can be eaten as they are or warmed in a toaster oven. Baked pitas can also be frozen with wax paper between the layers for up to three months.

Additional Notes: Storing the Dough: Once it has risen, the pita dough can be kept refrigerated until it is needed. You can also bake one or two pitas at a time, saving the rest of the dough in the fridge. The dough will keep refrigerated for about a week. ---

Pitas That Won't Puff: Sometimes you get pitas that won't puff. The problem is usually that the oven or the skillet aren't hot enough. Make sure both are thoroughly pre-heated before cooking. Even pitas that don't puff are still delicious and can be used wraps or torn into pieces for dipping in hummus.

Per serving, based on 8 servings. (% daily value): Calories 362 - Fat 3.2 g (4.9%) - Saturated 0.5 g (2.4%) - Carbs 73.9 g (24.6%) - Fiber 6.7 g (26.8%) - Sugars 0.7 g - Protein 11.8 g (23.5%) - Sodium 981.1 mg (40.9%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-pita-bread-at-home-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-90844

15 Recipes You Can Stuff in a Pita

http://www.thekitchn.com/15-recipes-you-can-stuff-in-a-pita

The following two recipes are from the above site.

Chickpea Waldorf Salad

Serves 4

Ingredients

1/2 cup plain full-fat yogurt
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon honey
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 (14-ounce) can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
2 ribs celery, finely chopped
1 medium apple, chopped into 1/4-inch chunks
1 cup red grapes
1/2 cup diced red onion
1/4 cup chopped parsley
1/2 cup walnuts, roughly chopped
4 cups fresh spinach

Directions

1)Prepare the yogurt dressing by combining the yogurt, apple cider vinegar, mustard, honey, salt, crushed red pepper flakes, and pepper in a bowl. Whisk until well-combined.

2)Combine chickpeas, celery, apple, grapes, onion, parsley, and walnuts in a large bowl.

3)Stir in the dressing and toss until evenly coated.

4)Refrigerate for about 30 minutes before serving, or up to 5 days.

5)Serve salad over fresh spinach.

Per serving, based on 4 servings. (% daily value): Calories 324 - Fat 13.7 g (21%) - Saturated 1.8 g (9.1%) - Trans 0 g  Carbs 43.4 g (14.5%) - Fiber 9.9 g (39.8%) - Sugars 18.7 g - Protein 11.9 g (23.8%) - Cholesterol 4 mg (1.3%) - Sodium 591.8 mg (24.7%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-chickpea-waldorf-salad-lunch-recipes-from-the-kitchn-207603

Recipe Barley Salad with Figs and Tarragon-Lemon Dressing

RECIPES FROM THE KITCHN

Earthy barley gets a refreshing makeover in this summer salad, with crunchy chunks of apples, crisp celery, and an herbal citrus-dressing. Dont get hung up on the ingredients  swap in soft dried Turkish apricots for the figs and experiment with other fresh herbs, such as basil or marjoram. The grain can also be exchanged; try an ancient wheat variety, such as farro (emmer), spelt, or Kamut.

Serves 4

Ingredients

For the barley:

2 cups water
3/4 cup pearl barley
1 (2- by 1-inch) strip lemon zest, optional
3 peppercorns
Pinch of fine sea salt

For the salad, and to finish:

1 medium lemon
1/4 cup chopped dried figs, preferably Greek or Turkish (4 to 6)
2 medium stalks chopped celery, halved lengthwise if large, and cut into 1/4-inch slices (1 cup)
1/2 cup finely chopped green onions, white and light green parts (about 4)
1/2 cup chopped tangy apple, such as Macintosh or Granny Smith (about 1/2 apple)
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 to 3 teaspoons honey
1/4 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh tarragon
2 tablespoons finely chopped flat-leaf parsley

Directions

1)To prepare the barley, bring the water, barley, lemon zest, peppercorns, and salt to a boil in a 2-quart saucepan. Decrease the heat to maintain a simmer, cover, and cook until the barley is tender but still slightly chewy, 30 to 40 minutes. Remove from the heat and, if you have time, let sit, covered, for 5 to 10 minutes. Drain any remaining liquid and transfer the barley to a large serving bowl to cool. Remove the zest and the peppercorns.

2)To prepare the salad, finely grate the zest of the lemon until you have 2 teaspoons zest. Squeeze the fruit to get 2 tablespoons juice (reserve leftover lemon for another use). Place the dried figs in a small bowl and stir in 1 tablespoon of the lemon juice. Set aside. Add the celery, green onions, and apple to the serving bowl.

3)In a small bowl, whisk together the olive oil, the remaining 1 tablespoon lemon juice, the zest, and 2 teaspoons of the honey. Season with the salt and pepper. Taste and adjust the seasoning, adding more honey if you like, and then stir in 1 tablespoon of the tarragon and 1 tablespoon of the parsley.

4)To finish, add the barley and the plumped figs with any juices to the bowl and stir together. Drizzle on the dressing and toss to combine. Allow to sit at room temperature for 15 minutes for the flavors to mingle. Toss again, sprinkle with the remaining 1 tablespoon of tarragon and 1 tablespoon of parsley, and serve.

Recipe Notes:Make-Ahead: Cook the barley ahead in the evening, or a few days earlier. The salad can also be prepared up to eight hours ahead; refrigerate, covered. Remove about one hour before serving to take the chill out, and refresh with a drizzle of olive oil. --- For a more textured dish, you can use whole grain hulled barley, soaked overnight. Or combine 1/4 cup soaked, hulled barley with 1/2 cup pearl barley for a pleasing mixture.

Reprinted with permission from Ancient Grains for Modern Meals by Maria Speck, copyright © 2011. Published by Ten Speed Press, an imprint of Random House LLC.

Per serving, based on 4 servings. (% daily value): Calories 232  Fat 7.9 g (12.2%)  Saturated 1.2 g (5.9%)  Carbs 37.8 g (12.6%)  Fiber 8.1 g (32.4%)  Sugars 8.2 g  Protein 5.7 g (11.4%)  Sodium 170.3 mg (7.1%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-barley-salad-with-figs-and-tarragon-lemon-dressing-221492

Recipe Spiced Lentil, Sweet Potato and Kale Whole Wheat Pockets

FREEZER-FRIENDLY RECIPES FROM THE KITCHN

Spiced Lentil, Sweet Potato & Kale Whole Wheat Pockets

Makes 6 pockets

Ingredients

For the dough:

1 cup warm water (not hot or boiling)
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided

For the filling:

3 small sweet potatoes, scrubbed clean
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided, plus more for brushing
1 medium yellow onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 cup French green (Puy) lentils, picked over and rinsed
2 cups water
1/2 bunch kale, tough ribs and stems removed
1/2 teaspoon salt

Directions

1)Combine the warm water and yeast in a small bowl and let sit until the yeast dissolves.

2)Meanwhile, combine the two flours and salt in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook and mix on low speed. Add 2 tablespoons of olive oil, followed by the dissolved yeast mixture, and mix on low speed until a shaggy dough forms. Knead for 7 to 10 minutes until dough is smooth. Lightly grease a large bowl with the remaining tablespoon of olive oil. Place the dough in the bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise for 1 to 2 hours, or until doubled in size.

3)Preheat the oven to 400°F. Prick the sweet potatoes in several places with a fork and place on a baking sheet. Bake 45 minutes to an hour, or until very soft to the touch. Set aside to cool.

4)Cut the onion in half. Thinly slice one half and set aside. Dice the other half.

5)Warm 1 tablespoon of oil in a medium saucepan over medium heat and sauté the diced onion and garlic until onion is translucent. Add the cumin, cinnamon, and allspice and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add the lentils and water. Bring to a boil over high heat, then lower heat and simmer uncovered for 10 minutes.

6)Cut the kale into bite-size pieces. Add kale and salt to the lentils. Cover and simmer for 5 to 10 minutes more, until lentils are soft but not mushy. Taste and adjust seasoning.

7)Using a slotted spoon, transfer the lentil and kale mixture to a bowl, leaving most of the cooking liquid in the pot.

8)Meanwhile, warm 1 tablespoon of olive oil in a heavy skillet over low heat. Add the thinly sliced onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until onions are caramelized, about 20 to 25 minutes.

9)Increase the oven heat to 450°F.

10)Divide the dough into 6 pieces and let rest for 20 minutes, loosely covered with plastic wrap. Peel the sweet potatoes and cut into 1-inch chunks. Mash with a fork until smooth and add a sprinkle of salt, if needed.

11)On a well-floured cutting board, roll a piece of the dough into an 8- or 9-inch oval. (If it starts to shrink back, set it aside to rest for 5 minutes and try again.)

12)Spread about 1/4 cup mashed sweet potato over bottom half the dough, leaving room at the edges to seal the pocket closed. Cover with about 1/3 cup of the lentils and kale. Top with a small amount of caramelized onions. Fold top half of the dough over, and pinch and fold edges to seal securely.

13)Use a spatula to transfer pocket to a parchment-lined baking sheet. Brush top with olive oil and cut 2 or 3 small slits to let steam escape as it bakes. Repeat with remaining dough and filling.

14)Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, or until browned. Let cool for at least 5 minutes if serving immediately.

15)To freeze, let the pockets cool completely on the baking sheet and then place the entire baking sheet in the freezer. Once pockets are completely frozen, wrap each one individually in foil or plastic wrap, and store in a freezer-safe container. Thaw and reheat in the microwave or oven, or eat at room temperature.

Recipe Notes: Brown lentils can be substituted for the French green lentils, but begin checking for doneness a little earlier.

Per serving, based on 6 servings. (% daily value): Calories 452  Fat 14.9 g (22.9%)  Saturated 2.5 g (12.4%)  Trans 0 g  Carbs 68.1 g (22.7%)  Fiber 8.1 g (32.5%)  Sugars 3.3 g  Protein 14.3 g (28.5%)  Cholesterol 7.2 mg (2.4%)  Sodium 818.2 mg (34.1%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-spiced-lentil-sweet-potato-and-kale-whole-wheat-pockets-181100

My Big Fat Greek Burgers

Recipe courtesy of Ellie Krieger

Ellie's Big Fat Greek Burger: heavy on flavor, light on fat and calories.

Yield:4 servings

Ingredients

For the yogurt sauce:

1/2 cup nonfat Greek style yogurt
2 teaspoons olive oil
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
1 clove garlic, minced
1 teaspoon chopped fresh dill leaves
1/8 teaspoon salt
Pinch freshly ground black pepper

For the burgers:

2 teaspoons olive oil
1/2 small onion, chopped
2 cups lightly packed baby spinach leaves, coarsely chopped
1/4 cup crumbled feta cheese
1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill, or 1 teaspoon dried
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 1/4 pounds lean ground turkey breast
1/4 teaspoon salt
4 whole-wheat burger buns
1/4 English cucumber, thinly sliced
4 small leaves romaine lettuce, hard ribs removed

Directions

1)In a small bowl, stir together the yogurt, oil, lemon juice, garlic, dill, and salt and pepper.

2)Heat 2 teaspoons of oil in a nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onion and cook until soft and translucent, about 3 minutes. Add the spinach and cook until wilted, about 1 minute. Remove the pan from the heat. Add the feta cheese, dill and 1/4 teaspoon black pepper and stir to combine.

3)Divide the turkey into 4 equal sized rounds. Make 2 equal sized patties out of each round so you have 8 patties total. Put 2 tablespoons of the spinach-feta mixture onto half of the patties. Top with remaining patties working the turkey around the edges to seal burgers closed. Season the burgers on both sides with the salt and remaining 1/4 teaspoon pepper.

4)Spray a nonstick grill pan with cooking spray and heat over medium-high heat, or prepare the grill. Grill the patties until cooked through, about 5 minutes per side.

5)To serve, place a burger on the bottom half of each bun, top with about 2 tablespoons of yogurt sauce, then 2 or 3 cucumber slices and a lettuce leaf. Top with the other half of the bun and serve.

Per Serving: Calories 360; Total Fat 10 g; (Sat Fat 2.5 g, Mono Fat 4 g, Poly Fat 1.5 g) ; Protein 42 g; Carb 29 g; Fiber 4 g; Cholesterol 65 mg; Sodium 650 mg

Excellent source of: Protein, Vitamin A, Manganese, Selenium

Good source of: Fiber, Vitamin C, Vitamin K, Calcium, Iron, Magnesium, Phosphorus

Recipe courtesy of Ellie Krieger

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ellie-krieger/my-big-fat-greek-burgers-recipe.html?oc=LTV_eats&oc=linkback

Shoreline Salmon Sliders and Crispy Slaw

Recipe courtesy of Sandra Lee

Yield:12 sliders

Grilled salmon sliders with crispy slaw are a tasty alternative to burgers.

Ingredients

1 1/2 to 2 pounds salmon fillet, skin removed
1 tablespoon lemon pepper seasoning
Canola oil, for grilling
2 tablespoons spicy brown mustard
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon sugar
One 6-ounce bag shredded red cabbage
2 scallions, sliced
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup sweet chili sauce
1/4 cup tartar sauce
1/4 cup whipped cream cheese, softened
12 mini buns or dinner rolls

NOTE: Preheat the grill to medium-high heat.

Directions

1)Cut the salmon into 2-inch squares so that you get 12 portions, 2 to 3 ounces per portion. Sprinkle both sides of each salmon square with the lemon pepper seasoning.

2)Brush the grill grates with a paper towel that has been soaked in canola oil. Grill the salmon until just cooked through, about 3 minutes per side.

3)In a large bowl, whisk together the mustard, red wine vinegar and sugar. Add the cabbage and scallions and toss to coat.

4)In a small bowl, stir together the sweet chili sauce and tartar sauce with the cream cheese.

5)Spread about 1 teaspoon sauce on both the tops and bottoms of the mini buns. Place a square of salmon on a bun and top with the crispy slaw.

Recipe copyright Sandra Lee, 2011

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/sandra-lee/shoreline-salmon-sliders-and-crispy-slaw-recipe

Black Bean Burger

Recipe courtesy of Ree Drummond

Yield:1 to 2 burgers

Ree uses leftover black beans to create a delicious meatless burger.

Ingredients

2 cups black beans, drained and mashed with a fork
1 cup seasoned breadcrumbs
1/4 cup grated onions
1/2 teaspoon chili powder
1 egg
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
Canola oil, for oiling grill pan
1 to 2 kaiser rolls
Arugula, for serving
Sliced tomatoes, for serving
Mayonnaise, for serving

Directions

1)Mix together the beans, breadcrumbs, onions, chili powder, egg and some salt and pepper in a medium bowl. Form the mixture into 1 big (or 2 smaller) patties.

2)Preheat a grill pan over medium-high heat and add some canola oil. Cook the burger 4 minutes per side. Serve on a kaiser roll with arugula, tomato slices and mayo.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/black-bean-burger.html?oc=LTV_eats&oc=linkback

I think I am going to stop here  I have a bunch of recipes I could use but think I will save them for next week. You will just have to be curious until then. Lol

Hot and humid and I am sleepy but dare I go to bed before nine oclock and sleep all night. Hmmmm.

Sam

NOTE heidi's handsewn knitting bags - $30 + postage - includes the material. taking orders now. we will send or keep until next year's kap. will let you know what postage is as soon as we can. i am hoping for one for my birthday - at least i ordered one - we will see - i will take it in wraped to mail and have the post office weigh it so we know the postage. questions - just ask.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

SUMMARY 28/8/15
This weeks summary is posted by Julie as Kate is gallivanting in the Canary Islands.

Tyler (*Fans* grandson has a viral infection of some sort not meningitis and was critically ill . but was able to go home on Wednesday! Babies recover so quickly once they get over the illness

*cmaliza*has a close friend whose mother has been hit by a car-she is recovering well. Has a complicated break to an ankle which requires full care at home once she is out of hospital. The friend will need to do this, but has a family and job to work around as well!

*Designers* DGD has woken from her coma and is alert. Now a waiting game to see how well she is and how she responds to family.

*Pearlone* is making slow progress and her DH is doing OK-dependent on someone else to get him to and from dialysis but this lady is unwell herself.

*vabchnonnies* teeth and toe both settling. Working hard at getting herself sorted after the last move and is decluttering.

*cashmegma* is with her mother who now has hospice involved in her care. Daralene has been able to post a few times herself this week. A number of years ago now she asked for pray for a young lad with leukaemia- he is doing really well now

Bonnie heard from *bulldog* whose back is really bad, she is seeing a specialist but not hopeful of much being able to done.

Seth 9*nanacarens's* DGS) has started kindergarten  the first year of school.

*pacer* is spending the weekend at the other house working hard to hopefully get it ready for slae- with DH, Matthew and a friend .

*RookieRetiree* is suffering from an allergic reaction, possibly caused by some old books/magazines

Lists for Tea Party 4th September

PHOTOS

2 - *Cmaliza* - Twiddle muff
2 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on the Minion hat
3 - *Gagesmom* - Completed hat
6 - *Swedenme* - Braided headband
13 - *Gagesmom* - Cast on for Monster Longies
14 - *Cashmeregma* - Pictures of Pittsburgh
17  *Sonja/Swedenme*  walking Mishka
20  *Gagesmom*  family photos
21  *sugarsugar*  GD, Serena.
23  *Rookieretiree* asleep(?) in Grandpa's chair
23  *tami ohio* colouring in (Arianna)
24  *Swedenme* finished braided headband and double braided one in progress.
25  *Lurker* Guernsey sleeve. 
26  *Gagesmom* monster longies ready to divide for legs.
27  *Gagesmom* first leg, monster longies.
30  *Bonnie* tomato crop (green), and 2 downloads with DGD
35  *Gagesmom* progress on the monster longies 
38  *NanaCaren* breakfast photo
41  *Budasha* roof over the deck
45  *Gagesmom* sunset and monster longies progress
49  *Poledra* blue cabled cowl
53  *NanaCaren* breakfast at Gt Bend (sunrise and funny)
53  *NanaCaren* roadside takeaway, south of Glasgow
56  *Lurker* Guernsey cuff.
59  *Gagesmom* the three dogs pooped out!.
66  *Gweniepooh* Kumihimo necklace
66  *Gagesmom* Entry form for fair
67  *Bonnie* Donation of mitts and hats
67  *Gagesmom* Gage with Deuce 
70  *Gagesmom* photos of storm
70  *Gagesmom* new hat
70  *Gagesmom* finished hat
72  *Gagesmom* Monster Longies with face.
75  *Gweniepooh* Bear Kuihimo necklace
81  *NanaCaren* Seth goes to school

RECIPES

5 - *Normaedern* - Bara brith
38  *NanaCaren* Breakfast sushi 
47  *jheiens* explains dehydrating beet
50  * NanaCaren * adjusts receipt for breakfast sushi

CRAFTS

5 - *Sam* - Crochet Cat scoodie (link)
6 - *Sam* - Knit & crochet slippers (link)
13 - *Caren* - Heirloom shawl (link)
21  *Bonnie*  URL for /braided Headband
25  * thewren*- link to The Whoot
26  *thewren* mentions a cardigan with cables
27  *thewren* link for bag
75  *Poledra* link for cowl

OTHERS

5 - *Sam* - Funny (or maybe not?!)
6 - *Sam* - Lessons in life (link)
11 - *Lurker * - BBC advert (link)
15 - *Cashmeregma * - Sunscape farms FAQ (link)
57 -*RookieRetiree*  link to news report
67  * Darowil* link- 'why crafting is great'
68  *Lurker* funny
70  *Fan* poem in memory of her Mum.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woohoo first page&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam I was a bit quick tonight as this popped up while I was on new topics so I've been slowly reading till Julie posted 
Thank s for the summary Julie 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I was a bit quick tonight as this popped up while I was on new topics so I've been slowly reading till Julie posted
> Thank s for the summary Julie
> Sonja


It really points it out to me, what Margaret and Kate are doing each week for us all. This week I went over things twice because I had a sneaking suspicion I had missed something, so if I have, my apologies, it is not deliberate!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really points it out to me, what Margaret and Kate are doing each week for us all. This week I went over things twice because I had a sneaking suspicion I had missed something, so if I have, my apologies, it is not deliberate!


You did good Julie . I couldn't do what you Margaret or Kate do 
How is the Guernsey ? almost complete ? Have you already got your next project planned ?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Seems to me you did very well, Julie. 

Sam, again, wonderful recipes. How do you do it!!!!! So many make me think of fall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You did good Julie . I couldn't do what you Margaret or Kate do
> How is the Guernsey ? almost complete ? Have you already got your next project planned ?


Thank you, Sonja!
4cm along on the second sleeve- quite a way to go yet, next will be the DK weight one for Gwen, then I can choose from red greeny/blue or cream for myself, plus I have promised a jacket for Joy in Goulburn, who just lost her faithful Rottie of some 13 years.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new Tea Party , Sam. It is sad that your friend is not talking to you since you said you were unable to visit him. Even more sad about your deceased friend, but good that you remember him. And of course, Happy Birthday to Avery, 
Heather's bags sound very nice, Could you post a picture please? 
Thank you for the update Julie.
My prayers for all in need of them. Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Seems to me you did very well, Julie.
> 
> Sam, again, wonderful recipes. How do you do it!!!!! So many make me think of fall.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party , Sam. It is sad that your friend is not talking to you since you said you were unable to visit him. Even more sad about your deceased friend, but good that you remember him. And of course, Happy Birthday to Avery,
> Heather's bags sound very nice, Could you post a picture please?
> Thank you for the update Julie.
> My prayers for all in need of them. Take care all.


Mary, how is the carpet and all, in the new house?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mary, how is the carpet and all, in the new house?


The painter starts work on Monday, then after that the carpet will be done, then I am moving in. So hopefully within two weeks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Seems to me you did very well, Julie.
> 
> Sam, again, wonderful recipes. How do you do it!!!!! So many make me think of fall.


How is it going with all the girls . Have they started lessons yet ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The painter starts work on Monday, then after that the carpet will be done, then I am moving in. So hopefully within two weeks.


Will be praying all goes smoothly!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The page filled up while I was reading the opening! Thanks for the recipes, Sam, and the summary, Julie! I see a couple things I may have missed last week...will have to backtrack on a photo or two.

I think I have a stye on the eyelid--why it was a little puffy and irritated this morning. I've had them before but not for years, so I'll put a warm tea bag on it to draw it out. I expect it will be gone quickly.

The project grew by a little last night, so that should be done soon (there are two versions in the planning, so we will see how that goes). 

We got a little rain today--the temperature was 78F and my feet got chilled. Ha, I must really be part lizard!

Off to figure out what's for supper after I finish up this last work thing--then weekend! Yay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The page filled up while I was reading the opening! Thanks for the recipes, Sam, and the summary, Julie! I see a couple things I may have missed last week...will have to backtrack on a photo or two.
> 
> I think I have a stye on the eyelid--why it was a little puffy and irritated this morning. I've had them before but not for years, so I'll put a warm tea bag on it to draw it out. I expect it will be gone quickly.
> 
> ...


It really was a combined effort this week- Margaret did the bulk of the medical stuff Kate did up to page 15 before she left for Gran Canaria, I will keep going till I get word she is back home, and now we know a year older! A fine way to celebrate, but I know she was not looking forward to the flight - it takes around 4 1/2 hours. 
That sounds an interesting cure for a sty- I can't recall ever having had one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really was a combined effort this week- Margaret did the bulk of the medical stuff Kate did up to page 15 before she left for Gran Canaria, I will keep going till I get word she is back home, and now we know a year older! A fine way to celebrate, but I know she was not looking forward to the flight - it takes around 4 1/2 hours.
> That sounds an interesting cure for a sty- I can't recall ever having had one.


That's what we've always done--the tannins in the tea seem to draw it out, plus it's nice and soothing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's what we've always done--the tannins in the tea seem to draw it out, plus it's nice and soothing!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for another tasty opening, Sam. I don't cook much, but it sure is fun to see all the goodies you come up with. And thanks to all three summary ladies for keeping track of all the happenings.

*Happy Birthday, Kate!!* Not sure of the time zone difference from here to Gran Canaria, so I hope I haven't missed the actual day.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> How is it going with all the girls . Have they started lessons yet ?


Not quite. Classes start here next Tuesday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, Kate and Julie, thank you for summary.
I won 6 Japanese eggplants. Just sliced them in "French fry" strips, brushed with coconut oil, sea salted and baked at 425 for 30 minutes. Munching on them passes for lunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

am glad all is well from son's hospital - i can tolerate a lot when it is me but when it is for someone i love i tolerate very little and can get up in arms quite quickly. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam I was a bit quick tonight as this popped up while I was on new topics so I've been slowly reading till Julie posted
> Thank s for the summary Julie
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was great julie - don't know what else you could have added. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It really points it out to me, what Margaret and Kate are doing each week for us all. This week I went over things twice because I had a sneaking suspicion I had missed something, so if I have, my apologies, it is not deliberate!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i get about 200 emails a day - 90% of them are recipe related. --- sam



machriste said:


> Seems to me you did very well, Julie.
> 
> Sam, again, wonderful recipes. How do you do it!!!!! So many make me think of fall.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina said:


> The painter starts work on Monday, then after that the carpet will be done, then I am moving in. So hopefully within two weeks.


yeah! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we have pictures of projects when finished please. of course you knew i was going to ask. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The page filled up while I was reading the opening! Thanks for the recipes, Sam, and the summary, Julie! I see a couple things I may have missed last week...will have to backtrack on a photo or two.
> 
> I think I have a stye on the eyelid--why it was a little puffy and irritated this morning. I've had them before but not for years, so I'll put a warm tea bag on it to draw it out. I expect it will be gone quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is going to sound dumb but do you just put the tea bag in the nuke and warm it or do you make it warm with hot water? --- sam mother had a eye wash she used when i got them - had a glass "eye glass" to use - had a pedestal and base - very cute - wish i still had it.



Sorlenna said:


> I think I have a stye on the eyelid--why it was a little puffy and irritated this morning. I've had them before but not for years, so I'll put a warm tea bag on it to draw it out. I expect it will be gone quickly.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i get about 200 emails a day - 90% of them are recipe related. --- sam


Good Grief, Sam!! How do you ever have time for knitting -- or anything else?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Was just talking with Bronwen for nearly a quarter hour, it seems a lot of my fears about our relationship stem from the fact that she is just very busy. Last night she had had to take a final trip to the vet with her 15 year old cat- Katy-did, they have been talking this one over with the DGS knowing the time would come, there is a book '_Goodbye Mog_ that goes through the death of a pet, which he is quite familiar with. He actually wanted to go to the vet with them both, but Bronwen felt he was too young, at 5 and 3/4. She is now buried under the Apricot tree in their garden, and the little boy wants a new kitten. Daddy wants some cat free time, but Bronwen thinks the children will persuade him sooner than he thinks. It felt good that we were able to talk, I knew she would be home, because she now works only one Saturday in about six, and that was last Saturday. The weather was warm in Christchurch but my weather alerts tell me it is going to be icy further south, so I wonder if it is the warmth that often comes before the snow hits. The warning included advising farmers to bring their vulnerable stock to shelter- so often this happens when it is lambing/calving time. Nice day here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was great julie - don't know what else you could have added. --- sam


Just one time someone was convinced I had muddled something, or left something out. I am a bit OCD when it comes to doing things for others- don't like making mistakes!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> may we have pictures of projects when finished please. of course you knew i was going to ask. --- sam


I'm working on that! :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is going to sound dumb but do you just put the tea bag in the nuke and warm it or do you make it warm with hot water? --- sam mother had a eye wash she used when i got them - had a glass "eye glass" to use - had a pedestal and base - very cute - wish i still had it.


I put the tea bag in hot water, just like making tea, then let it cool enough to put it on the skin.

Julie, sorry to hear of the kitty's passing, but sounds as if they were as prepared as they could be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I put the tea bag in hot water, just like making tea, then let it cool enough to put it on the skin.
> 
> Julie, sorry to hear of the kitty's passing, but sounds as if they were as prepared as they could be.


Thanks Sorlenna!
At 15 she had almost total renal failure- as happens to so many, unfortunately.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your daughter's cat, Julie, but glad you were able to talk for a while with her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter's cat, Julie, but glad you were able to talk for a while with her.


It did feel good that she was able to open up about how she was feeling. Thanks, Mary!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

jULIE So glad that you had such a nice visit with daughter. What a barrier communication can be and ofter assumptions made that are erroneous. Marge.
Ps Can someone put instructions for posting a picture and now that I have a picture set up from Sorlenna I will try. MJw


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

iWROTYE A LONG NOTE THAT DIDN'T SEEM TO POST i WILLL TRY AGAM lATER.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Checking in so I can find the KTP tomorrow. There is a beautiful sunset again tonight, third night in a row. &#128077;&#128077; today I learned something new, I made boiled eggs using thee neat little cups made just for this purpose. It takes a bit more than just putting eggs in a pan. But wow is it nice. Perfect soft boiled eggs and no peeling them. &#128561;&#128561;&#128513; 
Tomorrow is DJ and Nicholas's birthday party. DJ asked for a watermelon cake, no traditional cake for that girl. As long as the frosting has no dairy I can have some. 
Will reread the receipts tomorrow when the Internet is not being so slow. 

Hugs to all stay safe, stay warm/ cool, stay dry.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

marking my place. 
blazing hot here. i have some outside stuff i want to do, but it can wait. i am done with my work at the church for the wk. so tomorrow i am going to work on this dirty house. i am usually so pooped after cleaning at the church campus, that my house just gets a lick and promise. some one ask if my house is as spot less as i keep the church area, i said no, i am not paid to clean there, its home. of course bj has to work, so he said he would go get my sat. paper and something for bfast from Mc Donald's. 
mom and niece came and spent the afternoon while niece did some computer work. i enjoy the company, mom just chills out and watches her soap opera. i was baking chicken with bq sauce and a pasta salad. would rather have a good juicy burger. 
sam i saw a recipe i am going to try, just got to get some tomatoes and zucchini's.
later guys


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> jULIE So glad that you had such a nice visit with daughter. What a barrier communication can be and ofter assumptions made that are erroneous. Marge.
> Ps Can someone put instructions for posting a picture and now that I have a picture set up from Sorlenna I will try. MJw


How lovely that you have found us Marge! How have you been keeping? You hit reply or quote reply - then browse and the computer should direct you through.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really was a combined effort this week- Margaret did the bulk of the medical stuff Kate did up to page 15 before she left for Gran Canaria, I will keep going till I get word she is back home, and now we know a year older! A fine way to celebrate, but I know she was not looking forward to the flight - it takes around 4 1/2 hours.
> That sounds an interesting cure for a sty- I can't recall ever having had one.


Thank you for the summery. Oh my a 4 1/2 hour flight is not bad at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for the summery. Oh my a 4 1/2 hour flight is not bad at all.


 :thumbup: It would not take you all the way from Sydney to Darwin!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is going to sound dumb but do you just put the tea bag in the nuke and warm it or do you make it warm with hot water? --- sam mother had a eye wash she used when i got them - had a glass "eye glass" to use - had a pedestal and base - very cute - wish i still had it.
> 
> I have mine and have used it! Mine is also small and on a pedestal. I haev not had a stye for years, thankfully. Styes are caused by a virus, according to my ophthalmologist. Such nasty little things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You did a wonderful job Julie. Many thanks to you for filling in whenever there has been a need.



Lurker 2 said:


> Just one time someone was convinced I had muddled something, or left something out. I am a bit OCD when it comes to doing things for others- don't like making mistakes!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It would not take you all the way from Sydney to Darwin!


It would be half way to England from here. 👍😳😁


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I am so happy to hear that you and your daughter had a lovely chat. Sorry to hear about kitty.

Marge good to see you again. &#9786;

Cast on for the Despicable Edith knit hat by Christine Allen on Ravelry. Have a friend wwhose 5 yr old daughter chose it. So I have obliged. Not quit finished but will post when done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I went to a matinee today and say A Walk In the Woods. This is the movie that was filmed mostly in Georgia including at the airport across the road from our home. Stars included Nick Nolte, Robert Redford, Emma Thompson. It was quite good. Saw quite a few areas that we recognized from when DH hiked LAST summer the first hundred miles from Springer Mountain to Standing Indian NC. Since we went to the 4 p.m. show our tickets were 1/2 of the regular price.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lucky you, Gwen, re the price of the movie tickets.

That 10# of potatoes I was going to try dehydrating turned into vichyssoise for dinner tonight. I ran out of time and the humidity climber much higher than the temperature today. What had been intended to be dinner of liver, onions, and mashed potatoes for 3 of us, became the chilled soup, salmon spread made from fillets I poached while the soup was chilling, pickled beets from yesterday's efforts, and grape tomatoes from the garden. Tim had seconds on most of everything--surprise, surprise.

Don went out to do some target practice with his bow and arrows and came back in rather shortly because the front moving through made the atmosphere unbearable for him. No wonder the chilled foods on the menu tasted so refreshing.

Some time this holiday we will likely have a cookout at the fire pit Ben made a couple of years ago. Paula must work both Sunday and Monday until mid- to late-afternoon so we will likely start without her and let her catch up with the rest of us when she finally gets here.

Think I'm going to knit on Aurora's afghan for a bit--peeling and chopping nearly 10# of small potatoes is wearying, for certain. We have plenty of the chilled soup left but at least I managed not to lose more than a few of the potatoes. I may freeze the leftovers and see how that works when thawed. Who knows?

Thanks Sam and Julie for organizing the new start for us. Julie, my theory on most complaints about a mistake in a situation such as the recap of the week's posts is this: Feel free to take it over, if you think I'm incapable or that you would have done a better job. (You do just fine and I for one am grateful that I haven't been asked to do it.) 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You did a wonderful job Julie. Many thanks to you for filling in whenever there has been a need.


Thanks Gwen!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> today I learned something new, I made boiled eggs using thee neat little cups made just for this purpose. It takes a bit more than just putting eggs in a pan. But wow is it nice. Perfect soft boiled eggs and no peeling them. 😱😱😁
> Tomorrow is DJ and Nicholas's birthday party. DJ asked for a watermelon cake, no traditional cake for that girl. As long as the frosting has no dairy I can have some.
> Will reread the receipts tomorrow when the Internet is not being so slow.
> 
> Hugs to all stay safe, stay warm/ cool, stay dry.


Oh, aren't those egg cups wonderful? My BFF gave me some for my birthday a while back. So easy!

Happy birthday to the young'uns!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this is going to sound dumb but do you just put the tea bag in the nuke and warm it or do you make it warm with hot water? --- sam mother had a eye wash she used when i got them - had a glass "eye glass" to use - had a pedestal and base - very cute - wish i still had it.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It would be half way to England from here. 👍😳😁


There's a lot of ocean still to cross before reaching Dubai! I know the whole journey took 36 hours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You may think I'm crazy but I've never had a style go beyond the start. My mom used to take off her gold ring & rub it against they stye & it would be gone in a few hours. I have done this with my kids also & they have also never had one. I have no idea how it works but it seems to.



Sorlenna said:


> The page filled up while I was reading the opening! Thanks for the recipes, Sam, and the summary, Julie! I see a couple things I may have missed last week...will have to backtrack on a photo or two.
> 
> I think I have a stye on the eyelid--why it was a little puffy and irritated this morning. I've had them before but not for years, so I'll put a warm tea bag on it to draw it out. I expect it will be gone quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lucky you, Gwen, re the price of the movie tickets.
> 
> That 10# of potatoes I was going to try dehydrating turned into vichyssoise for dinner tonight. I ran out of time and the humidity climber much higher than the temperature today. What had been intended to be dinner of liver, onions, and mashed potatoes for 3 of us, became the chilled soup, salmon spread made from fillets I poached while the soup was chilling, pickled beets from yesterday's efforts, and grape tomatoes from the garden. Tim had seconds on most of everything--surprise, surprise.
> 
> ...


I am glad Tim enjoyed the meal so much- you must spend so much of each day in the kitchen, I try to put as little time as possible, while still being nutritious- it is more rewarding cooking for others.
Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, like all of us, you are perfectly human. I.e. We goof. Isn't that wonderful? We learn to live with us just as we are and know we aren't perfect, we aren't alone, and we can survive failure and learn to giggle at our humanity. You're a neat lady and I'm proud to know you. So happy you had talk with daughter. I can feel left out of my younger daughters life. The reality is she is a single mother of two daughters and a psychiatrist, has a loving man she dates, sings at church, exercises regularly and supports and is supported by numerous neighbors, friends and Waldorf school parents. She loves me dearly AND her life is rich and full. So unlike my other daughter and son I don't hear from her weekly. That is NOT a measure of our love. "There are spaces in our togetherness".


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam I can't wait to make the crock pot veggie chili. Yum yum.

Bonnie my Granny would do the same this for a stye on the eye. ( poet and I didn't even know it. Lol)

10:05 pm here and I think I will put my knitting away til tomorrow when I put the ear flaps on the hat. Will post the finished product then.

Gathered the stuff together and tagged all the items I am putting in the fair this year. Excited. &#128515;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, like all of us, you are perfectly human. I.e. We goof. Isn't that wonderful? We learn to live with us just as we are and know we aren't perfect, we aren't alone, and we can survive failure and learn to giggle at our humanity. You're a neat lady and I'm proud to know you. So happy you had talk with daughter. I can feel left out of my younger daughters life. The reality is she is a single mother of two daughters and a psychiatrist, has a loving man she dates, sings at church, exercises regularly and supports and is supported by numerous neighbors, friends and Waldorf school parents. She loves me dearly AND her life is rich and full. So unlike my other daughter and son I don't hear from her weekly. That is NOT a measure of our love. "There are spaces in our togetherness".


It is just I feel Bronwen never gave me much room to goof- Mwyffanwy could see me, and my faults and still love me, as for that matter did my mother, I am still adjusting to the solo life. Not what I anticipated when I met Fale.
I think I am feeling a bit 'down in the dumps'.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the new assortment of recipes. I recently saw a recipe for those hand pies but with a meat filling, was thinking they would be a good portable harvest meal, may have to try fruit ones too.

Julie, thanks for taking over for Kate. Those summaries sure help when trying to find things again when I forget to bookmark.
I'm glad you got to have a good visit with Bronwen.sorry they've lost their pet.

Southern Gal, I've never heard anyone other than my mom say she was giving the house a " lick & a promise"


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, aren't those egg cups wonderful? My BFF gave me some for my birthday a while back. So easy!
> 
> Happy birthday to the young'uns!


This is the first time I've gotten them to work properly. The eggs usually stick to the containers. these will likely make it into my suitcase when I move.

I will pass the birthday wishes on to them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've learned how to skim and use the delete button. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Good Grief, Sam!! How do you ever have time for knitting -- or anything else?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Sam for the new assortment of recipes. I recently saw a recipe for those hand pies but with a meat filling, was thinking they would be a good portable harvest meal, may have to try fruit ones too.
> 
> Julie, thanks for taking over for Kate. Those summaries sure help when trying to find things again when I forget to bookmark.
> I'm glad you got to have a good visit with Bronwen.sorry they've lost their pet.
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie. It is just a way of saying thank you to Sam, for hosting the Tea Party. I am so glad to have encountered so many with like interests.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for you - it's been a while since you have had such a good conversation with her. sorry about the kitty - it's always hard. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Was just talking with Bronwen for nearly a quarter hour, it seems a lot of my fears about our relationship stem from the fact that she is just very busy. Last night she had had to take a final trip to the vet with her 15 year old cat- Katy-did, they have been talking this one over with the DGS knowing the time would come, there is a book '_Goodbye Mog_ that goes through the death of a pet, which he is quite familiar with. He actually wanted to go to the vet with them both, but Bronwen felt he was too young, at 5 and 3/4. She is now buried under the Apricot tree in their garden, and the little boy wants a new kitten. Daddy wants some cat free time, but Bronwen thinks the children will persuade him sooner than he thinks. It felt good that we were able to talk, I knew she would be home, because she now works only one Saturday in about six, and that was last Saturday. The weather was warm in Christchurch but my weather alerts tell me it is going to be icy further south, so I wonder if it is the warmth that often comes before the snow hits. The warning included advising farmers to bring their vulnerable stock to shelter- so often this happens when it is lambing/calving time. Nice day here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd call that progress. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It did feel good that she was able to open up about how she was feeling. Thanks, Mary!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good heavens i almost missed this - welcome again marlark - good to see you. hope your computer is up and running now. --- sam



marlark said:


> jULIE So glad that you had such a nice visit with daughter. What a barrier communication can be and ofter assumptions made that are erroneous. Marge.
> Ps Can someone put instructions for posting a picture and now that I have a picture set up from Sorlenna I will try. MJw


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the egg cups? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Checking in so I can find the KTP tomorrow. There is a beautiful sunset again tonight, third night in a row. 👍👍 today I learned something new, I made boiled eggs using thee neat little cups made just for this purpose. It takes a bit more than just putting eggs in a pan. But wow is it nice. Perfect soft boiled eggs and no peeling them. 😱😱😁
> Tomorrow is DJ and Nicholas's birthday party. DJ asked for a watermelon cake, no traditional cake for that girl. As long as the frosting has no dairy I can have some.
> Will reread the receipts tomorrow when the Internet is not being so slow.
> 
> Hugs to all stay safe, stay warm/ cool, stay dry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you're supposed to rest when you have a day off. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> marking my place.
> blazing hot here. i have some outside stuff i want to do, but it can wait. i am done with my work at the church for the wk. so tomorrow i am going to work on this dirty house. i am usually so pooped after cleaning at the church campus, that my house just gets a lick and promise. some one ask if my house is as spot less as i keep the church area, i said no, i am not paid to clean there, its home. of course bj has to work, so he said he would go get my sat. paper and something for bfast from Mc Donald's.
> mom and niece came and spent the afternoon while niece did some computer work. i enjoy the company, mom just chills out and watches her soap opera. i was baking chicken with bq sauce and a pasta salad. would rather have a good juicy burger.
> sam i saw a recipe i am going to try, just got to get some tomatoes and zucchini's.
> later guys


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing - that is usually the length of my flight to seattle. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you for the summery. Oh my a 4 1/2 hour flight is not bad at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have that on mondays with free pop corn. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went to a matinee today and say A Walk In the Woods. This is the movie that was filmed mostly in Georgia including at the airport across the road from our home. Stars included Nick Nolte, Robert Redford, Emma Thompson. It was quite good. Saw quite a few areas that we recognized from when DH hiked LAST summer the first hundred miles from Springer Mountain to Standing Indian NC. Since we went to the 4 p.m. show our tickets were 1/2 of the regular price.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah for you - it's been a while since you have had such a good conversation with her. sorry about the kitty - it's always hard. --- sam


I guess it is just she is so busy- and often tired.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah for you - it's been a while since you have had such a good conversation with her. sorry about the kitty - it's always hard. --- sam


The little boy has taken it very matter of fact, which is good, I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'd call that progress. --- sam


It is really.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

living alone has it's good points and it's bad ones - missing someone is one of the bad points - but they pass julie and we are stronger because of them - but it doesn't stop the missing. sending you tons of warm loving energy to wrap you up in healing goodness. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is just I feel Bronwen never gave me much room to goof- Mwyffanwy could see me, and my faults and still love me, as for that matter did my mother, I am still adjusting to the solo life. Not what I anticipated when I met Fale.
> I think I am feeling a bit 'down in the dumps'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi and gary have a iron that makes square ones using bread - they make them when they are camping. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Sam for the new assortment of recipes. I recently saw a recipe for those hand pies but with a meat filling, was thinking they would be a good portable harvest meal, may have to try fruit ones too.
> 
> Julie, thanks for taking over for Kate. Those summaries sure help when trying to find things again when I forget to bookmark.
> I'm glad you got to have a good visit with Bronwen.sorry they've lost their pet.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we can recognize that but sometimes that is not enough. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is just she is so busy- and often tired.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> living alone has it's good points and it's bad ones - missing someone is one of the bad points - but they pass julie and we are stronger because of them - but it doesn't stop the missing. sending you tons of warm loving energy to wrap you up in healing goodness. --- sam


Thanks Sam, good counsel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we can recognize that but sometimes that is not enough. --- sam


True


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this. 
His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this.
> His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


I am so sorry to hear this, all strength for you, Mel, as you cope with this hurdle too. No one wants to lose a friend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's a lot of ocean still to cross before reaching Dubai! I know the whole journey took 36 hours.


Total fight time depends on the fight I Choose. I am Trying to find one noore than 13-14 hours at most. That doesn't count layovers. 36 hours is too long I've been that long or more when Jamie and I went to London.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, so sorry for your dear friend & for you too. MS is such a terrible disease. 


gagesmom said:


> Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this.
> His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, so sorry for your dear friend & for you too. MS is such a terrible disease.


Thank you Bonnie. The neurologist had me take a test for M.S. I find out the results on October 1st. I understand there are different strains of M.S. I am hoping that I Don not have this.

Can I ask all my fellow prayer warriors to pray for my friend Katy? I am praying that she is not in touch pain and that she will have a peaceful passing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check this out - i may copy a few for my opening but you have to look at these - they all have pictures - some great recipes. --- sam

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/fall-dessert-recipes/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to you and steve - how hard this must be for him also. we got your back melody - lean on us when you need to. --- sam



gagesmom said:



> Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this.
> His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Total fight time depends on the fight I Choose. I am Trying to find one noore than 13-14 hours at most. That doesn't count layovers. 36 hours is too long I've been that long or more when Jamie and I went to London.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this.
> His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


That's so sad, but you each came into each other's lives for a reason. We're here to hold you and let you cry your eyes out on our shoulders.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Total fight time depends on the fight I Choose. I am Trying to find one noore than 13-14 hours at most. That doesn't count layovers. 36 hours is too long I've been that long or more when Jamie and I went to London.


This made me laugh Caren just wondering how long you decide a fight is going to last :XD: and how you find one 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is just she is so busy- and often tired.


I'm glad you had a chat with your daughter Julie 
Do you still get to talk to your grandson over the phone ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, all strength for you, Mel, as you cope with this hurdle too. No one wants to lose a friend.


I'm sorry to hear your news about your friend Mel 
It's hard to lose a friend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Lucky you, Gwen, re the price of the movie tickets.
> 
> That 10# of potatoes I was going to try dehydrating turned into vichyssoise for dinner tonight. I ran out of time and the humidity climber much higher than the temperature today. What had been intended to be dinner of liver, onions, and mashed potatoes for 3 of us, became the chilled soup, salmon spread made from fillets I poached while the soup was chilling, pickled beets from yesterday's efforts, and grape tomatoes from the garden. Tim had seconds on most of everything--surprise, surprise.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised Tim asked for more I would too , sounds delicious 
Hope the weather stays nice for your cook out 
Have a lovely week end Joy 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one time someone was convinced I had muddled something, or left something out. I am a bit OCD when it comes to doing things for others- don't like making mistakes!


You did a great job Julie! Thank you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tried to get on here yesterday but the connection wasn't good...it was letting me read, but a bit tempremental when it came to posting! It's just after 8am here (we are in the same time zone as the UK....5 hours ahead of EST) and DH is still asleep. After breakfast we are going to have a change and head for the beach instead of the hotel pool, then we'll choose somewhere to have lunch.....it's a hard life, but someone has to do it! TTYL.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just I feel Bronwen never gave me much room to goof- Mwyffanwy could see me, and my faults and still love me, as for that matter did my mother, I am still adjusting to the solo life. Not what I anticipated when I met Fale.
> I think I am feeling a bit 'down in the dumps'.


Julie you can join me. I have been feeling down in the dumps and having a pity party. I think sometimes our kids don't know how we feel because we don't tell them. I know I get into trouble because I don't ask for help with things I cannot do myself any more and I think I shouldn't have to ask for help because they are aware of my abilities, so around it goes.
I think I am also feeling a little frustrated right now because I would love to get away for a little vacation, even for a couple of days but my DH doesn't travel well. Also the only way out of here is a ferry and it is very expensive.
I know I will snap out of it but misery likes company😀
This isn't what I thought my retired years would be like either but I am trying to make the best of what it is and be thankful for what I do have. Sheesh I had better quit my whining.
Marilynn
I am glad you feel better after talking to your daughter and sorry about kitty. That is always so hard.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Avery- when is his actual birthday?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this.
> His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


Hugs for you, it is so hard to lose a friend. You aren't being selfish, you are feeling the way you are out of love for your friend. My DH's younger brother and sister both had ms and had it for years. Sometimes some of their symptoms would seem to get worse for a while and then pick back up again. My sil was a great knitter. She just passed away in April and was still making Christmas presents last Christmas. She was completely bed ridden and managed to tuck her bad arm down by her side so it wouldn't shake and knit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I will also admit to feeling out of sorts with myself lately . I let my mind wander to that it should have been my sons wedding last week and he should have been on his honeymoon in France this week instead of in hospital but last night I finally give myself a good talking to I think Sam would have been proud . &#128516;it must have done some good because I finally slept all night and I ve actually picked my knitting needles up after not doing any knitting all week . Now I have to put them back down and get on with today 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It really was a combined effort this week- Margaret did the bulk of the medical stuff Kate did up to page 15 before she left for Gran Canaria, I will keep going till I get word she is back home, and now we know a year older! A fine way to celebrate, but I know she was not looking forward to the flight - it takes around 4 1/2 hours.
> That sounds an interesting cure for a sty- I can't recall ever having had one.


And a 4 1/2 hour flight is a small international flight to us! around that to NZ maybe not quite as much as that, already forgotten!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in so I can find the KTP tomorrow. There is a beautiful sunset again tonight, third night in a row. 👍👍 today I learned something new, I made boiled eggs using thee neat little cups made just for this purpose. It takes a bit more than just putting eggs in a pan. But wow is it nice. Perfect soft boiled eggs and no peeling them. 😱😱😁
> Tomorrow is DJ and Nicholas's birthday party. DJ asked for a watermelon cake, no traditional cake for that girl. As long as the frosting has no dairy I can have some.
> Will reread the receipts tomorrow when the Internet is not being so slow.
> 
> Hugs to all stay safe, stay warm/ cool, stay dry.


Not much call for egg cosies for those boiled eggs!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was just talking with Bronwen for nearly a quarter hour, it seems a lot of my fears about our relationship stem from the fact that she is just very busy. Last night she had had to take a final trip to the vet with her 15 year old cat- Katy-did, they have been talking this one over with the DGS knowing the time would come, there is a book '_Goodbye Mog_ that goes through the death of a pet, which he is quite familiar with. He actually wanted to go to the vet with them both, but Bronwen felt he was too young, at 5 and 3/4. She is now buried under the Apricot tree in their garden, and the little boy wants a new kitten. Daddy wants some cat free time, but Bronwen thinks the children will persuade him sooner than he thinks. It felt good that we were able to talk, I knew she would be home, because she now works only one Saturday in about six, and that was last Saturday. The weather was warm in Christchurch but my weather alerts tell me it is going to be icy further south, so I wonder if it is the warmth that often comes before the snow hits. The warning included advising farmers to bring their vulnerable stock to shelter- so often this happens when it is lambing/calving time. Nice day here!


Good you seem to have sorted things out awith Bronwyn- 2 kids and working full time doesn't leave much time. Sorry about the kitty for them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> jULIE So glad that you had such a nice visit with daughter. What a barrier communication can be and ofter assumptions made that are erroneous. Marge.
> Ps Can someone put instructions for posting a picture and now that I have a picture set up from Sorlenna I will try. MJw


Good to see you Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad you had a chat with your daughter Julie
> Do you still get to talk to your grandson over the phone ?


He makes the choice, he has been too busy playing, lately. I imagine things will improve after my visit next year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You did a great job Julie! Thank you.


Thanks Kate! If any one knows, it has to be you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a 4 1/2 hour flight is a small international flight to us! around that to NZ maybe not quite as much as that, already forgotten!


My problem is that I don't like flying so the shorter the flight the better! We have often gone to Majorca or Spain which is only a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight and that suits me better, but Spain is really a March - October destination whereas the Canary Islands & Madeira have year round sun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Julie you can join me. I have been feeling down in the dumps and having a pity party. I think sometimes our kids don't know how we feel because we don't tell them. I know I get into trouble because I don't ask for help with things I cannot do myself any more and I think I shouldn't have to ask for help because they are aware of my abilities, so around it goes.
> I think I am also feeling a little frustrated right now because I would love to get away for a little vacation, even for a couple of days but my DH doesn't travel well. Also the only way out of here is a ferry and it is very expensive.
> I know I will snap out of it but misery likes company😀
> This isn't what I thought my retired years would be like either but I am trying to make the best of what it is and be thankful for what I do have. Sheesh I had better quit my whining.
> ...


Gosh that is hard, having to find the money for the ferry always, as a senior I can travel on our ferries here for nothing, and have done so just for fun. My retirement is not what I had anticipated either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And a 4 1/2 hour flight is a small international flight to us! around that to NZ maybe not quite as much as that, already forgotten!


3 1/2 hours to Sydney, so at least an extra hour to Adelaide.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good you seem to have sorted things out awith Bronwyn- 2 kids and working full time doesn't leave much time. Sorry about the kitty for them.


The weather is turning icy again, she waits for me to call her, I do wish it was the other way round!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My problem is that I don't like flying so the shorter the flight the better! We have often gone to Majorca or Spain which is only a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight and that suits me better, but Spain is really a March - October destination whereas the Canary Islands & Madeira have year round sun.


It does look lovely!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this.
> His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


It is a normal response for you to want her around still while realising that she will be better off leaving this all behind. Praying that you can get some peace at this time-you will feel grief and sorrow.
Ho wis her husband going? Do they have children?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Bonnie. The neurologist had me take a test for M.S. I find out the results on October 1st. I understand there are different strains of M.S. I am hoping that I Don not have this.
> 
> Can I ask all my fellow prayer warriors to pray for my friend Katy? I am praying that she is not in touch pain and that she will have a peaceful passing.


I have a friend with MS who has had it for at least 20 years and is leading a normal life- does more than I do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My problem is that I don't like flying so the shorter the flight the better! We have often gone to Majorca or Spain which is only a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight and that suits me better, but Spain is really a March - October destination whereas the Canary Islands & Madeira have year round sun.


The boganvillia looks lovely- spelling is terrible though


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, golly another week already! Thanks very much for the start off Sam, Julie and Darrowil.  

Just marking my spot and now to see whats been happening.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The weather is turning icy again, she waits for me to call her, I do wish it was the other way round!


I do understand- sometiems I think it would be nice to talk to Vicky more. But I don't like to ring her too often as she is so busy. But she is goign through a keeping in contact stage- mixture of more time with the study out the way and the pregnancy.
She sent me a photo today titled a proud Mummy- and commented that she hasn't changed much since childhood. They got the pram the other day and had it out and all set up- and she had her stuffed rabbit in it just like she used to do with Big Bunny when she was younger!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks for the new Tea Party , Sam. It is sad that your friend is not talking to you since you said you were unable to visit him. Even more sad about your deceased friend, but good that you remember him. And of course, Happy Birthday to Avery,
> Heather's bags sound very nice, Could you post a picture please?
> Thank you for the update Julie.
> My prayers for all in need of them. Take care all.


Ditto to all the above from me too....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I do understand- sometiems I think it would be nice to talk to Vicky more. But I don't like to ring her too often as she is so busy. But she is goign through a keeping in contact stage- mixture of more time with the study out the way and the pregnancy.
> She sent me a photo today titled a proud Mummy- and commented that she hasn't changed much since childhood. They got the pram the other day and had it out and all set up- and she had her stuffed rabbit in it just like she used to do with Big Bunny when she was younger!


You can't make them change, though.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh that is hard, having to find the money for the ferry always, as a senior I can travel on our ferries here for nothing, and have done so just for fun. My retirement is not what I had anticipated either.


We used to get a break on the ferry during the week but not any more. The fares doubled instead.
What lovely pictures. Thanks so much for sharing them.
Marilynn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i get about 200 emails a day - 90% of them are recipe related. --- sam


 :shock: Good Heavens, that is a lot!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was just talking with Bronwen for nearly a quarter hour, it seems a lot of my fears about our relationship stem from the fact that she is just very busy. Last night she had had to take a final trip to the vet with her 15 year old cat- Katy-did, they have been talking this one over with the DGS knowing the time would come, there is a book '_Goodbye Mog_ that goes through the death of a pet, which he is quite familiar with. He actually wanted to go to the vet with them both, but Bronwen felt he was too young, at 5 and 3/4. She is now buried under the Apricot tree in their garden, and the little boy wants a new kitten. Daddy wants some cat free time, but Bronwen thinks the children will persuade him sooner than he thinks. It felt good that we were able to talk, I knew she would be home, because she now works only one Saturday in about six, and that was last Saturday. The weather was warm in Christchurch but my weather alerts tell me it is going to be icy further south, so I wonder if it is the warmth that often comes before the snow hits. The warning included advising farmers to bring their vulnerable stock to shelter- so often this happens when it is lambing/calving time. Nice day here!


I am glad to you were able to have a good chat with Bronwyn. I know how it feels sometimes... they get busy and dont think. I am always saying to my DS.. you really should ring me once a week or so, I am your mum. Sorry he will say but you can ring me if you want anytime, yeah but you are always at work or out. 
Its just how it is..... Sad having to say goodbye to a pet. Poor kids, I hope they are allowed to get another kitten soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It would be half way to England from here. 👍😳😁


And from here it would be about 23ish hours to England I think these days! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You may think I'm crazy but I've never had a style go beyond the start. My mom used to take off her gold ring & rub it against they stye & it would be gone in a few hours. I have done this with my kids also & they have also never had one. I have no idea how it works but it seems to.


 :thumbup: Not crazy! I have never had a stye but I know many people that have used this method and yep it works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> We used to get a break on the ferry during the week but not any more. The fares doubled instead.
> What lovely pictures. Thanks so much for sharing them.
> Marilynn


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just I feel Bronwen never gave me much room to goof- Mwyffanwy could see me, and my faults and still love me, as for that matter did my mother, I am still adjusting to the solo life. Not what I anticipated when I met Fale.
> I think I am feeling a bit 'down in the dumps'.


  Cheer up Julie. Big hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, all strength for you, Mel, as you cope with this hurdle too. No one wants to lose a friend.


Ditto....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad to you were able to have a good chat with Bronwyn. I know how it feels sometimes... they get busy and dont think. I am always saying to my DS.. you really should ring me once a week or so, I am your mum. Sorry he will say but you can ring me if you want anytime, yeah but you are always at work or out.
> Its just how it is..... Sad having to say goodbye to a pet. Poor kids, I hope they are allowed to get another kitten soon.


DGD is ready to have a kitten already, he has been very matter of fact about it all- wanted to go to the vet too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Cheer up Julie. Big hugs.


I am better for being busy knitting!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, That is NOT a measure of our love. "There are spaces in our togetherness".


You have expressed it quite accurately, Joy. Thank you for the statement.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I do understand- sometiems I think it would be nice to talk to Vicky more. But I don't like to ring her too often as she is so busy. But she is goign through a keeping in contact stage- mixture of more time with the study out the way and the pregnancy.
> She sent me a photo today titled a proud Mummy- and commented that she hasn't changed much since childhood. They got the pram the other day and had it out and all set up- and she had her stuffed rabbit in it just like she used to do with Big Bunny when she was younger!


Aaaw, she is getting all clucky. So cute.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, thanks for the good wishes for the weekend's weather.

Melody, I've been praying for Katy and her family that she may have a peaceful passing and that her DH and you will know the peace and strength open to you as she passes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw, she is getting all clucky. So cute.


Yes she is. SHe is really enjoying it now- I'm so glad she is enjoying it so much.
And the baby kicked me the other night! Very sensible baby as after kicking me it stopped- or its Mummy would have been pounced on as when Vicky and I commented a rush came from Maryanne and Mum until Vicky said it's stopped. So one very happy almost Grandma after that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

All caught up. Well I have finished at mums unit. All empty and totally cleaned. I have promised to go and have a cuppa with a couple of her neighbours in a few days. After all, mum lived there for 15 years so I know them very well.

I even got out in the garden again today for about an hour. Pulled loads of weeds and cut a few bushes back a bit. Then it got cold so back inside. It was only 7c at 7.30 tonight. Where is our Spring? I NEED sunshine... LOL

Mum is still doing pretty good. Quite settled in herself and she has been weighed and..... (drum roll....) has gained 3 kilos in the last 4 weeks!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes she is. SHe is really enjoying it now- I'm so glad she is enjoying it so much.
> And the baby kicked me the other night! Very sensible baby as after kicking me it stopped- or its Mummy would have been pounced on as when Vicky and I commented a rush came from Maryanne and Mum until Vicky said it's stopped. So one very happy almost Grandma after that.


 :thumbup: It is SO exciting for you all. Gosh the time will go really quick now and the baby will be here. Then you will be a very happy REAL Grandma.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: It is SO exciting for you all. Gosh the time will go really quick now and the baby will be here. Then you will be a very happy REAL Grandma.


The other night Vicky asked him how he felt about baby sitting a 3 month old. Dubious look and we said would you rather go to Cats? I'll go to Cats. Much to our amazement- then we said something else and he realised that we meant in February and the 3 month old was his grandchild. His eyes lit up and he said babysit! Vicky pointed out he might regret it.
He doesn't like musicals which is why we were surprised at his first response while the rest of us do. And Vick says it is coming here in February so it can be Christmas presents to each other.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The other night Vicky asked him how he felt about baby sitting a 3 month old. Dubious look and we said would you rather go to Cats? I'll go to Cats. Much to our amazement- then we said something else and he realised that we meant in February and the 3 month old was his grandchild. His eyes lit up and he said babysit! Vicky pointed out he might regret it.
> He doesn't like musicals which is why we were surprised at his first response while the rest of us do. And Vick says it is coming here in February so it can be Christmas presents to each other.


 :thumbup: Wow, she has booked in already for a babysitter.. LOL

Lucky you all going to Cats. Great presents.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My problem is that I don't like flying so the shorter the flight the better! We have often gone to Majorca or Spain which is only a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight and that suits me better, but Spain is really a March - October destination whereas the Canary Islands & Madeira have year round sun.


That's a lovely picture Kate . Looks like a very pretty place you are visiting 
Glad you and your husband are getting some lovely sunshine 
Enjoy the rest of your holiday 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, thanks for the good wishes for the weekend's weather.
> 
> Melody, I've been praying for Katy and her family that she may have a peaceful passing and that her DH and you will know the peace and strength open to you as she passes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are welcome Joy 
How did your meeting with the GED students go ? Are you going to be tutoring them with there studies ? 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> All caught up. Well I have finished at mums unit. All empty and totally cleaned. I have promised to go and have a cuppa with a couple of her neighbours in a few days. After all, mum lived there for 15 years so I know them very well.
> 
> I even got out in the garden again today for about an hour. Pulled loads of weeds and cut a few bushes back a bit. Then it got cold so back inside. It was only 7c at 7.30 tonight. Where is our Spring? I NEED sunshine... LOL
> 
> Mum is still doing pretty good. Quite settled in herself and she has been weighed and..... (drum roll....) has gained 3 kilos in the last 4 weeks!!


 That is such good news Cathy . I'm so pleased for you it must be a huge weight off your shoulders to know that not only is she settled in nicely but also gaining weight too . Does that mean her health overall is improving too ? 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> All caught up. Well I have finished at mums unit. All empty and totally cleaned. I have promised to go and have a cuppa with a couple of her neighbours in a few days. After all, mum lived there for 15 years so I know them very well.
> 
> I even got out in the garden again today for about an hour. Pulled loads of weeds and cut a few bushes back a bit. Then it got cold so back inside. It was only 7c at 7.30 tonight. Where is our Spring? I NEED sunshine... LOL
> 
> Mum is still doing pretty good. Quite settled in herself and she has been weighed and..... (drum roll....) has gained 3 kilos in the last 4 weeks!!


I'm glad the hard work of getting your Mom's unit cleaned out is all done. I know you'll enjoy seeing the neighbors and I hope that some of them can go visit your Mom; I know that always brightened my Mom's spirits when neighbors came to visit.

We've finally hit our summer weather just as our Fall should be starting ... it's been 90F degrees for the last week with more expected this next week. But the pollen and mold counts are way up so we've been staying in as much as possible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: It is SO exciting for you all. Gosh the time will go really quick now and the baby will be here. Then you will be a very happy REAL Grandma.


Those were my favorite times during the pregnancies, but I felt good through all of them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is such good news Cathy . I'm so pleased for you it must be a huge weight off your shoulders to know that not only is she settled in nicely but also gaining weight too . Does that mean her health overall is improving too ?
> Sonja


I guess her health is ok, she is still weak but stronger than she was and she still has some confusion and finds it hard to think. I doubt that will improve but hey I could be wrong.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad the hard work of getting your Mom's unit cleaned out is all done. I know you'll enjoy seeing the neighbors and I hope that some of them can go visit your Mom; I know that always brightened my Mom's spirits when neighbors came to visit.
> 
> We've finally hit our summer weather just as our Fall should be starting ... it's been 90F degrees for the last week with more expected this next week. But the pollen and mold counts are way up so we've been staying in as much as possible.


Oh dear I guess that is pretty uncomfortable. I like heat but not too hot every day for long stretches.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I guess her health is ok, she is still weak but stronger than she was and she still has some confusion and finds it hard to think. I doubt that will improve but hey I could be wrong.


Some could well improve as her weight improves (not saying she is likely to get to where she was before but some improvment is not an unreasonable expectation if she can gain weight and remain settled.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> All caught up. Well I have finished at mums unit. All empty and totally cleaned. I have promised to go and have a cuppa with a couple of her neighbours in a few days. After all, mum lived there for 15 years so I know them very well.
> 
> I even got out in the garden again today for about an hour. Pulled loads of weeds and cut a few bushes back a bit. Then it got cold so back inside. It was only 7c at 7.30 tonight. Where is our Spring? I NEED sunshine... LOL
> 
> Mum is still doing pretty good. Quite settled in herself and she has been weighed and..... (drum roll....) has gained 3 kilos in the last 4 weeks!!


Yaay Sugarsugar's mum!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from the beach and never again! There was a bit of a breeze which was good for keeping the temperature reasonable, but it blew sand into your eyes, mouth and every other crevice! Only stayed there for an hour, paddled in the sea, had lunch (gorgeous vegetable crepe) and we're now back at the hotel on loungers at the poolside....much more comfortable! :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, the job you or anyone else does for the Tea Party, Sam included, is appreciated by most if not all of us. It is a service not a requirement, so a sincere Thank you to you all.
Melody, it is sad about your dear friend, she and her husband are in my prayers, you too as you don't need this sadness. 
Caren, you will find journeys shorter if you stop looking for fights, you know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the beach and never again! There was a bit of a breeze which was good for keeping the temperature reasonable, but it blew sand into your eyes, mouth and every other crevice! Only stayed there for an hour, paddled in the sea, had lunch (gorgeous vegetable crepe) and we're now back at the hotel on loungers at the poolside....much more comfortable! :lol:


I'm not fond of beaches. Sand everywhere- and if you go into the water the sand then sticks to you as well- and gets in some very uncomfortable places.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, so sorry about your dear friend. Will pray for her.
Joy, thank you.
Sugar, glad your mom is settling in and gaining weight.
Sonja, hugs, I can not imagine the pain you are living with. Glad you joined us.
Julie, what lovely pictures. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom also used to say "a lick and a promise".



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Sam for the new assortment of recipes. I recently saw a recipe for those hand pies but with a meat filling, was thinking they would be a good portable harvest meal, may have to try fruit ones too.
> 
> Julie, thanks for taking over for Kate. Those summaries sure help when trying to find things again when I forget to bookmark.
> I'm glad you got to have a good visit with Bronwen.sorry they've lost their pet.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom also used to say "a lick and a promise".


Mum used it more for a very quick wash at the sink instead of a bath or shower rather than housework.

And now of to bed I go as it has now just gone into Sunday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will be praying for Katy, her family, and for you. Feel free to lean on us dear Melody.



gagesmom said:


> Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this.
> His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely picture Kate.


KateB said:


> My problem is that I don't like flying so the shorter the flight the better! We have often gone to Majorca or Spain which is only a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight and that suits me better, but Spain is really a March - October destination whereas the Canary Islands & Madeira have year round sun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Julie. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh that is hard, having to find the money for the ferry always, as a senior I can travel on our ferries here for nothing, and have done so just for fun. My retirement is not what I had anticipated either.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I did not sleep well last night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The weather is turning icy again, she waits for me to call her, I do wish it was the other way round!


You should tell her to call you when she has time to talk, then you won't catch her when she is busy. Tell her you can drop what you're doing for a visit.
I often think of calling my cousins in the east but by the time I clean up after supper & think about calling I'm afraid they are already heading to bed :roll: so I don't call near as often as I'd like to. In summer there's a 2 hr tine difference, in winter it's only 1 hr so I call more often.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome Joy
> How did your meeting with the GED students go ? Are you going to be tutoring them with there studies ?
> Sonja


I had a chance to meet and work with one of them on Wednesday; the other had gone to lunch and we thought that she'd left the building. Forty minutes later, as we were gathering up to leave, she returned and surprised to discover that the other student had eaten her lunch while we reviewed what she was struggling with in class. Mary, the woman who came back to the room, seems to be a very ''pentecostal'' Christian and spends most of her time and energy referencing Jesus' love for all of us. (Or promoting support services available to recovering addicts. She seems to believe that all of us are struggling with addictions of some sort.)

While I happen to agree with this doctrine and try to live it daily, God has also given us minds and intelligence to deal with the reality of each day and the needs/responsibilities that must be faced. I am faced with putting parameters on this focus of conversation if we are to work together and move her forward to acquiring that GED. If she can't or won't focus on the areas of study she struggles with, then I can't help her and won't waste my time or hers.

So Jessica, the other woman, and I finished getting ready to leave because we both have other responsibilities and timetables in our lives and had to get on with them. Susan later told me that Mary had been coming to class with this GED teacher for 6 years already and had not accomplished the work need to obtain the certification attesting to her knowledge of the general education of a secondary school graduate.

We will see if she truly intends to get on with it. I suspect that it will honestly require the oft-mentioned ''come to Jesus'' meeting.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> We used to get a break on the ferry during the week but not any more. The fares doubled instead.
> What lovely pictures. Thanks so much for sharing them.
> Marilynn


The BC ferries have really gone up alot although I thought it was still a little less during the week. Hard when anywhere you want to go requires it. Do any of your kids live there or are they all a ferry ride away too?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, the job you or anyone else does for the Tea Party, Sam included, is appreciated by most if not all of us. It is a service not a requirement, so a sincere Thank you to you all.
> 
> Caren, you will find journeys shorter if you stop looking for fights, you know.


You're absolutely right on both points, Martina. And Caren will likely feel so much better if she hasn't had to hurt someone, physically or emotionally, before she gets to her destination. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Greetings from VA Beach: Believe it's time for my weekly note.Nothing new and exciting here, same 'ole, same 'ole. Know I'm not going to stay on here throughout the days, I just have other priorities, ie: study and pray, taking care of myself and my puppy, kitchen work including meals, etc.,etc. the list goes on. Only find time for reading and handwork in the evenings, hopefully before I fall asleep in the chair. I'm up at 6 AM so is a long day.

The 2 big tables I borrowed from the church go back in a couple weeks. Therefore, I must get this immediate project finished by then, one table is taken down already. Have been thinking of the next project, believe it will be the shelves in my kitchen, holding cookbooks, appliances etc. Then the pantry and laundry room. After that, must really look into the craft room, may have to unload half of it so I can have room to work. Don't anticipate getting rid of anything, just straightening up and cleaning. Amazing how me, one person, can make such a mess throughout my apt. 

Guess that's the update for now. Teeth still very tender, I can eat most things now with some effort. The headaches are gone, I'm so thankful.

Blessings to each of you, have a wonderful weekend. I'll keep in touch...until next time...VA Sharon

P.S. What happened to the other Sharon?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here it is. I see a very happy 5 yr old in my friends house when she gets this. She loves the minions movies. So I made her the despicable Edith hat on Ravelry. She loves pink so I think she like this. &#128077;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, lovely photos. 
Kate, looks like a beautiful place for a holiday
Ohio Joy, I'm glad your tutoring went well with Jessica, seems like Mary has more intentions of preaching to people than getting her GED.
Martina, you are absolutely right, we all are or should be grateful for the efforts made by Sam, Margaret, Kate & Julie for the KTP each week.
Sugar, I'm glad you are all done with your moms apartment, one less thing to worry about. It's great your mom has settled in the new place & is gaining weight.
There was recently a fundraiser for MS research, for some reason Canada has the highest incidence of it anywhere in the world. It's certainly strange how if affects different people in such different ways, some have it for many years with no real visible deficits, the lucky ones & others progress very quickly to such devastation. 
Melody, I certainly hope your tests come back negative for MS, you don't need that trouble in your life.
Yesterday I had a migraine most of the day, not sure what set it off but it sure wouldn't give up. I went to bed quite early it's pretty much gone this morning.
It's a very dreary here today, no rain yet but I'm sure it's coming.
DIL said last night she wants to make some more fridge pickles so I guess I should get out to the garden & pick the little ones I left yesterday. If I feel ambitious I could make the pickles after lunch.
GD was really upset yesterday when I took GS up to the field to ride the combine with Grandpa so we "had" to make peanut butter cookie. Then this morning she " had" to go along for a while,Im sure he will have to be taking her more in future.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the hat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, cute hat.

Va Sharon, I'm glad your headaches are better.hopefully you will soon get used to the new teeth & they will quit hurting. Don't work too hard with the cleaning projects, they will be there later.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Joy, it seems your preaching student needs to realise that there is a time and place for everything, and doing well in her studies will enable her to help other people by setting an example, and to read more deeply and understand more about her faith. Jesus spent the first thirty years of his life not preaching, but learning, working and doing ordinary human things. Sadly you seem to have someone who isn't willing to listen. Good luck and much patience to you.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:
 

> Melody, cute hat.
> 
> Va Sharon, I'm glad your headaches are better.hopefully you will soon get used to the new teeth & they will quit hurting. Don't work too hard with the cleaning projects, they will be there later.


Yes, Bonnie, you're right. However I may not be---don't want to leave such a mess for my son to take care of. Know when I finish all the apartment, it will be time to start over again. Thanks for your note.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just in time for some winter knitting - fresh from the days of yore. --- sam

http://freevintageknitting.com/patternbook/jackfrost56/two-needle-mittens


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you may never want to go home if you aren't careful kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Tried to get on here yesterday but the connection wasn't good...it was letting me read, but a bit tempremental when it came to posting! It's just after 8am here (we are in the same time zone as the UK....5 hours ahead of EST) and DH is still asleep. After breakfast we are going to have a change and head for the beach instead of the hotel pool, then we'll choose somewhere to have lunch.....it's a hard life, but someone has to do it! TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you come to us and whine any time you feel like it marilynn - we are always here for you - i think we all gripes at times that our retirement is not what we thought it would be. and we are allowed to gripe about it because most of us can relate. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Julie you can join me. I have been feeling down in the dumps and having a pity party. I think sometimes our kids don't know how we feel because we don't tell them. I know I get into trouble because I don't ask for help with things I cannot do myself any more and I think I shouldn't have to ask for help because they are aware of my abilities, so around it goes.
> I think I am also feeling a little frustrated right now because I would love to get away for a little vacation, even for a couple of days but my DH doesn't travel well. Also the only way out of here is a ferry and it is very expensive.
> I know I will snap out of it but misery likes company😀
> This isn't what I thought my retired years would be like either but I am trying to make the best of what it is and be thankful for what I do have. Sheesh I had better quit my whining.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

29 september. --- sam



darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Avery- when is his actual birthday?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's well understood why you were down sonja - we are here to help lift you up and holding you secure in love and comforting energy. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I will also admit to feeling out of sorts with myself lately . I let my mind wander to that it should have been my sons wedding last week and he should have been on his honeymoon in France this week instead of in hospital but last night I finally give myself a good talking to I think Sam would have been proud . 😄it must have done some good because I finally slept all night and I ve actually picked my knitting needles up after not doing any knitting all week . Now I have to put them back down and get on with today
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good kate - what is the official language of the canary islands - i see the cafeteria is in english. --- sam



KateB said:


> My problem is that I don't like flying so the shorter the flight the better! We have often gone to Majorca or Spain which is only a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight and that suits me better, but Spain is really a March - October destination whereas the Canary Islands & Madeira have year round sun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures julie - sometimes good memories have to be enough. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh that is hard, having to find the money for the ferry always, as a senior I can travel on our ferries here for nothing, and have done so just for fun. My retirement is not what I had anticipated either.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good - so much easier for you that she has settled in well and found things to interest her. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> All caught up. Well I have finished at mums unit. All empty and totally cleaned. I have promised to go and have a cuppa with a couple of her neighbours in a few days. After all, mum lived there for 15 years so I know them very well.
> 
> I even got out in the garden again today for about an hour. Pulled loads of weeds and cut a few bushes back a bit. Then it got cold so back inside. It was only 7c at 7.30 tonight. Where is our Spring? I NEED sunshine... LOL
> 
> Mum is still doing pretty good. Quite settled in herself and she has been weighed and..... (drum roll....) has gained 3 kilos in the last 4 weeks!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never thought of pollen and mold - no wonder my breathing has been off these past several days. when i need to remind myself to breathe deep something is wrong. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad the hard work of getting your Mom's unit cleaned out is all done. I know you'll enjoy seeing the neighbors and I hope that some of them can go visit your Mom; I know that always brightened my Mom's spirits when neighbors came to visit.
> 
> We've finally hit our summer weather just as our Fall should be starting ... it's been 90F degrees for the last week with more expected this next week. But the pollen and mold counts are way up so we've been staying in as much as possible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least you got to go in the ocean. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just got back from the beach and never again! There was a bit of a breeze which was good for keeping the temperature reasonable, but it blew sand into your eyes, mouth and every other crevice! Only stayed there for an hour, paddled in the sea, had lunch (gorgeous vegetable crepe) and we're now back at the hotel on loungers at the poolside....much more comfortable! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, the job you or anyone else does for the Tea Party, Sam included, is appreciated by most if not all of us. It is a service not a requirement, so a sincere Thank you to you all.
> Melody, it is sad about your dear friend, she and her husband are in my prayers, you too as you don't need this sadness.
> Caren, you will find journeys shorter if you stop looking for fights, you know.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> looking good kate - what is the official language of the canary islands - i see the cafeteria is in english. --- sam


The official language is Spanish, as they are part of Spain, but known for tourism so English is spoken by many people there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, so sorry about your dear friend. Will pray for her.
> Joy, thank you.
> Sugar, glad your mom is settling in and gaining weight.
> Sonja, hugs, I can not imagine the pain you are living with. Glad you joined us.
> Julie, what lovely pictures. Thank you for posting.


I am fairly certain they are 'old' photos, but Mags would not have seen them. Thanks Joy.
It has just started raining (again).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute hat melody - hadn't you made one before? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Here it is. I see a very happy 5 yr old in my friends house when she gets this. She loves the minions movies. So I made her the despicable Edith hat on Ravelry. She loves pink so I think she like this. 👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom also used to say "a lick and a promise".


I do it a lot with housework!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks martina --- sam



martina said:


> The official language is Spanish, as they are part of Spain, but known for tourism so English is spoken by many people there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful pictures Julie.


Thank you Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you everyone. I did not sleep well last night.


Please rest today, then!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You should tell her to call you when she has time to talk, then you won't catch her when she is busy. Tell her you can drop what you're doing for a visit.
> I often think of calling my cousins in the east but by the time I clean up after supper & think about calling I'm afraid they are already heading to bed :roll: so I don't call near as often as I'd like to. In summer there's a 2 hr tine difference, in winter it's only 1 hr so I call more often.


That is one thing at least! I don't have to worry about time zones.
Maybe one day I could try that, but I suspect I would just be forgotten.
Snow over much of the country, over night.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, the job you or anyone else does for the Tea Party, Sam included, is appreciated by most if not all of us. It is a service not a requirement, so a sincere Thank you to you all.
> 
> i second this, if were left to me, it wouldn't happen, not computer savvy enough. so thank you ever so much.
> this morn, i got to a late start, but as of 1: i have laundry about done, floors done, gonna unload the dishwasher next, lunch also fit in there. then i am finishing the cable hat for chels and it has a band with cables to make and attach. so that's my afternoon project bj working till 4:30. also got my crossword puzzle cut out of the sat. paper to work on also. so blazing hot i was going to mow ditch row, but don't care. later all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely photos.
> Kate, looks like a beautiful place for a holiday
> Ohio Joy, I'm glad your tutoring went well with Jessica, seems like Mary has more intentions of preaching to people than getting her GED.
> Martina, you are absolutely right, we all are or should be grateful for the efforts made by Sam, Margaret, Kate & Julie for the KTP each week.
> ...


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures julie - sometimes good memories have to be enough. --- sam


And we are lucky to have the access to photography we have now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> martina said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, the job you or anyone else does for the Tea Party, Sam included, is appreciated by most if not all of us. It is a service not a requirement, so a sincere Thank you to you all.
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Melody, you and your friend and her DH are all in my thoughts and prayers. May you find peace in your love for each other.

VA Sharon, I understand your concern about getting things sorted out. My DD lives in New York and step-DD in Montana, so I hope to have things well under control before the burden falls to either of them.

Julie, I'm glad you were able to have a good talk with Bronwen, and I'm impressed with how well they handled teaching the children about loss when they knew the family pet was ill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Melody, you and your friend and her DH are all in my thoughts and prayers. May you find peace in your love for each other.
> 
> VA Sharon, I understand your concern about getting things sorted out. My DD lives in New York and step-DD in Montana, so I hope to have things well under control before the burden falls to either of them.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you were able to have a good talk with Bronwen, and I'm impressed with how well they handled teaching the children about loss when they knew the family pet was ill.


Thanks KatyNora!
Bronwen is a very caring and sensible Mum, in my opinion


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> My problem is that I don't like flying so the shorter the flight the better! We have often gone to Majorca or Spain which is only a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight and that suits me better, but Spain is really a March - October destination whereas the Canary Islands & Madeira have year round sun.


Looks like a beautiful place to vacation.

Sending you hugs, Mel. Hope your friend is getting good care at this difficult time for her and her husband.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

better stay in out of the heat - one can always mow later when it cools down. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> martina said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, the job you or anyone else does for the Tea Party, Sam included, is appreciated by most if not all of us. It is a service not a requirement, so a sincere Thank you to you all.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Been at hospital all afternoon as son was took in just before lunchtime
He looked awful when I got there but thankfully he seemed to recover as the day went on . They finally let him go home earlier this evening as bloods showed no sign of infection . Son and DIL looked absolutely shattered so I would surmise by now they are both fast asleep well I hope they both are as they both could do with the rest 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is so cute; the little girl will love it.


gagesmom said:


> Here it is. I see a very happy 5 yr old in my friends house when she gets this. She loves the minions movies. So I made her the despicable Edith hat on Ravelry. She loves pink so I think she like this. 👍


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> looking good kate - what is the official language of the canary islands - i see the cafeteria is in english. --- sam


It's Spanish Sam, although they all seem to speak English, German & French too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been at hospital all afternoon as son was took in just before lunchtime
> He looked awful when I got there but thankfully he seemed to recover as the day went on . They finally let him go home earlier this evening as bloods showed no sign of infection . Son and DIL looked absolutely shattered so I would surmise by now they are both fast asleep well I hope they both are as they both could do with the rest
> Sonja


Your poor son, hope he is feeling better soon, glad it wasn't an infection, probably just the nasty chemo. I hope a good nights rest will make all of you feel better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's Spanish Sam, although they all seem to speak English, German & French too!


People over there all seem to speak several languages. Here, unless they have immigrant parents people only speak English. Some of the First Nations people speak Cree but many of the younger ones don't bother to learn.
Whe. I was in school it was mandatory to take French for 3 years, grades 7-9 but that was discontinued before my kids were in school. I always thought it would be more useful to take German or Ukrainian or Cree, very few French around here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the opening. And thank you Julie for the summary! Great job, both of you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sorlenna!
> At 15 she had almost total renal failure- as happens to so many, unfortunately.


I am also sorry to hear their kitty has passed on.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, hope you, DS and DDIL get to rest.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Catching up. Glad Swedenme's son is a bit better. Chemo is a very destructive medicine, that's why it kills cancer cells. Unfortunately, it damages many of the other cells as well.
Got some John Henry and Lemon Alberta peaches and have them sliced and in the freezer trays ready for the freeze dryer. My sis's tomatoes came out of the dryer and they look wonderful, now put a batch of mine in with one tray of peaches. 
Laundry is on the way or on the line. I am amazed at the wonderful pictures and knitting that is displayed here. Keep the pictures coming of your home places and beautiful sunrises and sunset. They are a joy to me. 
Now down to the tying room and getting busy on the flies needed for the Christmas boxes. Only 20 dozen left to tie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where did you find the egg cups? --- sam


Those are Amy's but she found them at one of the dollar stores. I have seen them at our walmart as well.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Dear fellow Tpers: It has been a long time since I have had the inclination to get into the computer and it seems every time I try something isn't working right and I can't proceed because I have very little tech savy. Today and for a couple of weeks the wi-fi is not working. My health continues be give me problems and sap my strength. Ever since the episode with aspiration pneumonia I can't walk very far without severe
shortness of breath. For this reason I don't leave the house much. My heart gets very irregular at times and my blood pressure also is very high, sometimes over 200 if I don't keep a sharp eye on it. Despite these hinderences I
did manage to get to the convention of Jehovah Witnesses in Long Beach thanks to the loving provisions of one of my
sister witnesses and her husband. We split the 3 days and went on 2 weekends and they made every effort to ease the 
experience and support my needs. It was a wonderful convention with very uplifting messages. I have a nurse who visits once a month to write my perscriptions and monitor my condition which eliminates the need for going to a dozen different doctors. I like him very much. He is very practical and knowledgeable. He has a master in nursing and a Doctor of chemistry and biology. So far he
has had more insight than all of Drs. I have seen in recent years. I go to my rheumatologist every 3 mos or so to main
tain the narcotics that I must take constantly. 
I have knit very little but have a more or less constant
project of dish clothes in the feather and fan pattern and have discovered that if you reverse the pattern you can get a wavy pattern on the ending edge. It is not exactly the same as the beginning ones but fits in quite well. I was sorry to hear about all of the deaths since I last
communicated, but we have to expect this as we get to the elderly years I guess as many patients have told me they\
just get so lonely because of the loss of so many of their loved ones and acquaintances and find it hard to enjoy life as their friends expire. I always thought that I would be find because I had more or less been alone and had so many activities that I enjoy, but I did not expect that I would not be able for one reason or another to participate which is what has occurred this last year. I have even started putting on the TV for noise. When is the KAP or has it already been held and I missed it again? Well prayers for all who are suffering and well wishes for all. I hope to partace again soon. Marlark Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking the same thing - that is usually the length of my flight to seattle. --- sam


Most times when I fly toEngland I leave Thursday and arrive Friday. Except when I went with Jamie it took twice as long do to weather and we fly to Florida then over to England. Not sure why but that was how the flight went. I can also get a flight from here to Iceland then on to Manchester. I much prefer a one stop flight.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marlark, so glad to hear from you and that you got to go to your convention. I am sorry for your health issues and will keep you in prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This made me laugh Caren just wondering how long you decide a fight is going to last :XD: and how you find one 😄
> Sonja


😳😁😱 well first ?I look online then I fight with myself over if I want to get the cheaper flight and changes planes 2 or more times or pay a bit more for a 1 stop flight. 😮😨 okay it is settled a 1 stop flight it is, I get lost in building way to easily. :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not much call for egg cosies for those boiled eggs!


No there isn't, I did think the samething and how in the world would I get one into an egg cup. Although if I made the cozies just a bit bigger they would fit nicely over top.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My problem is that I don't like flying so the shorter the flight the better! We have often gone to Majorca or Spain which is only a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight and that suits me better, but Spain is really a March - October destination whereas the Canary Islands & Madeira have year round sun.


Short flights are much nicer. What a lovely picture.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Ditto. Marge.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Ditto. Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And from here it would be about 23ish hours to England I think these days! :shock:


I would have to fly over night for a flight that long. 😱


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the beach and never again! There was a bit of a breeze which was good for keeping the temperature reasonable, but it blew sand into your eyes, mouth and every other crevice! Only stayed there for an hour, paddled in the sea, had lunch (gorgeous vegetable crepe) and we're now back at the hotel on loungers at the poolside....much more comfortable! :lol:


Oh the joys of a beach, I agree the poolside would be ever so much nicer. 
Today it was 31.6c/89f too hot and not much breeze at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, the job you or anyone else does for the Tea Party, Sam included, is appreciated by most if not all of us. It is a service not a requirement, so a sincere Thank you to you all.
> Melody, it is sad about your dear friend, she and her husband are in my prayers, you too as you don't need this sadness.
> Caren, you will find journeys shorter if you stop looking for fights, you know.


You are right journeys would be shorter. I can't belive I have missed so many auto mistakes in the past few days. :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You're absolutely right on both points, Martina. And Caren will likely feel so much better if she hasn't had to hurt someone, physically or emotionally, before she gets to her destination. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are right I would feel much better not having to hurt someone in any way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been at hospital all afternoon as son was took in just before lunchtime
> He looked awful when I got there but thankfully he seemed to recover as the day went on . They finally let him go home earlier this evening as bloods showed no sign of infection . Son and DIL looked absolutely shattered so I would surmise by now they are both fast asleep well I hope they both are as they both could do with the rest
> Sonja


Keeping them in prayers and gentle hugs....chemo can be so devastating to the person. Hope a good sleep helps them both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 😳😁😱 well first ?I look online then I fight with myself over if I want to get the cheaper flight and changes planes 2 or more times or pay a bit more for a 1 stop flight. 😮😨 okay it is settled a 1 stop flight it is, I get lost in building way to easily. :mrgreen: :XD:


If you stop here in Chicago like you did on the trip with Jamie, be sure to let me know if you have a layover or get caught because of weather. I have a snuggly extra bedroom all set up just in case!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The weather is turning icy again, she waits for me to call her, I do wish it was the other way round!


Lurker: We have to be grateful for small blessings. I am sure that
things will work out for you and Bronwin as you both love each other.
The bible tells us that feelings of love will cool off in the latter days and we certainly are there. Good friends part and never communicate, neighborhoods no longer are the familiar support they one were, people divorces without a thought to the ramifications later or to their children. Read 2 timothy 3:1-5 and see that this is another sign of the last days and we have the hope of paradise in a renewed world under the perfect government of God through Christ. Picture paradise and see yourself and Bronwin together again in a perfect world. This brings such wonderful prospects. Marge.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

RookieRetiree - Have things quieted down in your area from the man hunts going on? Know that must be every so alarming for so many people. Is your front seating area complete, picture? 
How is the redecorating coming? Looking forward to your note.
VA Sharon


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Back from the Dr. and he agrees that it's an allergic reaction to something...pretty severe to be just dust mites, but he says possible or even eye make up gone bad. He tested for mold even though I thought that was a stretch; he didn't find any evidence of it. So, I'm to be on prednisone for a few days and have an antibiotic eye gel to put in my eye 2 times a day. Had one dose of prednisone and no real change yet, the eye gel has made it hurt more and it feels like lots of tiny eyelashes in the eye. I'm hopeful that by tomorrow, things will be much better. The eyes are still watery and blurry so I'm only able to read a little; I'll go back and read more thoroughly when I can. 

Marge, good to see you and continue to keep you in prayers. Mel, hope you were able to get some sleep today; it's a hard thing to watch a loved one become weaker. I'm sure you're a great source of strength and love for her and her husband.

Sam -- some great recipes; I escpecially like the idea of my own pita bread with all the different toppings; that will help our diets. DH is doing much better since Dr. told him that his tryglycerides are out of whack.

Kate - glad you're enjoying the vacation; sounds and looks like a beautiful spot. I like the beach, but usually like it in the early mornings for walking along the water and hearing the waves. I prefer a swimming pool if I'm actually going into the water.

Julie - thanks for all the summary information; I'll be relying on it this week until I get my vision back fully; can't even knit or crochet because I can't concentrate or read a pattern. Wish I were like so many of you who can knit/crochet without looking. I think it's a discipline I need to learn -- along with using chopsticks which is also on my "to do" list.

Off to close my eyes since they're tearing....the water that comes from them burns the skin.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute hat melody - hadn't you made one before? --- sam


Yes I did Sam it was for a baby. ☺

Sonja- sorry to hear of your sons trip to the hospital. Poor fella can't catch a break 😕

Marlark- glad you could make it to the convention.

Rookie I hope your allergic reaction soon starts to disappate


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is. I see a very happy 5 yr old in my friends house when she gets this. She loves the minions movies. So I made her the despicable Edith hat on Ravelry. She loves pink so I think she like this. 👍


It is darling and gorgious Gagesmom. I have never made a has as there is very little need for them in Southern Calif. I would have loved this one though


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this one this afternoon. No pattern used just made it up as I went. My take on the Elsa hat from Frozen. For the same little 5 yr old girl.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> RookieRetiree - Have things quieted down in your area from the man hunts going on? Know that must be every so alarming for so many people. Is your front seating area complete, picture?
> How is the redecorating coming? Looking forward to your note.
> VA Sharon


News today on the manhunt is that they have some significantly new evidence found in the murder area and also some clear videos from businesses and residences in the area plus a $50,000 reward from Motorola, plus some more rewards coming from other businesses. It happened in a lake side town which is very busy over the Labor Day holiday so policemen are everywhere on land and water. There's fear that if they are still in the area, that they'll hold up a car leaving the area. Keeping prayers coming.

Living Room furniture should be here in a couple of weeks and then I'll start the drapes -- am anxious to get it all done. The downstairs furniture will be ordered as soon as my eyes clear up; I'm not looking forward to getting back to the task of emptying the boxes with the old books and magazines. I'll be wearing goggles, I believe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caught up and about to run off again...made macaroni salad and chocolate cake for tomorrow. We'll cook burgers and hot dogs and everyone else is bringing something.

Mel, love the hat, and will keep your friend Katy in my thoughts, along with Sonja's son, Betty, and all others in need of healing. 

Marge, it is good to see you. I hope things get better for you soon.

I'm going to try to get a little knitting done tonight. The eye is feeling better--the tea bag seemed to do a lot of good. I've not heard of the gold ring, but I don't have one to try it out, so I guess I'll stick to black tea! It really is much better today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - so sorry you had this upset today - at least he is home and resting you need to rest also - sending all of you tons of healing energy to wrap around you as you sleep during the night. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Been at hospital all afternoon as son was took in just before lunchtime
> He looked awful when I got there but thankfully he seemed to recover as the day went on . They finally let him go home earlier this evening as bloods showed no sign of infection . Son and DIL looked absolutely shattered so I would surmise by now they are both fast asleep well I hope they both are as they both could do with the rest
> Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So my friend showed her little girl the hats and they passed the test. Olivia loves them. So my friend Missy asked for a hat for herself and 3 pairs of slippers. &#128077;

I also got a message from another friend who ordered 10 pairs of slippers.&#128558; woo hoo

And......yet another friend has ordered a baby blanket for her neice or nephew to be born in November.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marlock marge - we will pray that your computer problems are a thing of the past. hopefully as the year continues you will begin to feel better and be able to get out more often. --- am



marlark said:


> Dear fellow Tpers: It has been a long time since I have had the inclination to get into the computer and it seems every time I try something isn't working right and I can't proceed because I have very little tech savy. Today and for a couple of weeks the wi-fi is not working. My health continues be give me problems and sap my strength. Ever since the episode with aspiration pneumonia I can't walk very far without severe
> shortness of breath. For this reason I don't leave the house much. My heart gets very irregular at times and my blood pressure also is very high, sometimes over 200 if I don't keep a sharp eye on it. Despite these hinderences I
> did manage to get to the convention of Jehovah Witnesses in Long Beach thanks to the loving provisions of one of my
> sister witnesses and her husband. We split the 3 days and went on 2 weekends and they made every effort to ease the
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking hat melody - yummy cup cakes - lucky gage. what hear we of greg lately? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Made this one this afternoon. No pattern used just made it up as I went. My take on the Elsa hat from Frozen. For the same little 5 yr old girl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sam for the opening. And thank you Julie for the summary! Great job, both of you!


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am also sorry to hear their kitty has passed on.


The kids have been very matter of fact, Bronwen was the one close to tears.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the come to Jesus talk our friend had with him got through to his brain. He has been completely different than last week. Making an effort to. He is asleep on the couch right now.

Did not sleep well last night so I am off to bed. &#127771;


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Evening My Precious Family Of My Heart, 
I am so very sorry I have not been on here more often, but right now just concentrating on getting through the days doing what I can around here and keeping meals coming for Jim and I. Carley is in and out here. This is here Sr year so Jim does not have her on a curfew nor does he request her cell phone at a certain time. As in the past. She is old enough to take charge of disciplining herself for studies, etc. So much more pleasant around here.
I did see my neurosurgeon with CDs of my spine and hip. They had some difficulty opening the CDs so they took their own Xrays and are to call me back after reviewing the films. I really dont see much they can do and have resigned myself to making changes I can make and live with the ones I cant. I have so much pressure and pain in my lower back with prolonged standing, activity, etc. You get my point I without me going into boring details. There are others here who are living with far more struggles than me and my heart just breaks when I hear your pain.whether physical or emotional.
I try to make it to as many sessions I can with the knitting group I have found at the Senior Citizens Center. It is a wonderful group of women. Though many of them are far wealthier than I, they are very welcoming and really have included me in all their activities.I went on a road trip with them recently to JX (just an hr away from me) to a handcraft exhibit and on to the Southern Needle Yarn Store in Jx. Kathy and I went there when she was here.
There are two knitting experts in this group, so I am gleaning their knowledge. Brenda is helping me make a lace sweater, which I am really enjoying. I am, of coarse , still enjoying making socks and may trying the two at a time ML method. I am, in my small ways, teaching or showing them techniques and equipment that they have never seen before, as the Yarnit a dear friend from KTP gifted me with.
Angie continues to be in and out of hospital for the IVIG infusions and I continue to pray for her healing
SAM, the recipes are, as always wonderful. You tell Avery Happy Birthday.
KATE and JULIE, I am so depending on your summaries as I cant stay for long hours on the computer. Kate, I loved your picture of your on vacation. Julie, I am so glad you are having some good chat time with Bronwyn. Healing relationship just takes work and time and you certainly will be in my prayers.
CATHY, I am so glad to hear you have Mom all settled in and that she is some better. Prayer Warriors here never stop praying for the needs of our Sisters.
MELODY, Katy, her family, and you are being lifted up for comfort, peace, and strength during Katys battle with MS. I sincerely pray you are not diagnosed with this, as you have had so many crosses to bear this last year. I love you, sweetie. Your little hats are adorable. All of your work is wonderful and am so glad you are getting orders. I am sure this helps some. I also lift you up for some form of financial assistance as I know you were all shaken with the onset of your disabilities.
MARGE, So glad to see you posting and glad to hear you were able to get to your evention. I know you enjoy these and must gain some encouragement and strengthening from them.
VA SHARON, Good that you are not still having headaches and are adjusting to the new dentures.
JEANETTE, I am sorry to hear of your allergic reaction and pray the symptoms soon subside.
SORLENNA, Honey, thank you for the prayers. I can use all I can get.
OHIO JOY, Hope you have grand weekend and the weather is nice for you. It sounds to me that the lady who is getting her GED should have a Come to Jesus talk. Some people toot a horn and dont witness with their lives. If she is sincere, it should not take seven years to get a GED. She is blessed to have you to assist her. Praying she doesnt take advantage.
MARGARET, Glad to hear Vicky is doing so well with her pregnancy. I know you are so excited awaiting your first grandchild. It is absolutely wonderful being a Grandparent.
DESERT JOY, I sincerely hope you are still able to enjoy your walks with Maya and are free of any GI incidents.
SONYA, my heart, you are never far from my heart and my Prayers. I am so sorry your son has had a setback. As Sam has said, we have your back.
TAMI, I saw pics of Knitapalooza and you did a wonderful job. So enjoyed all the pics and hope to someday meet you all.
MAGS (MARILYNN), there was something I was going to say to you and for the life of me, it has gone off the top of my head, forgive me.
KATE, Forgot to say Happy Birthday, sweet lady. I get to travel with all your wonderful pics. Savor every moment.
Must close, but I Love You All To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Betty do happy to heat from you. I call us on ktp .....Bettys prayer warriors. So you know we have hept the prayers coming for you as well. We miss you.

Thank you so much for your prayers. God hears them and works his magic.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, Betty! Dear heart, we so love you and our hearts ache for the burdens you carry so valiantly. Please know that any and all of us would gladly help you to bear the crosses that are yours. 

I do so hope that you are able to move beyond the great pain you deal with now. My family is planning to vacation in Gulfport, MS, next July and the high point of the trip down there for me will be to meet up with you and enjoy ourselves together. Getting to spend some time with you is the main reason I agreed to the whole plan. I am truly looking forward to the end of July, 2016, and being in your neck of the woods.

Hang in there, Sister, and trust in His love for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh, Betty! Dear heart, we so love you and our hearts ache for the burdens you carry so valiantly. Please know that any and all of us would gladly help you to bear the crosses that are yours.
> 
> I do so hope that you are able to move beyond the great pain you deal with now. My family is planning to vacation in Gulfport, MS, next July and the high point of the trip down there for me will be to meet up with you and enjoy ourselves together. Getting to spend some time with you is the main reason I agreed to the whole plan. I am truly looking forward to the end of July, 2016, and being in your neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


The two of you will have a wonderful time together!!!

Good to hear from your Betty. Keeping you in prayers and gentle hugs.

The eyes didn't hurt until today...don't know if the swelling made them numb, but now that they are subsiding, the pain is starting and there's burning in the eyes ...hope tomorrow brings more relief and that the prednisone really kicks the allergies' butt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you betty - we were getting concerned - know that the prayer warriors are lifting you up in prayer in hopes the doctor can find something to help. looking forward to next year to see you and jim at the kap. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Good Evening My Precious Family Of My Heart,
> I am so very sorry I have not been on here more often, but right now just concentrating on getting through the days doing what I can around here and keeping meals coming for Jim and I. Carley is in and out here. This is here Sr year so Jim does not have her on a curfew nor does he request her cell phone at a certain time. As in the past. She is old enough to take charge of disciplining herself for studies, etc. So much more pleasant around here.
> I did see my neurosurgeon with CDs of my spine and hip. They had some difficulty opening the CDs so they took their own Xrays and are to call me back after reviewing the films. I really dont see much they can do and have resigned myself to making changes I can make and live with the ones I cant. I have so much pressure and pain in my lower back with prolonged standing, activity, etc. You get my point I without me going into boring details. There are others here who are living with far more struggles than me and my heart just breaks when I hear your pain.whether physical or emotional.
> I try to make it to as many sessions I can with the knitting group I have found at the Senior Citizens Center. It is a wonderful group of women. Though many of them are far wealthier than I, they are very welcoming and really have included me in all their activities.I went on a road trip with them recently to JX (just an hr away from me) to a handcraft exhibit and on to the Southern Needle Yarn Store in Jx. Kathy and I went there when she was here.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lucky are you two - great news and something for both of you to look forward to. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Oh, Betty! Dear heart, we so love you and our hearts ache for the burdens you carry so valiantly. Please know that any and all of us would gladly help you to bear the crosses that are yours.
> 
> I do so hope that you are able to move beyond the great pain you deal with now. My family is planning to vacation in Gulfport, MS, next July and the high point of the trip down there for me will be to meet up with you and enjoy ourselves together. Getting to spend some time with you is the main reason I agreed to the whole plan. I am truly looking forward to the end of July, 2016, and being in your neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> Lurker: We have to be grateful for small blessings. I am sure that
> things will work out for you and Bronwin as you both love each other.
> The bible tells us that feelings of love will cool off in the latter days and we certainly are there. Good friends part and never communicate, neighborhoods no longer are the familiar support they one were, people divorces without a thought to the ramifications later or to their children. Read 2 timothy 3:1-5 and see that this is another sign of the last days and we have the hope of paradise in a renewed world under the perfect government of God through Christ. Picture paradise and see yourself and Bronwin together again in a perfect world. This brings such wonderful prospects. Marge.


Thank you Marge, for your counsel. I know I am better with her, than without her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back from the Dr. and he agrees that it's an allergic reaction to something...pretty severe to be just dust mites, but he says possible or even eye make up gone bad. He tested for mold even though I thought that was a stretch; he didn't find any evidence of it. So, I'm to be on prednisone for a few days and have an antibiotic eye gel to put in my eye 2 times a day. Had one dose of prednisone and no real change yet, the eye gel has made it hurt more and it feels like lots of tiny eyelashes in the eye. I'm hopeful that by tomorrow, things will be much better. The eyes are still watery and blurry so I'm only able to read a little; I'll go back and read more thoroughly when I can.
> 
> Marge, good to see you and continue to keep you in prayers. Mel, hope you were able to get some sleep today; it's a hard thing to watch a loved one become weaker. I'm sure you're a great source of strength and love for her and her husband.
> 
> ...


It was an excellent idea of Margaret's, it is nice though doing it as relief!
I do hope things come right soon, for you, it has been too long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good that you were able to post, at last, Betty, and that you have your new knitting friends. I was wondering how you were faring.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time for bed. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. --- sam


Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
What a great start. Pies, and more pies Berry pies, Peach pies, Apple pies. Best thing about fall weather changes. 
Karena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Keeping them in prayers and gentle hugs....chemo can be so devastating to the person. Hope a good sleep helps them both.


Thank you Rookie .I hope your eyes are a lot better today 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Yes I did Sam it was for a baby. ☺
> 
> Sonja- sorry to hear of your sons trip to the hospital. Poor fella can't catch a break 😕
> 
> ...


Thank you Mel 
Your hats are lovely well done and the cakes look delicious


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - so sorry you had this upset today - at least he is home and resting you need to rest also - sending all of you tons of healing energy to wrap around you as you sleep during the night. --- sam


Thanks Sam 
I've been awake since 5 keep wanting to call and check on him but I don't think they would appreciate the early morning wake up 
Just have to be patient I know he will call me sometime this morning 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I think the come to Jesus talk our friend had with him got through to his brain. He has been completely different than last week. Making an effort to. He is asleep on the couch right now.
> 
> Did not sleep well last night so I am off to bed. 🌛


That's good news Mel , I hope Gage is all better too 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> at least you got to go in the ocean. --- sam


I am with you Sam, I love the beach. Maybe not when its very windy though (Kate) and I dont really mind the sand. Quite a few of my friends hate it though and wont go...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Betty 
Really nice to hear from you , but I'm sorry to hear that your back is still very painful I do hope the doctors can do something about it . 
Glad to hear that you are still going to your knitting club , wish there was something like that here , yours seems like a nice group of ladies 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> All caught up. Well I have finished at mums unit. All empty and totally cleaned. I have promised to go and have a cuppa with a couple of her neighbours in a few days. After all, mum lived there for 15 years so I know them very well.
> 
> I even got out in the garden again today for about an hour. Pulled loads of weeds and cut a few bushes back a bit. Then it got cold so back inside. It was only 7c at 7.30 tonight. Where is our Spring? I NEED sunshine... LOL
> 
> Mum is still doing pretty good. Quite settled in herself and she has been weighed and..... (drum roll....) has gained 3 kilos in the last 4 weeks!!


Good for your Mom. It sounds like you made a good decision. I bet it felt good to get out in the garden for a bit. I have cut down some of the dead flowers getting ready for fall but have much more to do.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The BC ferries have really gone up alot although I thought it was still a little less during the week. Hard when anywhere you want to go requires it. Do any of your kids live there or are they all a ferry ride away too?


Bonnie we have 4 kids here, one in Victoria and 2 in AB. Our 3 youngest DGDs live here and the youngest starts kindergarten this year. I have had one or two or three of them all summer so am going to miss not seeing them as often.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here it is. I see a very happy 5 yr old in my friends house when she gets this. She loves the minions movies. So I made her the despicable Edith hat on Ravelry. She loves pink so I think she like this. 👍


That is so cute.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been at hospital all afternoon as son was took in just before lunchtime
> He looked awful when I got there but thankfully he seemed to recover as the day went on . They finally let him go home earlier this evening as bloods showed no sign of infection . Son and DIL looked absolutely shattered so I would surmise by now they are both fast asleep well I hope they both are as they both could do with the rest
> Sonja


Oh so hard on all of you. I hope you all can get a good rest.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam
> I've been awake since 5 keep wanting to call and check on him but I don't think they would appreciate the early morning wake up
> Just have to be patient I know he will call me sometime this morning
> Sonja


I would be up too wondering how he was doing. the waiting to call is hard to do. Hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I would be up too wondering how he was doing. the waiting to call is hard to do. Hugs for you and your family.


Just had a call from him , he's feeling better and hungry this morning which has been a bit of an issue since he was in hospital , losing a bit to much weight 
So told him to go and get breakfast 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from him , he's feeling better and hungry this morning which has been a bit of an issue since he was in hospital , losing a bit to much weight
> So told him to go and get breakfast
> Sonja


That is a hopeful sign!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a hopeful sign!


He's texting me now joking away about me sat knitting and the excuses I give for not doing house work . I tell him they are perfectly valid excuses . It is way to early to disturb anyone on a Sunday morning and plus I'm going to do the garden first so house work can wait till after that 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's texting me now joking away about me sat knitting and the excuses I give for not doing house work . I tell him they are perfectly valid excuses . It is way to early to disturb anyone on a Sunday morning and plus I'm going to do the garden first so house work can wait till after that
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Gran Canaria! This is really our last day as we leave for the airport at 10.30am tomorrow morning, although we won't actually be back in the house until about 7pm. We've decided to have a lazy day around the pool instead of sitting on our balcony until lunchtime as we have been doing, so we got our pick of the sunbeds this morning. I've brought my knitting down with me (much to DH's embarrassment! :roll: ) but haven't started working on it yet. I'm still knitting prem baby sets (jacket, hat & bootees) which suit me fine as I like a project that I can finish quickly & Marianna Mel's 'Little Babbity Jacket' is a great pattern.
Good to hear from both *Marge* and *Betty*again.
I hope your allergy clears up soon *Jeanette*, it sounds really painful.
Sorry to hear your son had to go back to hospital *Sonja*, but glad he didn't have to stay.
*Mel* you are going to be busy with all those orders, but knowing you you'll have it done "in two shakes of a lamb's tail" (as my Gran would have said!)
I'm sure there was more I meant to comment on, but holiday-brain has struck! TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Good morning from sunny Gran Canaria! This is really our last day as we leave for the airport at 10.30am tomorrow morning, although we won't actually be back in the house until about 7pm. We've decided to have a lazy day around the pool instead of sitting on our balcony until lunchtime as we have been doing, so we got our pick of the sunbeds this morning. I've brought my knitting down with me (much to DH's embarrassment! :roll: ) but haven't started working on it yet. I'm still knitting prem baby sets (jacket, hat & bootees) which suit me fine as I like a project that I can finish quickly & Marianna Mel's 'Little Babbity Jacket' is a great pattern.
> Good to hear from both *Marge* and *Betty*again.
> I hope your allergy clears up soon *Jeanette*, it sounds really painful.
> Sorry to hear your son had to go back to hospital *Sonja*, but glad he didn't have to stay.
> ...


What a lovely way to end your holiday relaxing round the pool 
And what a lovely picture to make and I'm sure everyone else smile this Sunday morning Caitlyn with her beautiful smile , Luke is cute to , I like his hairstyle 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you marlock marge - we will pray that your computer problems are a thing of the past. hopefully as the year continues you will begin to feel better and be able to get out more often. --- am


Ditto from me too..... take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So my friend showed her little girl the hats and they passed the test. Olivia loves them. So my friend Missy asked for a hat for herself and 3 pairs of slippers. 👍
> 
> I also got a message from another friend who ordered 10 pairs of slippers.😮 woo hoo
> 
> And......yet another friend has ordered a baby blanket for her neice or nephew to be born in November.


Wow, you will be busy though I am sure you will have all the orders done in no time.... you are soo fast. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Oh, Betty! Dear heart, we so love you and our hearts ache for the burdens you carry so valiantly. Please know that any and all of us would gladly help you to bear the crosses that are yours.
> 
> I do so hope that you are able to move beyond the great pain you deal with now. My family is planning to vacation in Gulfport, MS, next July and the high point of the trip down there for me will be to meet up with you and enjoy ourselves together. Getting to spend some time with you is the main reason I agreed to the whole plan. I am truly looking forward to the end of July, 2016, and being in your neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


Well said Joy and ditto from me too. Please take care of yourself Betty.

How nice for the two of you to get together next year. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The two of you will have a wonderful time together!!!
> 
> Good to hear from your Betty. Keeping you in prayers and gentle hugs.
> 
> The eyes didn't hurt until today...don't know if the swelling made them numb, but now that they are subsiding, the pain is starting and there's burning in the eyes ...hope tomorrow brings more relief and that the prednisone really kicks the allergies' butt.


I hope it does too. Prednisone is pretty good stuff... I had a huge allergy years ago to some medication... huge hives all over me and very painful and swollen joints. I had relief after a day or so, then I think I was on them for over a week altogether. Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Good for your Mom. It sounds like you made a good decision. I bet it felt good to get out in the garden for a bit. I have cut down some of the dead flowers getting ready for fall but have much more to do.


Thanks. I find it good therapy attacking the garden.  Still heaps to do out there also though. Hoping for some sunshine in the next few days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from him , he's feeling better and hungry this morning which has been a bit of an issue since he was in hospital , losing a bit to much weight
> So told him to go and get breakfast
> Sonja


Good to hear.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good morning from sunny Gran Canaria! This is really our last day as we leave for the airport at 10.30am tomorrow morning, although we won't actually be back in the house until about 7pm. We've decided to have a lazy day around the pool instead of sitting on our balcony until lunchtime as we have been doing, so we got our pick of the sunbeds this morning. I've brought my knitting down with me (much to DH's embarrassment! :roll: ) but haven't started working on it yet. I'm still knitting prem baby sets (jacket, hat & bootees) which suit me fine as I like a project that I can finish quickly & Marianna Mel's 'Little Babbity Jacket' is a great pattern.
> Good to hear from both *Marge* and *Betty*again.
> I hope your allergy clears up soon *Jeanette*, it sounds really painful.
> Sorry to hear your son had to go back to hospital *Sonja*, but glad he didn't have to stay.
> ...


Have a safe trip home. Caitlin is just too darling... just want to pick her up and cuddle. And look at Luke, boy he is growing up and just gorgeous.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from him , he's feeling better and hungry this morning which has been a bit of an issue since he was in hospital , losing a bit to much weight
> So told him to go and get breakfast
> Sonja


Very good to hear he is feeling hungry and feing better. Yes I think getting breakfast is a good idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you may never want to go home if you aren't careful kate. --- sam


But she has two grandies she will want to see- so that might get her back home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 29 september. --- sam


So a little while yet- is he having a party (I might even remeber the date this year as it is 2 months before my granchild is due so the date might stay in my brain!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been at hospital all afternoon as son was took in just before lunchtime
> He looked awful when I got there but thankfully he seemed to recover as the day went on . They finally let him go home earlier this evening as bloods showed no sign of infection . Son and DIL looked absolutely shattered so I would surmise by now they are both fast asleep well I hope they both are as they both could do with the rest
> Sonja


Oh dear- likely the chemo then. Hope this won't happen each time.
Saw later that he is feeling much better already which is great news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are right journeys would be shorter. I can't belive I have missed so many auto mistakes in the past few days. :XD:


But they are entertaining so don't worry too much about it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We won the football today so now onto the next final next week. The 3 teams left will be much harder for us to beat but we sounded like they played well so maybe we can win next week.
Missed only one game all year and then we make it into the finals and I am otherwise occupied for the Sundays they are on. If we happen to win the next 2 games then I will leave the stall to my able assistant and go to the grand final.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back from the Dr. and he agrees that it's an allergic reaction to something...pretty severe to be just dust mites, but he says possible or even eye make up gone bad. He tested for mold even though I thought that was a stretch; he didn't find any evidence of it. So, I'm to be on prednisone for a few days and have an antibiotic eye gel to put in my eye 2 times a day. Had one dose of prednisone and no real change yet, the eye gel has made it hurt more and it feels like lots of tiny eyelashes in the eye. I'm hopeful that by tomorrow, things will be much better. The eyes are still watery and blurry so I'm only able to read a little; I'll go back and read more thoroughly when I can.
> 
> Marge, good to see you and continue to keep you in prayers. Mel, hope you were able to get some sleep today; it's a hard thing to watch a loved one become weaker. I'm sure you're a great source of strength and love for her and her husband.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they can work out what it is so that you can try to avoid it in future (but it may not be feasible). Sure is a time when being able to knit without watching would be useful. Hope you settle down soon so you can get back on with your life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I think the come to Jesus talk our friend had with him got through to his brain. He has been completely different than last week. Making an effort to. He is asleep on the couch right now.
> 
> Did not sleep well last night so I am off to bed. 🌛


How good that he is making an effort. If he is trying and fails at times it is easier to cope with than if he is not trying at all. Hope things continue to improve between you both and that it helps Gage feel more stable and settled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Evening My Precious Family Of My Heart,
> I am so very sorry I have not been on here more often, but right now just concentrating on getting through the days doing what I can around here and keeping meals coming for Jim and I. Carley is in and out here. This is here Sr year so Jim does not have her on a curfew nor does he request her cell phone at a certain time. As in the past. She is old enough to take charge of disciplining herself for studies, etc. So much more pleasant around here.
> I did see my neurosurgeon with CDs of my spine and hip. They had some difficulty opening the CDs so they took their own Xrays and are to call me back after reviewing the films. I really dont see much they can do and have resigned myself to making changes I can make and live with the ones I cant. I have so much pressure and pain in my lower back with prolonged standing, activity, etc. You get my point I without me going into boring details. There are others here who are living with far more struggles than me and my heart just breaks when I hear your pain.whether physical or emotional.
> I try to make it to as many sessions I can with the knitting group I have found at the Senior Citizens Center. It is a wonderful group of women. Though many of them are far wealthier than I, they are very welcoming and really have included me in all their activities.I went on a road trip with them recently to JX (just an hr away from me) to a handcraft exhibit and on to the Southern Needle Yarn Store in Jx. Kathy and I went there when she was here.
> ...


Good to hear from you Betty. How frustrating that you couldn't get answers when at the specialist. Hope they can do something to help you.
But it's lovley that you are able to get to the knitting group often- getting out to do something you love makes it easier to cope with the other things going on around you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh, Betty! Dear heart, we so love you and our hearts ache for the burdens you carry so valiantly. Please know that any and all of us would gladly help you to bear the crosses that are yours.
> 
> I do so hope that you are able to move beyond the great pain you deal with now. My family is planning to vacation in Gulfport, MS, next July and the high point of the trip down there for me will be to meet up with you and enjoy ourselves together. Getting to spend some time with you is the main reason I agreed to the whole plan. I am truly looking forward to the end of July, 2016, and being in your neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


How exciting that will be for you both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely time for bed. --- sam


And for me! Just glanced at the clock 11:11pm. Like seeing all the numbers line up like that- David laughs at me when I comment on it to him. So I doit just to tease him of course!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from sunny Gran Canaria! This is really our last day as we leave for the airport at 10.30am tomorrow morning, although we won't actually be back in the house until about 7pm. We've decided to have a lazy day around the pool instead of sitting on our balcony until lunchtime as we have been doing, so we got our pick of the sunbeds this morning. I've brought my knitting down with me (much to DH's embarrassment! :roll: ) but haven't started working on it yet. I'm still knitting prem baby sets (jacket, hat & bootees) which suit me fine as I like a project that I can finish quickly & Marianna Mel's 'Little Babbity Jacket' is a great pattern.
> Good to hear from both *Marge* and *Betty*again.
> I hope your allergy clears up soon *Jeanette*, it sounds really painful.
> Sorry to hear your son had to go back to hospital *Sonja*, but glad he didn't have to stay.
> ...


How cute both your birthday 'cards' were.

ANd now that I have caught up I am off to bed. Will be on later tomorrow as out most of the day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry about your allergic reaction. Sure hope the meds will kick in soon and you will feel relief.


RookieRetiree said:


> The two of you will have a wonderful time together!!!
> 
> Good to hear from your Betty. Keeping you in prayers and gentle hugs.
> 
> The eyes didn't hurt until today...don't know if the swelling made them numb, but now that they are subsiding, the pain is starting and there's burning in the eyes ...hope tomorrow brings more relief and that the prednisone really kicks the allergies' butt.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from him , he's feeling better and hungry this morning which has been a bit of an issue since he was in hospital , losing a bit to much weight
> So told him to go and get breakfast
> Sonja


Getting an appetite back is a good sign! Hope he's able to maintain his weight during chemo; needs all he can to help fight off the cancer and the effects of the chemo. Our son-in-law had quite a few Moose Milk and Insure type products plus lots of protein smoothies when he could.

Hope you were able to get some sleep - although know you were up early. Will he go in for the next treatment in a few days?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope it does too. Prednisone is pretty good stuff... I had a huge allergy years ago to some medication... huge hives all over me and very painful and swollen joints. I had relief after a day or so, then I think I was on them for over a week altogether. Good luck.


I had a reaction to something in the backyard a few years ago--thought it was trees I was clearing out but now realize it was the Virginia creeper vine (staying away from that one now!). Allergic reactions to that seem rare but do happen--I swelled up and got hives and the itching was driving me insane. Prednisone got me sorted fast, thankfully!



darowil said:


> And for me! Just glanced at the clock 11:11pm. Like seeing all the numbers line up like that- David laughs at me when I comment on it to him. So I doit just to tease him of course!


And I've always thought 12:34 was a great thing! Ha ha.

Our guests will be here in a couple of hours, so I'm off to get things ready. Looking forward to good food & good conversation.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's texting me now joking away about me sat knitting and the excuses I give for not doing house work . I tell him they are perfectly valid excuses . It is way to early to disturb anyone on a Sunday morning and plus I'm going to do the garden first so house work can wait till after that
> Sonja


Appetite and sense of humor -- he's making the best of it, for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from sunny Gran Canaria! This is really our last day as we leave for the airport at 10.30am tomorrow morning, although we won't actually be back in the house until about 7pm. We've decided to have a lazy day around the pool instead of sitting on our balcony until lunchtime as we have been doing, so we got our pick of the sunbeds this morning. I've brought my knitting down with me (much to DH's embarrassment! :roll: ) but haven't started working on it yet. I'm still knitting prem baby sets (jacket, hat & bootees) which suit me fine as I like a project that I can finish quickly & Marianna Mel's 'Little Babbity Jacket' is a great pattern.
> Good to hear from both *Marge* and *Betty*again.
> I hope your allergy clears up soon *Jeanette*, it sounds really painful.
> Sorry to hear your son had to go back to hospital *Sonja*, but glad he didn't have to stay.
> ...


What a great way to start your birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad your DS is feeling a bit better this morning and is hungry. Chemo is so difficult to deal with. I keep him in my daily prayers; also for you.



Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from him , he's feeling better and hungry this morning which has been a bit of an issue since he was in hospital , losing a bit to much weight
> So told him to go and get breakfast
> Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If prednisone means sleep like it did last night, I'm all for it!! Slept for 8 straight hours which I haven't seen in who knows how long. Was hard to pry the eyes open this morning; very stiff and tender and teary. Still very painful which if it had been like that from the beginning, I would have been right into the ER..the swelling I could take; this pain and stinging tears is awful. Put the medicines in right away and took both the Benedryl and Prednisone so hope it quiets down soon.

It's become a science experiement for DGS though to see if if Grandma's eye bags are more elastic than a blown up balloon to see if they'll stay quite craggy or firm up again. As scarey as I looked (and still do to some extent), I'm glad we could laugh it off. Even the Dr. went "Whoaaa" when I took off the sunglasses. I still haven't nailed down the exact cause...hadn't worn make up since Sunday with the kids were here, so having it come on late Tuesday would be odd.. used some night cream Monday night and moisturizer on Tuesday a.m., but it's the same as I've ever used and no problems until after I was sorting through the books and magazines to go back on the shelves; the boxes were stored in the crawl space for a couple of months which made me think of mold--but that's not it. It has to be an overload of dust mites or the inks from the magazines.Once in a while, I'll get sneezes and eye itching after reading the Sunday paper which has more colored ads, so I'm thinking that it's the inks and I'll use plastic gloves and be sure to wear glasses when I finish the task. I don't get reactions when I get a fresh magazine or read it, I just think it's overload. But, medicines seem to be having effect so will stick with it religiously to get all better.

I'll get on again later - off for cold compresses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Bonnie we have 4 kids here, one in Victoria and 2 in AB. Our 3 youngest DGDs live here and the youngest starts kindergarten this year. I have had one or two or three of them all summer so am going to miss not seeing them as often.


I'm glad that some live close. I would miss my kids & GKs if they weren't closeby & I don't have ferries to worry about. My GKs just left after being here since Thursday night, I'm the primary babysitter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from him , he's feeling better and hungry this morning which has been a bit of an issue since he was in hospital , losing a bit to much weight
> So told him to go and get breakfast
> Sonja


Good to hear he is feeling better. Could he add Boost or some type of high calorie drinks or puddings to his diet to try to keep his weight stable?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the hat.
Betty, yeah, you're back. Pray you can get significant help for your back. Thank you, I'm on steroids so feeling good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I hope you can get some help for your back, I'm glad you can at least go to your knitting group.

Rookie, I'm glad you are getting some relief with the steroids, hope you can figure out the cause & avoid it in future.

Kate, what beautiful birthday greetings, such cute GKs.

There won't be any combines running now for a while, it started raining about 7 last night & we've had heavy rain off & on ever since, well over an inch of rain & more on the way.

I may have lost my mind but I cas this on last night, 423 stitches t cast on, I've never done anything from that angle before, I'll see how it goes.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiery-salsa


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi and gary have a iron that makes square ones using bread - they make them when they are camping. --- sam


We have the pie irons, too. We like to butter the bread really good, spread pizza sauce on, put in a small amount of pizza toppings, usually pepperoni, and cheese, and cook them in the pie irons. Or butter the bread and use pie filling, and cook.
You use a slice of bread on top and on the bottom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this.
> His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


I am so sorry to hear this, Melony. Sending prayers for all of you, and hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> check this out - i may copy a few for my opening but you have to look at these - they all have pictures - some great recipes. --- sam
> 
> http://www.browneyedbaker.com/fall-dessert-recipes/


Those look really good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tried to get on here yesterday but the connection wasn't good...it was letting me read, but a bit tempremental when it came to posting! It's just after 8am here (we are in the same time zone as the UK....5 hours ahead of EST) and DH is still asleep. After breakfast we are going to have a change and head for the beach instead of the hotel pool, then we'll choose somewhere to have lunch.....it's a hard life, but someone has to do it! TTYL.


Sounds like you are having a great time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope you can get some help for your back, I'm glad you can at least go to your knitting group.
> 
> Rookie, I'm glad you are getting some relief with the steroids, hope you can figure out the cause & avoid it in future.
> 
> ...


That's beautiful --- will you be using red like in the pattern?

Once you're able to get into the fields after the mud subsides, will you still have to dry the grain before selling or storage?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Appetite and sense of humor -- he's making the best of it, for sure.


Thank you rookie and Gwen . He sounded a lot better today than he was yesterday thank goodness
His treatments are every 3 weeks 
 Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have the pie irons, too. We like to butter the bread really good, spread pizza sauce on, put in a small amount of pizza toppings, usually pepperoni, and cheese, and cook them in the pie irons. Or butter the bread and use pie filling, and cook.
> You use a slice of bread on top and on the bottom.


I remember these from our camping/Boy Scout days; I wonder if we still have them and the dutch ovens around. I doubt it since DD was a camp counselor for the Boy Scouts for many years so may have commandeered them. She camps with her new boyfriend and she's more rugged than he is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I will also admit to feeling out of sorts with myself lately . I let my mind wander to that it should have been my sons wedding last week and he should have been on his honeymoon in France this week instead of in hospital but last night I finally give myself a good talking to I think Sam would have been proud . 😄it must have done some good because I finally slept all night and I ve actually picked my knitting needles up after not doing any knitting all week . Now I have to put them back down and get on with today
> Sonja


Hugs to all of you feeling down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karena - where have you been? good to see you - how is the weather in la. looking forward to hearing more from you. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> What a great start. Pies, and more pies Berry pies, Peach pies, Apple pies. Best thing about fall weather changes.
> Karena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear he is feeling better. Could he add Boost or some type of high calorie drinks or puddings to his diet to try to keep his weight stable?


He has to take into account that he is gluten free , the dietian came to see him while he was in hospital and they worked out what was best for him and it included some type of high calorie drinks 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My problem is that I don't like flying so the shorter the flight the better! We have often gone to Majorca or Spain which is only a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight and that suits me better, but Spain is really a March - October destination whereas the Canary Islands & Madeira have year round sun.


Beautiful setting for a beautiful lady!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just received this from admin - for your information -- sam

I created a new section to clean up General Chit-Chat.
The name of the new section is The Attic.

You can read section rules here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-356858-1.html

The section itself is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-24-1.html

Going forward, controversial topics will be moved from GCC into The Attic. This allows each user to decide whether to participate in such discussions of not.

You can subscribe to the new section by clicking My Profile link at the top (or here).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh that is hard, having to find the money for the ferry always, as a senior I can travel on our ferries here for nothing, and have done so just for fun. My retirement is not what I had anticipated either.


Beautiful!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> How good that he is making an effort. If he is trying and fails at times it is easier to cope with than if he is not trying at all. Hope things continue to improve between you both and that it helps Gage feel more stable and settled.


My sentiments exactly. A better home atmosphere helps everyone who lives there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hungry is good sonja - take it as a sign of better things to come. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from him , he's feeling better and hungry this morning which has been a bit of an issue since he was in hospital , losing a bit to much weight
> So told him to go and get breakfast
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope you can get some help for your back, I'm glad you can at least go to your knitting group.
> 
> Rookie, I'm glad you are getting some relief with the steroids, hope you can figure out the cause & avoid it in future.
> 
> ...


I hope the combines get another chance before the autumn really sets in

Bonnie that shawl is gorgeous . I wish you luck with it . Think I would lose my mind with all them stitches 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs to all of you feeling down.


Thank you Tammi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie - great birthday gift. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning from sunny Gran Canaria! This is really our last day as we leave for the airport at 10.30am tomorrow morning, although we won't actually be back in the house until about 7pm. We've decided to have a lazy day around the pool instead of sitting on our balcony until lunchtime as we have been doing, so we got our pick of the sunbeds this morning. I've brought my knitting down with me (much to DH's embarrassment! :roll: ) but haven't started working on it yet. I'm still knitting prem baby sets (jacket, hat & bootees) which suit me fine as I like a project that I can finish quickly & Marianna Mel's 'Little Babbity Jacket' is a great pattern.
> Good to hear from both *Marge* and *Betty*again.
> I hope your allergy clears up soon *Jeanette*, it sounds really painful.
> Sorry to hear your son had to go back to hospital *Sonja*, but glad he didn't have to stay.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> All caught up. Well I have finished at mums unit. All empty and totally cleaned. I have promised to go and have a cuppa with a couple of her neighbours in a few days. After all, mum lived there for 15 years so I know them very well.
> 
> I even got out in the garden again today for about an hour. Pulled loads of weeds and cut a few bushes back a bit. Then it got cold so back inside. It was only 7c at 7.30 tonight. Where is our Spring? I NEED sunshine... LOL
> 
> Mum is still doing pretty good. Quite settled in herself and she has been weighed and..... (drum roll....) has gained 3 kilos in the last 4 weeks!!


Great news re your mom! I wish I could send you just a tiny bit of our heat. It is to be 89°F today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have not heard anything about party plans but that is not to say it will not happen - it is a little early for heidi to start planning it. usually she waits and slides in just under the wire. --- sam



darowil said:


> So a little while yet- is he having a party (I might even remeber the date this year as it is 2 months before my granchild is due so the date might stay in my brain!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> just received this from admin - for your information -- sam
> 
> I created a new section to clean up General Chit-Chat.
> The name of the new section is The Attic.
> ...


 I noticed this place last week and read a few of them . Some of the comments made me laugh 
But I had a real eye opener about a KPer I thought was being picked on unduly 
I will Definitly not be going anywhere near certain posts or new users that post the same way


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> hungry is good sonja - take it as a sign of better things to come. --- sam


Thanks Sam and fingers crossed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's beautiful --- will you be using red like in the pattern?
> 
> Once you're able to get into the fields after the mud subsides, will you still have to dry the grain before selling or storage?


No, not using red, I have some hand painted Aqua/ green/beige alpaca.

Hopefully we will get some nice weather & the grain will be harvested dry. The wheat is all still standing so it dries fairly quickly. The canola is swathed but it needs a good rain on it to " cure" so this rain shouldn't cause to many problems. The only thing really hurt by the rain is peas & I think most of them are already harvested. It may even drown a few of the billion grasshoppers.

I finally got my lace & cable cardigan blocked, it's been waiting most of the summer.
:roll: :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might try the warm tea bag compresses also - they can be very soothing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> If prednisone means sleep like it did last night, I'm all for it!! Slept for 8 straight hours which I haven't seen in who knows how long. Was hard to pry the eyes open this morning; very stiff and tender and teary. Still very painful which if it had been like that from the beginning, I would have been right into the ER..the swelling I could take; this pain and stinging tears is awful. Put the medicines in right away and took both the Benedryl and Prednisone so hope it quiets down soon.
> 
> It's become a science experiement for DGS though to see if if Grandma's eye bags are more elastic than a blown up balloon to see if they'll stay quite craggy or firm up again. As scarey as I looked (and still do to some extent), I'm glad we could laugh it off. Even the Dr. went "Whoaaa" when I took off the sunglasses. I still haven't nailed down the exact cause...hadn't worn make up since Sunday with the kids were here, so having it come on late Tuesday would be odd.. used some night cream Monday night and moisturizer on Tuesday a.m., but it's the same as I've ever used and no problems until after I was sorting through the books and magazines to go back on the shelves; the boxes were stored in the crawl space for a couple of months which made me think of mold--but that's not it. It has to be an overload of dust mites or the inks from the magazines.Once in a while, I'll get sneezes and eye itching after reading the Sunday paper which has more colored ads, so I'm thinking that it's the inks and I'll use plastic gloves and be sure to wear glasses when I finish the task. I don't get reactions when I get a fresh magazine or read it, I just think it's overload. But, medicines seem to be having effect so will stick with it religiously to get all better.
> 
> I'll get on again later - off for cold compresses.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember these from our camping/Boy Scout days; I wonder if we still have them and the dutch ovens around. I doubt it since DD was a camp counselor for the Boy Scouts for many years so may have commandeered them. She camps with her new boyfriend and she's more rugged than he is.


We can still buy both pie irons & cast iron Dutch ovens here. I'm sure Cabelas sell both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> We have the pie irons, too. We like to butter the bread really good, spread pizza sauce on, put in a small amount of pizza toppings, usually pepperoni, and cheese, and cook them in the pie irons. Or butter the bread and use pie filling, and cook.
> You use a slice of bread on top and on the bottom.


Are pie irons like what we call sandwich makers ? 
They are electrical and make toasted hot sandwiches 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got this message too. Isn't it crazy that a knitting website has to set aside a place for controversial topics & when I checked what was there a topic about knitting socks had to be moved to it. I may have to read it just to see how that can be controversial. Good grief!



thewren said:


> just received this from admin - for your information -- sam
> 
> I created a new section to clean up General Chit-Chat.
> The name of the new section is The Attic.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks very pretty - what color are you using? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I may have lost my mind but I cas this on last night, 423 stitches t cast on, I've never done anything from that angle before, I'll see how it goes.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiery-salsa


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are pie irons like what we call sandwich makers ?
> They are electrical and make toasted hot sandwiches
> Sonja


These are for using on a campfire. It opens , you put bread & fillings in it, close it & hold over the fire. It has long handles so you don't have to get too close

http://www.cabelas.ca/product/46541/camp-chef-round-pie-iron

The one I have is square


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bonnie - great color - don't let josephine see it - and why haven't we heard from josephine lately? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> No, not using red, I have some hand painted Aqua/ green/beige alpaca.
> 
> Hopefully we will get some nice weather & the grain will be harvested dry. The wheat is all still standing so it dries fairly quickly. The canola is swathed but it needs a good rain on it to " cure" so this rain shouldn't cause to many problems. The only thing really hurt by the rain is peas & I think most of them are already harvested. It may even drown a few of the billion grasshoppers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this message too. Isn't it crazy that a knitting website has to set aside a place for controversial topics & when I checked what was there a topic about knitting socks had to be moved to it. I may have to read it just to see how that can be controversial. Good grief!


It wasn't that it was controversial as such more handbags at dawn sort of thing . The post set off all right but slowly went downhill


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings from VA Beach: Believe it's time for my weekly note.Nothing new and exciting here, same 'ole, same 'ole. Know I'm not going to stay on here throughout the days, I just have other priorities, ie: study and pray, taking care of myself and my puppy, kitchen work including meals, etc.,etc. the list goes on. Only find time for reading and handwork in the evenings, hopefully before I fall asleep in the chair. I'm up at 6 AM so is a long day.
> 
> The 2 big tables I borrowed from the church go back in a couple weeks. Therefore, I must get this immediate project finished by then, one table is taken down already. Have been thinking of the next project, believe it will be the shelves in my kitchen, holding cookbooks, appliances etc. Then the pantry and laundry room. After that, must really look into the craft room, may have to unload half of it so I can have room to work. Don't anticipate getting rid of anything, just straightening up and cleaning. Amazing how me, one person, can make such a mess throughout my apt.
> 
> ...


Glad you no longer have the headaches, and that the teeth are fitting better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> These are for using on a campfire. It opens , you put bread & fillings in it, close it & hold over the fire. It has long handles so you don't have to get too close
> 
> http://www.cabelas.ca/product/46541/camp-chef-round-pie-iron
> 
> The one I have is square


Thanks Bonnie ,I should have known when someone mention camping , I've seen these . 
I love your cardigan and the colour you used it looks great 
The colours you are using for your shawl sound lovely to 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely photos.
> Kate, looks like a beautiful place for a holiday
> Ohio Joy, I'm glad your tutoring went well with Jessica, seems like Mary has more intentions of preaching to people than getting her GED.
> Martina, you are absolutely right, we all are or should be grateful for the efforts made by Sam, Margaret, Kate & Julie for the KTP each week.
> ...


Bonnie, I am sorry you had a migraine yesterday. I just read on face book to drink 6-8 oz. of grape juice to make them go away. I don't know if it works, but worth a try in the future. 
Bet grandpa is going to have to start taking turns taking the kids on the combine!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, everyone! This is the first time I've checked in since the KAP. It was wonderful. I hope more are able to attend next year. I'm rearranging my bedroom and then on to my craft room. The craft room is mainly decluttering, which I'm not good at! Break time is over, but I will check back later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never thought of pollen and mold - no wonder my breathing has been off these past several days. when i need to remind myself to breathe deep something is wrong. --- sam


That is what the a/c is for, Sam. Turn it on just cool enough for it to run, if you are already cool. The a/c filters all that out. Or most of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do it a lot with housework!


Me too! Re: lick and a promise


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Been at hospital all afternoon as son was took in just before lunchtime
> He looked awful when I got there but thankfully he seemed to recover as the day went on . They finally let him go home earlier this evening as bloods showed no sign of infection . Son and DIL looked absolutely shattered so I would surmise by now they are both fast asleep well I hope they both are as they both could do with the rest
> Sonja


Continuing prayers for your DS, and all of your family.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie, that is beautiful knitting with beautiful yarn. Wow, lucky is the child who will be gifted your knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


thanks, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Me too! Re: lick and a promise


Knitting is far higher priority!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie I love the card. 

I also got this message and I am flabbergasted. I read the sock topic and saw all the ppl harassing the person who posted. Just disgusting I think. I will not be part of the postings there. I am going to stay here with my fellow ktp'ers.&#9786;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So my friend showed her little girl the hats and they passed the test. Olivia loves them. So my friend Missy asked for a hat for herself and 3 pairs of slippers. 👍
> 
> I also got a message from another friend who ordered 10 pairs of slippers.😮 woo hoo
> 
> And......yet another friend has ordered a baby blanket for her neice or nephew to be born in November.


We knew the little one would love the hats! I think you are going to be very busy, by the looks!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love the sweater, color and yarn.
Maya and I had nice hour walk but a little warm so stopped to give her water four times.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Evening My Precious Family Of My Heart,
> I am so very sorry I have not been on here more often, but right now just concentrating on getting through the days doing what I can around here and keeping meals coming for Jim and I. Carley is in and out here. This is here Sr year so Jim does not have her on a curfew nor does he request her cell phone at a certain time. As in the past. She is old enough to take charge of disciplining herself for studies, etc. So much more pleasant around here.
> I did see my neurosurgeon with CDs of my spine and hip. They had some difficulty opening the CDs so they took their own Xrays and are to call me back after reviewing the films. I really dont see much they can do and have resigned myself to making changes I can make and live with the ones I cant. I have so much pressure and pain in my lower back with prolonged standing, activity, etc. You get my point I without me going into boring details. There are others here who are living with far more struggles than me and my heart just breaks when I hear your pain.whether physical or emotional.
> I try to make it to as many sessions I can with the knitting group I have found at the Senior Citizens Center. It is a wonderful group of women. Though many of them are far wealthier than I, they are very welcoming and really have included me in all their activities.I went on a road trip with them recently to JX (just an hr away from me) to a handcraft exhibit and on to the Southern Needle Yarn Store in Jx. Kathy and I went there when she was here.
> ...


It is so good to hear from you! You are always in our prayers. I pray that the dr. can find a way to help with your back pain. Also hope that you can make it to KAP someday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The two of you will have a wonderful time together!!!
> 
> Good to hear from your Betty. Keeping you in prayers and gentle hugs.
> 
> The eyes didn't hurt until today...don't know if the swelling made them numb, but now that they are subsiding, the pain is starting and there's burning in the eyes ...hope tomorrow brings more relief and that the prednisone really kicks the allergies' butt.


The burning might be caused by the antibiotic gel you were given to put in them. Hope the burning is soon gone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had a call from him , he's feeling better and hungry this morning which has been a bit of an issue since he was in hospital , losing a bit to much weight
> So told him to go and get breakfast
> Sonja


Much better news!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Tami. I was hoping she would. I have started the hat for the mom of Olivia. We have known eachother since her son was 6 months old. 20 yrs wow how time flies. My friend is such a wonderful mom. I am gifting these items to her. She doesn't know it yet. She is a single mom with not a lot of money and she always has put her kids first. I hope she won't be offended. She keeps asking me how much she owes me and I just say don't worry about it we will discuss it later.&#9786; I will post a pic later. She said nothing g fancy. Brown or tan, I hope she likes it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, not using red, I have some hand painted Aqua/ green/beige alpaca.
> 
> Hopefully we will get some nice weather & the grain will be harvested dry. The wheat is all still standing so it dries fairly quickly. The canola is swathed but it needs a good rain on it to " cure" so this rain shouldn't cause to many problems. The only thing really hurt by the rain is peas & I think most of them are already harvested. It may even drown a few of the billion grasshoppers.
> 
> ...


That's beautiful and I love the color. I was wondering how the rain would affect your crops. As Iowan farmers, we planted the fields mostly in soy beans and corn with some acres reserved for pasture/hay and for wheat/straw. I do remember some years where sorghum was grown, but that's about it. Both the corn and the beans require some drying both before and after harvest before storing. During the really wet years and lot of silage is made with the corn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi


You are welcome!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We can still buy both pie irons & cast iron Dutch ovens here. I'm sure Cabelas sell both.


They sure do. As do Bass Pro, Walmart, Rural King. I am sure the ones from Cabela's and Bass Pro are better quality though


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are pie irons like what we call sandwich makers ?
> They are electrical and make toasted hot sandwiches
> Sonja


No they aren't. Here is a link to what we are talking about. You butter 2 slices of bread, place butter side to iron with one slice, add whatever filling you like, then unbuttered side to the filling, close iron, and hold over the camp fire to cook. Turn frequently.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=pie+irons&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3527185602&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5z3faihqzb_e


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! This is the first time I've checked in since the KAP. It was wonderful. I hope more are able to attend next year. I'm rearranging my bedroom and then on to my craft room. The craft room is mainly decluttering, which I'm not good at! Break time is over, but I will check back later.


So good to see your smiling face again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Tami. I was hoping she would. I have started the hat for the mom of Olivia. We have known eachother since her son was 6 months old. 20 yrs wow how time flies. My friend is such a wonderful mom. I am gifting these items to her. She doesn't know it yet. She is a single mom with not a lot of money and she always has put her kids first. I hope she won't be offended. She keeps asking me how much she owes me and I just say don't worry about it we will discuss it later.☺ I will post a pic later. She said nothing g fancy. Brown or tan, I hope she likes it.


I have a friend like that! We are sisters by choice. Perhaps you can get her to trade something for the hats, instead of payment.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, checking in on a cool soggy Auckland Monday morning.
I've had a busy weekend so need to catchup a bit. 
Rookie retiree wow that sounds very painful, hope it improves soon.
Gagesmom your work is terrific am sure everyone receiving your gifts are very lucky indeed.
I just had a quick look at the attic, and it's a good idea to have a section for letting off steam, instead of clogging up the positive good topics. I too am loving the KTP much more friendly I think, and getting to know you all a little is great. 
The folks in the house behind us have put it on sale, it's their mothers deceased estate and they've been very busy sprucing it up these past few weeks. It looks super and the price is unreal at $560 thousand NZ dollars.
Auckland house prices are crazy, unaffordable for young folk trying to buy their first home. It's driven by our low interest rates, and overseas investors pushing up prices. Well they had the first open home yesterday and it went nuts, our whole street was filled with cars and people were queuing up to see it. Our intellectually impaired neighbour on other side, Greg was being a real nuisance peering over the fence, staring in windows, and following the owners around. So they approached me for Gregs sisters, number so they could ask if she would remove them while viewing was on. How embarrassing! We are used to him, but others may take offence, can understand that too. Will be interesting to see who buys it, and if they will be friendly. I've been working hard on my Cross stitch and hope to get it finished before Christmas. Thanks for reading cheers everyone Fan


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I love the card.
> 
> I also got this message and I am flabbergasted. I read the sock topic and saw all the ppl harassing the person who posted. Just disgusting I think. I will not be part of the postings there. I am going to stay here with my fellow ktp'ers.☺


45 pages?! (I only looked at the list of topics.) Wowza...yeah, I think I'll be staying on this floor of the forum, too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> But they are entertaining so don't worry too much about it!


Yes they sure are entertaining at the best of times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been using my "down" time viewing videos. I really like the idea of this for something that's to be truly two-sided. I would use a DPN or circular needle so you wouldn't have to do the first needle transfer that he does in the video. Once I can see better, I'm going to try this...looks a little fiddly, but worth it, I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope you can get some help for your back, I'm glad you can at least go to your knitting group.
> 
> Rookie, I'm glad you are getting some relief with the steroids, hope you can figure out the cause & avoid it in future.
> 
> ...


It's beutiful. What colour are you using?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good morning from sunny Gran Canaria! This is really our last day as we leave for the airport at 10.30am tomorrow morning, although we won't actually be back in the house until about 7pm. We've decided to have a lazy day around the pool instead of sitting on our balcony until lunchtime as we have been doing, so we got our pick of the sunbeds this morning. I've brought my knitting down with me (much to DH's embarrassment! :roll: ) but haven't started working on it yet. I'm still knitting prem baby sets (jacket, hat & bootees) which suit me fine as I like a project that I can finish quickly & Marianna Mel's 'Little Babbity Jacket' is a great pattern.
> Good to hear from both *Marge* and *Betty*again.
> I hope your allergy clears up soon *Jeanette*, it sounds really painful.
> Sorry to hear your son had to go back to hospital *Sonja*, but glad he didn't have to stay.
> ...


Oh what a wonderful birthday surprise. Catlin is getting so big what a sweet smile. Luke is looking so grown up Where has the time gone too. I heard the saying "two shakes of a lamb's tail" all the time growing up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, not using red, I have some hand painted Aqua/ green/beige alpaca.
> 
> Hopefully we will get some nice weather & the grain will be harvested dry. The wheat is all still standing so it dries fairly quickly. The canola is swathed but it needs a good rain on it to " cure" so this rain shouldn't cause to many problems. The only thing really hurt by the rain is peas & I think most of them are already harvested. It may even drown a few of the billion grasshoppers.
> 
> ...


That looks like lovely combination of yarns. Wonder why we leave such lovely things unfinished? You would think we would want to get them finished.

Just re breed that when I headed to bed I said I wouldn't be back this morning. Woke early so decided to check emails while I waited to hear the news. Nothing much on it. Only a few pages To read so may as well finish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are pie irons like what we call sandwich makers ?
> They are electrical and make toasted hot sandwiches
> Sonja


I think that they are put into fires for camping etc but do the same thing as the electric ones.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He has to take into account that he is gluten free , the dietian came to see him while he was in hospital and they worked out what was best for him and it included some type of high calorie drinks
> Sonja


He is lucky they have found a gluten free one for him. If he can tolerate it is another story. My friend had to find ones with no dairy and no soy those were hard to find. Mostly she had them specially made for her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been using my "down" time viewing videos. I really like the idea of this for something that's to be truly two-sided. I would use a DPN or circular needle so you wouldn't have to do the first needle transfer that he does in the video. Once I can see better, I'm going to try this...looks a little fiddly, but worth it, I think.


I took the s out so it would link. Now I will go look and see what it is.





Cool! It looks so much better done that way!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have not heard anything about party plans but that is not to say it will not happen - it is a little early for heidi to start planning it. usually she waits and slides in just under the wire. --- sam


Isn't your birthday less than a week before that?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I took the s out so it would link. Now I will go look and see what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's looks interesting. Might try it sometime. I'm doing a scarf for david in rib with stripes and have done it in k1p1. The colour Changes are not showing up. The stitches are snugged up to each other and so the extra loops aren't showing. So won't be trying this for it. 
This method looks fiddly but could be really useful if it works.

And now I'm going to get up so see you all later today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I got to knitting group on Thursday a little late. When I got there Phyllis (Sheepy) introduced me to Cheryl. Cherly_K is a member of KP, and I had invited her to join us on Thursdays, as she is fairly close to us. She finally decided to join us! And Cheryl sent me a nice PM afterwards, thanking me for inviting her to join us. Hope she will join us more often. 

I finally decided I was going down to the local convenience store and getting chicken tenders and jojo potatoes for dinner. They had a special, 12 tenders & 12 jojos for $12.99. $1 off. Plus, if you spent $15, there was a $2 coupon. They also had potato or macaroni salad for $1.79/# and apple crumb pie for $4.99. DH decided he wanted a 1/2 # of potato salad. So for $17.21 I got 12 tenders, 12 jojos, 1/2# of potato salad, and an apple pie! Plenty of chicken and jojos left over for tomorrow. If it is still so hot, I may just throw them in the microwave, but if it cools off a little, I may take the breading off of the tenders and make a chicken casserole with them. Who knows. All I know is, it's too hot to cook outside, and even with the a/c on, it's too hot to cook inside! I sure don't want to heat up the house with the stove/oven on. 

Now that we have eaten, DH has decided to go out and cut the grass. It is 86°F, feels like 89°F and 54% humidity. There is a nice breeze blowing, but I wish he would have waited until later in the week, even if the grass does look shaggy! It must really be bugging him, if he decided to go out and do it. He thought about it earlier, and came right back in. He was out early this morning while still cool, moving mulch and rocks out of the way in the flower beds next door at the rental. We have someone coming next Monday to dig down and water proof the 2 corners, and put in special drains, to get the water away from the house. It seems dry, but the basement is carpeted. As long as the carpet is pulled away from the corner, the front is dry. As soon as the carpet is put back down, the carpet gets wet. The back corner is fine, but we want to keep it that way. I will be glad when we have a renter in, so we get something back out of it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been using my "down" time viewing videos. I really like the idea of this for something that's to be truly two-sided. I would use a DPN or circular needle so you wouldn't have to do the first needle transfer that he does in the video. Once I can see better, I'm going to try this...looks a little fiddly, but worth it, I think.


WOW that is amazing I think I'll have t use this method from now on. I see what you mean DPN or circulars would be much easier.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got to knitting group on Thursday a little late. When I got there Phyllis (Sheepy) introduced me to Cheryl. Cherly_K is a member of KP, and I had invited her to join us on Thursdays, as she is fairly close to us. She finally decided to join us! And Cheryl sent me a nice PM afterwards, thanking me for inviting her to join us. Hope she will join us more often.
> 
> I finally decided I was going down to the local convenience store and getting chicken tenders and jojo potatoes for dinner. They had a special, 12 tenders & 12 jojos for $12.99. $1 off. Plus, if you spent $15, there was a $2 coupon. They also had potato or macaroni salad for $1.79/# and apple crumb pie for $4.99. DH decided he wanted a 1/2 # of potato salad. So for $17.21 I got 12 tenders, 12 jojos, 1/2# of potato salad, and an apple pie! Plenty of chicken and jojos left over for tomorrow. If it is still so hot, I may just throw them in the microwave, but if it cools off a little, I may take the breading off of the tenders and make a chicken casserole with them. Who knows. All I know is, it's too hot to cook outside, and even with the a/c on, it's too hot to cook inside! I sure don't want to heat up the house with the stove/oven on.
> 
> Now that we have eaten, DH has decided to go out and cut the grass. It is 86°F, feels like 89°F and 54% humidity. There is a nice breeze blowing, but I wish he would have waited until later in the week, even if the grass does look shaggy! It must really be bugging him, if he decided to go out and do it. He thought about it earlier, and came right back in. He was out early this morning while still cool, moving mulch and rocks out of the way in the flower beds next door at the rental. We have someone coming next Monday to dig down and water proof the 2 corners, and put in special drains, to get the water away from the house. It seems dry, but the basement is carpeted. As long as the carpet is pulled away from the corner, the front is dry. As soon as the carpet is put back down, the carpet gets wet. The back corner is fine, but we want to keep it that way. I will be glad when we have a renter in, so we get something back out of it!


No need to take the breading off the chicken tenders...just make chicken parmesan out of them and serve over noodles. That's what I do if there any browned chicken patties or tenders left over when DGS is over...that's about all he eats.

Hi Sheepy --- and welcome Cheryl.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No need to take the breading off the chicken tenders...just make chicken parmesan out of them and serve over noodles. That's what I do if there any browned chicken patties or tenders left over when DGS is over...that's about all he eats.
> 
> Hi Sheepy --- and welcome Cheryl.


Good idea. I was thinking chicken and stuffing casserole. I have to shred it for that, but I guess the breading could stay on.....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I know it is really early to be talking about Chirstmas/Holiday cards, but I am testing the waters, so to speak. I know there were a couple of ladies from the UK who didn't participate last year because I set the sign up and send out dates too late for them to be able to mail cards out before they had to pay airmail postage. So if any of you in the UK can tell me what the latest date is that you can mail something to Canada, the USA, and Australia/NZ/NSW, that will help me plan for this year's card exchange. I don't want you left out because I didn't know how early you needed to mail cards out.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tami I am so excited about the greeting cards this year. I know I couldn't participate last year due to illness and moving. But I would love to this year.&#10084;

Here is the hat for Olivia mom Missy. I love it. So cute. I am going to have to make one for myself. I made a baby size one last year. 

I even took a stab at modeling it too. &#128522;


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Re mailing deadlines for NZ nothing coming up on NZ Post as yet, but as a rule I always get my Christmas gifts, posted by first week of December to get them delivered in good time for Christmas enjoyment. It's a lovely idea you have put forward, and would give it a shot for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


I love moments like that, very precious. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, happy birthday to your friends, past and present, and, of course, to your best bud, Avery (even though I'm 2 days late). Where did he learn to speak like a dockworker (grandpa????) Am now going back to the beginning to read the rest of your post.

Have to stop for a while because the Brit program, Arthur & George, just came on. Want to watch it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami I am so excited about the greeting cards this year. I know I couldn't participate last year due to illness and moving. But I would love to this year.❤
> 
> Here is the hat for Olivia mom Missy. I love it. So cute. I am going to have to make one for myself. I made a baby size one last year.
> 
> I even took a stab at modeling it too. 😊


Mel, it is actually the camera lens that makes the nose look bigger than it does to the eye. So don't fret!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE this hat! The bow just makes it! Really good job Mel!


gagesmom said:


> Tami I am so excited about the greeting cards this year. I know I couldn't participate last year due to illness and moving. But I would love to this year.❤
> 
> Here is the hat for Olivia mom Missy. I love it. So cute. I am going to have to make one for myself. I made a baby size one last year.
> 
> I even took a stab at modeling it too. 😊


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delightful


RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> News today on the manhunt is that they have some significantly new evidence found in the murder area and also some clear videos from businesses and residences in the area plus a $50,000 reward from Motorola, plus some more rewards coming from other businesses. It happened in a lake side town which is very busy over the Labor Day holiday so policemen are everywhere on land and water. There's fear that if they are still in the area, that they'll hold up a car leaving the area. Keeping prayers coming.
> 
> Living Room furniture should be here in a couple of weeks and then I'll start the drapes -- am anxious to get it all done. The downstairs furniture will be ordered as soon as my eyes clear up; I'm not looking forward to getting back to the task of emptying the boxes with the old books and magazines. I'll be wearing goggles, I believe.


Perhaps a prophylactic antihistamine when working in the dusty area would forestall worsening of the tearing and inflammation. marlark


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

marlark said:


> Perhaps a prophylactic antihistamine when working in the dusty area would forestall worsening of the tearing and inflammation. marlark


I'm going to wait until this clears up and then be sure to be taking an antihistimine when I return to the task. I'm not anxious to do this anytime soon. The swelling is down, but still red and dark colored...and very wrinkly where the swelling was...I hope it firms up again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami I am so excited about the greeting cards this year. I know I couldn't participate last year due to illness and moving. But I would love to this year.❤
> 
> Here is the hat for Olivia mom Missy. I love it. So cute. I am going to have to make one for myself. I made a baby size one last year.
> 
> I even took a stab at modeling it too. 😊


I will look forward to having you join us this year! I am not quite ready to start sign up yet, but will post when I am.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Re mailing deadlines for NZ nothing coming up on NZ Post as yet, but as a rule I always get my Christmas gifts, posted by first week of December to get them delivered in good time for Christmas enjoyment. It's a lovely idea you have put forward, and would give it a shot for sure.


Thanks Fan. In the past, I have tried to have everyone mail their cards by then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


Beautiful! You can just see all the love!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

See you all tomorrow. Night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, very cute hat

Rookie, great photo of your DS & GD

Tami,
Hope you get your house rented soon, always nice to have some $$$ coming in.
Looking forward to the card exchange again this yr.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you pammie - don't work too hard - leave time for knitting. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! This is the first time I've checked in since the KAP. It was wonderful. I hope more are able to attend next year. I'm rearranging my bedroom and then on to my craft room. The craft room is mainly decluttering, which I'm not good at! Break time is over, but I will check back later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking hat melody - olivia should like it a lot. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Tami I am so excited about the greeting cards this year. I know I couldn't participate last year due to illness and moving. But I would love to this year.❤
> 
> Here is the hat for Olivia mom Missy. I love it. So cute. I am going to have to make one for myself. I made a baby size one last year.
> 
> I even took a stab at modeling it too. 😊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this a grandbaby jeanette? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was a little late getting to arthur and george - so it will record at three this morning and i will watch it tomorrow night. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam, happy birthday to your friends, past and present, and, of course, to your best bud, Avery (even though I'm 2 days late). Where did he learn to speak like a dockworker (grandpa????) Am now going back to the beginning to read the rest of your post.
> 
> Have to stop for a while because the Brit program, Arthur & George, just came on. Want to watch it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Re mailing deadlines for NZ nothing coming up on NZ Post as yet, but as a rule I always get my Christmas gifts, posted by first week of December to get them delivered in good time for Christmas enjoyment. It's a lovely idea you have put forward, and would give it a shot for sure.


I always make sure I post my overseas Christmas cards first week December , second week at the latest 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


Beautiful and I can see how it made your day 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE this hat! The bow just makes it! Really good job Mel!


Love the hat to Mel . It's lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to wait until this clears up and then be sure to be taking an antihistimine when I return to the task. I'm not anxious to do this anytime soon. The swelling is down, but still red and dark colored...and very wrinkly where the swelling was...I hope it firms up again.


Should try the teabags or cucumber both are supposed to help Sooth round the eyes don't know if it actually works as I have never tried it . I usually put a little crushed ice in a bag and put on my eyes when they are really bothering me . Stops me itching and rubbing them . My husband laughs because I say what I would really like to do is take them out and put them in a glass of iced water 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, very cute hat
> 
> Rookie, great photo of your DS & GD
> 
> ...


I to hope you get your house rented out soon and that you get a lovely friendly tenant 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Tami I am so excited about the greeting cards this year. I know I couldn't participate last year due to illness and moving. But I would love to this year.❤
> 
> Here is the hat for Olivia mom Missy. I love it. So cute. I am going to have to make one for myself. I made a baby size one last year.
> 
> I even took a stab at modeling it too. 😊


Love that hat. Love the model!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, not using red, I have some hand painted Aqua/ green/beige alpaca.
> 
> Hopefully we will get some nice weather & the grain will be harvested dry. The wheat is all still standing so it dries fairly quickly. The canola is swathed but it needs a good rain on it to " cure" so this rain shouldn't cause to many problems. The only thing really hurt by the rain is peas & I think most of them are already harvested. It may even drown a few of the billion grasshoppers.
> 
> ...


Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got this message too. Isn't it crazy that a knitting website has to set aside a place for controversial topics & when I checked what was there a topic about knitting socks had to be moved to it. I may have to read it just to see how that can be controversial. Good grief!


Mmm, Good Grief is right, thats for sure!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
The colour is a lighter blue than the picture 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


Aaw, so sweet!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE this hat! The bow just makes it! Really good job Mel!


Ditto.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is already 22c/72f at 04:02. It is supposed to go up to 31c/88f by noon, with 85% humidity. It will be the forth unbearable day in a row. Unless things change it will be in the 80's until Thursday. 

Sending healing hugs and happy thoughts to all. Smile at a stranger it might be the only nice thing someone does for them today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Posting times are NZ & Australia 10th December & Canada and USA 15th December.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sitting on the balcony on our last morning.  We are all packed and just waiting for the taxi to take us to the airport in half an hour. Speak to you all later when I get home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this a grandbaby jeanette? --- sam


This is the youngest granddaughter and our son.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
> The colour is a lighter blue than the picture
> Sonja


That turned out so pretty...great braid work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning Caren and Kate. Caren, love the photos of grandkids' birthday party...Happy birthday to the cousins. 

Kate - safe travels back home.

I've been putting cold compresses on my eyes...still burning and a little puffy. Dr. says should be all better by tonight--I want to get out of the house, but would scare too many people just yet. Maybe I'll be able to crochet or knit for a little today; getting buggy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
> The colour is a lighter blue than the picture
> Sonja


Love the headband / cowl, it has turned out brilliantly. 👍👍😍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sitting on the balcony on our last morning.  We are all packed and just waiting for the taxi to take us to the airport in half an hour. Speak to you all later when I get home.


Have a safe journey home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning Caren and Kate. Caren, love the photos of grandkids' birthday party...Happy birthday to the cousins.
> 
> Kate - safe travels back home.
> 
> I've been putting cold compresses on my eyes...still burning and a little puffy. Dr. says should be all better by tonight--I want to get out of the house, but would scare too many people just yet. Maybe I'll be able to crochet or knit for a little today; getting buggy!


Good morning Jeanette, I do hope your eyes are better by tonight. Allergy eyes can be very painful. 
Thank you it is most of my crew, missing three if mine and three grand daughters, aSIL and DIL. They all had much fun dispite the heat and humidity. Not much food was eaten but, all the drinks where gone plus extras that I brought just incase.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
> The colour is a lighter blue than the picture
> Sonja


Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos, Caren. Not nice weather at all :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
> The colour is a lighter blue than the picture
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is already 22c/72f at 04:02. It is supposed to go up to 31c/88f by noon, with 85% humidity. It will be the forth unbearable day in a row. Unless things change it will be in the 80's until Thursday.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and happy thoughts to all. Smile at a stranger it might be the only nice thing someone does for them today.


Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, great pic of your DS and DGD.
Caren, thank you for sharing birthday pics.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
> The colour is a lighter blue than the picture
> Sonja


Looks like a great cowl.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. 

The sun is just about fully up but the sky is quite overcast at the moment.The temp at the bank as we passed yesterday at noon was 94 degrees. We are to expect temps warmer than that today. The days have been lovely but the humidity is overwhelming.Tim will be dehydrated by the end of classes tomorrow, I sure, especially with a PT session later in the day. I'd best bring cold drinks for him at pick-up time.

We'll have supper outdoors today, in the shade of course and behind the grape arbor to block as much of the setting sun as possible. We'll do the usual hot dogs, baked beans, fresh cucumber pickles, s'mores; and Paula will bring potato salad. Who knows who or what else will show up? Oh, and Tim is requesting an ''real'' pie, likely blueberry or peach since I have those in the freezer and they won't melt in the heat today.

I hope to do something with the small batch of okra Don brought in from the garden last night. I could dehydrate it and hope for more before the end of the season.

There will be coffee for Ben who can't go without it for long, as well as unsweetened iced tea and perhaps some iced pop/soda. 

I'm still trying to get a couple of rows knitted each day on Aurora's afghan for Christmas. All other knitting is on hold at the moment.

Enjoy your day/evening and I'll try to get back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great photos, Caren. Not nice weather at all :thumbdown:


Thank you 😊 no it was not nice but, the kids liked it and the little bit of shade we had helped.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing.


Thank you and you are most welcome. This will be the last of the big get togethers before I leave in November.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, great pic of your DS and DGD.
> Caren, thank you for sharing birthday pics.


You are most welcome. The park where it was held had at least 8 other birthday parties around us. We were lucky and got the best spot, with continuous shade.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I know it is really early to be talking about Chirstmas/Holiday cards, but I am testing the waters, so to speak. I know there were a couple of ladies from the UK who didn't participate last year because I set the sign up and send out dates too late for them to be able to mail cards out before they had to pay airmail postage. So if any of you in the UK can tell me what the latest date is that you can mail something to Canada, the USA, and Australia/NZ/NSW, that will help me plan for this year's card exchange. I don't want you left out because I didn't know how early you needed to mail cards out.


I have just checked and latest dates for ordinary post to USA and Canada is 13th October. 
Airmail latest date USA and Canada is 15th December. Hope this helps


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja love the double braided headband/cowl.&#128077;
Caren what a great get together for the "birthday twins". &#127874;&#127873;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;
Safe travels home from your Vaca Kate.

Started a pair of slippers last night.

It has been so hot and humid here that I have not gone outside since last week on Wednesday. I am hopeful that it is not so bad for the first day oof school tomorrow.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Beautiful knitted items everyone ! And Wow again very hard to keep up &#128563;
I have my hand in so many projects right now, will have to put a stop on anymore creative juices until these get finished .
Praying for healing for those going through health problems !
For the sweet little lady with back pain I pray that you can find some relief.
Eyes are another pain when they have issues, I have thick drops that I have to put in mine and frustrating the blurry vision that sticks around for awhile after .
Julie wondering how your knitting is coming along are you finished yet?
Should go and finish a couple of these projects . And unravel the yarn web I have in one . Take care my friends


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> The sun is just about fully up but the sky is quite overcast at the moment.The temp at the bank as we passed yesterday at noon was 94 degrees. We are to expect temps warmer than that today. The days have been lovely but the humidity is overwhelming.Tim will be dehydrated by the end of classes tomorrow, I sure, especially with a PT session later in the day. I'd best bring cold drinks for him at pick-up time.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful holiday...hot dogs on the grill sound very good. We have some corn on the cob, watermelon, and bratwurst from our local meat shop. It will be just the two of us and maybe DD and DGS. Everyone has been going separate ways this weekend as I just felt better staying at home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great party pics and love the knitting, too--I AM going to take some photos today, somehow!

Hope Gage has a good first day of school--maybe the change in activities will change his mood and brighten it a bit.

I've used the tea bags and cucumbers both on allergy/puffy eyes. The tea bags are nice warm and cucumbers good cold! Maybe put the slices of cucumber in the freezer for a few minutes and then apply them. It sounds very soothing to me (might try it myself if this itchy allergy business continues!).

Yesterday evening, DD and I went over to one of the thrift stores as they were having 30% off everything (and their prices are usually great anyway). I found three bags of buttons for $3.50 total--and turns out they had dozens of vintage buttons (likely from the 70s or early 80s, going by their original prices on the cards) along with some more modern ones. I'm not supposed to be buying craft supplies, but that one was way too good to pass up! I think I see them on some knitting projects soon... :mrgreen:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is REALLY pretty. I am going to try to make a few of the sinsgle braided ones for Christmas presents for the DGDs.



Swedenme said:


> I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
> The colour is a lighter blue than the picture
> Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We Have just had the Tour of Britain cycle race come through the village. Quite interesting but of course over very quickly. We watched from the bedroom window as we didn't fancy standing outside for the hour and a half it said was the expected time of arrival. All is back to normal now. Going to write to my friend Val who had the hip surgery, as she has just had a weeks holiday. 
The painter should be starting at my place today, so moving in is getting closer.
All who need them are in my prayers, and all take care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The birthday party looks like it was a big success. Great pictures. Your "unbearable" temps actually sound great to me but then again the high humidity does make it uncomfortable. All what you're used to.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is already 22c/72f at 04:02. It is supposed to go up to 31c/88f by noon, with 85% humidity. It will be the forth unbearable day in a row. Unless things change it will be in the 80's until Thursday.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and happy thoughts to all. Smile at a stranger it might be the only nice thing someone does for them today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Martina can't wit til you can move in. Exciting&#128077;

Gage says I am mean because I have been singing &#127925;&#127926;&#127932;&#127908;It's the most wonderful time of the year. &#127925;&#127926;&#127932;&#127908;
As much as he says he doesn't want to go back to school I think he will be happy to see his friends. No more sleeping in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Beautiful knitted items everyone ! And Wow again very hard to keep up 😳
> I have my hand in so many projects right now, will have to put a stop on anymore creative juices until these get finished .
> Praying for healing for those going through health problems !
> For the sweet little lady with back pain I pray that you can find some relief.
> ...


I am still filling in for Kate- which slows the knitting rather- also having to remove some boxes from the sitting room is taking a bit of time. I have only 10cm of sleeve knitted (second one) so far. Thanks for asking!
And hoping your eyes are better soon, sounds nasty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> We Have just had the Tour of Britain cycle race come through the village. Quite interesting but of course over very quickly. We watched from the bedroom window as we didn't fancy standing outside for the hour and a half it said was the expected time of arrival. All is back to normal now. Going to write to my friend Val who had the hip surgery, as she has just had a weeks holiday.
> The painter should be starting at my place today, so moving in is getting closer.
> All who need them are in my prayers, and all take care.


Prayers continuing for a good move in!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, the headband/cowl looks great, I really have to pull out that pattern next & try the hat

Caren, cute GKs & looks like you had a great family gathering, so much fun. You will certainly miss those times after you move

Martina, great that the painting is on it's way, moving day should be getting close.

Ohio Joy, have a lovely Labor day get together & try not to work to hard.

Well, must get off here, I want to make one of those Quilted Wrap/traveling high chair things I posted the link to a while ago, I have a baby shower for my niece next Sunday & decided I should do that as well as the sweater set.
DH is over putting trim around DS living room & will call when he needs help to hold pieces around the door. There is just the toilet to go in & the hookups to the plumbing in the bathroom left as well as a thorough cleaning. He comes home tomorrow, writes another exam Wed in Saskatoon & is hoping to start moving in on Thursday. What a looong Reno! Still sme outside stuff to do but the main floor is done. There is soffiting to put in the ceiling of the enclosed deck( just insulation hanging there since FIL did it 30 years ago) & next summer paint the siding. I. hav 3 window frames to paint outside but need to do them when someone is around to help move ladders otherwise they would have been out of the way by now.
Have a good day all.
Hope none of you melt in the heat, you could send a little our way, supposed to have a whopping high of 9C/48F & possibly more rain today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope none of you melt in the heat, you could send a little our way, supposed to have a whopping high of 9C/48F & possibly more rain today.


 :shock: That's cold for me! I'd send you some of our heat if I could, though I can feel the air shifting into fall here as well in the mornings/evenings.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is already 22c/72f at 04:02. It is supposed to go up to 31c/88f by noon, with 85% humidity. It will be the forth unbearable day in a row. Unless things change it will be in the 80's until Thursday.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and happy thoughts to all. Smile at a stranger it might be the only nice thing someone does for them today.


Lovely pictures Caren 
Looks like everyone is having a good time including the birthday twins


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sitting on the balcony on our last morning.  We are all packed and just waiting for the taxi to take us to the airport in half an hour. Speak to you all later when I get home.


You will more than likely home now . Hope it was a straight forward journey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the headband / cowl, it has turned out brilliantly. 👍👍😍


Thank you Caren , Norma and Rookie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all you green spinach smoothie people - this is your day. --- sam --- there are 37 of them.

http://greatist.com/eat/spinach-smoothie-recipes?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily_newsletter_2015-09-07_mails_daily_new_header


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sonja - good work - think i like it as a head band best but that is just me. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
> The colour is a lighter blue than the picture
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like everyone was having a good time - great sunset --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is already 22c/72f at 04:02. It is supposed to go up to 31c/88f by noon, with 85% humidity. It will be the forth unbearable day in a row. Unless things change it will be in the 80's until Thursday.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and happy thoughts to all. Smile at a stranger it might be the only nice thing someone does for them today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully they will be as good as new tonight - more healing energy zooming your way. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning Caren and Kate. Caren, love the photos of grandkids' birthday party...Happy birthday to the cousins.
> 
> Kate - safe travels back home.
> 
> I've been putting cold compresses on my eyes...still burning and a little puffy. Dr. says should be all better by tonight--I want to get out of the house, but would scare too many people just yet. Maybe I'll be able to crochet or knit for a little today; getting buggy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have all had yarn webs at one time or another - happy frogging. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Beautiful knitted items everyone ! And Wow again very hard to keep up 😳
> I have my hand in so many projects right now, will have to put a stop on anymore creative juices until these get finished .
> Praying for healing for those going through health problems !
> For the sweet little lady with back pain I pray that you can find some relief.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did work - back to the drawing board. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Basic-Chunky-Slippers-from-Patons

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/last-minute-slippers

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Mint-Button-Booties-from-Bernat

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/ChristmasKnits/easy-holiday-knit-slippers

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knit-Socks-and-Slippers/Simple-Knitted-Slipper-Project

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/grandmas-simple-knit-slippers

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Pretty-in-Pink-Slippers

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knit-Socks-and-Slippers/Cable-Yoga-Socks-Knitting-Pattern

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Slippers-for-Beginners

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Socks-and-Slippers/Fireside-Slippers-from-Red-Heart-Yarn

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Basic-Chunky-Slippers-from-Patons

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/one-ball-mary-jane-slippers

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Dark-Chocolate-Raspberry-Slippers

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Cloud-Puff-Booties-from-Bernat (darowil)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/CozyWhisperCottonChenilleSlippers

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Fuzzy-Faux-Fur-Knit-Slippers-From-Patons (fuzzy - furry - way cool)

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/grandmas-quick-time


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just 3 of us at home today; others are still at work but home soon. Don has mowed and other outdoor stuff, Tim is into his music and cooking programs on TV and I've done a bit of cleaning--that old lick and a promise thing mentioned this week.

Blueberry and cherry deep-dish pies are baked and cooling; Cucumbers and onions in yogurt are chilling in the fridge along with beets and homemade hotdog relish that several have not had chance to eat yet. The fire is started in the pit and Don has gone to get rid of the recycling before his work week starts again.

Paula and Chris (her DH) are bringing potato salad when she gets off work. Susan and Ben left early to go to her office and to a job site to help the mother of one of her professional peers. One of her participants was able to help Ben today. He thinks Ben is just the most knowledgeable and cool guy he's met--so he wanted to help Ben by ''paying it forward.''

I don't know when she's going to find time to help Tim with his Government material for the test tomorrow, but they will get it down and he will do well, I'm sure.

Need to run the vacuum upstairs yet so I'd better get off here and get to it.

Hopefully later,

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just released a new pattern and posted it over in the pattern shop section. I'm still proofreading some others.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just found this on the Connections thread from PearlOne..

I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly



So glad to read this -- Welcome back, Purly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just found this on the Connections thread from PearlOne..
> 
> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly
> 
> So glad to read this -- Welcome back, Purly.


Great news!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Home safely...it was a long day! Speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all football fans - recipes for any and all football games, parties, etc. --- sam

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/football-party-recipes/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one very cool hat sorlenna - beautiful. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've just released a new pattern and posted it over in the pattern shop section. I'm still proofreading some others.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is great news - wish we were all close enough to go help her pack up her house. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just found this on the Connections thread from PearlOne..
> 
> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly
> 
> So glad to read this -- Welcome back, Purly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Home safely...it was a long day! Speak to you all tomorrow.


Have a good night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is one very cool hat sorlenna - beautiful. --- sam


Thanks! I really enjoyed that one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, lovely hat.

Rookie, thanks for the message about PearlOne, glad she's doing better.

Sam, great selection of slipper patterns.

My sister stopped by, I've sent her home with a box of tomatoes & corn, one less thing for me to worry about.

I got my Travel chair done, quite a quick & easy project, I think there will be more of those made for gifts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is REALLY pretty. I am going to try to make a few of the sinsgle braided ones for Christmas presents for the DGDs.


Thank you Mel and Gwen

I've been asked if I can make a few for the charity I knit for , so they can put them on there Christmas fete stall


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is lovely sonja - good work - think i like it as a head band best but that is just me. --- sam


Thank you Sam and Bonnie 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just released a new pattern and posted it over in the pattern shop section. I'm still proofreading some others.


That's a lovely looking hat Sorlenna . Like the pattern on it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> this is great news - wish we were all close enough to go help her pack up her house. --- sam


That is good news 
I hope you make a speedy recovery Purly 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Purl so happy that you are doing well and home. If you are not able to check in that is fine. As long as you take care of yourself and rest so you can get better we will all be understanding. &#10084;&#128077;

Sorlenna saw the hat. Looks so good. Another great knit.&#9786;

Sam all those slippers. I have bookmarked it so I can take a look later and broaden my slipper knitting.

Had tacos for supper tonight it was just to hot to cook anything.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stories a, beautiful hat.
Pearl, YEAH, rest, enjoy being home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute! Is the yarn sparkly or does it have beads; can't quite tell in the photo. (silly vision acting up)


Sorlenna said:


> I've just released a new pattern and posted it over in the pattern shop section. I'm still proofreading some others.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely a big welcome back/home Cheri!!!! So glad you are now on the mend.



RookieRetiree said:


> Just found this on the Connections thread from PearlOne..
> 
> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly
> 
> So glad to read this -- Welcome back, Purly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cute! Is the yarn sparkly or does it have beads; can't quite tell in the photo. (silly vision acting up)


The yarn is sparkly--it's Stroll Glimmer from Knit Picks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*HELP please...* I've sent Sonja a pm question but since she is not online I'm hoping someone here can assist me.

I just started the Faux-Braided Headband that Sonja did and have a question .

I just did row 1 & 2 (not a problem) The directions say to repeat row 1 & 2 twice.

Row 1: Sl1, (k1,p1) x5, k25, (knit 1, purl 1) x5, k1

Row 2: Sl1, seed stitch over 10 stis., purl 25, seed stitch over 10 sts., k1

My question is....in row 2 you do 10 seat stitches (K1,P1)....since when making a seed stitch when you turn your knitting to do the next row you then stitch P1,K1 do I do the same thing? Since there will be another "row 1" between the repeated row 2s I also can see that you could just do k1,p1 again.

I'm probably making a mountain out of a mole hill but do want it to look as nice as Sonja's.

*Thanks for any help anyone can give me.* This is this evenings project.

Thanks,
Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well again, it is very pretty. WHERE did you say it is posted? quote=Sorlenna]The yarn is sparkly--it's Stroll Glimmer from Knit Picks.[/quote]

EDIT: Found it and made a purchase! Think this may be a Christmas present too. By the way....your pricing is sooooooo reasonable. Thank you from your fan!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam, I read the spinach recipes you posted, so decided to make smoothie using spinach, blueberries, banana, coconut milk and oats, and to my surprise it tasted pretty good, spinach was well disguised. Thank you I will be experimenting with different flavours now. Cheers Fan


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is great news - wish we were all close enough to go help her pack up her house. --- sam


You are so right on that one, Sam.

So good hearing from you, Purly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went to a matinee today and say A Walk In the Woods. This is the movie that was filmed mostly in Georgia including at the airport across the road from our home. Stars included Nick Nolte, Robert Redford, Emma Thompson. It was quite good. Saw quite a few areas that we recognized from when DH hiked LAST summer the first hundred miles from Springer Mountain to Standing Indian NC. Since we went to the 4 p.m. show our tickets were 1/2 of the regular price.


~~~That book is SOOOOO good! Bill Bryson is one of my very favorite authors! I have loved every book. Right now we are listening to "One Summer 1927". AWESOME book! Everyone should read it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll have to check into that book (the one you are listening to.)


cmaliza said:


> ~~~That book is SOOOOO good! Bill Bryson is one of my very favorite authors! I have loved every book. Right now we are listening to "One Summer 1927". AWESOME book! Everyone should read it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> .
> 
> Thanks Sam and Julie for organizing the new start for us. Julie, my theory on most complaints about a mistake in a situation such as the recap of the week's posts is this: Feel free to take it over, if you think I'm incapable or that you would have done a better job. (You do just fine and I for one am grateful that I haven't been asked to do it.)
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Partly I am thinking you are remembering a certain afghan...or 3. Right?

Re Julie, Margaret, Kate & Sam.....I speak for me, and I think many others....we are SO grateful! I have used their efforts to help me keep some semblance of connection. That connection is important to me. Sometimes life's events just take over, and don't allow for KTP time....these beginnings allow for those connections to stay viable. If some errors occur...politely make the correction and go forth! Mistakes happen....so be it. Or, just let the error slide...if it is not "earth-shattering". No biggies. Okay...said my peace.

Piles & piles of appreciative flower petals raining down upon all of you! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Partly I am thinking you are remembering a certain afghan...or 3. Right?
> 
> Re Julie, Margaret, Kate & Sam.....I speak for me, and I think many others....we are SO grateful! I have used their efforts to help me keep some semblance of connection. That connection is important to me. Sometimes life's events just take over, and don't allow for KTP time....these beginnings allow for those connections to stay viable. If some errors occur...politely make the correction and go forth! Mistakes happen....so be it. Or, just let the error slide...if it is not "earth-shattering". No biggies. Okay...said my peace.
> 
> Piles & piles of appreciative flower petals raining down upon all of you! :thumbup:


Thanks, Carol!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *HELP please...* I've sent Sonja a pm question but since she is not online I'm hoping someone here can assist me.
> 
> I just started the Faux-Braided Headband that Sonja did and have a question .
> 
> ...


Gwen, for seed stitch, you'll be creating the first row with Row 1 (k1,p1) for 10 stitches before and after 25 middle stitches which will be in stockinet. On row 2, you'll need to purl what appears as a knit stitch and knit what appears as a purl stitch, so you'll be doing (p1,k1) for those 10 stitches on either side of the 25 stockinette pattern. You'll return to the (k1, p1) as you repeat each row 1.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well again, it is very pretty. WHERE did you say it is posted? quote=Sorlenna]The yarn is sparkly--it's Stroll Glimmer from Knit Picks.


EDIT: Found it and made a purchase! Think this may be a Christmas present too. By the way....your pricing is sooooooo reasonable. Thank you from your fan![/quote]

Aww, shucks! Thank you for being a fan!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am only on page 25, and have to read to 31, but wanted to let you know that I had a PM from KansasG-ma. She was asking about KAP. Told her we all missed her! Her youngest? DD got a job and she helped her find a house and move, so a good thing that she hadn't planned to come to KAP, as that was when it all happened! I told her how to find all the photos, and that we hope she can make it next year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I always make sure I post my overseas Christmas cards first week December , second week at the latest
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
> The colour is a lighter blue than the picture
> Sonja


Nice job! Was it easy?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, very cute hat
> 
> Rookie, great photo of your DS & GD
> 
> ...


Me too! We've only had the house since Oct 2013!!!! I told DH that if I had known it would take this long to get it ready to rent, I would have been slowly moving us over there! And it mostly only needed painted, and one carpet replaced, the rest could have waited to be done after it was rented. He has taken his sweet time about it, and then hired DDIL to paint this spring. Not done yet. And I have the garage full of sale stuff that needs packed up and taken to charity, as very little sold at the garage sales we had.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is already 22c/72f at 04:02. It is supposed to go up to 31c/88f by noon, with 85% humidity. It will be the forth unbearable day in a row. Unless things change it will be in the 80's until Thursday.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and happy thoughts to all. Smile at a stranger it might be the only nice thing someone does for them today.


Looks like everyone had a good time. Happy Birthday to the birthday "twins"! Pretty sunset.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Posting times are NZ & Australia 10th December & Canada and USA 15th December.


Thanks. Are those times without paying for Airmail?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, everyone.
> 
> The sun is just about fully up but the sky is quite overcast at the moment.The temp at the bank as we passed yesterday at noon was 94 degrees. We are to expect temps warmer than that today. The days have been lovely but the humidity is overwhelming.Tim will be dehydrated by the end of classes tomorrow, I sure, especially with a PT session later in the day. I'd best bring cold drinks for him at pick-up time.
> 
> ...


Joy, will Tim drink water with just a few drops of lemon or lime juice added to it? If so, do that for him, as it will help rehydrate him. Something about it helps us absorb the water back into our system better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. Are those times without paying for Airmail?


I believe that would be for airmail. If it is the same for us in reverse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I have just checked and latest dates for ordinary post to USA and Canada is 13th October.
> Airmail latest date USA and Canada is 15th December. Hope this helps


Thanks Martina. That is exactly what I needed! I guess I will have to get sign up started really soon. I need to think about how I want to do this to make it easy for everyone. And check with my post office to see what our last dates are! Note made in my phone so I don't loose it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Martina can't wit til you can move in. Exciting👍
> 
> Gage says I am mean because I have been singing 🎵🎶🎼🎤It's the most wonderful time of the year. 🎵🎶🎼🎤
> As much as he says he doesn't want to go back to school I think he will be happy to see his friends. No more sleeping in.


Wishing Gage a wonderful year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers continuing for a good move in!


 :thumbup: From me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, the headband/cowl looks great, I really have to pull out that pattern next & try the hat
> 
> Caren, cute GKs & looks like you had a great family gathering, so much fun. You will certainly miss those times after you move
> 
> ...


Sending good wishes for DS's exam, and the move in. Would love to send you a little bit of our heat. I want to keep a little bit for us, tho! I am NOT ready for cold weather!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/Basic-Chunky-Slippers-from-Patons
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knitted-Slippers/last-minute-slippers
> 
> ...


My goodness, what a list! I will look at them tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just released a new pattern and posted it over in the pattern shop section. I'm still proofreading some others.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just found this on the Connections thread from PearlOne..
> 
> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly
> 
> So glad to read this -- Welcome back, Purly.


Thank you God, for answering our prayers for Purly. And thank you Rookie for updating us!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Love the new hat pattern ,will have to look for it &#128522; 
I had a busy day doing ? Still trying to figure that one out &#128563;
I did get my yarn web fixed and a outfit for a baby girl finished . Now to figure out what to ask for a price .


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

It looks blue but it is a lavender colour with white


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> It looks blue but it is a lavender colour with white


Very pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yay! I'm caught up. Must be everyone had a busy day. 

DH and I went out for breakfast, got gas for $1.93/gallon!!!!!!! Filled up my Expedition and 3 gas cans, then took his pick up and filled it, and headed south to Columbus. We thought we would go see his sister and DBIL, but they surprised us by not being home! So I left a pattern and her pie scoop that had been left in my jelly roll pan of left over apple slab when we went down Mother's Day weekend. It is a 2 1/2 hour drive one way, and I didn't want to mail it, so waited until we went down. Left them in the front door. From there we started exploring north west of there. That is a part of Ohio that we have not seen much of, so it was a nice trip. About 5 we were close to a couple who is in our RV club. Peg has had surgery for bladder cancer, and was in OSU hospital for over 30 days. She finally got to go home. Well, as we were so close (she has been home for almost 2 weeks, we decided to call and see if she was up to company long enough for a hug, hello and goodbye. We didn't want to tire her. Her DH answered her phone. They were in the ER and she would be going back to OSU. She has had a relapse, possible infection. Please keep Peg and Don in your prayers. This has been a long road for them. The RV is their full time home. They have property here where they live in the summer in it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Love the new hat pattern ,will have to look for it 😊
> I had a busy day doing ? Still trying to figure that one out 😳
> I did get my yarn web fixed and a outfit for a baby girl finished . Now to figure out what to ask for a price .


Very pretty! Sorry, can't help with a price.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Great job, Julie. It's a big job to do the summary. And, Sam, thanks again for your hard work providing us with scrumptious recipes.

My bro and I went to the Heritage festival yesterday. I really enjoyed it and I could kick myself. I took my camera and meant to take a picture of the church that was on my mom and dad's property. Completely forgot   They did a wonderful job of restoration. I couldn't believe it was the same building. They had all kinds of things going on, like making shingles, printing old time newspapers, making apple cider, apple fritters ( had to have some, of course, yummy!). Carriage rides, old cars, saw mill and on and on. I plan to go again next year. Even met a cousin I'd never met before. :shock: All in all, it was a great afternoon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Had bro and SIL for dinner and it's been a long day so I think I'll toddle off to bed. Night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't get this to copy but thought it would interest you - especially the article on rls (restless leg syndrome) --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/varicose-vein-remedies?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=44c926de53-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-44c926de53-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope she drops in the forum real soon - maybe a few pm's would bring er to us. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am only on page 25, and have to read to 31, but wanted to let you know that I had a PM from KansasG-ma. She was asking about KAP. Told her we all missed her! Her youngest? DD got a job and she helped her find a house and move, so a good thing that she hadn't planned to come to KAP, as that was when it all happened! I told her how to find all the photos, and that we hope she can make it next year!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a very pretty set bubba love - but i have not idea how to charge for it - lovely job - some little girl is going to look very cute --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Love the new hat pattern ,will have to look for it 😊
> I had a busy day doing ? Still trying to figure that one out 😳
> I did get my yarn web fixed and a outfit for a baby girl finished . Now to figure out what to ask for a price .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ton of healing energy zooming to surround peg and don in warm healing goodness. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Yay! I'm caught up. Must be everyone had a busy day.
> 
> DH and I went out for breakfast, got gas for $1.93/gallon!!!!!!! Filled up my Expedition and 3 gas cans, then took his pick up and filled it, and headed south to Columbus. We thought we would go see his sister and DBIL, but they surprised us by not being home! So I left a pattern and her pie scoop that had been left in my jelly roll pan of left over apple slab when we went down Mother's Day weekend. It is a 2 1/2 hour drive one way, and I didn't want to mail it, so waited until we went down. Left them in the front door. From there we started exploring north west of there. That is a part of Ohio that we have not seen much of, so it was a nice trip. About 5 we were close to a couple who is in our RV club. Peg has had surgery for bladder cancer, and was in OSU hospital for over 30 days. She finally got to go home. Well, as we were so close (she has been home for almost 2 weeks, we decided to call and see if she was up to company long enough for a hug, hello and goodbye. We didn't want to tire her. Her DH answered her phone. They were in the ER and she would be going back to OSU. She has had a relapse, possible infection. Please keep Peg and Don in your prayers. This has been a long road for them. The RV is their full time home. They have property here where they live in the summer in it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a good day full of fun. --- sam



budasha said:


> Great job, Julie. It's a big job to do the summary. And, Sam, thanks again for your hard work providing us with scrumptious recipes.
> 
> My bro and I went to the Heritage festival yesterday. I really enjoyed it and I could kick myself. I took my camera and meant to take a picture of the church that was on my mom and dad's property. Completely forgot   They did a wonderful job of restoration. I couldn't believe it was the same building. They had all kinds of things going on, like making shingles, printing old time newspapers, making apple cider, apple fritters ( had to have some, of course, yummy!). Carriage rides, old cars, saw mill and on and on. I plan to go again next year. Even met a cousin I'd never met before. :shock: All in all, it was a great afternoon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! I'm caught up. Must be everyone had a busy day.
> 
> DH and I went out for breakfast, got gas for $1.93/gallon!!!!!!! Filled up my Expedition and 3 gas cans, then took his pick up and filled it, and headed south to Columbus. We thought we would go see his sister and DBIL, but they surprised us by not being home! So I left a pattern and her pie scoop that had been left in my jelly roll pan of left over apple slab when we went down Mother's Day weekend. It is a 2 1/2 hour drive one way, and I didn't want to mail it, so waited until we went down. Left them in the front door. From there we started exploring north west of there. That is a part of Ohio that we have not seen much of, so it was a nice trip. About 5 we were close to a couple who is in our RV club. Peg has had surgery for bladder cancer, and was in OSU hospital for over 30 days. She finally got to go home. Well, as we were so close (she has been home for almost 2 weeks, we decided to call and see if she was up to company long enough for a hug, hello and goodbye. We didn't want to tire her. Her DH answered her phone. They were in the ER and she would be going back to OSU. She has had a relapse, possible infection. Please keep Peg and Don in your prayers. This has been a long road for them. The RV is their full time home. They have property here where they live in the summer in it.


Sending up prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope she drops in the forum real soon - maybe a few pm's would bring er to us. --- sam


I have pm'd her a couple of times. She has been really busy. She will check in when she can. I am sure she would love to hear from others also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> ton of healing energy zooming to surround peg and don in warm healing goodness. --- sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending up prayers.


Thanks Jeanette


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am off to bed. Prayers continue for all of you! Night.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Praying for your friend Peg .
Thank you for the nice comments . I should get ready for the night , morning comes fast sometimes .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, Good Grief is right, thats for sure!


it was highjacked and as a result it ruined the thread. so sad 
it was an innocent, nice thread.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Don and Peg are in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Liz!



budasha said:


> Great job, Julie. It's a big job to do the summary. And, Sam, thanks again for your hard work providing us with scrumptious recipes.
> 
> My bro and I went to the Heritage festival yesterday. I really enjoyed it and I could kick myself. I took my camera and meant to take a picture of the church that was on my mom and dad's property. Completely forgot   They did a wonderful job of restoration. I couldn't believe it was the same building. They had all kinds of things going on, like making shingles, printing old time newspapers, making apple cider, apple fritters ( had to have some, of course, yummy!). Carriage rides, old cars, saw mill and on and on. I plan to go again next year. Even met a cousin I'd never met before. :shock: All in all, it was a great afternoon.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubba the set is beautiful.i would ask at least 50$ for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mel and Gwen
> 
> I've been asked if I can make a few for the charity I knit for , so they can put them on there Christmas fete stall


They are so pretty, I'm sure they would sell quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That book is SOOOOO good! Bill Bryson is one of my very favorite authors! I have loved every book. Right now we are listening to "One Summer 1927". AWESOME book! Everyone should read it.


I have not heard of him, I'll have to check what our librairy has.

I'm reading The Whole Truth by David Baldacci, so far it's very good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Partly I am thinking you are remembering a certain afghan...or 3. Right?
> 
> Re Julie, Margaret, Kate & Sam.....I speak for me, and I think many others....we are SO grateful! I have used their efforts to help me keep some semblance of connection. That connection is important to me. Sometimes life's events just take over, and don't allow for KTP time....these beginnings allow for those connections to stay viable. If some errors occur...politely make the correction and go forth! Mistakes happen....so be it. Or, just let the error slide...if it is not "earth-shattering". No biggies. Okay...said my peace.
> 
> ...


Well said!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Love the new hat pattern ,will have to look for it 😊
> I had a busy day doing ? Still trying to figure that one out 😳
> I did get my yarn web fixed and a outfit for a baby girl finished . Now to figure out what to ask for a price .


Very cute, love the color


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Budasha, sounds like you had a great day, I love things like that.

Tami, hope your friend Peg is doing better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *HELP please...* I've sent Sonja a pm question but since she is not online I'm hoping someone here can assist me.
> 
> I just started the Faux-Braided Headband that Sonja did and have a question .
> 
> ...


You probably have had an answer but seed stitch can start with either a knit or a purl (it can be done on any number of stitches-odd or even). All you need to do is look at the stitch you need to work next- does it look like a knit stitch- if yes than purl it. Does it look like a purl stitch- yes then knit it.
So if you finsih a row with a k1 begin the next row with a knit 1. If finish with a purl sttich start with a purl stitch. 
So in your pattern you will sl1 (the knit 1 at the end of the row) then as the last seed stitch worked was a purl start with a purl (it will present to you as a knit once you have the work turned ready to work).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Partly I am thinking you are remembering a certain afghan...or 3. Right?
> 
> Re Julie, Margaret, Kate & Sam.....I speak for me, and I think many others....we are SO grateful! I have used their efforts to help me keep some semblance of connection. That connection is important to me. Sometimes life's events just take over, and don't allow for KTP time....these beginnings allow for those connections to stay viable. If some errors occur...politely make the correction and go forth! Mistakes happen....so be it. Or, just let the error slide...if it is not "earth-shattering". No biggies. Okay...said my peace.
> 
> Piles & piles of appreciative flower petals raining down upon all of you! :thumbup:


Thanks Carol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice job! Was it easy?


Thanks Tammi and yes very easy , if you are interested I will pm you how I did it .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very pretty.


Your outfit is gorgeous Jackie ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Great job, Julie. It's a big job to do the summary. And, Sam, thanks again for your hard work providing us with scrumptious recipes.
> 
> My bro and I went to the Heritage festival yesterday. I really enjoyed it and I could kick myself. I took my camera and meant to take a picture of the church that was on my mom and dad's property. Completely forgot   They did a wonderful job of restoration. I couldn't believe it was the same building. They had all kinds of things going on, like making shingles, printing old time newspapers, making apple cider, apple fritters ( had to have some, of course, yummy!). Carriage rides, old cars, saw mill and on and on. I plan to go again next year. Even met a cousin I'd never met before. :shock: All in all, it was a great afternoon.


Sound like a great festival and a lovely day out

Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your outfit is gorgeous Jackie ,


Thought it would appeal to you, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> ton of healing energy zooming to surround peg and don in warm healing goodness. --- sam


Hope your friend gets well soon Tammi


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought it would appeal to you, Sonja!


Hello Julie how are you today . Is it spring like weather there yet ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie how are you today . Is it spring like weather there yet ?
> Sonja


Laptop is playing up! I have had a good day, settled weather may take till December, if it is like last year, then it got really hot and dry hard on the farmers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are so pretty, I'm sure they would sell quickly.


Hope so , I knit sandals for the summer fete they had and they sold 
So fingers crossed 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Laptop is playing up! I have had a good day, settled weather may take till December, if it is like last year, then it got really hot and dry hard on the farmers.


For some reason I thought you would have a nice warm spring . May be because usually any programme or pictures I see of New Zealand it always looks warm . Hope your laptop doesn't give you to much trouble 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For some reason I thought you would have a nice warm spring . May be because usually any programme or pictures I see of New Zealand it always looks warm . Hope your laptop doesn't give you to much trouble
> Sonja


Margaret and my friend Ruthie visited last year in October/November, and it was the worst spring we had had for ages.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


What a wonderful photo.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is great news - wish we were all close enough to go help her pack up her house. --- sam


Wouldn't it be wonderful if we lived closer and could help anyone who needed it with anything. Nobody would have to feel bad about asking for help because a little group would just show up and do it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Partly I am thinking you are remembering a certain afghan...or 3. Right?
> 
> Re Julie, Margaret, Kate & Sam.....I speak for me, and I think many others....we are SO grateful! I have used their efforts to help me keep some semblance of connection. That connection is important to me. Sometimes life's events just take over, and don't allow for KTP time....these beginnings allow for those connections to stay viable. If some errors occur...politely make the correction and go forth! Mistakes happen....so be it. Or, just let the error slide...if it is not "earth-shattering". No biggies. Okay...said my peace.
> 
> Piles & piles of appreciative flower petals raining down upon all of you! :thumbup:


Couldn't agree more

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if we lived closer and could help anyone who needed it with anything. Nobody would have to feel bad about asking for help because a little group would just show up and do it.


I'm in on that --- our own Peace Corps.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I finally decided to just get up and get started with my day rather than keep trying to sleep which was very elusive last night. Hopefully, I'll be able to take a nap this afternoon.

Going to run my errands today while DH goes back to work and then go finalize the furniture order when he's off work. The eyes are finally focusing and not so blurry and teary, but still sting some. The swelling is almost completely gone, but the area around the eye looks like a Shar Pei puppy or the skin on an elephant's knee. Anyone know of a good eye firming cream or gel that actually works?

I finish off some more dental work tomorrow and Thursday and then see my niece and her husband (the one where we went to both Hawaii and to Houston, Tx for wedding receptions. They are in town for the weekend and we'll get together on Friday. Looking forward to that.

I did some baking with DGS yesterday so am slowly getting back to normal around here. I may even tackle that stack of books/magazines to get them put away--this time with gloves and safety goggles!

I'll have to get some groceries while I'm out today along with some new hypoallergenic make up. I see where Boots products are pretty highly rated and I believe our Target Stores carries that brand ... anyone have an opinion on their concealer and mascaras?

Have a good day everyone; see you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359684-1.html#7900905

Just in case you haven't seen this out in the general forum area. She's done such a great job of compiling all kinds of great cooking information and keeping it up to date.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.designeryarns.uk.com/free-downloads/debbie-bliss/page/4/

Here's a compilation of a bunch of pattern downloads. It's set on the Debbie Bliss ones since I was checking those out last...but you can switch to any of the designers. I found some very nice patterns that I think I can follow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.designeryarns.uk.com/free-downloads/debbie-bliss/page/4/
> 
> Here's a compilation of a bunch of pattern downloads. It's set on the Debbie Bliss ones since I was checking those out last...but you can switch to any of the designers. I found some very nice patterns that I think I can follow.


I've bookmarked you Rookie hope it didn't hurt :XD: 
So I can look through them all later 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've bookmarked you Rookie hope it didn't hurt :XD:
> So I can look through them all later
> Sonja


Didn't feel a thing!

Hope things are quiet for you today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Didn't feel a thing!
> 
> Hope things are quiet for you today.


Just trying to get the garden all tidied up while the weather is still nice 
And trying to finish off a baby blanket that is so plain and boring trying to decide if I can add something to it . Should never have picked the yarn I did to make it , to thick 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just released a new pattern and posted it over in the pattern shop section. I'm still proofreading some others.


Wow! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just found this on the Connections thread from PearlOne..
> 
> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly
> 
> So glad to read this -- Welcome back, Purly.


Good to hear and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a message from Marianne yesterday. She is visiting with Ben in the Chicago area and really enjoying herself. They are seeing many sights and having a busy time getting to see everything. She will be heading toward home tomorrow. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mel and Gwen
> 
> I've been asked if I can make a few for the charity I knit for , so they can put them on there Christmas fete stall


Great idea Sonja. You are very talented. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just trying to get the garden all tidied up while the weather is still nice
> And trying to finish off a baby blanket that is so plain and boring trying to decide if I can add something to it . Should never have picked the yarn I did to make it , to thick
> Sonja


I get bored with scarves and blankets also...which is why I'm doing the beekeeper's quilt...can do a little at a time and I don't care when I finish it since it's meant to use up the bits of leftover yarns and it's for me.

Thick yarn can be good with a large sized needle and the project goes quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I had a message from Marianne yesterday. She is visiting with Ben in the Chicago area and really enjoying herself. They are seeing many sights and having a busy time getting to see everything. She will be heading toward home tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had so hoped that I'd see her when she got here; thought she was staying longer. Glad she had a good trip and that Ben was able to spend some quality time. She mentioned the town where Ben lives about an hour south of me and it's where our Chicago Bears have their training camp so I wonder if they were able to get into any of the pre-season hoopla.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Love the new hat pattern ,will have to look for it 😊
> I had a busy day doing ? Still trying to figure that one out 😳
> I did get my yarn web fixed and a outfit for a baby girl finished . Now to figure out what to ask for a price .


That is very cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh wrote:
DH and I went to a matinee today and say A Walk In the Woods. This is the movie that was filmed mostly in Georgia including at the airport across the road from our home. Stars included Nick Nolte, Robert Redford, Emma Thompson. It was quite good. Saw quite a few areas that we recognized from when DH hiked LAST summer the first hundred miles from Springer Mountain to Standing Indian NC. Since we went to the 4 p.m. show our tickets were 1/2 of the regular price.
_________________________________________

So excited to see this movie. I brought the book to read while caring for mom but no reading as when I am done I am ready to sleep. Not sure if I had 1 hr. last night or not but can sleep during the day. Sounds like a good cast and I'm sure you can relate to it in a very personal way. DS and DIL gifted me the book.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm totally behind again but thank you to Kate, Darowil, and Julie for keeping me in the loop. What a precious gift you have given me/us. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I had a message from Marianne yesterday. She is visiting with Ben in the Chicago area and really enjoying herself. They are seeing many sights and having a busy time getting to see everything. She will be heading toward home tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How wonderful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Laptop is playing up! I have had a good day, settled weather may take till December, if it is like last year, then it got really hot and dry hard on the farmers.


Oh dear, I wondered if something was up. I hope it gets sorted.
Still pretty cool, around 14c in the days but they say Friday is to get to 20c.. yay. Spring could be happening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I spent the night beside mom in a recliner and got to put my hand in hers and soothe her like she soothed me when I didn't feel good. Think I'll go lie down a while. I am just so glad to see that Marianne got to visit her son and Pearl One is doing better!! Sam enjoyed your opening and happy belated Birthday to Ayden. I know you miss your friend and hope next year you can visit your Washington friend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I had a message from Marianne yesterday. She is visiting with Ben in the Chicago area and really enjoying herself. They are seeing many sights and having a busy time getting to see everything. She will be heading toward home tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am so glad that she has enjoyed her time with Ben.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Praying for your friend Peg .
> Thank you for the nice comments . I should get ready for the night , morning comes fast sometimes .


Thank you for the prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Don and Peg are in my prayers.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Budasha, sounds like you had a great day, I love things like that.
> 
> Tami, hope your friend Peg is doing better soon.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Tammi and yes very easy , if you are interested I will pm you how I did it .


Please and thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope your friend gets well soon Tammi


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Laptop is playing up! I have had a good day, settled weather may take till December, if it is like last year, then it got really hot and dry hard on the farmers.


Shame on the lap top. Hope it starts behaving quickly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I had a message from Marianne yesterday. She is visiting with Ben in the Chicago area and really enjoying herself. They are seeing many sights and having a busy time getting to see everything. She will be heading toward home tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy. So glad they get some time together and that it is quality time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning lovelies&#9729;&#128167;cloudy and rainy here for the first day of school. But come rain or shine it's back to school time.&#9786;

Gage had us up all night and looks like a zombie today. He was tired but couldn't sleep so he was back and forth to our room. Crying and just miserable. I am certain he will be begging to go to sleep tonight. Either way it is peaceful here today and I have the dishes done and garbage ready to go out. Hope to get some stuff sorted in Gages room and get a pair of slippers finished too.

Tami any word on Peg?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning lovelies☁💧cloudy and rainy here for the first day of school. But come rain or shine it's back to school time.☺
> 
> Gage had us up all night and looks like a zombie today. He was tired but couldn't sleep so he was back and forth to our room. Crying and just miserable. I am certain he will be begging to go to sleep tonight. Either way it is peaceful here today and I have the dishes done and garbage ready to go out. Hope to get some stuff sorted in Gages room and get a pair of slippers finished too.
> 
> Tami any word on Peg?


Sounds like anxiety over first day of school. I hope he is much better when he comes home. Poor little guy.

Enjoy the quiet! Bet it won't be when he comes home!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay, off to get some constructive things done. I just spent about an hour cleaning up my "Watched topics" which are the ones that I either commented on at some point or I've checked to watch without commenting. I had 20 pages of watched listings and have cut it down to 12...still have a ways to go before cleaning it out completely. Some were so old that I don't even remember why I wanted to watch the topic; but there were some Christmas ones in there so I'm glad I went back through them now rather than in November.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, it's wonderful that Marianne got to visit Ben, I hope he was feeling well enough that they both enjoyed the visit.

Melody, hope Gage is doing better by the time he gets hoe. Is he in a new school this year that had him anxious?

Julie, hope the computer starts working better, we don't want you to be unable to visit with us.

Rookie, hope your eyes get back to normal soon.Ive bookmarked the link you shared so I can check out the pattern, like I need to add to the "want to-do " list :roll:
I saw the recipe book listing last night, bookmarked it but didn't look yet. Seems like she has done alot of work on it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if we lived closer and could help anyone who needed it with anything. Nobody would have to feel bad about asking for help because a little group would just show up and do it.


Such a nice thought. & I could share my extra garden stuff rather than it going to waste.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your friend. Prayers for her and her DH at this difficult time.

.


tami_ohio said:


> Yay! I'm caught up. Must be everyone had a busy day.
> 
> DH and I went out for breakfast, got gas for $1.93/gallon!!!!!!! Filled up my Expedition and 3 gas cans, then took his pick up and filled it, and headed south to Columbus. We thought we would go see his sister and DBIL, but they surprised us by not being home! So I left a pattern and her pie scoop that had been left in my jelly roll pan of left over apple slab when we went down Mother's Day weekend. It is a 2 1/2 hour drive one way, and I didn't want to mail it, so waited until we went down. Left them in the front door. From there we started exploring north west of there. That is a part of Ohio that we have not seen much of, so it was a nice trip. About 5 we were close to a couple who is in our RV club. Peg has had surgery for bladder cancer, and was in OSU hospital for over 30 days. She finally got to go home. Well, as we were so close (she has been home for almost 2 weeks, we decided to call and see if she was up to company long enough for a hug, hello and goodbye. We didn't want to tire her. Her DH answered her phone. They were in the ER and she would be going back to OSU. She has had a relapse, possible infection. Please keep Peg and Don in your prayers. This has been a long road for them. The RV is their full time home. They have property here where they live in the summer in it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Carol!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Partly I am thinking you are remembering a certain afghan...or 3. Right?
> 
> Re Julie, Margaret, Kate & Sam.....I speak for me, and I think many others....we are SO grateful! I have used their efforts to help me keep some semblance of connection. That connection is important to me. Sometimes life's events just take over, and don't allow for KTP time....these beginnings allow for those connections to stay viable. If some errors occur...politely make the correction and go forth! Mistakes happen....so be it. Or, just let the error slide...if it is not "earth-shattering". No biggies. Okay...said my peace.
> 
> Piles & piles of appreciative flower petals raining down upon all of you! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, prayers for your friend.
Liz, heritage festival sounds so fun.
So happy Marianne can spend time with Ben.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG that is so beautiful! You have done just gorgeous work!


Bubba Love said:


> Love the new hat pattern ,will have to look for it 😊
> I had a busy day doing ? Still trying to figure that one out 😳
> I did get my yarn web fixed and a outfit for a baby girl finished . Now to figure out what to ask for a price .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are in my prayers. 


tami_ohio said:


> Yay! I'm caught up. Must be everyone had a busy day.
> 
> DH and I went out for breakfast, got gas for $1.93/gallon!!!!!!! Filled up my Expedition and 3 gas cans, then took his pick up and filled it, and headed south to Columbus. We thought we would go see his sister and DBIL, but they surprised us by not being home! So I left a pattern and her pie scoop that had been left in my jelly roll pan of left over apple slab when we went down Mother's Day weekend. It is a 2 1/2 hour drive one way, and I didn't want to mail it, so waited until we went down. Left them in the front door. From there we started exploring north west of there. That is a part of Ohio that we have not seen much of, so it was a nice trip. About 5 we were close to a couple who is in our RV club. Peg has had surgery for bladder cancer, and was in OSU hospital for over 30 days. She finally got to go home. Well, as we were so close (she has been home for almost 2 weeks, we decided to call and see if she was up to company long enough for a hug, hello and goodbye. We didn't want to tire her. Her DH answered her phone. They were in the ER and she would be going back to OSU. She has had a relapse, possible infection. Please keep Peg and Don in your prayers. This has been a long road for them. The RV is their full time home. They have property here where they live in the summer in it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bubba Love* I mean to comment on the price of the lavender outfit. It is my understanding that you should charge 2-3 times the cost of your materials. You still probably won't get your time out of the price but again that was a guideline I was told. Best of luck. It really is beautiful.



thewren said:


> that is a very pretty set bubba love - but i have not idea how to charge for it - lovely job - some little girl is going to look very cute --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He is at the same school as Last year. I asked him several times was he worried about something. He replied..no I just can't sleep mom. I know he was overtired and I wish I could have helped him get to sleep. I am hoping he will be ok when he gets home. 

Beds have been stripped and fresh bedding put on. Greg is gone for coffee with "the guys" and I am going to knit and watch a movie I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How are your eyes today? I hope they are much improved. What a mess you've had.

Thanks to everyone's help on the headband. Just realized what I did was incorrect so I frogged it and will redo. Should have followed my gut instinct but when it comes to knittig I still am not confident enough to do that.



RookieRetiree said:


> I finally decided to just get up and get started with my day rather than keep trying to sleep which was very elusive last night. Hopefully, I'll be able to take a nap this afternoon.
> 
> Going to run my errands today while DH goes back to work and then go finalize the furniture order when he's off work. The eyes are finally focusing and not so blurry and teary, but still sting some. The swelling is almost completely gone, but the area around the eye looks like a Shar Pei puppy or the skin on an elephant's knee. Anyone know of a good eye firming cream or gel that actually works?
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> How are your eyes today? I hope they are much improved. What a mess you've had.
> 
> Thanks to everyone's help on the headband. Just realized what I did was incorrect so I frogged it and will redo. Should have followed my gut instinct but when it comes to knittig I still am not confident enough to do that.


Which pattern are you following Gwen , because there is one here on kp that's easy to follow 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've started and nearly finished the laundry this morning, been to the garden where I figured I was needed badly. I could see the blossom stalks on the basil plants were mostly 8-10 inches long and figured that would not do the basil much good toward harvesting. Encountered a bee getting nervous about my pruning them. Also picked enough green beans and okra for supper side dishes and enough tomatoes for supper tonight.

I've got one tray of basil on the first tray to dry and will have at least one more full one to do yet. Don just came in from workout this morning so I will got join him for lunch and get back to my kitchen time.

Talk later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Shame on the lap top. Hope it starts behaving quickly!


 :thumbdown: :thumbup: not yet!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, it's wonderful that Marianne got to visit Ben, I hope he was feeling well enough that they both enjoyed the visit.
> 
> Melody, hope Gage is doing better by the time he gets hoe. Is he in a new school this year that had him anxious?
> 
> ...


Neither do I! at least it seems static, rather than progressive.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have finally decided to give up with trying to learn crochet right handed it's just to clumsy not that I'm much better left handed &#128516; I keep forgetting to put yarn over the hook first when I'm doing a half treble/half double crochet stitch , but at least the hook feels more comfortable in my left hand


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have finally decided to give up with trying to learn crochet right handed it's just to clumsy not that I'm much better left handed 😄 I keep forgetting to put yarn over the hook first when I'm doing a half treble/half double crochet stitch , but at least the hook feels more comfortable in my left hand


It is a matter of what works for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a matter of what works for you.


I thought if I learnt right handed it would be easier when it came to following patterns but it was just putting me off learning , so I'm just going to go with left handed


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought if I learnt right handed it would be easier when it came to following patterns but it was just putting me off learning , so I'm just going to go with left handed


Maybe if you check with Shirley how she does it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought if I learnt right handed it would be easier when it came to following patterns but it was just putting me off learning , so I'm just going to go with left handed


I've always done it left handed and never had a problem. The only thing I've ever had to change is when the pattern says work in front or back loop only, I have to reverse it. Everything else seems to be the same.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've always done it left handed and never had a problem. The only thing I've ever had to change is when the pattern says work in front or back loop only, I have to reverse it. Everything else seems to be the same.


Thank you Sorlenna I will write that down in my notes , I'm off to search for an easy first pattern see if I can find something I can make apart from a rag 😄


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sorlenna I will write that down in my notes , I'm off to search for an easy first pattern see if I can find something I can make apart from a rag 😄


Seeing how fast your knitting has progressed, I am certain you'll be off and running in no time! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Seeing how fast your knitting has progressed, I am certain you'll be off and running in no time! :lol:


I doubt that but thank you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is your sweet tooth acting up - do i have a prescription for you - 29 Simple Mug Cakes for a Sweet Fix--- sam

http://paleogrubs.com/mug-cake-recipes?awt_l=Hkn0eo&awt_m=3mZthPH0RrcmO.x&omhide=true


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice hr and 15 minute walk with Pat and her golden, Randy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least he is able to be out and about - i hope she is having a super time. tons of healing energy continues to wrap ben up in warm healing goodness. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I had a message from Marianne yesterday. She is visiting with Ben in the Chicago area and really enjoying herself. They are seeing many sights and having a busy time getting to see everything. She will be heading toward home tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are all awaiting your first masterpiece and we know it will not be long in coming. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I doubt that but thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are all awaiting your first masterpiece and we know it will not be long in coming. --- sam


http://www.crochetaustralia.com.au/pages/Learn-to-Crochet-Left-Handed-%252d-The-Basics.html

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1CHWA_enUS631US635&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=croche%20left%20handed

There are quite a few articles and videos in case you want to get more comfortable with crocheting left handed...if it works for you, then go for it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.crochetaustralia.com.au/pages/Learn-to-Crochet-Left-Handed-%252d-The-Basics.html
> 
> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1CHWA_enUS631US635&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=croche%20left%20handed
> 
> There are quite a few articles and videos in case you want to get more comfortable with crocheting left handed...if it works for you, then go for it.


Thank you Rookie I need all the help I can get .

Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was just talking with Bronwen for nearly a quarter hour, it seems a lot of my fears about our relationship stem from the fact that she is just very busy. Last night she had had to take a final trip to the vet with her 15 year old cat- Katy-did, they have been talking this one over with the DGS knowing the time would come, there is a book '_Goodbye Mog_ that goes through the death of a pet, which he is quite familiar with. He actually wanted to go to the vet with them both, but Bronwen felt he was too young, at 5 and 3/4. She is now buried under the Apricot tree in their garden, and the little boy wants a new kitten. Daddy wants some cat free time, but Bronwen thinks the children will persuade him sooner than he thinks. It felt good that we were able to talk, I knew she would be home, because she now works only one Saturday in about six, and that was last Saturday. Nice day here!


So glad that everything is okay between you and Bronwen. 
Sometimes we let our imaginations run away with us.

Sorry to hear about their kitty. Always a sad time. No doubt the children will talk him into getting a kitten.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Checking in so I can find the KTP tomorrow. There is a beautiful sunset again tonight, third night in a row. 👍👍 today I learned something new, I made boiled eggs using thee neat little cups made just for this purpose. It takes a bit more than just putting eggs in a pan. But wow is it nice. Perfect soft boiled eggs and no peeling them. 😱😱😁
> Tomorrow is DJ and Nicholas's birthday party. DJ asked for a watermelon cake, no traditional cake for that girl. As long as the frosting has no dairy I can have some.
> Will reread the receipts tomorrow when the Internet is not being so slow.
> 
> Hugs to all stay safe, stay warm/ cool, stay dry.


Great idea for cooking eggs. They look like poached eggs. Belated Happy Birthday to DJ and Nicholas. Did you make the watermelon cake or is it something you buy?

I'm a dunce. I see the spatula beside the cake so now I realize you did make the cake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am so happy to hear that you and your daughter had a lovely chat. Sorry to hear about kitty.
> 
> Marge good to see you again. ☺
> 
> Cast on for the Despicable Edith knit hat by Christine Allen on Ravelry. Have a friend wwhose 5 yr old daughter chose it. So I have obliged. Not quit finished but will post when done.


Nice hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went to a matinee today and say A Walk In the Woods. This is the movie that was filmed mostly in Georgia including at the airport across the road from our home. Stars included Nick Nolte, Robert Redford, Emma Thompson. It was quite good. Saw quite a few areas that we recognized from when DH hiked LAST summer the first hundred miles from Springer Mountain to Standing Indian NC. Since we went to the 4 p.m. show our tickets were 1/2 of the regular price.


I saw a trailer about this movie. I hope to be able to see it too. Quite a good cast. Wasn't that great that you could recognize your area. Doesn't it make you feel a little proud that they chose your area for the film? I know it would me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Have to go. Our complex is having the Annual General Meeting tonight and have to register at 6.30. TTYL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought if I learnt right handed it would be easier when it came to following patterns but it was just putting me off learning , so I'm just going to go with left handed


I crochet left handed & just do what the pattern says, it always turns out OK, I just go around the opposite way :roll: I learned in school & the teacher was adamant no one could learn left handed but I was stubborn & ended up making more things than anyone see in the class. Just to prove her wrong :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Rookie I need all the help I can get .
> 
> Sonja


As quickly as you've learned to knit beautiful things I'm sure it wil be no time before you are turning out gorgeous things & designing your own !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are these the recipes that i have posted? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359684-1.html#7900905
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this out in the general forum area. She's done such a great job of compiling all kinds of great cooking information and keeping it up to date.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> are these the recipes that i have posted? --- sam


I'm sure there are some of them in there, but they're mostly from the Recipe Section of the Forum.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - here is your first crochet pattern. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/christmas-infant-dress?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=b99133fd7f-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-b99133fd7f-60616885


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally have had a chance to check in, life sure can get in the way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure there are some of them in there, but they're mostly from the Recipe Section of the Forum.


And I didn't even realize there is a recipe section... :XD: Maybe I should get out more. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad that everything is okay between you and Bronwen.
> Sometimes we let our imaginations run away with us.
> 
> Sorry to hear about their kitty. Always a sad time. No doubt the children will talk him into getting a kitten.


It is a roller coaster, next time I had my head bitten off.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So Gage survived the first day of school. &#128521;

His aunt, Gregs sister came over after supper and gave him a haircut. Looks so different but I am sure it is much cooler now.

Worked on a pair of slippers today and will likely finish them tomorrow. Also my friend picked up my entrants for the fair. &#9786;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about your friend. Prayers for her and her DH at this difficult time.
> 
> .


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, prayers for your friend.
> Liz, heritage festival sounds so fun.
> So happy Marianne can spend time with Ben.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They are in my prayers.


Thank you


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

This


Bubba Love said:


> Love the new hat pattern ,will have to look for it 😊
> I had a busy day doing ? Still trying to figure that one out 😳
> I did get my yarn web fixed and a outfit for a baby girl finished . Now to figure out what to ask for a price .


this is darling in extreme. Don't under price it. Marlark


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning lovelies☁💧cloudy and rainy here for the first day of school. But come rain or shine it's back to school time.☺
> 
> Gage had us up all night and looks like a zombie today. He was tired but couldn't sleep so he was back and forth to our room. Crying and just miserable. I am certain he will be begging to go to sleep tonight. Either way it is peaceful here today and I have the dishes done and garbage ready to go out. Hope to get some stuff sorted in Gages room and get a pair of slippers finished too.
> 
> Tami any word on Peg?


Mel, so sorry Gage is having a difficult time. Hope school goes better than expected for him. I just saw that first day went well!!!. Hope he likes his new haircut. That's how my grandsons wore their hair for years. Quite easy to care for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, I was just checking out your patterns in the Designer Shop and your work is wonderful.

I'm just too tired to catch up. I'm usually a light sleeper but sis came in during my nap to say nurse was here and could hardly wake me. Poor mom, I feel so bad that she is having such a hard time. I would love to keep her forever but not like this.


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.crochetaustralia.com.au/pages/Learn-to-Crochet-Left-Handed-%252d-The-Basics.html
> 
> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&rlz=1C1CHWA_enUS631US635&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=croche%20left%20handed
> 
> There are quite a few articles and videos in case you want to get more comfortable with crocheting left handed...if it works for you, then go for it.


Crochet for dummies is a site which has pictures and I believe I remember instructions for lefties with pictures Marlark


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great haircut on Gage, I think it should make a great way to start a new school year.
Fire up Provo Canyon, in my area of fishing. The air is grey with smoke and they are still having a difficult time getting the fire under control. Even with our good air conditioner and filtration system at the surgical center, we smelled and breathed smoke smelling air all day. Didn't walk tonight as the air was too bad. You can read about it here.

http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/fire/fire-grows-to-almost-acres-threatening-camping-area/article_82f1e2a9-0bfc-56bc-a42b-f380cdb7de62.html


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh awesome on Heidi! I know I will want one, and probably Marla but I will have to ask her for sure. 

Happy Birthday to Avery!!!  We are all a work in progress, he'll get there. 
Ooh, starting out with pies, I like pie, I'll have to go back and read through them carefully. 

We had a long fun weekend, but it was cold, we started out at Pathfinder Resevoir above Casper, but ended up at Rob Roy 30 miles from Laramie, Pathfinder was so windy that we couldn't possibly put the boat in the water, Rob Roy was much better. It stormed Sunday night, but was clear in the morning, we had a really pissed off chipmunk running across our tent roof during the storm, giving us what for, I didn't notice any signs of a den when we put up the tent so don't know what had his knickers in a twist but he was not happy with us. lol
I slept like the dead last night, it was so nice to be home and in my own bed. 
Okay I'm off to get caught up. 
Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great haircut on Gage, I think it should make a great way to start a new school year.
> Fire up Provo Canyon, in my area of fishing. The air is grey with smoke and they are still having a difficult time getting the fire under control. Even with our good air conditioner and filtration system at the surgical center, we smelled and breathed smoke smelling air all day. Didn't walk tonight as the air was too bad. You can read about it here.
> 
> http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/fire/fire-grows-to-almost-acres-threatening-camping-area/article_82f1e2a9-0bfc-56bc-a42b-f380cdb7de62.html


I sure hope that they can get it under control soon, it's awful when you can't breathe, and the losses that come with fires are so sad, well any losses from any natural disaster are awful, but I think fire scares me the most.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So Gage survived the first day of school. 😉
> 
> His aunt, Gregs sister came over after supper and gave him a haircut. Looks so different but I am sure it is much cooler now.
> 
> Worked on a pair of slippers today and will likely finish them tomorrow. Also my friend picked up my entrants for the fair. ☺


He looks so grown up with his new haircut.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Finally have had a chance to check in, life sure can get in the way.


It certainly can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great haircut on Gage, I think it should make a great way to start a new school year.
> Fire up Provo Canyon, in my area of fishing. The air is grey with smoke and they are still having a difficult time getting the fire under control. Even with our good air conditioner and filtration system at the surgical center, we smelled and breathed smoke smelling air all day. Didn't walk tonight as the air was too bad. You can read about it here.
> 
> http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/fire/fire-grows-to-almost-acres-threatening-camping-area/article_82f1e2a9-0bfc-56bc-a42b-f380cdb7de62.html


Sounds like there are quite a few fires around, glad you stayed inside.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Seeing how fast your knitting has progressed, I am certain you'll be off and running in no time! :lol:


I agree!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, good that you and Bronwen were able to talk, it's always good when you can have a good conversation and clear the air out a bit, I am sorry that she's had to make the hard decision about her cat, and hopefully the children will be able to talk him into a new kitty. 

Great news that Marianne is spending some good quality time with Ben. 

Wonderful that Pearlone is recovering, I hope that it is no time before you are back to your normal self. 

Tami, keeping your friend in prayers. 

I feel like I'm missing someone, I'm reading backwards, so I'll figure it out.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

marlark said:


> This
> 
> this is darling in extreme. Don't under price it. Marlark


Thank you that is so kind .


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel like I am way behind. Last week was not a great week, started out with a stress test, first couldn't find my way to the medical center because of all the road construction, did not want to be late because needed to eventually get to work. Then walked into the clinic checked in and the waiting room was full. So sat there and thought wonder what my stress level is now. Got home changed and off to work, then the next day saw a new chiropractor and acupuncturist. Needed to try something for the foot pain. I am at my last resort for that. Saw her , got sick in the car on the way home, the whole week went that way. Plus it was so hot and humid. But made it through it. Got a lot of things accomplished by staying in one place this weekend. And had eight of the family for dinner yesterday so that was nice. Today back to work, but much cooler weather. Just wonderful!! 
Hope all is well,, will try and keep up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I finally decided to just get up and get started with my day rather than keep trying to sleep which was very elusive last night. Hopefully, I'll be able to take a nap this afternoon.
> 
> Going to run my errands today while DH goes back to work and then go finalize the furniture order when he's off work. The eyes are finally focusing and not so blurry and teary, but still sting some. The swelling is almost completely gone, but the area around the eye looks like a Shar Pei puppy or the skin on an elephant's knee. Anyone know of a good eye firming cream or gel that actually works?
> 
> ...


I love the Boots Amazon body washes and lotions, but haven't tried anything else, I'm glad that your eyes are getting back to normal, that was a serious attack to do that much damage. 
Don't over use them, so that they can continue to recover.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, good that you and Bronwen were able to talk, it's always good when you can have a good conversation and clear the air out a bit, I am sorry that she's had to make the hard decision about her cat, and hopefully the children will be able to talk him into a new kitty.
> 
> Great news that Marianne is spending some good quality time with Ben.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kaye Jo!, sadly she bit my head off, last night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great job, Julie. It's a big job to do the summary. And, Sam, thanks again for your hard work providing us with scrumptious recipes.
> 
> My bro and I went to the Heritage festival yesterday. I really enjoyed it and I could kick myself. I took my camera and meant to take a picture of the church that was on my mom and dad's property. Completely forgot   They did a wonderful job of restoration. I couldn't believe it was the same building. They had all kinds of things going on, like making shingles, printing old time newspapers, making apple cider, apple fritters ( had to have some, of course, yummy!). Carriage rides, old cars, saw mill and on and on. I plan to go again next year. Even met a cousin I'd never met before. :shock: All in all, it was a great afternoon.


What a wonderful day! And to meet a new cousin is always good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo!, sadly she bit my head off, last night.


Good grief, well, one things for sure, Bronwen keeps you guessing, she's definitely not predictable, or is that predictably unpredictable?
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good grief, well, one things for sure, Bronwen keeps you guessing, she's definitely not predictable, or is that predictably unpredictable?
> HUGS!!!!


Certainly unpredictable!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lucky you, Gwen, re the price of the movie tickets.
> 
> That 10# of potatoes I was going to try dehydrating turned into vichyssoise for dinner tonight. I ran out of time and the humidity climber much higher than the temperature today. What had been intended to be dinner of liver, onions, and mashed potatoes for 3 of us, became the chilled soup, salmon spread made from fillets I poached while the soup was chilling, pickled beets from yesterday's efforts, and grape tomatoes from the garden. Tim had seconds on most of everything--surprise, surprise.
> 
> ...


Sounds like dinner at your place was yummy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Love the new hat pattern ,will have to look for it 😊
> I had a busy day doing ? Still trying to figure that one out 😳
> I did get my yarn web fixed and a outfit for a baby girl finished . Now to figure out what to ask for a price .


That is adorable!! Charge at least 3x the cost of materials, is the base rate for handmade items. It doesn't add up to much as far as your time is concerned a lot of times though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yay! I'm caught up. Must be everyone had a busy day.
> 
> DH and I went out for breakfast, got gas for $1.93/gallon!!!!!!! Filled up my Expedition and 3 gas cans, then took his pick up and filled it, and headed south to Columbus. We thought we would go see his sister and DBIL, but they surprised us by not being home! So I left a pattern and her pie scoop that had been left in my jelly roll pan of left over apple slab when we went down Mother's Day weekend. It is a 2 1/2 hour drive one way, and I didn't want to mail it, so waited until we went down. Left them in the front door. From there we started exploring north west of there. That is a part of Ohio that we have not seen much of, so it was a nice trip. About 5 we were close to a couple who is in our RV club. Peg has had surgery for bladder cancer, and was in OSU hospital for over 30 days. She finally got to go home. Well, as we were so close (she has been home for almost 2 weeks, we decided to call and see if she was up to company long enough for a hug, hello and goodbye. We didn't want to tire her. Her DH answered her phone. They were in the ER and she would be going back to OSU. She has had a relapse, possible infection. Please keep Peg and Don in your prayers. This has been a long road for them. The RV is their full time home. They have property here where they live in the summer in it.


Great gas price for sure! 
I'm so sorry that your friend is going through all of this, I do hope and pray that they are able to get her on the road to recovery quickly, and that her DH is holding up okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> living alone has it's good points and it's bad ones - missing someone is one of the bad points - but they pass julie and we are stronger because of them - but it doesn't stop the missing. sending you tons of warm loving energy to wrap you up in healing goodness. --- sam


How right this is! I miss my DH terribly. Even though he was ill, I'd have him back in a minute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this.
> His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


That is so sad. You can just be there for her and give her a hug whenever she wants it. Sending prayers up for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am only on page 25, and have to read to 31, but wanted to let you know that I had a PM from KansasG-ma. She was asking about KAP. Told her we all missed her! Her youngest? DD got a job and she helped her find a house and move, so a good thing that she hadn't planned to come to KAP, as that was when it all happened! I told her how to find all the photos, and that we hope she can make it next year!


I'm glad that her youngest found a job and everything, that is great news. 
Next year is a great goal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My problem is that I don't like flying so the shorter the flight the better! We have often gone to Majorca or Spain which is only a 2 - 2 1/2 hour flight and that suits me better, but Spain is really a March - October destination whereas the Canary Islands & Madeira have year round sun.


Lovely picture of the flowers, and you too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> I feel like I am way behind. Last week was not a great week, started out with a stress test, first couldn't find my way to the medical center because of all the road construction, did not want to be late because needed to eventually get to work. Then walked into the clinic checked in and the waiting room was full. So sat there and thought wonder what my stress level is now. Got home changed and off to work, then the next day saw a new chiropractor and acupuncturist. Needed to try something for the foot pain. I am at my last resort for that. Saw her , got sick in the car on the way home, the whole week went that way. Plus it was so hot and humid. But made it through it. Got a lot of things accomplished by staying in one place this weekend. And had eight of the family for dinner yesterday so that was nice. Today back to work, but much cooler weather. Just wonderful!!
> Hope all is well,, will try and keep up.


Oh my! You did have a week, I hope that this week goes much better for you. Sounds like a wonderful family dinner though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Me too! We've only had the house since Oct 2013!!!! I told DH that if I had known it would take this long to get it ready to rent, I would have been slowly moving us over there! And it mostly only needed painted, and one carpet replaced, the rest could have waited to be done after it was rented. He has taken his sweet time about it, and then hired DDIL to paint this spring. Not done yet. And I have the garage full of sale stuff that needs packed up and taken to charity, as very little sold at the garage sales we had.


 :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh that is hard, having to find the money for the ferry always, as a senior I can travel on our ferries here for nothing, and have done so just for fun. My retirement is not what I had anticipated either.


Lovely picture of you and Fale, Julie. So sad that you are apart. Bronwen's family picture is very nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just released a new pattern and posted it over in the pattern shop section. I'm still proofreading some others.


OOH!! Loving it!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG!!! I'm laughing so hard, Ryssa went into her kennel and came out carrying this huge rawhide bone of Busters, she hauled it over to the couch and dropped it at Davids feet and sat for him to pick both it and her up to put them on the couch. LOL! The expression on Davids face when she brought him the bone was about as funny as her hauling it out of her kennel to begin with. Silly puppy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
> The colour is a lighter blue than the picture
> Sonja


That turned out great!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is already 22c/72f at 04:02. It is supposed to go up to 31c/88f by noon, with 85% humidity. It will be the forth unbearable day in a row. Unless things change it will be in the 80's until Thursday.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and happy thoughts to all. Smile at a stranger it might be the only nice thing someone does for them today.


Caren, great looking crew! The birthday grands look like they are quite enjoying their day. Happy late birthday to them both!!!!

Love the sunset. 
Hugs and all back to you!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider said:


> I feel like I am way behind. Last week was not a great week, started out with a stress test, first couldn't find my way to the medical center because of all the road construction, did not want to be late because needed to eventually get to work. Then walked into the clinic checked in and the waiting room was full. So sat there and thought wonder what my stress level is now. Got home changed and off to work, then the next day saw a new chiropractor and acupuncturist. Needed to try something for the foot pain. I am at my last resort for that. Saw her , got sick in the car on the way home, the whole week went that way. Plus it was so hot and humid. But made it through it. Got a lot of things accomplished by staying in one place this weekend. And had eight of the family for dinner yesterday so that was nice. Today back to work, but much cooler weather. Just wonderful!!
> Hope all is well,, will try and keep up.


Hope things are better this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


Awe!!! That is precious! 
That's a photo to frame I think .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got to knitting group on Thursday a little late. When I got there Phyllis (Sheepy) introduced me to Cheryl. Cherly_K is a member of KP, and I had invited her to join us on Thursdays, as she is fairly close to us. She finally decided to join us! And Cheryl sent me a nice PM afterwards, thanking me for inviting her to join us. Hope she will join us more often.
> 
> I finally decided I was going down to the local convenience store and getting chicken tenders and jojo potatoes for dinner. They had a special, 12 tenders & 12 jojos for $12.99. $1 off. Plus, if you spent $15, there was a $2 coupon. They also had potato or macaroni salad for $1.79/# and apple crumb pie for $4.99. DH decided he wanted a 1/2 # of potato salad. So for $17.21 I got 12 tenders, 12 jojos, 1/2# of potato salad, and an apple pie! Plenty of chicken and jojos left over for tomorrow. If it is still so hot, I may just throw them in the microwave, but if it cools off a little, I may take the breading off of the tenders and make a chicken casserole with them. Who knows. All I know is, it's too hot to cook outside, and even with the a/c on, it's too hot to cook inside! I sure don't want to heat up the house with the stove/oven on.
> 
> Now that we have eaten, DH has decided to go out and cut the grass. It is 86°F, feels like 89°F and 54% humidity. There is a nice breeze blowing, but I wish he would have waited until later in the week, even if the grass does look shaggy! It must really be bugging him, if he decided to go out and do it. He thought about it earlier, and came right back in. He was out early this morning while still cool, moving mulch and rocks out of the way in the flower beds next door at the rental. We have someone coming next Monday to dig down and water proof the 2 corners, and put in special drains, to get the water away from the house. It seems dry, but the basement is carpeted. As long as the carpet is pulled away from the corner, the front is dry. As soon as the carpet is put back down, the carpet gets wet. The back corner is fine, but we want to keep it that way. I will be glad when we have a renter in, so we get something back out of it!


Hi Sheepy! 
I sure hope that you are able to get it rented soon also, hopefully it wont be too bad getting the corners done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami I am so excited about the greeting cards this year. I know I couldn't participate last year due to illness and moving. But I would love to this year.❤
> 
> Here is the hat for Olivia mom Missy. I love it. So cute. I am going to have to make one for myself. I made a baby size one last year.
> 
> I even took a stab at modeling it too. 😊


It's so cute. Your nose is just fine, lol, you should see mine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! This is the first time I've checked in since the KAP. It was wonderful. I hope more are able to attend next year. I'm rearranging my bedroom and then on to my craft room. The craft room is mainly decluttering, which I'm not good at! Break time is over, but I will check back later.


Hi Pammie!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I love the card.
> 
> I also got this message and I am flabbergasted. I read the sock topic and saw all the ppl harassing the person who posted. Just disgusting I think. I will not be part of the postings there. I am going to stay here with my fellow ktp'ers.☺


Isn't it amazing what people can find to get up in arms about? It's so sad. 
I'm with you, it's nice and friendly here, one big happy family, and when one is sad or unhappy, we all commiserate and have each others back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I made it back to page 21, so I am going to bed. 
Sweet dreams everyone, and ginormous hugs!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Caren, great looking crew! The birthday grands look like they are quite enjoying their day. Happy late birthday to them both!!!!
> 
> Love the sunset.
> Hugs and all back to you!!


Thank you! I think it is a handsome looking crew but, then I am a bit bias. 
I will pass on birthday wishes. I told them to pretend they were 280 years old so DJ hunched over and made strange noises. Wish I had of gotten a photo of that.

Hugs back to you!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I made it back to page 21, so I am going to bed.
> Sweet dreams everyone, and ginormous hugs!!!!


Good night sweet dreams and ginormous hugs!! Heading back to bed for a bit myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Margaret and my friend Ruthie visited last year in October/November, and it was the worst spring we had had for ages.


And in the South Island they had significant snow falls while we were over there. So certainly not always warm.
We usually have lovely weather for much of spring (though by November it can get very hot). We did a couple of years ago have such a cold October day that there was snow in the hills near us (a rarity even in winter and never significant falls)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Feeling off colour today- enough to struggle to do anything but feel OK if I just sit and nothing but knit or read (and I assume KP). A good excuse to do nothing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359684-1.html#7900905
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this out in the general forum area. She's done such a great job of compiling all kinds of great cooking information and keeping it up to date.


Thanks for that link- it looks a really useful document now.

And jsut bookmarked the patterns as well- I really don't need more you know


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I had a message from Marianne yesterday. She is visiting with Ben in the Chicago area and really enjoying herself. They are seeing many sights and having a busy time getting to see everything. She will be heading toward home tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for that info Joy. How good to combine seeing the sights with time with Ben. Assume he was feeling well as it sounds like he was seeing the sights with her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I wondered if something was up. I hope it gets sorted.
> Still pretty cool, around 14c in the days but they say Friday is to get to 20c.. yay. Spring could be happening.


24 for us Friday-Sunday. Perfect temperature and much of it dry so lovley spring weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely picture of you and Fale, Julie. So sad that you are apart. Bronwen's family picture is very nice.


He sort of knew it was happening, but I do miss him. Bronwen designed and sewed the children's outfits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And in the South Island they had significant snow falls while we were over there. So certainly not always warm.
> We usually have lovely weather for much of spring (though by November it can get very hot). We did a couple of years ago have such a cold October day that there was snow in the hills near us (a rarity even in winter and never significant falls)


But then your average summer is a lot hotter than ours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feeling off colour today- enough to struggle to do anything but feel OK if I just sit and nothing but knit or read (and I assume KP). A good excuse to do nothing.


As Sam would say, hope you are back in the pink soon!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Seeing how fast your knitting has progressed, I am certain you'll be off and running in no time! :lol:


I agree


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is your sweet tooth acting up - do i have a prescription for you - 29 Simple Mug Cakes for a Sweet Fix--- sam
> 
> http://paleogrubs.com/mug-cake-recipes?awt_l=Hkn0eo&awt_m=3mZthPH0RrcmO.x&omhide=true


I'm not even going to look at those! I have far too much sweet stuff here now so I won't even tempt myslef.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - here is your first crochet pattern. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/christmas-infant-dress?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=b99133fd7f-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-b99133fd7f-60616885


Which Christmas would that be for Sam ?😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marlark said:


> Crochet for dummies is a site which has pictures and I believe I remember instructions for lefties with pictures Marlark


Thank you . I will take a look 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So Gage survived the first day of school. 😉
> 
> His aunt, Gregs sister came over after supper and gave him a haircut. Looks so different but I am sure it is much cooler now.
> 
> Worked on a pair of slippers today and will likely finish them tomorrow. Also my friend picked up my entrants for the fair. ☺


Hope he wears a hat outside! Glad he survived the first day of school Hopefully he will feel calmer tonight and sleep well now tha the first day is over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great haircut on Gage, I think it should make a great way to start a new school year.
> Fire up Provo Canyon, in my area of fishing. The air is grey with smoke and they are still having a difficult time getting the fire under control. Even with our good air conditioner and filtration system at the surgical center, we smelled and breathed smoke smelling air all day. Didn't walk tonight as the air was too bad. You can read about it here.
> 
> http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/fire/fire-grows-to-almost-acres-threatening-camping-area/article_82f1e2a9-0bfc-56bc-a42b-f380cdb7de62.html


Do hope they can get this under control quickly- fires are so devasting and htere impact can spread so far beyond the actual burnt/burning area withnthe smoke.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo!, sadly she bit my head off, last night.


Your realisation last week can help you get more understanding of why she has days like yesterdays as well. Sometimes she just has so much going on that she feels that time for anything else no matter how important is just not there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Great haircut on Gage, I think it should make a great way to start a new school year.
> Fire up Provo Canyon, in my area of fishing. The air is grey with smoke and they are still having a difficult time getting the fire under control. Even with our good air conditioner and filtration system at the surgical center, we smelled and breathed smoke smelling air all day. Didn't walk tonight as the air was too bad. You can read about it here.
> 
> http://www.heraldextra.com/news/local/fire/fire-grows-to-almost-acres-threatening-camping-area/article_82f1e2a9-0bfc-56bc-a42b-f380cdb7de62.html


Hope the get the fire under control soon . All that smoke can't be good for anyone especially people who already have breathing problems 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, I was just checking out your patterns in the Designer Shop and your work is wonderful.
> 
> I'm just too tired to catch up. I'm usually a light sleeper but sis came in during my nap to say nurse was here and could hardly wake me. Poor mom, I feel so bad that she is having such a hard time. I would love to keep her forever but not like this.


Thinking of you and your family Daralene 
Sending you a (((((hug)))))
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Feeling off colour today- enough to struggle to do anything but feel OK if I just sit and nothing but knit or read (and I assume KP). A good excuse to do nothing.


Hope you start to feel better soon Margaret 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Your realisation last week can help you get more understanding of why she has days like yesterdays as well. Sometimes she just has so much going on that she feels that time for anything else no matter how important is just not there.


I just wish she would say it is a bad moment, instead of snipping at me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just wish she would say it is a bad moment, instead of snipping at me.


Yes it would be better, BUt ask my family they will tell you I am good at snipping- often I don't realise until after I have been snipping away at them that I must have been stressed at the time.
And I'm older than she is and only just learning this about myself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes it would be better, BUt ask my family they will tell you I am good at snipping- often I don't realise until after I have been snipping away at them that I must have been stressed at the time.
> And I'm older than she is and only just learning this about myself!


I often fear nothing will change, I will die, before she realises. Mwyffanwy had far more self awareness. But I can't always have miracles.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I often fear nothing will change, I will die, before she realises. Mwyffanwy had far more self awareness. But I can't always have miracles.


I am sorry Julie. I know it hurts.
One time I was talking to one of my daughters and she started beaking off at me. I said, " you know what, I am going to say good-bye now and talk to you when you are in a better mood."
She called later and apologized.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feeling off colour today- enough to struggle to do anything but feel OK if I just sit and nothing but knit or read (and I assume KP). A good excuse to do nothing.


We all have and need those down days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I am sorry Julie. I know it hurts.
> One time I was talking to one of my daughters and she started beaking off at me. I said, " you know what, I am going to say good-bye now and talk to you when you are in a better mood."
> She called later and apologized.


That was good that she rang you.It is hard when you are down to one child only!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Took myself off to buy a coupleof thigns at the supermarket and wlaked back with David. As we walked home through the square there were people with a BBQ and they offered us a sausage in bread, they then gave us both another one and then a contianer of strawberries and another of pineapple. And 6 cans soft drink. We did;t manage to work out what they were doign there- but saved me cooking tea! On eof the the thing sI had bought was cream so we had the ffuit withthe cream. ANd we also used some choclate dipping sauce I got yesterday.
Been to the Adleaide Show twice this week. LAst night went to the small supermarket they have there and got 2 punnets of strawberries two dipping sauces and 2 small packets of crips for a total of $3 (Maraynne and I) then she gave me a pack of pork mince free. Was goign to cook th epork tonight but now will do it tomorrow with left over vegies and ric ein the fridge
Still feeling OK when doing nothing, but the 10 minute walk to the shops was a long way today!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I crochet left handed & just do what the pattern says, it always turns out OK, I just go around the opposite way :roll: I learned in school & the teacher was adamant no one could learn left handed but I was stubborn & ended up making more things than anyone see in the class. Just to prove her wrong :shock:


Good for you! See Sonja? You will do this too. Whatever is most comfortable. I am left handed and learning crochet but I am learning right handed because neither way felt any better than the other! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And I didn't even realize there is a recipe section... :XD: Maybe I should get out more. LOL


Neither did I ! :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a roller coaster, next time I had my head bitten off.


 :thumbdown: Oh bother, sorry to hear that. I know all about that type of rollercoaster.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 24 for us Friday-Sunday. Perfect temperature and much of it dry so lovley spring weather.


 :thumbup: I just checked our forecast.... we are to have 24c on Sunday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thinking of you and your family Daralene
> Sending you a (((((hug)))))
> Take care
> Sonja


From me too........


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Took myself off to buy a coupleof thigns at the supermarket and wlaked back with David. As we walked home through the square there were people with a BBQ and they offered us a sausage in bread, they then gave us both another one and then a contianer of strawberries and another of pineapple. And 6 cans soft drink. We did;t manage to work out what they were doign there- but saved me cooking tea! On eof the the thing sI had bought was cream so we had the ffuit withthe cream. ANd we also used some choclate dipping sauce I got yesterday.
> Been to the Adleaide Show twice this week. LAst night went to the small supermarket they have there and got 2 punnets of strawberries two dipping sauces and 2 small packets of crips for a total of $3 (Maraynne and I) then she gave me a pack of pork mince free. Was goign to cook th epork tonight but now will do it tomorrow with left over vegies and ric ein the fridge
> Still feeling OK when doing nothing, but the 10 minute walk to the shops was a long way today!


I hope you feel back to normal by tomorrow. That was a great price on the strawberries etc.... yummo. I havent been to a Show in years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I just checked our forecast.... we are to have 24c on Sunday.


26 here Sunday! Though I did see that Perth are having 30 at the earliest date in September. Fine with me as long as it doesn't get hot early


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you feel back to normal by tomorrow. That was a great price on the strawberries etc.... yummo. I havent been to a Show in years.


I have a friend who gets me in for nothing- so then I can spend lots of money without being charged to get in to do so! And I am walking distance as well. Laugh as we drive round the area at how close to our place cars are parked- would save maybe 5 minutes but cost us $12 to park!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> 26 here Sunday! Though I did see that Perth are having 30 at the earliest date in September. Fine with me as long as it doesn't get hot early


Jeepers! I might be able to wear a layer or two less!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have a friend who gets me in for nothing- so then I can spend lots of money without being charged to get in to do so! And I am walking distance as well. Laugh as we drive round the area at how close to our place cars are parked- would save maybe 5 minutes but cost us $12 to park!


 :thumbup: Very lucky. With that saving and the saving of the entrance fee I see why you have gone twice.  If you go again have some fairy floss for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Very lucky. With that saving and the saving of the entrance fee I see why you have gone twice.  If you go again have some fairy floss for me.


Wouldn't have gone twice if I had to pay (though you can get a $10 readmission ticket once you are in if you do want to go back). Probalby wouldn't go once if I had to pay though I might. Had a bit of fairy floss Monday. Martyanne bought some so I had a bit. I had got some last year more for memories than anything else. 
Have some great memories of going as a kid- in a few years I might be going with a grandchild- for a very expensive day out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Ok so I have a favor to ask. I received a message from my friend Katys husband Steve. Katy and I met at work and fast became friends. When I had the problems earlier this year with my head (before the strokes)she was there to comfort me and encourage me to think positive. During one of our talks she told me that she has M.S. and is terminal. I felt so stupid crying to her but she said don't. She told me we were meant to be friends, so we could help eachother through all of this.
> His message was that she sleeps mostly everyday. Weak and has no strength. Has lost the feeling in her right hand and has issues speaking. Also she has lost most of her teeth. I fear the end is near for my fear friend and it is breaking my heart. Although death would release her from her pain and struggles I am feeling selfish in not wanting to let her go. Crying my heart out and knowing that you are all here for me to share this with you helps me to get it out. Thank you everyone for just being you and for being here.


Your friend found a very special person to enjoy a portion of her life with and that will forever remain in your heart and memories. It is normal to want to have your friend hold on in life and be there to create more happy memories. I think her husband is trying to help you to know the end is near for this special friend. If you can go to see her, you could do it even if she is mostly sleeping. Do as Daralene is doing and hold her hand and talk to her about the beautiful sunset or other wonderful things. It will give her a pleasant picture of what she has seen before and bring her some peace as well. It is a difficult time for her as well as you. Prayers for both of you my dear friend.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have only read a few pages of this week's tea party, but wanted to let everyone know that we have made it safely home. Oh the adventures we had!!!! The drive to the home went smoothly until we got to Dayton. We were hit with a severe storm with hail and lightening and heavy rains. Needless to say that I was driving and through a construction zone. I stayed in the fast lane so I only had cars on one side of me and I could try to see the yellow line on the edge of the road. I was glad to be done with that storm. Later that evening, we had another storm just as bad at the house. We lost power and had 3 inches of rain in one hour. It hailed as well. We had already met with the realtor before the storm hit and knew what she suggested to do and not do. We also met with the contractor when we first arrived. The hardwood floors and baseboards looked awful so they need to be redone. Other things didn't get finished so they are back on the contractor's list. He told me he had another job he had to start and then he has a 2 week vacation/tournament so I would have to wait until October even though he knew that I wanted to put the house on the market by this week. I found another contractor to work with and then the original guy called to say that he could finish my job in the next week and a half. I am now using two contractors to try and finish the house this week. Our realtor offered some tools and an air mattress for the weekend. We also borrowed a ladder and tools from another friend. The air conditioning was not fixed and would not get fixed for the weekend so we borrowed fans from the church for the weekend as well. It was only in the mid to upper 90's for the daytime hours, but did cool off into the upper 60's and low 70's at night. The first night we went to get air mattresses, bottled water, and dinner. Of course the heavy rain was causing flooding and it was dark outside so that was an adventure as well. I did all of the driving for the weekend and a few times were extremely challenging. Saturday was a shopping day for paint and other supplies. By late afternoon on Saturday, I was feeling quite bad and felt like I was going to collapse so I had to lay down for about 45 minutes. I was in pretty bad shape health wise on Saturday and had to monitor my health all weekend as I tried to get things done. 

The heavy rains on Friday evening helped to show us that we had a drain problem for the driveway so we had to have that all dug out and replaced. Part of the basement had to be cut out as well and then cemented back in after the drain was fixed. We didn't know that there was a crack in a pipe under the shower so we are having that repaired this week as well. We scrubbed down the walls, cabinets and sink in the kitchen. We power washed the exterior of the house as well as the concrete patio and sidewalks. We started painting the house as well as weed garden beds and mulch them. My DH borrowed a mower and mowed the yard which was becoming a field. The teenager that we thought we had hired did not follow through so now we are using a professional landscaper to keep that looking nice until the house sells. We washed windows, vacuumed and swept floors. I cleaned the shower so we could use it. It was nasty. 

We did take the time to eat some foods local to the area. DH and my girlfriend enjoyed some Skyline Chili while Matthew enjoyed a Subway sandwich and I had a burrito bowl. That evening, I went to 3 different restaurants on one road to make everyone happy. I brought the food home to eat that day. We also enjoyed some LaRosa's pizza the night of the big storm. We lost power that night and it was out for 8 hours. It came on in the middle of the night. We also enjoyed some Rueben sandwiches from a restaurant called Izzy's. My friend was delighted with that meal. Matthew did food runs with my DH or me as we brought the food home so we could keep working. The new contractor was so impressed with how hard we worked and offered to finish the work for such a low rate we couldn't refuse and we needed to return home before we could get it all done. The new contractor is bidding at 1/2 of the rate of the other. He works with the realtor frequently and knows what she wants done. 

We returned home late last night and now I have to do laundry and clean house here for the next few days. I have knitting group on Friday and work Saturday and Sunday so I still have a lot to do in so little time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FYI....just got a call from Marianne. A gentleman in a car behind them as they were driving to airport had a heart attack and crashed into them. Marianne hit her head but she's okay; paramedics checked her out tlhoroughly. Car can't be driven; having to reschedule her flight home. Please keep her in prayer as new travel arrangements are being worked out. She was pretty shook up. Thank God no one else was hurt and she is okay.

Off to catch up reading.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Linda I am so sorry you had such a rough week. I hope this new doctor can help you with the foot pain and that the stress eases up for you. You are always on my prayer list but will add in a few extras. I also pray that this week has been a little better. At least the temps sound a bit better.



Spider said:


> I feel like I am way behind. Last week was not a great week, started out with a stress test, first couldn't find my way to the medical center because of all the road construction, did not want to be late because needed to eventually get to work. Then walked into the clinic checked in and the waiting room was full. So sat there and thought wonder what my stress level is now. Got home changed and off to work, then the next day saw a new chiropractor and acupuncturist. Needed to try something for the foot pain. I am at my last resort for that. Saw her , got sick in the car on the way home, the whole week went that way. Plus it was so hot and humid. But made it through it. Got a lot of things accomplished by staying in one place this weekend. And had eight of the family for dinner yesterday so that was nice. Today back to work, but much cooler weather. Just wonderful!!
> Hope all is well,, will try and keep up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know you miss him. You wil always miss him but pray that you will find comfort and joy again. Please take care of yourself. We always have your back.


budasha said:


> How right this is! I miss my DH terribly. Even though he was ill, I'd have him back in a minute.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Feeling off colour today- enough to struggle to do anything but feel OK if I just sit and nothing but knit or read (and I assume KP). A good excuse to do nothing.


Hope you are feeling better by now. I have those days sometimes


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have only read a few pages of this week's tea party, but wanted to let everyone know that we have made it safely home. Oh the adventures we had!!!! The drive to the home went smoothly until we got to Dayton. We were hit with a severe storm with hail and lightening and heavy rains. Needless to say that I was driving and through a construction zone. I stayed in the fast lane so I only had cars on one side of me and I could try to see the yellow line on the edge of the road. I was glad to be done with that storm. Later that evening, we had another storm just as bad at the house. We lost power and had 3 inches of rain in one hour. It hailed as well. We had already met with the realtor before the storm hit and knew what she suggested to do and not do. We also met with the contractor when we first arrived. The hardwood floors and baseboards looked awful so they need to be redone. Other things didn't get finished so they are back on the contractor's list. He told me he had another job he had to start and then he has a 2 week vacation/tournament so I would have to wait until October even though he knew that I wanted to put the house on the market by this week. I found another contractor to work with and then the original guy called to say that he could finish my job in the next week and a half. I am now using two contractors to try and finish the house this week. Our realtor offered some tools and an air mattress for the weekend. We also borrowed a ladder and tools from another friend. The air conditioning was not fixed and would not get fixed for the weekend so we borrowed fans from the church for the weekend as well. It was only in the mid to upper 90's for the daytime hours, but did cool off into the upper 60's and low 70's at night. The first night we went to get air mattresses, bottled water, and dinner. Of course the heavy rain was causing flooding and it was dark outside so that was an adventure as well. I did all of the driving for the weekend and a few times were extremely challenging. Saturday was a shopping day for paint and other supplies. By late afternoon on Saturday, I was feeling quite bad and felt like I was going to collapse so I had to lay down for about 45 minutes. I was in pretty bad shape health wise on Saturday and had to monitor my health all weekend as I tried to get things done.
> 
> The heavy rains on Friday evening helped to show us that we had a drain problem for the driveway so we had to have that all dug out and replaced. Part of the basement had to be cut out as well and then cemented back in after the drain was fixed. We didn't know that there was a crack in a pipe under the shower so we are having that repaired this week as well. We scrubbed down the walls, cabinets and sink in the kitchen. We power washed the exterior of the house as well as the concrete patio and sidewalks. We started painting the house as well as weed garden beds and mulch them. My DH borrowed a mower and mowed the yard which was becoming a field. The teenager that we thought we had hired did not follow through so now we are using a professional landscaper to keep that looking nice until the house sells. We washed windows, vacuumed and swept floors. I cleaned the shower so we could use it. It was nasty.
> 
> ...


What an adventure! It sounds like you had heat exhaustion. I am glad you got so much done and found another contractor to help. I am glad you had a safe trip. I would not liked the weather, as driver or passenger.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI....just got a call from Marianne. A gentleman in a car behind them as they were driving to airport had a heart attack and crashed into them. Marianne hit her head but she's okay; paramedics checked her out tlhoroughly. Car can't be driven; having to reschedule her flight home. Please keep her in prayer as new travel arrangements are being worked out. She was pretty shook up. Thank God no one else was hurt and she is okay.
> 
> Off to catch up reading.....


Oh no. Good she is ok. Prayers


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> What an adventure! It sounds like you had heat exhaustion. I am glad you got so much done and found another contractor to help. I am glad you had a safe trip. I would not liked the weather, as driver or passenger.


I think it is quite possible that I had heat exhaustion or possibly something not functioning right in the body as I could not find my thyroid medication until the next day.

I forgot to say that my DH went to get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and he almost went through the window to the ground below. We were sleeping on an air mattress and he has bad legs so difficult for him to get up. He lost his balance and somehow he ended up pushing out the window screen but caught himself before going through the window itself. We had quite the adventure these past few days. I have only been up for 3 hours and I am already so tired that I want to go back to sleep. I think it might be nap time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

For all who are in pain, feeling unwell or just missing someone. Huge hugs and loving thoughts to you all. Xo &#9825;


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, hoping you can get rest and refreshed.
Linda, healing energy sent your way.
Julie, hugs.
Mel, cute hairdo for Gage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wouldn't have gone twice if I had to pay (though you can get a $10 readmission ticket once you are in if you do want to go back). Probalby wouldn't go once if I had to pay though I might. Had a bit of fairy floss Monday. Martyanne bought some so I had a bit. I had got some last year more for memories than anything else.
> Have some great memories of going as a kid- in a few years I might be going with a grandchild- for a very expensive day out.


I'm guessing fairy floss might be what we call cotton candy? I like your name for it better!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI....just got a call from Marianne. A gentleman in a car behind them as they were driving to airport had a heart attack and crashed into them. Marianne hit her head but she's okay; paramedics checked her out tlhoroughly. Car can't be driven; having to reschedule her flight home. Please keep her in prayer as new travel arrangements are being worked out. She was pretty shook up. Thank God no one else was hurt and she is okay.
> 
> Off to catch up reading.....


 :shock: Oh my goodness. Glad she's okay, but that poor man.

Sending hugs & healing thoughts for all others in need as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Linda, I hope you have a better week & that the new doctor can help with the feet

Mary, I'm glad you are home safe & got lots done & organized but Imthink you need to get a little more rest before you get sick.

Julie, sorry that Bronwen was snippy with you, hopefully just a bad day for her, don't let it get you down.

Gwen, poor Marianne, so glad she wasn't hurt badly but still a terrible end to her visit with Ben.

Flyty1n, hope they get the fire under control quickly, scary when it's so close to such heavily populated areas & the smoke is so thick.
Margaret, hope you are feeling better soon.

GD just arrived so I best get off here.
Ive had a headache for several days now, none of the usual things seem to be helping, I think there is something in the air that my sinuses don't like. I'm getting sick of it as I have things to get done.
Talk later


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm guessing fairy floss might be what we call cotton candy? I like your name for it better!


And we call it a mixture of both names candy floss


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pacer, what a litany of things going wrong- I am so sorry the contractor proved so bad, hopefully the new one will be 'worth his salt'. The weather was really against you, but maybe the faults it has proven will be better mended, can you be sued if things are wrong? like the drainage, when you sell, I just don't know what your realities in the US are. Hoping you are recovering well, and have been able to rest up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI....just got a call from Marianne. A gentleman in a car behind them as they were driving to airport had a heart attack and crashed into them. Marianne hit her head but she's okay; paramedics checked her out tlhoroughly. Car can't be driven; having to reschedule her flight home. Please keep her in prayer as new travel arrangements are being worked out. She was pretty shook up. Thank God no one else was hurt and she is okay.
> 
> Off to catch up reading.....


Prayers for Marianne!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, hoping you can get rest and refreshed.
> Linda, healing energy sent your way.
> Julie, hugs.
> Mel, cute hairdo for Gage.


Hugs for you, too, Joy, Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Linda, I hope you have a better week & that the new doctor can help with the feet
> 
> Mary, I'm glad you are home safe & got lots done & organized but Imthink you need to get a little more rest before you get sick.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie! Hoping you can work out what is causing your headache!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And we call it a mixture of both names candy floss


Same here!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mom and me. 
I called my moms older sister and her younger sister and brother and they talked about memories and prayed with her. Mom knew who they were and said yes and Amen. Felt this will help them since they are so far away in Canada. Hope it helped mom too. She does look hAppy while sleeping. Sisters made me sleep in the bed last night so I feel much better. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom and me.
> I called my moms older sister and her younger sister and brother and they talked about memories and prayed with her. Mom knew who they were and said yes and Amen. Felt this will help them since they are so far away in Canada. Hope it helped mom too. She does look hAppy while sleeping. Sisters made me sleep in the bed last night so I feel much better. Hope you are all well.


That is a lovely photo, Daralene! Glad you have slept.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Daralene, I was with Mum when she took a sudden turn for the worse, we had a several hundred mile dash to get there, and spent 12 hours at her bedside, holding her hand and just being there, it was sad but I was glad to be there and cherish those last moments. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a treasured photo.  Glad you slept in a bed. Be sure to keep yourself healthy and may you be doubly blessed by being with your mom during this time.


Cashmeregma said:


> Mom and me.
> I called my moms older sister and her younger sister and brother and they talked about memories and prayed with her. Mom knew who they were and said yes and Amen. Felt this will help them since they are so far away in Canada. Hope it helped mom too. She does look hAppy while sleeping. Sisters made me sleep in the bed last night so I feel much better. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a lovely photo, Daralene! Glad you have slept.


A beautiful picture Daralene . It Definitly says a thousand words

Sonja


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Beautiful hands ! Praying for you and your Mom . Lovely picture for a keepsake !


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> What an adventure! It sounds like you had heat exhaustion. I am glad you got so much done and found another contractor to help. I am glad you had a safe trip. I would not liked the weather, as driver or passenger.


You Definitly had an advent full weekend Mary . I hope you have time to get some rest before you start work again 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And we call it a mixture of both names candy floss


We always called it candy floss when I was young but the GKs call it cotton candy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baby booties - baby booties - baby booties - baby booties

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/chevron-boots-crochet?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=8165342466-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-8165342466-60616885


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom and me.
> I called my moms older sister and her younger sister and brother and they talked about memories and prayed with her. Mom knew who they were and said yes and Amen. Felt this will help them since they are so far away in Canada. Hope it helped mom too. She does look hAppy while sleeping. Sisters made me sleep in the bed last night so I feel much better. Hope you are all well.


I'm glad your mom got to talk to all of her siblings since a visit in person isn't likely. 
It's good you got a good rest last night, don't want you getting to worn out & then sick.
I know from experience it's very hard to sit with someone who's not doing well but so much better to be there than away from her & worrying. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> baby booties - baby booties - baby booties - baby booties
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/chevron-boots-crochet?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=8165342466-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-8165342466-60616885


I saw those, so cute!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene I love the photo of you and mum holding hands. It is hard to watch someone you love suffer and forget you. I am so happy you are there with her. She knows your love is wrapped around her. Hugs and prayers for you and your mum.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got 2 out of 3 pairs of slippers made to go with the hats I made for my friend to o with the hats.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think it is quite possible that I had heat exhaustion or possibly something not functioning right in the body as I could not find my thyroid medication until the next day.
> 
> I forgot to say that my DH went to get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and he almost went through the window to the ground below. We were sleeping on an air mattress and he has bad legs so difficult for him to get up. He lost his balance and somehow he ended up pushing out the window screen but caught himself before going through the window itself. We had quite the adventure these past few days. I have only been up for 3 hours and I am already so tired that I want to go back to sleep. I think it might be nap time.


I am glad he didn't go thru the window!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom and me.
> I called my moms older sister and her younger sister and brother and they talked about memories and prayed with her. Mom knew who they were and said yes and Amen. Felt this will help them since they are so far away in Canada. Hope it helped mom too. She does look hAppy while sleeping. Sisters made me sleep in the bed last night so I feel much better. Hope you are all well.


That was a wonderful thing to do! Good for all of you. And good that you got a good nights sleep. Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> baby booties - baby booties - baby booties - baby booties
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/chevron-boots-crochet?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=8165342466-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-8165342466-60616885


I saw these this morning and thought I would love to make these . I think I need more practise before I attempt them . This is my first try at a shoe . I haven't cut the yarn as I will be pulling it out to try again . I crochet inside out not that it mattered with the shoe as I just turned it the right way but it got me wondering what will happen if I attempt a dress


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pacer, what a litany of things going wrong- I am so sorry the contractor proved so bad, hopefully the new one will be 'worth his salt'. The weather was really against you, but maybe the faults it has proven will be better mended, can you be sued if things are wrong? like the drainage, when you sell, I just don't know what your realities in the US are. Hoping you are recovering well, and have been able to rest up.


We had the drain fixed so that is no longer an issue. I am not sure if I could be sued or not. We are fixing the things that we know are needing of the fixing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Got 2 out of 3 pairs of slippers made to go with the hats I made for my friend to o with the hats.


They look great Mel


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw these this morning and thought I would love to make these . I think I need more practise before I attempt them . This is my first try at a shoe . I haven't cut the yarn as I will be pulling it out to try again . I crochet inside out not that it mattered with the shoe as I just turned it the right way but it got me wondering what will happen if I attempt a dress


I love the colours you have chosen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> We had the drain fixed so that is no longer an issue. I am not sure if I could be sued or not. We are fixing the things that we know are needing of the fixing.


Which I guess is the best that you can do! I am so glad I am not trying to sell property, I find it quite nerve wracking.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I saw these this morning and thought I would love to make these . I think I need more practise before I attempt them . This is my first try at a shoe . I haven't cut the yarn as I will be pulling it out to try again . I crochet inside out not that it mattered with the shoe as I just turned it the right way but it got me wondering what will happen if I attempt a dress


This looks awesome, I think you will be off and running before you know it! A dress would probably come easy for you. I just watched a lot of video on my iPad. And when I didn't know the stitch typed it in and again watched a video


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme those wee shoes are so cute. I've made a couple for little ones very similar with crossed straps. I used silver bells to fasten them as they were Christmas gift. &#128512;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja those little shoes are the sweetest and the colors go so well together&#128077;

I must be crazy. I am using black yarn to make a hat for Gage. It will be the- Enderman hat by knitca on Ravelry. Will post when it is done. &#9786;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We had the drain fixed so that is no longer an issue. I am not sure if I could be sued or not. We are fixing the things that we know are needing of the fixing.


When you fill out the disclosure form, list everything that has been repaired. Then state that everything you knew about was fixed, everything else is sold as is. It's the best you can do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw these this morning and thought I would love to make these . I think I need more practise before I attempt them . This is my first try at a shoe . I haven't cut the yarn as I will be pulling it out to try again . I crochet inside out not that it mattered with the shoe as I just turned it the right way but it got me wondering what will happen if I attempt a dress


Hmmm if I am picturing this right, when you are crocheting around, you are working the stitches that are farthest away from you. Correct? If you work the stitches closest to you instead, (and from the outside of the piece)you should then be working right side out. They do look nice tho!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja those little shoes are the sweetest and the colors go so well together👍
> 
> I must be crazy. I am using black yarn to make a hat for Gage. It will be the- Enderman hat by knitca on Ravelry. Will post when it is done. ☺


Be sure to lay something light colored in your lap for contrast. Much easier on the eyes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Swedenme those wee shoes are so cute. I've made a couple for little ones very similar with crossed straps. I used silver bells to fasten them as they were Christmas gift. 😀


Thank you Fan , Jackie and Julie ,it was my first try and I at least understand a few different stitches now . Was quite pleased with myself that I kept having the right amount of stitches or more truthfully I was surprised I had the right amount 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja those little shoes are the sweetest and the colors go so well together👍
> 
> I must be crazy. I am using black yarn to make a hat for Gage. It will be the- Enderman hat by knitca on Ravelry. Will post when it is done. ☺


Thank you Mel . 
Rather you than me The first time I used black in never entered my head that the stitches would be hard to see 
Look forward to seeing a picture 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmmm if I am picturing this right, when you are crocheting around, you are working the stitches that are farthest away from you. Correct? If you work the stitches closest to you instead, (and from the outside of the piece)you should then be working right side out. They do look nice tho!


To be quite honest Tammi not quite sure what I did 😄, all I know is that it looks like a shoe and it's gone now . Will practise some more tomorrow


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom and me.
> I called my moms older sister and her younger sister and brother and they talked about memories and prayed with her. Mom knew who they were and said yes and Amen. Felt this will help them since they are so far away in Canada. Hope it helped mom too. She does look hAppy while sleeping. Sisters made me sleep in the bed last night so I feel much better. Hope you are all well.


A very moving photograph. I am praying for you all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Got 2 out of 3 pairs of slippers made to go with the hats I made for my friend to o with the hats.


great slippers :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Be sure to lay something light colored in your lap for contrast. Much easier on the eyes!


Good advice Thank you. I won't be knitting on it at night. Only day time because I think it might be troublesome.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I agree dark navy ,black really gives the eyes strain . Your slippers look great , love your hat too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Good advice Thank you. I won't be knitting on it at night. Only day time because I think it might be troublesome.


I got told to use light coloured needles too easier to see the stitches


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good for you! See Sonja? You will do this too. Whatever is most comfortable. I am left handed and learning crochet but I am learning right handed because neither way felt any better than the other! LOL


I can only crochet a little, but I know the way I hold the hook is all wrong (I hold it pretty much the way I hold my right knitting needle) but it works for me!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which I guess is the best that you can do! I am so glad I am not trying to sell property, I find it quite nerve wracking.


I could have tried selling it "as is" and not fixed up any of the house. It is not what I chose to do with it being in such condition as it was. Most things should be fixed and ready to go by the end of this week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm guessing fairy floss might be what we call cotton candy? I like your name for it better!


And we amalgamate the two and call it candy floss!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

marlark said:


> Dear fellow Tpers: It has been a long time since I have had the inclination to get into the computer and it seems every time I try something isn't working right and I can't proceed because I have very little tech savy. Today and for a couple of weeks the wi-fi is not working. My health continues be give me problems and sap my strength. Ever since the episode with aspiration pneumonia I can't walk very far without severe
> shortness of breath. For this reason I don't leave the house much. My heart gets very irregular at times and my blood pressure also is very high, sometimes over 200 if I don't keep a sharp eye on it. Despite these hinderences I
> did manage to get to the convention of Jehovah Witnesses in Long Beach thanks to the loving provisions of one of my
> sister witnesses and her husband. We split the 3 days and went on 2 weekends and they made every effort to ease the
> ...


Welcome back. Thanks to those who now do summaries, you could find the pictures from this year's KAP by reading the summaries. It took place a few weeks ago and was a lot of fun. It was the weekend of August 14-16th and most of the pictures were posted after the 16th of August.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you left a few marks of your own. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye Jo!, sadly she bit my head off, last night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i dare you. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm not even going to look at those! I have far too much sweet stuff here now so I won't even tempt myslef.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will have this down in no time. then this pattern will be a piece of cake. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Which Christmas would that be for Sam ?😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a "show"? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I hope you feel back to normal by tomorrow. That was a great price on the strawberries etc.... yummo. I havent been to a Show in years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad marianne is ok - too bad about the car though - hope they can get something that works soon. when did she think she would make it home. was her son hurt? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> FYI....just got a call from Marianne. A gentleman in a car behind them as they were driving to airport had a heart attack and crashed into them. Marianne hit her head but she's okay; paramedics checked her out tlhoroughly. Car can't be driven; having to reschedule her flight home. Please keep her in prayer as new travel arrangements are being worked out. She was pretty shook up. Thank God no one else was hurt and she is okay.
> 
> Off to catch up reading.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope she sees the acupuncturist - i'm a great believer. --- am



Gweniepooh said:


> Linda I am so sorry you had such a rough week. I hope this new doctor can help you with the foot pain and that the stress eases up for you. You are always on my prayer list but will add in a few extras. I also pray that this week has been a little better. At least the temps sound a bit better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> glad marianne is ok - too bad about the car though - hope they can get something that works soon. when did she think she would make it home. was her son hurt? --- sam


So sorry to har about Marianne hurting her head in The crash. Sometimes
it can seem mild but have. unseen consequences. The last thing she needed. Hope arrangements go Ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> A very moving photograph. I am praying for you all.


Thank you so much. 
Mom is sleeping eand I have dinner on for everyone so will try and read a few posts In The recliner beside mom.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, the little slipper is very cute, I can't believe you pulled it out, it looks great. I think I have nearly a mate in my craft room somewhere


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sis is home from work so have to get dinner out of the oven. Hugs to all of you and pray things are going well. If I'm not too tired tonight I will try and read more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That was a wonderful thing to do! Good for all of you. And good that you got a good nights sleep. Keeping you all in my prayers.


Thank you Tami. You couldn't hear mom's response very well but they heard her whisper. Made them feel so good. I also called my 96 yr. old aunt in Canada when my brother and his family sang for mom and held up the speaker phone for her so she could feel like she is here. She just can't make the trip any more. Was down this summer and it took her 2 weeks to recover. I'm on the couch tonight but will sleep well I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I saw these this morning and thought I would love to make these . I think I need more practise before I attempt them . This is my first try at a shoe . I haven't cut the yarn as I will be pulling it out to try again . I crochet inside out not that it mattered with the shoe as I just turned it the right way but it got me wondering what will happen if I attempt a dress


Lovely!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja those little shoes are the sweetest and the colors go so well together👍
> 
> I must be crazy. I am using black yarn to make a hat for Gage. It will be the- Enderman hat by knitca on Ravelry. Will post when it is done. ☺


I did black hats for DH and DS. Such a strain but worth it all in the end.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't keep my eyes open. Didn't get much read. Hugs to all. Looks like I am going to have to try and catch up some tomorrow if possible.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> I did black hats for DH and DS. Such a strain but worth it all in the end.


Is that the hat that DH lost on one of his trips? Did you have to make him a new one? I am happy that you are able to spend some time with Mom during her difficult days. She is blessed to have such wonderful daughters.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Any word on how Marianne and family are doing? It sounds like an accident that was unavoidable. I do hope the other driver will be okay as well.

Sonja...Your practice, crochet bootie was adorable. I can't wait to see the final version.

I had a lazy day today. I went to the post office and bank this morning so we grabbed a bite to eat and I stopped at a store to buy a shark vacuum cleaner. This evening I went grocery shopping as we did not have much food in the house. The rest of my day has been reading KTP and napping. I only took an hour nap this morning so that I could still sleep tonight. I still have lots of housework to get done tomorrow.

Matthew taught our friend how to do Kumihimo during our trip. She made a key chain. She is hoping to figure out how to make 5-6 feet chains for the school bags we make for charity. She would like to ask some retired people to make some for her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> To be quite honest Tammi not quite sure what I did 😄, all I know is that it looks like a shoe and it's gone now . Will practise some more tomorrow


That is basically what I did the first time I used double pointed needles, so I think that is what you did. You will get there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can only crochet a little, but I know the way I hold the hook is all wrong (I hold it pretty much the way I hold my right knitting needle) but it works for me!


You hold it the way it works for you. I know many who hold their crochet hook like a pencil. I hold mine like a knife, with the hook in the palm of my hand.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way bonnie -to get rid of the headache and you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Linda, I hope you have a better week & that the new doctor can help with the feet
> 
> Mary, I'm glad you are home safe & got lots done & organized but Imthink you need to get a little more rest before you get sick.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I could have tried selling it "as is" and not fixed up any of the house. It is not what I chose to do with it being in such condition as it was. Most things should be fixed and ready to go by the end of this week.


You will get a better price by fixing things, just don't let anyone talk you into doing extra cosmetic things that don't NEED done. You just have to weigh the cost of the extra cosmetic stuff against the extra price you "might" get out of it after doing them.

Glad you will have most of it finished by the end of the week! Are you feeling better now?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely picture daralene - sending tons of soothing energy to you and your mother and sister. take good care of you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Mom and me.
> I called my moms older sister and her younger sister and brother and they talked about memories and prayed with her. Mom knew who they were and said yes and Amen. Felt this will help them since they are so far away in Canada. Hope it helped mom too. She does look hAppy while sleeping. Sisters made me sleep in the bed last night so I feel much better. Hope you are all well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sure looks perfect to me sonja - see - you will soon be churning out designs of your own making. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I saw these this morning and thought I would love to make these . I think I need more practise before I attempt them . This is my first try at a shoe . I haven't cut the yarn as I will be pulling it out to try again . I crochet inside out not that it mattered with the shoe as I just turned it the right way but it got me wondering what will happen if I attempt a dress


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, what a precious picture of you and your DM holding hands. Hoping you can continue to rest well. 
Mel, slippers adorable.
Sonja, admire your creativity and willingness to try new things.
Gwen, healing energy for Marianne and Ben.
Bonnie, healing energy sent your way.
My friend and I drove up along the eastern Sierras today to Bishop, CA. It's 150 miles each way. Along the way we dropped off flyers for a Sandy Boucher workshop we are having here 9/26. We had squalls to the east of us coming home and saw a flight of snow geese fly under a rainbow that touched the ground and then turned into a double rainbow. Lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I could have tried selling it "as is" and not fixed up any of the house. It is not what I chose to do with it being in such condition as it was. Most things should be fixed and ready to go by the end of this week.


Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope you left a few marks of your own. --- sam


No, not my style, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know that - should not have said that - i have bitten my tongue more than once. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> No, not my style, Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know that - should not have said that - i have bitten my tongue more than once. --- sam


Understood! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, what a precious picture of you and your DM holding hands. Hoping you can continue to rest well.
> Mel, slippers adorable.
> Sonja, admire your creativity and willingness to try new things.
> Gwen, healing energy for Marianne and Ben.
> ...


Bet the views were beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fortunately no one ine car Marianne was in was hurt. Haven't heard from her again so don't kowif she got a flight toay later or ot.

Headed to bbe a little earlier tonight; not quite midnight. Hope to sleep well. TTYL


thewren said:


> glad marianne is ok - too bad about the car though - hope they can get something that works soon. when did she think she would make it home. was her son hurt? --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Didn't get much more knit on the hat will work on it tomorrow. 

The setting sun was beautiful tonight. 

I have messaged Katys husband Steve enquiring about me visiting her. He has said yes. He is caring for her at home. He will call me when she us having a good day so I can come over. I am grateful to be able to spend this time with her.&#10084;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't get much more knit on the hat will work on it tomorrow.
> 
> The setting sun was beautiful tonight.
> 
> I have messaged Katys husband Steve enquiring about me visiting her. He has said yes. He is caring for her at home. He will call me when she us having a good day so I can come over. I am grateful to be able to spend this time with her.❤


Sunrises and sunsets are so special. 
I am glad you will get to have some time with your friend!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh darowil ---- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sets/Seed-Stitch-Baby-Set-from-Red-Heart


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy your way bonnie -to get rid of the headache and you back in the pink real quick. --- sam


Thanks, Sam, it's much better today


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, sounds like you saw some lovely scenery. I'm glad you're feeling better these days so you can get out & about.

Melody, lovely sunsets & slippers.

Mary, I'm glad you got some rest after your very busy weekend.

Sam, thanks for the link to the baby things, some cute ones. I made that seed stitch one a while ago for a gift.

It was very frosty here this morning, GD & I picked a few more cucumbers & tomatoes that weren't hurt & became visible when the foliage drooped. We also had to deliver a pail of carrots & corn to the horse like every time she comes. Soon as he hears us coming he races to the fence to get the treats.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, the little slipper is very cute, I can't believe you pulled it out, it looks great. I think I have nearly a mate in my craft room somewhere


Thank you Bonnie . It was just a practise one , can always make it again today , or at least I think I can 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely!!!!


Thank you Daralene 
I hope you are getting a good nights sleep


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Julie. I will treasure our time together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie. I will treasure our time together.


I am sure you will!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie. I will treasure our time together.


Your photos are beautiful. I will keep praying for your friend and family.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom and me.
> I called my moms older sister and her younger sister and brother and they talked about memories and prayed with her. Mom knew who they were and said yes and Amen. Felt this will help them since they are so far away in Canada. Hope it helped mom too. She does look hAppy while sleeping. Sisters made me sleep in the bed last night so I feel much better. Hope you are all well.


What a wonderful touching photo. So glad you can be with your Mom.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I could have tried selling it "as is" and not fixed up any of the house. It is not what I chose to do with it being in such condition as it was. Most things should be fixed and ready to go by the end of this week.


You sure had quite the weekend. I am sure the value of the house will go up a lot when people see the work you have put into it.
Is this a house you had rented out and hadn't seen for a while?
Hope you are feeling better and can rest your poor body for a bit.
Marilynn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a lovely photo, Daralene! Glad you have slept.


Thank you so much Julie. I got some good sleep last night too. I know how important it is if I am going to be of any use at all. Yesterday my sisters made me go out, so I went to a store called Antique Rose Hartville, Ohio. You can pull them up on FB. What a fun store. I got a table runner for Thanksgiving. I wanted to go to the grocery store too but just couldn't walk any more so went home. Maybe today. I'll be making another frittata for sis's this morning as they loved it so. Poor mom. Such a long hard struggle but she wanted her 3 daughters together with her and we are here for her. I still don't know how you ever did this alone Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Daralene, I was with Mum when she took a sudden turn for the worse, we had a several hundred mile dash to get there, and spent 12 hours at her bedside, holding her hand and just being there, it was sad but I was glad to be there and cherish those last moments. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


If it wasn't for my sister, I would have had the long trip too. Mom wasn't bad like this when she arranged to pick me up in Pittsburgh and bring me back. In fact I was going to go back home but she quickly declined. Precious moments for sure but I had been reconciled to the fact I might not be here. So glad I am and so glad you were able to be with your mom too. That must have been a long few hundred mile trip. Thank you so much for sharing your cherished moments with me. I have learned on KTP that I am not alone but multiplied by many.



Swedenme said:


> A beautiful picture Daralene . It Definitly says a thousand words
> 
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. It will be bring back these precious moments.



Bubba Love said:


> Beautiful hands ! Praying for you and your Mom . Lovely picture for a keepsake !


Thank you Bubba Love. Prayers appreciated. We love taking care of mom but watching her suffer, we know that the moment of her passing will be a blessing for her.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your mom got to talk to all of her siblings since a visit in person isn't likely.
> It's good you got a good rest last night, don't want you getting to worn out & then sick.
> I know from experience it's very hard to sit with someone who's not doing well but so much better to be there than away from her & worrying. Take care of yourself.


Thank you Bonnie. I'm so glad it worked out that I am here. It is hard for the nurses to give us a time as I'm sure you know, being a nurse. There are times when it could be that moment and times when it is hard to judge. Each moment with us is a git but for her sake I pray she won't suffer much longer. She told me she is so tired of all of this.



gagesmom said:


> Daralene I love the photo of you and mum holding hands. It is hard to watch someone you love suffer and forget you. I am so happy you are there with her. She knows your love is wrapped around her. Hugs and prayers for you and your mum.


Thank you Mel. I am definitely thankful for you being back on here as you are such a joy. You are one of the miracles for sure. Appreciate your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have only read a few pages of this week's tea party, but wanted to let everyone know that we have made it safely home. Oh the adventures we had!!!! The drive to the home went smoothly until we got to Dayton. We were hit with a severe storm with hail and lightening and heavy rains. Needless to say that I was driving and through a construction zone. I stayed in the fast lane so I only had cars on one side of me and I could try to see the yellow line on the edge of the road. I was glad to be done with that storm. Later that evening, we had another storm just as bad at the house. We lost power and had 3 inches of rain in one hour. It hailed as well. We had already met with the realtor before the storm hit and knew what she suggested to do and not do. We also met with the contractor when we first arrived. The hardwood floors and baseboards looked awful so they need to be redone. Other things didn't get finished so they are back on the contractor's list. He told me he had another job he had to start and then he has a 2 week vacation/tournament so I would have to wait until October even though he knew that I wanted to put the house on the market by this week. I found another contractor to work with and then the original guy called to say that he could finish my job in the next week and a half. I am now using two contractors to try and finish the house this week. Our realtor offered some tools and an air mattress for the weekend. We also borrowed a ladder and tools from another friend. The air conditioning was not fixed and would not get fixed for the weekend so we borrowed fans from the church for the weekend as well. It was only in the mid to upper 90's for the daytime hours, but did cool off into the upper 60's and low 70's at night. The first night we went to get air mattresses, bottled water, and dinner. Of course the heavy rain was causing flooding and it was dark outside so that was an adventure as well. I did all of the driving for the weekend and a few times were extremely challenging. Saturday was a shopping day for paint and other supplies. By late afternoon on Saturday, I was feeling quite bad and felt like I was going to collapse so I had to lay down for about 45 minutes. I was in pretty bad shape health wise on Saturday and had to monitor my health all weekend as I tried to get things done.
> 
> The heavy rains on Friday evening helped to show us that we had a drain problem for the driveway so we had to have that all dug out and replaced. Part of the basement had to be cut out as well and then cemented back in after the drain was fixed. We didn't know that there was a crack in a pipe under the shower so we are having that repaired this week as well. We scrubbed down the walls, cabinets and sink in the kitchen. We power washed the exterior of the house as well as the concrete patio and sidewalks. We started painting the house as well as weed garden beds and mulch them. My DH borrowed a mower and mowed the yard which was becoming a field. The teenager that we thought we had hired did not follow through so now we are using a professional landscaper to keep that looking nice until the house sells. We washed windows, vacuumed and swept floors. I cleaned the shower so we could use it. It was nasty.
> 
> ...


Golly! I am exhausted after just reading all that has happened with you. I can imagine how YOU must feel. Take care and remember to breathe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a treasured photo. Glad you slept in a bed. Be sure to keep yourself healthy and may you be doubly blessed by being with your mom during this time.


From me too.... Daralene..... thinking of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, what a trip you had. Those driving conditions are so very stressful and life threatening. Also working so hard in such heat causes heat stroke. It sounds like you either had that or were near. I do hope that when the house sells it will bring you some profit from all this driving and hard work. What a time you had with losing electricity, incompetent contractors and even the boy you hired for the lawn letting you down. May it be worth all your efforts in the end. Are you near Canton or Columbus?

Oh no, just saw where DH almost went through the window. I will be so happy for you when this is all over. It sounds downright dangerous and totally exhausting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am trying to thank all of you and read your posts but need to lie down again. Thank you to all I haven't mentioned and I hope to respond later or tomorrow. I know you all have things you are going through to so I appreciate all your thoughts and prayers. I have knitting with me and not a stitch done, but there will be time for that later.
Big Hugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am trying to thank all of you and read your posts but need to lie down again. Thank you to all I haven't mentioned and I hope to respond later or tomorrow. I know you all have things you are going through to so I appreciate all your thoughts and prayers. I have knitting with me and not a stitch done, but there will be time for that later.
> Big Hugs


Thinking of you all at this sad but precious time for you. One of my biggest regrets is that my mum was alone when she passed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene.....breathe deep. Please don't feel you need to indeividually thank everyone. We know and you are precious to us. Relish your time with mom.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, lovely photos and great work as always. I hope you get to spend time with your dear friend. Take care of yourself, we don't want you being ill again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thinking of you all at this sad but precious time for you. One of my biggest regrets is that my mum was alone when she passed.


Kate, my Dad was alone too, my grandad who was nursed at home by Mum died while she was making him a cup of tea.as a former nurse I know that loved ones often pass when alone, one senior nurse told me that "they were quietly going home".


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have only read a few pages of this week's tea party, but wanted to let everyone know that we have made it safely home. Oh the adventures we had!!!! .


Sounds like a very mixed weekend- but hopefully the people you have doing the work now will get it finished for you- and that the house will then sell quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm guessing fairy floss might be what we call cotton candy? I like your name for it better!


Yes I think it is- pure sugar made fluffy?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom and me.
> I called my moms older sister and her younger sister and brother and they talked about memories and prayed with her. Mom knew who they were and said yes and Amen. Felt this will help them since they are so far away in Canada. Hope it helped mom too. She does look hAppy while sleeping. Sisters made me sleep in the bed last night so I feel much better. Hope you are all well.


I'm so glad you are having this time with your Mum. ANd that she was able to 'talk' with her siblings. And so important for them to be able to have that time with her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw these this morning and thought I would love to make these . I think I need more practise before I attempt them . This is my first try at a shoe . I haven't cut the yarn as I will be pulling it out to try again . I crochet inside out not that it mattered with the shoe as I just turned it the right way but it got me wondering what will happen if I attempt a dress


They are looking good indeed Sonja. Very well done for a first effort.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI....just got a call from Marianne. A gentleman in a car behind them as they were driving to airport had a heart attack and crashed into them. Marianne hit her head but she's okay; paramedics checked her out tlhoroughly. Car can't be driven; having to reschedule her flight home. Please keep her in prayer as new travel arrangements are being worked out. She was pretty shook up. Thank God no one else was hurt and she is okay.
> 
> Off to catch up reading.....


Oh dear. I am glad she wasnt hurt bad and I hope the man is also going to ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I think it is quite possible that I had heat exhaustion or possibly something not functioning right in the body as I could not find my thyroid medication until the next day.
> 
> I forgot to say that my DH went to get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and he almost went through the window to the ground below. We were sleeping on an air mattress and he has bad legs so difficult for him to get up. He lost his balance and somehow he ended up pushing out the window screen but caught himself before going through the window itself. We had quite the adventure these past few days. I have only been up for 3 hours and I am already so tired that I want to go back to sleep. I think it might be nap time.


Good heavens!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh darowil ---- sam
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sets/Seed-Stitch-Baby-Set-from-Red-Heart


That looks lovely thanks Sam. So it earlier today but with no link so now saved. If the little thing that kicked me the other day is a girl I will do that for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Same here!


RE... Candy floss. I have never heard that before. The things we learn at the Tea Party.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

One thing I can never say, this group is boring. Gone for a few days and accidents are happening, homes pretty much being rebuilt,I am always impressed by how we all take things in stride and carry on with the support of each other. Daralene the photo says it all and to all of us. It has been and could be all of us at many different months or years.my heart and prayers are with you and your family through these days. 
Thanks for the concerns guys, my feet have been causing me terrible pains. Tears and frustration. Had a second acupuncturist treatment last night. We will see how that goes. I sure get sick from them though. Something is working somewhere.must get up for morning breakfast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I saw these this morning and thought I would love to make these . I think I need more practise before I attempt them . This is my first try at a shoe . I haven't cut the yarn as I will be pulling it out to try again . I crochet inside out not that it mattered with the shoe as I just turned it the right way but it got me wondering what will happen if I attempt a dress


Well it looks very good to me for a first try thats for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am trying to thank all of you and read your posts but need to lie down again. Thank you to all I haven't mentioned and I hope to respond later or tomorrow. I know you all have things you are going through to so I appreciate all your thoughts and prayers. I have knitting with me and not a stitch done, but there will be time for that later.
> Big Hugs


Don't worry about replying to each of us. It is much mor eimportant theat you are there for your mother,and your sisiters as well as making sure you care for yourself.
As your mother is tired of hanging around I will pray that she goes quickly and peacefully.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is a "show"? --- sam


Pretty much the same idea as a "fair" I think you would say. I hope Darrowil has answered this better than me. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pretty much the same idea as a "fair" I think you would say. I hope Darrowil has answered this better than me. LOL


Actually I totally missed it!

http://www.theshow.com.au/index.jsp this is probably the easiet way to show you. Each capital city has one that is for the whole state to exhibit at but most country towns have there own as well. 
They are a major event in many peoples calendar from children up to adults of all ages.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much Julie. I got some good sleep last night too. I know how important it is if I am going to be of any use at all. Yesterday my sisters made me go out, so I went to a store called Antique Rose Hartville, Ohio. You can pull them up on FB. What a fun store. I got a table runner for Thanksgiving. I wanted to go to the grocery store too but just couldn't walk any more so went home. Maybe today. I'll be making another frittata for sis's this morning as they loved it so. Poor mom. Such a long hard struggle but she wanted her 3 daughters together with her and we are here for her. I still don't know how you ever did this alone Julie.


I was some thirty years younger then, Daralene, than we are now, and at the end Mum did not linger. It wasn't easy, I'll acknowledge that, especially the last two weeks or so, when she kept running away to 'meet her husband'- she had a new baby as well, 'Osmo' whom I had refused to 'feed'. Her world had become quite wonky, but her last words to me were very caring, and had I put her in a home, chances are I would not have shared those lucid moments with her.
I said it before, but I love the image of your hands, very poignant. All strength to you, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE... Candy floss. I have never heard that before. The things we learn at the Tea Party.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: and we tend to think we are so similar!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> You will get a better price by fixing things, just don't let anyone talk you into doing extra cosmetic things that don't NEED done. You just have to weigh the cost of the extra cosmetic stuff against the extra price you "might" get out of it after doing them.
> 
> Glad you will have most of it finished by the end of the week! Are you feeling better now?


The first contractor told me that my realtor said "I would need to replace the cabinets in the kitchen and carpet the attic." When I mentioned it too her, she said "no". I am glad that I waited to get final instructions from her. She wanted the outside of the house painted. We were not expecting to paint the house last weekend, but we got a fair amount done before leaving it for the 2nd contractor. The attic is an attic and I did not want to carpet it as it would encourage people to try to make a bedroom out of it. It cannot be billed as a bedroom because there is no heating and air conditioning to the room and no egress. It is a nice attic as we did drywall it and put in a better flooring when we lived there. We are replacing drapes with blinds which will give an appearance of more space. At this point, we will list on the market as is. The realtor knows what the contractors have been paid to finish. We do expect small bills from both of them, but they will not get paid until the realtor agrees that the work is done. There is certainly things left to do to the house, but the new homeowners will get those opportunities. The kitchen needs renovation, but it is functioning. The house will be ready for a family to live in at the time of the purchase, which is what I was striving for.

I did sleep in this morning and now I will try to attack the house work that has been neglected.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> What a wonderful touching photo. So glad you can be with your Mom.
> Marilynn


That picture reminds me of the one our friend who is a professional photographer took of my mother and my GD Isabelle when we were having pictures of the whole family taken. Mom was 97 and Izzy was 4 months - only 6 weeks later, Mom passed away - she had a very bad heart attack, came home with Hospice to help and DDs and I took care of her. Best thing we ever did. 
Our friend used this picture on his web site for a long time, lots of people think it's a very sweet photo.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Kate, my Dad was alone too, my grandad who was nursed at home by Mum died while she was making him a cup of tea.as a former nurse I know that loved ones often pass when alone, one senior nurse told me that "they were quietly going home".


Both my Mom and Dad, "quietly went home". I was with Dad - he just stopped breathing. Mom passed sometime in the early morning hours - Beth checked her at 2 a.m. and gave her some pain medicine. She went in at 6 a.m. and Mom was gone. We were glad that she wasn't in pain any more. Mom died on Thanksgiving day - we went ahead and had our big dinner, mostly because we were all afraid if we didn't, she'd come back and smack us with her cane!! We called her our "Queen Mum", but my Dad called her "The General"! :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Kate, my Dad was alone too, my grandad who was nursed at home by Mum died while she was making him a cup of tea.as a former nurse I know that loved ones often pass when alone, one senior nurse told me that "they were quietly going home".


I think you are right, sometimes they " wait" til you are gone. We had sat with my step- dad until 11:30 on the Christmas Eve he died but my in- laws wouldn't keep my kids & DH cousin kept them but was going to midnight mass so we had to be home. Dad died about 1/2 hr after we left. I feel bad he died alone & never forgave my DHs parents & sisters for that. They never even expressed condolences, just told me to make sure I had the turkey cooked for Christmas supper the next day :roll: :shock: I have said since, I wish I had left the turkey on their enclosed deck& the dogs could have had it. I have never been so mad/upset at anyone. Until then some of my friends thought I exaggerated how bad they were but after that no one questioned me


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, glad you are able to get rest and you and DS's can be together. We are all with you in spirit. Don't worry about thanking us. We are your family too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't worry about replying to each of us. It is much mor eimportant theat you are there for your mother,and your sisiters as well as making sure you care for yourself.
> As your mother is tired of hanging around I will pray that she goes quickly and peacefully.


Your post also speaks from my heart, Margaret.

Darlene, as large a table as we gather around here cannot possibly allow us all to be a part of every conversation as it is happening. And sometimes there are so many of us talking at once that there is no way you could be an active part of every one of them. We are not required to make a physical response to every other post in this group. Few, if any, truly expect us to do so.

Take heart, sister, in knowing that our hearts' desires for you are for a short time of suffering for your mom and a peaceful passing. Please look upon that as our gift to her and to you. Which is not to say that we wish you grief but rather the rejoicing of her moving beyond what she endures now. You would not wish her to continue as she is now. That is my perception of your heart regarding Mom.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Both my Mom and Dad, "quietly went home". I was with Dad - he just stopped breathing. Mom passed sometime in the early morning hours - Beth checked her at 2 a.m. and gave her some pain medicine. She went in at 6 a.m. and Mom was gone. We were glad that she wasn't in pain any more. Mom died on Thanksgiving day - we went ahead and had our big dinner, mostly because we were all afraid if we didn't, she'd come back and smack us with her cane!! We called her our "Queen Mum", but my Dad called her "The General"! :-D


I think it's sad when people die on special days like that, with my Dad dying on Boxing Day & step-dad Christmas Eve the days never go by without thinking about it. Mom died Jan 16, sometimes the day slips by without me thinking Oh, it's been this many years although I think of her very often.

One of our neighbours got ready for his GDs wedding & sat in the recliner waiting on his son to be ready, when the son came out he had passed, very unexpectedly. They went ahead with the wedding, didn't tell the bride till after.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You always know just the right words, Joy!



jheiens said:


> Your post also speaks from heart, Margaret.
> 
> Darlene, as Large a table as we gather around here cannot possibly allow us all to be a part of every conversation as it is happening. And sometimes there are so many of us talking at once that there is no way you could be an active part of every one of them. We are not required to make a physical response to every other post in this group. Few, if any, truly expect us to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> That picture reminds me of the one our friend who is a professional photographer took of my mother and my GD Isabelle when we were having pictures of the whole family taken. Mom was 97 and Izzy was 4 months - only 6 weeks later, Mom passed away - she had a very bad heart attack, came home with Hospice to help and DDs and I took care of her. Best thing we ever did.
> Our friend used this picture on his web site for a long time, lots of people think it's a very sweet photo.


Lovely photo


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Is that the hat that DH lost on one of his trips? Did you have to make him a new one? I am happy that you are able to spend some time with Mom during her difficult days. She is blessed to have such wonderful daughters.


Yes. I made 2 of them in very expensive yarn for DH and DS and they both lost them quickly. Next ones were with cheap acrylic and they were both promptly lost in spite of tips like putting hat inside sleeve of jacket 😖

I had planned on DH and I living with mom all summer after his concerts, but sadly that didn't work out with the 2 surgeries DH had not anything major, but we couldn't stay down here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> That picture reminds me of the one our friend who is a professional photographer took of my mother and my GD Isabelle when we were having pictures of the whole family taken. Mom was 97 and Izzy was 4 months - only 6 weeks later, Mom passed away - she had a very bad heart attack, came home with Hospice to help and DDs and I took care of her. Best thing we ever did.
> Our friend used this picture on his web site for a long time, lots of people think it's a very sweet photo.


Well, count me in Paula, in your 'lots of people' it is a sweet photo!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandma Paula, thank you for sharing that about your mom. So glad you got to do for your mother also. We have photos of mom holding her great grandchildrens hands too. Something special for them. I plan to make books for each of the children of photos of mom and dad. I'm glad you have good memories of this time. I am alone in the room with mom, me in the recliner and sis in the other room working from her computer. I made another frittata this morning but will try and do something different tomorrow. I just saw from the post above this that you showed the photo. I will have to look for it. Thank you!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You always know just the right words, Joy!


Thank you for the kind compliment, Bonnie. I often find myself editing post many times before sending and then wonder if I wrote what I truly meant to convey.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Your post also speaks from my heart, Margaret.
> 
> Darlene, as large a table as we gather around here cannot possibly allow us all to be a part of every conversation as it is happening. And sometimes there are so many of us talking at once that there is no way you could be an active part of every one of them. We are not required to make a physical response to every other post in this group. Few, if any, truly expect us to do so.
> 
> ...


Well spoken, Joy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil wrote: Don't worry about replying to each of us. It is much mor eimportant theat you are there for your mother,and your sisiters as well as making sure you care for yourself.
As your mother is tired of hanging around I will pray that she goes quickly and peacefully.


jheiens said:


> Your post also speaks from my heart, Margaret.
> 
> Darlene, as large a table as we gather around here cannot possibly allow us all to be a part of every conversation as it is happening. And sometimes there are so many of us talking at once that there is no way you could be an active part of every one of them. We are not required to make a physical response to every other post in this group. Few, if any, truly expect us to do so.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. You are so right. I would love to keep mom forever but not like this. I feel such freedom, letting my wants and needs go. It is just about mom. The 3 of us are taking care to make sure we care for each other because it is so easy to not care for ourselves. I know I have done too much with my back as much as they protect me and had spasms this am but what is one to do. I will be more careful. I appreciate every one of you. So lovely to have such support and prayer. Even if I don't get all responses read now, I will come back and read this KTP later. Right now I will be thankful for her suffering to be over. She is so tired of all this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, glad you are able to get rest and you and DS's can be together. We are all with you in spirit. Don't worry about thanking us. We are your family too.


Thank you dear Sassafras.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Any word on how Marianne and family are doing? It sounds like an accident that was unavoidable. I do hope the other driver will be okay as well.
> 
> Sonja...Your practice, crochet bootie was adorable. I can't wait to see the final version.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're getting some much needed rest. Let Matthew's friend (and Matthew) that I still have some "swap table" yarns around the house that didn't make it to Ohio, but could make their way to Michigan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I think it is a handsome looking crew but, then I am a bit bias.
> I will pass on birthday wishes. I told them to pretend they were 280 years old so DJ hunched over and made strange noises. Wish I had of gotten a photo of that.
> 
> Hugs back to you!!


 And well you should be! Hi Jamie, I see you! lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> That picture reminds me of the one our friend who is a professional photographer took of my mother and my GD Isabelle when we were having pictures of the whole family taken. Mom was 97 and Izzy was 4 months - only 6 weeks later, Mom passed away - she had a very bad heart attack, came home with Hospice to help and DDs and I took care of her. Best thing we ever did.
> Our friend used this picture on his web site for a long time, lots of people think it's a very sweet photo.


Love that photo. Wonderful!!! Such a treasure. 
Enjoyed the story about Thanksgiving Dinner. Our mom was a bit of a General too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You will get a better price by fixing things, just don't let anyone talk you into doing extra cosmetic things that don't NEED done. You just have to weigh the cost of the extra cosmetic stuff against the extra price you "might" get out of it after doing them.
> 
> Glad you will have most of it finished by the end of the week! Are you feeling better now?


We did minimal cosmetic changes to FIL's house to get it ready for sale. There is still some contention of what was necessary or not. The place was built in the 1940's and in much need of updates to kitchen and bath, but instead we made sure that everything was cleaned thoroughly and then a fresh coat of paint to return the woodwork to white (instead of green) and new front door color. I think it helped tremendously for the photographic appeal to get people out to see the place. The place sold within days.

You were left with quite a few things that just had to be done for safety/repair and a good real estate agent will be able to use that to the sale's advantage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night sweet dreams and ginormous hugs!! Heading back to bed for a bit myself.


Internet was down all day yesterday, I finally got it back on around 6pm or so, had to find an internet cord to connect the modem to the laptop so that I could reset the channel on the broadband. Wouldn't you know, I looked everywhere for a cord and then, duh, found it under the computer table in the kitchen, where I'd left it last time I needed, just in case I needed it again I'd be able to find it... :roll: 
So now it's in my sewing cabinet, I told Marla to remember it's there, but we'll both probably forget by the time it's needed again. lol
I have slept harder the last 3 nights, than I've slept in a long time, don't know if it's that I'm exercising again or that the weekend just wiped me out. 
David did get his run for the week that he was supposed to leave on Tuesday for, it fell through, would have been to Phoenix, AZ but they told him to go in on Wednesday to work around the shop but to bring his stuff incase they can find a run for him, so he called to say he was heading to McKinney, TX, thank God, we were worried that he wouldn't be getting a run at all this week and that would have been more than a little hard on the bank account, and he's off next week for paid vacation so it would have been hard on my sanity. lolol... What's for breakfast? What are you doing? Where are you going? What's for lunch? What cha doin'? What do we have to eat? Who are you talking to? What's for dinner? Wanna go for a ride? LOLOL!!! But I do love him tremendously.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Mary, I hope you are feeling much better by now, it's too bad that we always seem to get sick when we are planning a lot to get done, I think it just overwhelms our system or something. I am glad that you had a safe trip through the storms, seems like you find new things that need done as quickly as you get others finished, I hope that all issues have been found so that you will have no more surprises, or expenses. 
The second contractor sounds like a gem, I'm glad that you found him, too bad it will take both of them to get it all done though. 
I have everything crossed and constant prayers that you have a quick sale and maybe even a bidding war or at least a full price offer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma...I love that photo and it will become a family treasure to remember your Mom. So much is said in that photo. I pray for you and your family everyday and know full well your exhaustion and worry from too many first-hand experiences. My wish is that we all have such love as we near our last presence in this world.

SwedenMe...Love the little bootie; I think you'll be making the most lovely crochet items before long.

Gwen/Marianne; I had so hoped to be able to see Marianne while she was here, but yesterday was the first day I felt comfortable driving after the eye allergy. I wore sunglasses the whole time---big journey out of the house to go to the dentist. I hope that everyone is fine and that there won't be too many hassles over the car, flights, etc.

Melody - we'll be right there with you as you visit your friend. Prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FYI....just got a call from Marianne. A gentleman in a car behind them as they were driving to airport had a heart attack and crashed into them. Marianne hit her head but she's okay; paramedics checked her out tlhoroughly. Car can't be driven; having to reschedule her flight home. Please keep her in prayer as new travel arrangements are being worked out. She was pretty shook up. Thank God no one else was hurt and she is okay.
> 
> Off to catch up reading.....


I'm so glad that they are all okay, and so sorry about the guy with the heart attack, I hope that he will also be alright, how scary that had to be for all involved. 
She does get extra time with Ben out of it though, so that is not all bad, I guess. 
Hopefully she'll not have any other problems getting home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like you're getting some much needed rest. Let Matthew's friend (and Matthew) that I still have some "swap table" yarns around the house that didn't make it to Ohio, but could make their way to Michigan.


And I'm sure that I have some too, that could make it's way that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> The first contractor told me that my realtor said "I would need to replace the cabinets in the kitchen and carpet the attic." When I mentioned it too her, she said "no". I am glad that I waited to get final instructions from her. She wanted the outside of the house painted. We were not expecting to paint the house last weekend, but we got a fair amount done before leaving it for the 2nd contractor. The attic is an attic and I did not want to carpet it as it would encourage people to try to make a bedroom out of it. It cannot be billed as a bedroom because there is no heating and air conditioning to the room and no egress. It is a nice attic as we did drywall it and put in a better flooring when we lived there. We are replacing drapes with blinds which will give an appearance of more space. At this point, we will list on the market as is. The realtor knows what the contractors have been paid to finish. We do expect small bills from both of them, but they will not get paid until the realtor agrees that the work is done. There is certainly things left to do to the house, but the new homeowners will get those opportunities. The kitchen needs renovation, but it is functioning. The house will be ready for a family to live in at the time of the purchase, which is what I was striving for.
> 
> I did sleep in this morning and now I will try to attack the house work that has been neglected.


I'm glad you have slept, you really do need it. Not paying the contractors anything more until the realtor gives the go ahead it a genius idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> That picture reminds me of the one our friend who is a professional photographer took of my mother and my GD Isabelle when we were having pictures of the whole family taken. Mom was 97 and Izzy was 4 months - only 6 weeks later, Mom passed away - she had a very bad heart attack, came home with Hospice to help and DDs and I took care of her. Best thing we ever did.
> Our friend used this picture on his web site for a long time, lots of people think it's a very sweet photo.


That's a beautiful picture, and Izzy knew that the hand she was holding onto was special she had a pretty tight hold onto that finger.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Both my Mom and Dad, "quietly went home". I was with Dad - he just stopped breathing. Mom passed sometime in the early morning hours - Beth checked her at 2 a.m. and gave her some pain medicine. She went in at 6 a.m. and Mom was gone. We were glad that she wasn't in pain any more. Mom died on Thanksgiving day - we went ahead and had our big dinner, mostly because we were all afraid if we didn't, she'd come back and smack us with her cane!! We called her our "Queen Mum", but my Dad called her "The General"! :-D


LOL! She may have too, my mom passed just before Christmas, it was her favorite holiday, so I still always look forward to Christmas because I know it honors my mom, she'd be sorely upset if I didn't do the season justice and she'd probably come back and give me a serious talking to and then go into her silent treatment thing that used to make me crazy, of course I think that's why she did it. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you are right, sometimes they " wait" til you are gone. We had sat with my step- dad until 11:30 on the Christmas Eve he died but my in- laws wouldn't keep my kids & DH cousin kept them but was going to midnight mass so we had to be home. Dad died about 1/2 hr after we left. I feel bad he died alone & never forgave my DHs parents & sisters for that. They never even expressed condolences, just told me to make sure I had the turkey cooked for Christmas supper the next day :roll: :shock: I have said since, I wish I had left the turkey on their enclosed deck& the dogs could have had it. I have never been so mad/upset at anyone. Until then some of my friends thought I exaggerated how bad they were but after that no one questioned me


I'd say that they are lucky that you didn't hand them the turkey and tell them to cook it their darned selves, leaving it for the dogs wouldn't have been a bad idea either. 
How sad that they wouldn't help out at all. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's sad when people die on special days like that, with my Dad dying on Boxing Day & step-dad Christmas Eve the days never go by without thinking about it. Mom died Jan 16, sometimes the day slips by without me thinking Oh, it's been this many years although I think of her very often.
> 
> One of our neighbours got ready for his GDs wedding & sat in the recliner waiting on his son to be ready, when the son came out he had passed, very unexpectedly. They went ahead with the wedding, didn't tell the bride till after.


Oh my, that could put a damper on a wedding, but he was so happy and at peace when he passed, can't ask for more than that I guess. 
It is sad anytime, but to lose a loved one on a holiday/special day, is harder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You always know just the right words, Joy!


I agree, she does. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene you are so dear to us. When someone we love suffers it breaks us. I believe that some angels get called to heaven so that they can get their wings. I am sure your mum will have a golden pair. I can agree with you that you would like to keep her forever. I felt myself to be selfish to want my Granny to stay. Because it is so hard to let go and say goodbye. But she was tired and was needed in Heaven. Which made it easier to let go even though it still hurts she is at peace and with my papa which makes me happy.

The photo was very moving as many have said. It will bring you great comfort in years to come.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think it is quite possible that I had heat exhaustion or possibly something not functioning right in the body as I could not find my thyroid medication until the next day.
> 
> I forgot to say that my DH went to get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night and he almost went through the window to the ground below. We were sleeping on an air mattress and he has bad legs so difficult for him to get up. He lost his balance and somehow he ended up pushing out the window screen but caught himself before going through the window itself. We had quite the adventure these past few days. I have only been up for 3 hours and I am already so tired that I want to go back to sleep. I think it might be nap time.


Oh my! I'm so glad that he caught himself, that is quite scary. I think you have had enough adventure for the foreseable future and with as much as you do, if your body wants a nap, take a nap, rest and relax, I'm willing you to a nice cozy sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which I guess is the best that you can do! I am so glad I am not trying to sell property, I find it quite nerve wracking.


I think as long as all known issues are disclosed before the sale, all is fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I can only crochet a little, but I know the way I hold the hook is all wrong (I hold it pretty much the way I hold my right knitting needle) but it works for me!


If it works for you, it isn't wrong.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's sad when people die on special days like that, with my Dad dying on Boxing Day & step-dad Christmas Eve the days never go by without thinking about it. Mom died Jan 16, sometimes the day slips by without me thinking Oh, it's been this many years although I think of her very often.


I think my grandfather held on just so we could have a happy Christmas (he died early January). All of the g-grands were small at that time, and oh, he loved those babies so.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like you're getting some much needed rest. Let Matthew's friend (and Matthew) that I still have some "swap table" yarns around the house that didn't make it to Ohio, but could make their way to Michigan.


If it should find its way to Michigan, it will most likely be used for our Lutheran World Relief projects. We use quite a bit of yarn on baby sweaters and hats each year. We will use a lot more yarn if we can get some people making the chord straps for the school bags.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> If it should find its way to Michigan, it will most likely be used for our Lutheran World Relief projects. We use quite a bit of yarn on baby sweaters and hats each year. We will use a lot more yarn if we can get some people making the chord straps for the school bags.


I'll let you know when I get it put together and on its way...to your address?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll let you know when I get it put together and on its way...to your address?


That will work. Matthew will have a mini-stash of yarn!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


Very sweet moment.

BubbaLove that little outfit is just darling.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm going to wait until this clears up and then be sure to be taking an antihistimine when I return to the task. I'm not anxious to do this anytime soon. The swelling is down, but still red and dark colored...and very wrinkly where the swelling was...I hope it firms up again.


I found that I have an allergy to the preservatives in most eye drops. They make my eyes very red. I'm just using them for dry eyes. I've found one OTC that comes in little individual vials that is preservative free. It states it on the packaging.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think my grandfather held on just so we could have a happy Christmas (he died early January). All of the g-grands were small at that time, and oh, he loved those babies so.


My mom too, she was very poor just before Christmasmbut had a blood transfusion that gave her a boost & she stayed with up for another 3 weeks. I'm not sure that was best for her but I know she didn't want to go at Christmas, my sister we not 16 then & I think she tried to hold on as long as she could for her & us too


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Daralene I love the photo of you and mum holding hands. It is hard to watch someone you love suffer and forget you. I am so happy you are there with her. She knows your love is wrapped around her. Hugs and prayers for you and your mum.


Mel, it's so nice to have you back with us. I want to say ditto to your perfect words to Daralene. You put it so well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Machriste &#128512;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello everybody 
Weather has been really nice here the last couple of days so I've been trying to get the garden tidied up for the winter and then practised making the crochet shoe again this ones better as I could see the different stitches better this time so I think I will make another one and see what a pair look like 

Daralene I will be thinking about you and your family 

Mel hope you get to visit with your friend 

Hope every one else is well or in the pink as Sam would say 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Started this yesterday and finished today just as Gage got home from school. Put the knitting slippers aside to make this for Gage. Enderman hat by knitca on Ravelry. He loves it and hasn't taken it off his head yet. &#9786;


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Good grief, well, one things for sure, Bronwen keeps you guessing, she's definitely not predictable, or is that predictably unpredictable?
> HUGS!!!!


Sounds as if she may be bi-polar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Know just what you mean! It's so nice to not have of them for a while isn't it?
> David is going away for 10 days in a week and I'm sure Maryanne will suggest a few meals together in case I get lonely. It's lovely that she is thinking of me-even if she does get it wrong! I'm actually looking forward to it though it will lovely to have him back again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Know just what you mean! It's so nice to not have of them for a while isn't it?
> David is going away for 10 days in a week and I'm sure Maryanne will suggest a few meals together in case I get lonely. It's lovely that she is thinking of me-even if she does get it wrong! I'm actually looking forward to it though it will lovely to have him back again.


"I can't miss you if you won't go away"? LOL I know that feeling!

Daralene, holding you in my thoughts, dear lady.

Healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Dear Sweet Brothers and Sisters of My Heart,
Just wanted to drop in for a bit and to say I Love You.
So many of you are going through such sorrow, physical pain with the limitations it produces, and lifes little bumps in your journey of living.
Daralene, my heart just shattered when I saw the picture of you and your Moms hands. Having gone through this with my own Mom, I know you are physically drained and on a perpetual emotional roller coaster. We all love you so very much here and are praying for a peaceful/pain free passage for your sweet Mom. We are concerned for you and the strain this may be putting on you. Know in your heart prayer warriors are lifting you up for comfort, peace, & rest. You have done so very much to make your Mom comfortable as well as seeing to the needs of your sisters. Wrapping you in angel wings my dear sweet friend.
Melody, Gage has really grown. He is so darn cute. All your knitting projects are just wonderful. Glad to see you are able to continue in your love of knitting and that you are getting orders for your beautiful work. Continuing to pray for you as you visit your sweet friend. I know you will bring her great comfort and that she may thrive in the love you so freely give.
Linda, Praying for your feet and pain relief. You know I know where you are at as I have had four surgeries on your feet and may be looking at another in the forseeable future.
Gwen, so glad to hear Marianne is getting quality time with Ben. I am so glad her injuries were not sereous int the wreck. Will also lift up the family who lost their loved one to a heart attack.
Joy, I would love to meet you. We will plan on getting together when you come this way.
Must tell you of the ordeal Jim and I have just been through getting a new car. We were thinking of three different cars.a Toyota, Honda, or Chevrolet. After I saw the doctor on Tuesday of last week, we went to the Bob Boyte Honda in Jackson. They had a really nice Honda Accord and we were trading in a Yukon XL. They pressured us so badly that Jim bought it with no thought of how comfortable it would be for him at 64. He drove it one day and we went back over to Honda on Thursday. We tried every car they had and none of them had the lumbar support. I finally told the salesman that we had rushed into buying the caring without praying about it and really thinking it through. I told him we just wanted our car back and to be given time to look at all our options. Then I was told they had already sold our Yukon and they could not get it back (though it was still on the parking lot and had been sold to another dealer.
Jim and I were just devastated and I started crying quietly in the dealership. We came straight home and went to Steve (our friend of many years) at Atwood Chevrolet. He and several of the other salesman looked over the contract we had signed only to find we had lost thousands of dollars. We contacted a lawyer to see if we had any options and were told that to pursue it would costs thousands more.We thought of just dealing with the car we had bought but Jim was having so much difficulty getting in and out of it.
The Chevrolet place here worked tirelessly to get us into a bigger car and our prayers were answered Today, they took the Honda and we drove away with a Chevrolet Impala with all the bells and whistles, just loaded with so many features including lumbar support in both the drivers seat and the passenger seat. White with grey interiorleather
God is good and takes care of all our needs whether big or small and promises to never leave us. I feel as if a million tons have been lifted from my shoulders
Back continues to give me a run for my money as does the leg and hip pain. 
I continue to be as active as I can be but am limited as are a lot of you, my dear ones.
House is really beginning to bug me as it is dirty again. I will begin next week doing a small amount each day until I get it in order.
I am working on a lace sweater.short sleeves and using Cascade Cotton Pima. One of the expert knitters in my knitting group told me she knew I could do it. If she only knew how many times I have ripped it out. Now I seem to have the pattern down and am moving on with it. Wish I had not gotten grey.
My knitting group is planning a trip to the big LYS in Yazoo City. I have enough saved to purchase a set of Chiagoo Interchangeables in the metal. I need your advice on whether to get the 4.5 or the 5 needles. I have the bamboo set in 4.5 and like them but wonder if it would be good to have the 5 in case I start having hand issues. Please give me your valued advise.
I have written two books so will close but you are always in my thoughts and I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, sorry you had such a nightmare over the car, sounds like the Honda dealers a bit of a shady outfit. I'm glad you were able to get the Impala & be comfortable. Perhaps you should call them & tell them you will make sure they get some " very good advertising "from you & your friends by spreading the word about how you were treated. I have done this in the past & had success.

Just saw the photo of your new wheels, pretty fancy :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful car, Betty! You and Jim deserve to ride in style.  I'm sorry the other dealer wasn't straight with you--there are two here I'll never go to again for similar reasons.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, glad you found a car that fits your needs. What a nightmare. I like Bonnie's suggestion. You might also let the Better Business Bureau and Honda Corporate know of the way they handled your sale.
Mel, love that Gage loves hat.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Meant to comment on your hat, Mel--glad Gage loves it. Sometimes it's the small things we get attached to the most.  Plus, made by Mom is always good!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I am over the moon that he likes it so much. 

Betty I am sending you love and hugs. Just cuz I miss you. We all do. Take it easy and knit.

I have a touch if a headache and my ear is starting to hurt. I have been sneezing and blowing my nose. Also have covered in goosebumps. Hoping I am not getting sick.

I am going to bed shortly so I will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My Dear Sweet Brothers and Sisters of My Heart,
> Just wanted to drop in for a bit and to say I Love You.
> So many of you are going through such sorrow, physical pain with the limitations it produces, and lifes little bumps in your journey of living.
> Daralene, my heart just shattered when I saw the picture of you and your Moms hands. Having gone through this with my own Mom, I know you are physically drained and on a perpetual emotional roller coaster. We all love you so very much here and are praying for a peaceful/pain free passage for your sweet Mom. We are concerned for you and the strain this may be putting on you. Know in your heart prayer warriors are lifting you up for comfort, peace, & rest. You have done so very much to make your Mom comfortable as well as seeing to the needs of your sisters. Wrapping you in angel wings my dear sweet friend.
> ...


Gald you finally ended up with a car that you both love and that is comfortable. Hope you weren't too much out of pocket as a result of the carryon.
the 5 inch may be easier to hold later, but the extra inch length can make a difference to how well the work fits on the needles (just occasionally the extra inch will mean the stitches end up stretched. But on the other hand other times it might mean that they fit more comfortably!). Really it is personnal preference I'm thinking of getting a set of HiyaHiya interchangeables and will probably go for the 5 rahter than 4 inch as the 4 inch just seem too small.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't get much more knit on the hat will work on it tomorrow.
> 
> The setting sun was beautiful tonight.
> 
> I have messaged Katys husband Steve enquiring about me visiting her. He has said yes. He is caring for her at home. He will call me when she us having a good day so I can come over. I am grateful to be able to spend this time with her.❤


I am glad you will be able to visit Katy. Your sunset pictures are beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I found that I have an allergy to the preservatives in most eye drops. They make my eyes very red. I'm just using them for dry eyes. I've found one OTC that comes in little individual vials that is preservative free. It states it on the packaging.


Thank you, I'll look for them. The eyes are still hurting and tearing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

*KAP DATES FOR 2016!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AUGUST 12 13 14/ 2016

KAP will be held at the Hampton Inn in Defiance again next year. Phyllis spoke to Brock yesterday, and confirmed with me this morning!!!!!

At this time, if you have the email address from this year, and have questions, you can email me there. I have not yet set up the new email address for 2016. I will do that soon. If you do not have that email, or even if you do, you can also send me a PM.*


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Mel. I am definitely thankful for you being back on here as you are such a joy. You are one of the miracles for sure. Appreciate your thoughts and prayers.


You are all in my thoughts and prayers, always.

I am glad hospice is there for you. They were wonderful for my dad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am trying to thank all of you and read your posts but need to lie down again. Thank you to all I haven't mentioned and I hope to respond later or tomorrow. I know you all have things you are going through to so I appreciate all your thoughts and prayers. I have knitting with me and not a stitch done, but there will be time for that later.
> Big Hugs


No need to thank each of us individually. You have your hands full enough. Come read, and comment as you feel the need, but know that thanking each of us is not necessary. Rest as you can, so you can spend your time with mom, and not get sick yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Spider said:


> One thing I can never say, this group is boring. Gone for a few days and accidents are happening, homes pretty much being rebuilt,I am always impressed by how we all take things in stride and carry on with the support of each other. Daralene the photo says it all and to all of us. It has been and could be all of us at many different months or years.my heart and prayers are with you and your family through these days.
> Thanks for the concerns guys, my feet have been causing me terrible pains. Tears and frustration. Had a second acupuncturist treatment last night. We will see how that goes. I sure get sick from them though. Something is working somewhere.must get up for morning breakfast.


I hope the acupuncture helps you. Have you asked why the treatments are making you sick, or is it just because you don't like needles? You are also in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The first contractor told me that my realtor said "I would need to replace the cabinets in the kitchen and carpet the attic." When I mentioned it too her, she said "no". I am glad that I waited to get final instructions from her. She wanted the outside of the house painted. We were not expecting to paint the house last weekend, but we got a fair amount done before leaving it for the 2nd contractor. The attic is an attic and I did not want to carpet it as it would encourage people to try to make a bedroom out of it. It cannot be billed as a bedroom because there is no heating and air conditioning to the room and no egress. It is a nice attic as we did drywall it and put in a better flooring when we lived there. We are replacing drapes with blinds which will give an appearance of more space. At this point, we will list on the market as is. The realtor knows what the contractors have been paid to finish. We do expect small bills from both of them, but they will not get paid until the realtor agrees that the work is done. There is certainly things left to do to the house, but the new homeowners will get those opportunities. The kitchen needs renovation, but it is functioning. The house will be ready for a family to live in at the time of the purchase, which is what I was striving for.
> 
> I did sleep in this morning and now I will try to attack the house work that has been neglected.


That is what was needed. I am glad you checked with the realtor before replacing the cabinets! And who would carpet an attic?! I know it has been expensive for you, but hope you get a decent profit when it sells. Hope it sells quickly for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> That picture reminds me of the one our friend who is a professional photographer took of my mother and my GD Isabelle when we were having pictures of the whole family taken. Mom was 97 and Izzy was 4 months - only 6 weeks later, Mom passed away - she had a very bad heart attack, came home with Hospice to help and DDs and I took care of her. Best thing we ever did.
> Our friend used this picture on his web site for a long time, lots of people think it's a very sweet photo.


Such a special photo! And something beautiful for Izzy to remember her great grandma with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you are right, sometimes they " wait" til you are gone. We had sat with my step- dad until 11:30 on the Christmas Eve he died but my in- laws wouldn't keep my kids & DH cousin kept them but was going to midnight mass so we had to be home. Dad died about 1/2 hr after we left. I feel bad he died alone & never forgave my DHs parents & sisters for that. They never even expressed condolences, just told me to make sure I had the turkey cooked for Christmas supper the next day :roll: :shock: I have said since, I wish I had left the turkey on their enclosed deck& the dogs could have had it. I have never been so mad/upset at anyone. Until then some of my friends thought I exaggerated how bad they were but after that no one questioned me


How horrid! Just have no words...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's sad when people die on special days like that, with my Dad dying on Boxing Day & step-dad Christmas Eve the days never go by without thinking about it. Mom died Jan 16, sometimes the day slips by without me thinking Oh, it's been this many years although I think of her very often.
> 
> One of our neighbours got ready for his GDs wedding & sat in the recliner waiting on his son to be ready, when the son came out he had passed, very unexpectedly. They went ahead with the wedding, didn't tell the bride till after.


I have a cousin who was married Sept 5, 2009. Sept 11, 2009, just 6 days later, her grandfather, my uncle passed away. I am sure that each anniversary is bittersweet for them. We just never know when our time is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You always know just the right words, Joy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you for the kind compliment, Bonnie. I often find myself editing post many times before sending and then wonder if I wrote what I truly meant to convey.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, I quite often think I have not expressed my feelings well in words, here or anytime. So you are not alone! Some feelings just have no words.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Internet was down all day yesterday, I finally got it back on around 6pm or so, had to find an internet cord to connect the modem to the laptop so that I could reset the channel on the broadband. Wouldn't you know, I looked everywhere for a cord and then, duh, found it under the computer table in the kitchen, where I'd left it last time I needed, just in case I needed it again I'd be able to find it... :roll:
> So now it's in my sewing cabinet, I told Marla to remember it's there, but we'll both probably forget by the time it's needed again. lol
> I have slept harder the last 3 nights, than I've slept in a long time, don't know if it's that I'm exercising again or that the weekend just wiped me out.
> David did get his run for the week that he was supposed to leave on Tuesday for, it fell through, would have been to Phoenix, AZ but they told him to go in on Wednesday to work around the shop but to bring his stuff incase they can find a run for him, so he called to say he was heading to McKinney, TX, thank God, we were worried that he wouldn't be getting a run at all this week and that would have been more than a little hard on the bank account, and he's off next week for paid vacation so it would have been hard on my sanity. lolol... What's for breakfast? What are you doing? Where are you going? What's for lunch? What cha doin'? What do we have to eat? Who are you talking to? What's for dinner? Wanna go for a ride? LOLOL!!! But I do love him tremendously.


Put the cable with the modem!!!!!! As far as I know, we don't have one. We push a button on the back of it. Glad David got a run for the week, and you are sleeping well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> My Dear Sweet Brothers and Sisters of My Heart,
> Just wanted to drop in for a bit and to say I Love You.
> So many of you are going through such sorrow, physical pain with the limitations it produces, and lifes little bumps in your journey of living.
> Daralene, my heart just shattered when I saw the picture of you and your Moms hands. Having gone through this with my own Mom, I know you are physically drained and on a perpetual emotional roller coaster. We all love you so very much here and are praying for a peaceful/pain free passage for your sweet Mom. We are concerned for you and the strain this may be putting on you. Know in your heart prayer warriors are lifting you up for comfort, peace, & rest. You have done so very much to make your Mom comfortable as well as seeing to the needs of your sisters. Wrapping you in angel wings my dear sweet friend.
> ...


That Honda dealer does not treat it's customers as they should be treated. Shame on them! I am glad that you got the Impala. You are in my healing prayers. I am glad you are able to go to the knitting group most of the time, and that they will take you to the shop in Yazoo city. I have no idea what to tell you about the needle length. Perhaps the shop would let you try the longer needles while you are in the shop to see which you like best.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Betty, that car looks very familiar - we have a red one sitting in our driveway! You will love that car, this is our second Impala - so comfortable and wonderful to drive. Enjoy!!

Tami - WOW - that was fast! Since someone already sent me a 2016 calendar, that'll be the first date on it. Thank Phyllis for her quick work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, sorry you had such a nightmare over the car, sounds like the Honda dealers a bit of a shady outfit. I'm glad you were able to get the Impala & be comfortable. Perhaps you should call them & tell them you will make sure they get some " very good advertising "from you & your friends by spreading the word about how you were treated. I have done this in the past & had success.
> 
> Just saw the photo of your new wheels, pretty fancy :lol:


That is just the kind of advertising they need, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you everyone. I am over the moon that he likes it so much.
> 
> Betty I am sending you love and hugs. Just cuz I miss you. We all do. Take it easy and knit.
> 
> ...


Hope you are ok. Sending prayers your way, still.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Betty, that car looks very familiar - we have a red one sitting in our driveway! You will love that car, this is our second Impala - so comfortable and wonderful to drive. Enjoy!!
> 
> Tami - WOW - that was fast! Since someone already sent me a 2016 calendar, that'll be the first date on it. Thank Phyllis for her quick work.


Will do! Now she/we just need to get the rest of the planning done. That is mostly her department, thankfully! I told her I would do the computer and paper work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I made the 2016 KAP announcement, now I have another.

Many have asked if I will do a Christmas/Holiday card exchange again this year. Yes, and it begins now! If you wish to participate, send me a PM and I will let you know what I need. I do realize that this may seem very early, but for those in the UK to send their cards over seas without paying for Air Mail postage, they must send their cards before the middle of October. So, if you wish to send cards again for this Christmas season, let me know. I will take info until, oh boy, the first of October! Yikes. That isn't much time, and I will be off line most of next week. Well, from Wednesday until the following Monday. Our engine show of antique hit and miss engines and steam tractors is next weekend. Oh well, I've done it before while on the road, I can do it this way too! For those who need to mail early, mail as soon as you need to. For those in the USA, my understanding is that we need to allow at least 7 days to Canada, and 14 to Europe and Australia. I am trying to figure out how I need to do this as I am typing this! LOL So you will get more information as I figure it out! Won't be the first time I fly by the seat of my pants on a project, won't be the last! 

So send me a PM if you want to exchange Christmas, Hanukkah, or a card as you celebrate the season. My thinking is, if you wish me greetings of the season your way, I will happily accept it, and will wish you Merry Christmas, as that is what we celebrate. Have I worded my thoughts right? I hope so.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Betty, that car looks very familiar - we have a red one sitting in our driveway! You will love that car, this is our second Impala - so comfortable and wonderful to drive. Enjoy!!
> 
> Tami - WOW - that was fast! Since someone already sent me a 2016 calendar, that'll be the first date on it. Thank Phyllis for her quick work.


Matthew has his calendar for 2016 as well. I wonder if he will put it on his calendar. It is helpful to know what dates to save for next year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My computer is being a bit stubborn today so I have tried to read along and do chores today. I have cooked, washed dishes, done some of the laundry (more tomorrow) and vacuumed part of the boys room. I am trying to help Matthew declutter his corner of the room and vacuum as I go. It is looking much better. More work in that room tomorrow as well. I hope to have their room looking better by the end of the weekend. I got a new vacuum which works 100 times better than what we had so I am trying to do a deep cleaning as Betty would call it. I did sneak in a nap today as well. During my nap, a friend stopped by with a box of yarn. Some of it is 100% wool and some was a cotton and linen blend. Other yarn was acrylic which is what we need for our baby sweaters. I will sort through it more this weekend. 

Betty...So good to see you with us again. I am glad you got a new car that is more comfortable, but not happy with the 1st car dealer that sold you something under such pressure.

Daralene...Sending hugs to you and your sisters. Know that you are surrounded in love from your family as well as your KTP family.

I should get going before I lose this post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 59 See you all tomorrow! Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, glad you found a car that fits your needs. What a nightmare. I like Bonnie's suggestion. You might also let the Better Business Bureau and Honda Corporate know of the way they handled your sale.
> Mel, love that Gage loves hat.


That's a great idea Joy


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Could I please ask for prayer for my sister-in-law Norine she has just gone to hospital with server indigestion , she just finished radiation after going through breast cancer last November. I'm praying it has nothing to do with all the kemio or radiation she's had . More important not her heart 
Thanks Jackie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, DS got moved into his house today. DH put the baseboards in the bathroom & then I cleaned the whole house, dusted, vacuumed & washed all the floors. We hauled out lots of garbage ( construction junk) & tools. Still a few things to do but looking pretty good. I cleaned our house while DH was still messing over there, needless to say, I'm sick of cleaning. 
We had a beautiful day today & I should have been working outside, pulling frozen stuff (beans, cucumbers & tomatoes) from the garden & I still need to do another big batch of beets. But I guess that will wait.
I'm going to run into Lloydminster in the morning, Fabricland has there fleece & camo on sale & I want to do some sewing for the GKs for Christmas- I usually make GS a new play coat each year, camo with fleece lining & he loves them, usually he outgrows them once/year. 
I also have to find a birthday gift for GS, his birthday is the 17th. I really don't know what I'm buying, maybe some Lego or something like that.
Must get off to bed, I stayed up til 1am finishing my book last night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Could I please ask for prayer for my sister-in-law Norine she has just gone to hospital with server indigestion , she just finished radiation after going through breast cancer last November. I'm praying it has nothing to do with all the kemio or radiation she's had . More important not her heart
> Thanks Jackie


Jackie, I hope your SIL finds its nothing serious.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks me to I'm a little stressed as I have a MRI tomorrow and really don't like them! But I guess it will tell if the cancer is anywhere else, which I thought the cat scan was for . I will find out Monday when I see the surgeon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you got a chance for a little rest today.
Are you on vacation this week? Obviously you're doing lots of extra work at home. 
Nice you got a gift of yarn, I'm sure you will put it to good use.

I've been working on that shawl/scarf, I've decide I'm never making another thing with nups, ( one stitch has K1,YO,K1,YO,K1,YO,K1)not fun at all. Obviously it has to be made much looser than what I did as it was a nightmare to purl all those together in the next row. I've got the 26 pattern rows done now, just short rows of stocking stitch to fill in the centre now. I hope it looks nicer once blocked as its sure nothing special just now.



pacer said:


> My computer is being a bit stubborn today so I have tried to read along and do chores today. I have cooked, washed dishes, done some of the laundry (more tomorrow) and vacuumed part of the boys room. I am trying to help Matthew declutter his corner of the room and vacuum as I go. It is looking much better. More work in that room tomorrow as well. I hope to have their room looking better by the end of the weekend. I got a new vacuum which works 100 times better than what we had so I am trying to do a deep cleaning as Betty would call it. I did sneak in a nap today as well. During my nap, a friend stopped by with a box of yarn. Some of it is 100% wool and some was a cotton and linen blend. Other yarn was acrylic which is what we need for our baby sweaters. I will sort through it more this weekend.
> 
> Betty...So good to see you with us again. I am glad you got a new car that is more comfortable, but not happy with the 1st car dealer that sold you something under such pressure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thanks me to I'm a little stressed as I have a MRI tomorrow and really don't like them! But I guess it will tell if the cancer is anywhere else, which I thought the cat scan was for . I will find out Monday when I see the surgeon


Hope all goes well & you get good results. Hopefully it was caught early. Do you get regular mammograms? I go yearly as my mom had it.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

That was my first mammogram and it showed cancer had biaopsys the same day . So I'm hopeing and praying it is caught early .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely picture daralene - sending tons of soothing energy to you and your mother and sister. take good care of you. --- sam


Thank you so much Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> That was my first mammogram and it showed cancer had biaopsys the same day . So I'm hopeing and praying it is caught early .


Healing wishes for you. So sorry this is hAppening. Big Hugs and know we are praying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Pacer. 

Bonnie, sounds like you are doing the type of fine knitting I love but have never done. Would love to see a photo when you are ready.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

How's it going, Daralene. Hope your mom is resting well & you are also getting some rest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was some thirty years younger then, Daralene, than we are now, and at the end Mum did not linger. It wasn't easy, I'll acknowledge that, especially the last two weeks or so, when she kept running away to 'meet her husband'- she had a new baby as well, 'Osmo' whom I had refused to 'feed'. Her world had become quite wonky, but her last words to me were very caring, and had I put her in a home, chances are I would not have shared those lucid moments with her.
> I said it before, but I love the image of your hands, very poignant. All strength to you, dear!


Thank you for sharing that Julie. One night mom looked at my sister and said, mean just pure meanness here. Sis was singing to her and she told her to quit singing and get out. We all knew mom is strong willed and has lost her choice in things like getting out of bed. Hi h by the way she tries to do. We have full bed rAils now which she still tries to get over. She is so weak but finds her strength somewhere. We have a monitor with a camera now and put the app on our phones....if we can just get it to work. Almost got ready for bed in moms room as I'm sleeping in the recliner near her and forgot about the camera. LOL. There are funny moments as you mentioned.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Daralene thank you . I've been praying for you it is so hard watching a parent slip away . I watch my Dad at the age of 21 failing ,was very hard few weeks , he had bowel cancer . You so want them to get better and keep them, but just being with them you know it's better to let them go. 
He was 52 when he died and looked like 92. Watching my grandparents go through this was so hard ! 
My husband and I lost our first child two months after my fathers passing, I guess the stress was to much on my body :.(
So please ,please take care of yourself ! Heaven takes care of our treasures .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for sharing that Julie. One night mom looked at my sister and said, mean just pure meanness here. Sis was singing to her and she told her to quit singing and get out. We all knew mom is strong willed and has lost her choice in things like getting out of bed. Hi h by the way she tries to do. We have full bed rAils now which she still tries to get over. She is so weak but finds her strength somewhere. We have a monitor with a camera now and put the app on our phones....if we can just get it to work. Almost got ready for bed in moms room as I'm sleeping in the recliner near her and forgot about the camera. LOL. There are funny moments as you mentioned.


Hoping you do get some sleep, dear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Daralene thank you . I've been praying for you it is so hard watching a parent slip away . I watch my Dad at the age of 21 failing ,was very hard few weeks , he had bowel cancer . You so want them to get better and keep them, but just being with them you know it's better to let them go.
> He was 52 when he died and looked like 92. Watching my grandparents go through this was so hard !
> My husband and I lost our first child two months after my fathers passing, I guess the stress was to much on my body :.(
> So please ,please take care of yourself ! Heaven takes care of our treasures .


Those were hard times for you.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes but I think they make you stronger some how and more compassionate to others going through hard times. 
Have you been knitting Julie or what have you been up to


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I am working on a owl basket will take a picture when I'm finished should be soon I think


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow it's 12:50 better get to bed before my night is over ! Take care friends


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A


Grandmapaula said:


> Both my Mom and Dad, "quietly went home". I was with Dad - he just stopped breathing. Mom passed sometime in the early morning hours - Beth checked her at 2 a.m. and gave her some pain medicine. She went in at 6 a.m. and Mom was gone. We were glad that she wasn't in pain any more. Mom died on Thanksgiving day - we went ahead and had our big dinner, mostly because we were all afraid if we didn't, she'd come back and smack us with her cane!! We called her our "Queen Mum", but my Dad called her "The General"! :-D


martina wrote:
Kate, my Dad was alone too, my grandad who was nursed at home by Mum died while she was making him a cup of tea.as a former nurse I know that loved ones often pass when alone, one senior nurse told me that "they were quietly going home".

thank you both for Sharing this. I tortured myself for years and was quite angry with myself. I drove home to be with dad and he passed while I was in the kitchen. I now understand that one often does this. Even if we are with them it is about them and I now have put those feelings against myself aside. Paula, I shared your photo with my sisters and they loved it, along with the Thanksgiving dinner General. Precious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Yes but I think they make you stronger some how and more compassionate to others going through hard times.
> Have you been knitting Julie or what have you been up to


Not today, I've been out to the local Marae (our indigenous Maori Meeting place) for a cultural exchange, and lunch- was a bit tired when I got in, and slept.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Could I please ask for prayer for my sister-in-law Norine she has just gone to hospital with server indigestion , she just finished radiation after going through breast cancer last November. I'm praying it has nothing to do with all the kemio or radiation she's had . More important not her heart
> Thanks Jackie


Sending up prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> That was my first mammogram and it showed cancer had biaopsys the same day . So I'm hopeing and praying it is caught early .


Keeping you in prayers. MRIs are not fun, and the breast MRI is pretty uncomfortable, but you'll make it through it. See if they'll let you have some music on while you're in there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Betty - So glad you ended up with a car you like, but I could cheerfully strangle the Honda dealer for you! Do think about reporting him to the Honda Company, I'm sure they would be interested.
Bubbalove - Fingers and everything else crossed for a good outcome from your MRI, Jackie.
Gwen - Have you heard any more about how Marianne is?
Daralene - Take care {{{hugs}}}
Tami - Thanks for all your work on the Christmas cards.
Bonnie - Pleased to hear your DS finally got moved in!
Just waiting for Luke to arrive and the mayhem to ensue! :lol: TTYL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great hat and great Gage :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love your SIL being unwell would be making you even more aware of your situatuion I guess. The good thing with mammogram is they pick things up so early that the outcome is so often very good- though it does have hard treatment to get through as well as the emotional drain it has on you as well.
I had my regular mammogram yesterday- had our regular KP catchup and heard one lady saying something about a mammongram, thought she was talking about me as I had mentioned that I was having one. But no she had one at the exact time as me yesterday, but at a different clinic only a few mintes walk apart. No idea why they have 2 so close together


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, sorry you had such a nightmare over the car, sounds like the Honda dealers a bit of a shady outfit. I'm glad you were able to get the Impala & be comfortable. Perhaps you should call them & tell them you will make sure they get some " very good advertising "from you & your friends by spreading the word about how you were treated. I have done this in the past & had success.
> 
> Just saw the photo of your new wheels, pretty fancy :lol:


What a horrible experience Betty I'm glad you finally got something sorted 
Beautiful car , can't help you with the knitting needle question but I hope you get some beautiful knitting needles that are ideal for you 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope all goes well & you get good results. Hopefully it was caught early. Do you get regular mammograms? I go yearly as my mom had it.


Best wishes for today Jackie I hope all goes well for you 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS got moved into his house today. DH put the baseboards in the bathroom & then I cleaned the whole house, dusted, vacuumed & washed all the floors. We hauled out lots of garbage ( construction junk) & tools. Still a few things to do but looking pretty good. I cleaned our house while DH was still messing over there, needless to say, I'm sick of cleaning.
> We had a beautiful day today & I should have been working outside, pulling frozen stuff (beans, cucumbers & tomatoes) from the garden & I still need to do another big batch of beets. But I guess that will wait.
> I'm going to run into Lloydminster in the morning, Fabricland has there fleece & camo on sale & I want to do some sewing for the GKs for Christmas- I usually make GS a new play coat each year, camo with fleece lining & he loves them, usually he outgrows them once/year.
> I also have to find a birthday gift for GS, his birthday is the 17th. I really don't know what I'm buying, maybe some Lego or something like that.
> Must get off to bed, I stayed up til 1am finishing my book last night.


Glad your son finally moved in his house Bonnie 
My house could do with a good clean to , I've already stripped beds and got the washing machine working away and now I'm off to clean bathrooms aren't I the lucky one 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> That picture reminds me of the one our friend who is a professional photographer took of my mother and my GD Isabelle when we were having pictures of the whole family taken. Mom was 97 and Izzy was 4 months - only 6 weeks later, Mom passed away - she had a very bad heart attack, came home with Hospice to help and DDs and I took care of her. Best thing we ever did.
> Our friend used this picture on his web site for a long time, lots of people think it's a very sweet photo.


That photo gave me goose bumps. Just lovely.
Marilynn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I am working on a owl basket will take a picture when I'm finished should be soon I think


I love them owl baskets , look forward to seeing a picture of yours 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's sad when people die on special days like that, with my Dad dying on Boxing Day & step-dad Christmas Eve the days never go by without thinking about it. Mom died Jan 16, sometimes the day slips by without me thinking Oh, it's been this many years although I think of her very often.
> 
> One of our neighbours got ready for his GDs wedding & sat in the recliner waiting on his son to be ready, when the son came out he had passed, very unexpectedly. They went ahead with the wedding, didn't tell the bride till after.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's sad when people die on special days like that, with my Dad dying on Boxing Day & step-dad Christmas Eve the days never go by without thinking about it. Mom died Jan 16, sometimes the day slips by without me thinking Oh, it's been this many years although I think of her very often.
> 
> One of our neighbours got ready for his GDs wedding & sat in the recliner waiting on his son to be ready, when the son came out he had passed, very unexpectedly. They went ahead with the wedding, didn't tell the bride till after.


My kids had a surprise party for me on my 65th birthday. Our niece was picking up my MIL to bring her here for the party. When she got to her house and went in MIL was sitting in her chair in the kitchen and had passed away. She was 93. 
She always took her little dog out for her last piddle just before bed and the Dr. thinks she sat in her chair to take her shoes off and just quietly passed away.
Our niece sent the birthday card that was on the table for me and I so treasure that card. Also our daughter had a new baby girl and there was a crocheted blanket on the table she had all wrapped up to give to her.
The kids were going to cancel the party but my DH said no Grandma wouldn't want you to do that.
They were hoping to get 5 generation photos.
We had our own little memorial for her at the party.

When we had the last memorial all her grandchildren were asked if there was anything special they would like to have of their Grandmas. Our son asked for the chair because he remembers from a little boy Grandma sitting in her chair in the kitchen.
It now sits proudly in his living room and I sit in it every time we go over there.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thanks me to I'm a little stressed as I have a MRI tomorrow and really don't like them! But I guess it will tell if the cancer is anywhere else, which I thought the cat scan was for . I will find out Monday when I see the surgeon


Will be thinking about you. Sending only positive thoughts for a good report.
Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How's it going, Daralene. Hope your mom is resting well & you are also getting some rest.


Bonnie how is your son feeling?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Bonnie how is your son feeling?


Sorry Bonnie I got confused.

Sonya that question was meant for you!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sorry Bonnie I got confused.
> 
> Sonya that question was meant for you!!


Easily enough done there are quite a few of us here 
My son is doing as well as can be expected , he's easily tired , but still tries to get out a bit , I'm hoping he will be up to visiting us this afternoon after the nurse has been but will have to see 
Sonja


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Please tell me why someone else has to organize our personal mail? Am I missing something?...VA Sharon


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubba Love - I too am not a fan of the MRI'S. I am sending prayers to the big man upstairs for no cancer. (((Hugs)))
Also prayers for Norine. 

Since posting Gages hat on Facebook I have had 2 friends ask me to make on. &#9786;


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Could I please ask for prayer for my sister-in-law Norine she has just gone to hospital with server indigestion , she just finished radiation after going through breast cancer last November. I'm praying it has nothing to do with all the kemio or radiation she's had . More important not her heart
> Thanks Jackie


Prayers sent, Jackie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thanks me to I'm a little stressed as I have a MRI tomorrow and really don't like them! But I guess it will tell if the cancer is anywhere else, which I thought the cat scan was for . I will find out Monday when I see the surgeon


Prayers for you also.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you got a chance for a little rest today.
> Are you on vacation this week? Obviously you're doing lots of extra work at home.
> Nice you got a gift of yarn, I'm sure you will put it to good use.
> 
> I've been working on that shawl/scarf, I've decide I'm never making another thing with nups, ( one stitch has K1,YO,K1,YO,K1,YO,K1)not fun at all. Obviously it has to be made much looser than what I did as it was a nightmare to purl all those together in the next row. I've got the 26 pattern rows done now, just short rows of stocking stitch to fill in the centre now. I hope it looks nicer once blocked as its sure nothing special just now.


I am on vacation this week. I wasn't sure how long we would stay to work on the house. My friend needed to return on Tuesday so we went a day earlier. I kept my vacation so I could do some things at home. My home has been so neglected for a while now. I am attacking the boys room 1st since DS#1 is allergic to dust. I have tried keeping up with some of it, but the vacuum we had wasn't working too well. I have a nice vacuum now so it is getting a workout while I have the time to use it.

That stitch pattern sounds a bit rough on the hands. I am glad that you got your son moved into his house now. He isn't far away, but the privacy will be nice for all of you. Sounds like you will get some more space at your home if he was living with you during this time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, DS got moved into his house today. DH put the baseboards in the bathroom & then I cleaned the whole house, dusted, vacuumed & washed all the floors. We hauled out lots of garbage ( construction junk) & tools. Still a few things to do but looking pretty good. I cleaned our house while DH was still messing over there, needless to say, I'm sick of cleaning.
> We had a beautiful day today & I should have been working outside, pulling frozen stuff (beans, cucumbers & tomatoes) from the garden & I still need to do another big batch of beets. But I guess that will wait.
> I'm going to run into Lloydminster in the morning, Fabricland has there fleece & camo on sale & I want to do some sewing for the GKs for Christmas- I usually make GS a new play coat each year, camo with fleece lining & he loves them, usually he outgrows them once/year.
> I also have to find a birthday gift for GS, his birthday is the 17th. I really don't know what I'm buying, maybe some Lego or something like that.
> Must get off to bed, I stayed up til 1am finishing my book last night.


I am glad your DS got moved in. You sure have worked hard on that house! I hope you get some good deals at the fabric store. I sure know all about staying up late reading to finish a book!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Betty - So glad you ended up with a car you like, but I could cheerfully strangle the Honda dealer for you! Do think about reporting him to the Honda Company, I'm sure they would be interested.
> Bubbalove - Fingers and everything else crossed for a good outcome from your MRI, Jackie.
> Gwen - Have you heard any more about how Marianne is?
> Daralene - Take care {{{hugs}}}
> ...


You are welcome, Kate. For me, this is simple, compared to organizing KAP! I just copy and paste and email.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love...Prayers for you and your SIL. I know that MRI's can give more information than other scans, so it is best to know what you are dealing with.

Daralene...Such difficult days and nights for you and your family. Mom's journey is her journey and you are a part of that journey in a unique way. There are so many blessings in this journey even though it may not seem so. It has brought all of you together to cherish one another. When Mom passes, her pain and suffering will end as well. What a blessing for her to have this phase of life come to an end. She has endured many challenges in life and loves each of you dearly. It is good for each of you to take short breaks away from the house as you can. Sometimes, slipping into another room for a short bit can be healthy as well. I am glad that you have siblings to share this time with so you can give each other breaks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Please tell me why someone else has to organize our personal mail? Am I missing something?...VA Sharon


Sharon, are you referring to the Christmas card exchange?


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Sharon, are you referring to the Christmas card exchange?


Y E S


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, prayers for you and SIL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DS has been living with us but is rarely home as he has a camp job, gone for a week, home for a week plus he often did overtime shifts so gone for 3 weeks. He's been studying for exams so when home spends alot of time in his room studying so othe than meals we don't see him lots so it wasn't a problem having him live here.
I'm glad you have some vacation time, hopefully along with all the cleaning you can get a little rest too.



pacer said:


> I am on vacation this week. I wasn't sure how long we would stay to work on the house. My friend needed to return on Tuesday so we went a day earlier. I kept my vacation so I could do some things at home. My home has been so neglected for a while now. I am attacking the boys room 1st since DS#1 is allergic to dust. I have tried keeping up with some of it, but the vacuum we had wasn't working too well. I have a nice vacuum now so it is getting a workout while I have the time to use it.
> 
> That stitch pattern sounds a bit rough on the hands. I am glad that you got your son moved into his house now. He isn't far away, but the privacy will be nice for all of you. Sounds like you will get some more space at your home if he was living with you during this time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Please tell me why someone else has to organize our personal mail? Am I missing something?...VA Sharon


Tami collects addresses of those interested in the exchange & sends out a list to the participants.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is a picture of my practise crochet shoes . Think if I keep practising I might get to like crochet


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been working on that shawl/scarf, I've decide I'm never making another thing with nups, ( one stitch has K1,YO,K1,YO,K1,YO,K1)not fun at all. Obviously it has to be made much looser than what I did as it was a nightmare to purl all those together in the next row. I've got the 26 pattern rows done now, just short rows of stocking stitch to fill in the centre now. I hope it looks nicer once blocked as its sure nothing special just now.


Bonnie, when I've made nupps, I used a crochet hook a size smaller than my needles to lift the stitches over when they felt too tight.

Sonja, love those little shoes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you got a chance for a little rest today.
> Are you on vacation this week? Obviously you're doing lots of extra work at home.
> Nice you got a gift of yarn, I'm sure you will put it to good use.
> 
> I've been working on that shawl/scarf, I've decide I'm never making another thing with nups, ( one stitch has K1,YO,K1,YO,K1,YO,K1)not fun at all. Obviously it has to be made much looser than what I did as it was a nightmare to purl all those together in the next row. I've got the 26 pattern rows done now, just short rows of stocking stitch to fill in the centre now. I hope it looks nicer once blocked as its sure nothing special just now.


I have never heard of nups I thought it was something that was misspelled 
Now I will have to go and look it up
Hope it looks really nice for you when it's blocked especially after all the work you have put into it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Bonnie, when I've made nupps, I used a crochet hook a size smaller than my needles to lift the stitches over when they felt too tight.
> 
> Sonja, love those little shoes!


Thank you Sorlenna I am now looking for another very easy pattern to try 
I wonder if I will now become as obsessed with crochet patterns as I am with knitting patterns 😄


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

B


pacer said:


> Bubba Love...Prayers for you and your SIL. I know that MRI's can give more information than other scans, so it is best to know what you are dealing with.
> 
> Daralene...Such difficult days and nights for you and your family. Mom's journey is her journey and you are a part of that journey in a unique way. There are so many blessings in this journey even though it may not seem so. It has brought all of you together to cherish one another. When Mom passes, her pain and suffering will end as well. What a blessing for her to have this phase of life come to an end. She has endured many challenges in life and loves each of you dearly. It is good for each of you to take short breaks away from the house as you can. Sometimes, slipping into another room for a short bit can be healthy as well. I am glad that you have siblings to share this time with so you can give each other breaks.


Words of wisdom. I've given them Myself but can use reminding. My DS is coming down Sat thru Tues and will help with anything we need. He is such a loving and compassionate young man.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have never heard of nups I thought it was something that was misspelled
> Now I will have to go and look it up
> Hope it looks really nice for you when it's blocked especially after all the work you have put into it
> Sonja


I have heard of nupps and believe it had to do with Estonian lace, which I would love to do someday


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my practise crochet shoes . Think if I keep practising I might get to like crochet


How absolutely adorable.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> B
> 
> Words of wisdom. I've given them Myself but can use reminding. My DS is coming down Sat thru Tues and will help with anything we need. He is such a loving and compassionate young man.


That will be so wonderful to have your son join you for the weekend. I had a friend who went through this with her mother. The siblings were all gathered around mom for days. When they all stepped out to the other room, she made her graceful passing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my practise crochet shoes . Think if I keep practising I might get to like crochet


You are incredible. I love them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

BubbLove, thinking of you and your SIL and all you are
Both facing. Healing wishes across the miles. 

Bonnie, hope all went well getting things in from the garden. Congratulations on finishing the house and DS moving in. 

Betty, I must find out what happened about the car, but at least it sounds like you found one you like. 

This would be the perfect time to knit. Will have to see if sis brought it over from her house. 

Thank you everyone for your loving thoughts and sharing your experiences with me. Amazing how there can be humorous moments. Mom was trying to eat My hand last night. Needless to say, I substituted it with pie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> B
> 
> Words of wisdom. I've given them Myself but can use reminding. My DS is coming down Sat thru Tues and will help with anything we need. He is such a loving and compassionate young man.


Hello Daralene 
I'm glad your son is going to be with you for a few days , I don't know how to say this next sentence properly but I think it's wonderful that the whole family is getting to chat and spend sometime with your mom especially you and your sisters 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> That will be so wonderful to have your son join you for the weekend. I had a friend who went through this with her mother. The siblings were all gathered around mom for days. When they all stepped out to the other room, she made her graceful passing.


Dad did that. I wAs mad at myself for years but can understand that they need to pull awAy from us and this life here. I was in the next room eating and now I know that's ok. For 6 mo the I left work and drove to Ohio every weekend and back o. Time to go to work. I now know it was not about me, but about him. I couldn't do it for him and it happened how it should.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How absolutely adorable.


Thank you and I am now reading about Estonian lace too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How absolutely adorable.


Oops I pressed the wrong letter


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you. I would not want to be alone if I had a choice and thankfully we all want to honor moms wishes. Lots of special memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and I am now reading about Estonian lace too


I think it is so beautiful


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and I am now reading about Estonian lace too


I think it is so beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> You are incredible. I love them.


Why thank you very much Mary what a lovely thing to say and I will return the compliment because I think you are incredible with all what you do 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just popping in. I see there are 63 pages and I'm only on 20. I'm going to try to skim through before the start of the new TP. Hugs to everyone who needs them. A group from my complex is going to a fish fry tonight and I'm going to join in. A good way to meet my neighbours.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have never heard of nups I thought it was something that was misspelled
> Now I will have to go and look it up
> Hope it looks really nice for you when it's blocked especially after all the work you have put into it
> Sonja


Are they the same as bobbles, like in Aran knitting?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have heard of nupps and believe it had to do with Estonian lace, which I would love to do someday


You are quite right- I won't pontificate, because I've not yet tackled any, but I know it involves 7 or frequently 9 or even 13 stitches being worked in one, so you get a bunch, often used to represent a flower or bud.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Are they the same as bobbles, like in Aran knitting?


No not really, Kate, bobbles you knit back and forth before working them off the needle- only this last row is similar, I think. Nupps are worked over two rows only.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Y E S


I have replied to your PM's. I hope you now understand how this works. If not, pm me again and I will try to explain better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my practise crochet shoes . Think if I keep practising I might get to like crochet


You did a fine job on them, Sonja!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sorlenna I am now looking for another very easy pattern to try
> I wonder if I will now become as obsessed with crochet patterns as I am with knitting patterns 😄


 :mrgreen: Yes, you will! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


That is NOT good Gwen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


Oh Gwen! I am so sorry you got hurt trying to do a good deed. You did not need that. I hope you have not damaged the hips. Did urgent care put you into a temporary cast or wrist brace? I hope. And I hope the ribs are just bruised, not fractured. Rest. Do you have any arnica cream/jell? It will help with the bruises and soreness. Did you fall in the vet parking lot, or at animal control? Sending healing prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had been with my mother practically 24/7 for months - i went home to shower and come right back - she passed while i was gone. someone told me maybe i had to be gone for her to feel she could leave. we had had our time - silent good byes - i would have liked to have been there but it was ok. --- sam



KateB said:


> Thinking of you all at this sad but precious time for you. One of my biggest regrets is that my mum was alone when she passed.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sorlenna I am now looking for another very easy pattern to try
> I wonder if I will now become as obsessed with crochet patterns as I am with knitting patterns 😄


I went to you tube and typed in toffee apple baby booties they were the first I made . Really liked doing them, maybe give them a try


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an ordeal you folks went through with the car. So glad all worked out and what a nice car.


Bulldog said:


> My Dear Sweet Brothers and Sisters of My Heart,
> Just wanted to drop in for a bit and to say I Love You.
> So many of you are going through such sorrow, physical pain with the limitations it produces, and lifes little bumps in your journey of living.
> Daralene, my heart just shattered when I saw the picture of you and your Moms hands. Having gone through this with my own Mom, I know you are physically drained and on a perpetual emotional roller coaster. We all love you so very much here and are praying for a peaceful/pain free passage for your sweet Mom. We are concerned for you and the strain this may be putting on you. Know in your heart prayer warriors are lifting you up for comfort, peace, & rest. You have done so very much to make your Mom comfortable as well as seeing to the needs of your sisters. Wrapping you in angel wings my dear sweet friend.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what i was thinking also. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Pretty much the same idea as a "fair" I think you would say. I hope Darrowil has answered this better than me. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds like our county and state fairs - do you have rides at yours. our fairs always have a "midway" of side shows. rides, and arcades where you can win your sweetie a stuffed animal. at the defiance county fair i think heidi's favorite is the hot "dripping with fat" sausage sandwich and curly fries. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Actually I totally missed it!
> 
> http://www.theshow.com.au/index.jsp this is probably the easiet way to show you. Each capital city has one that is for the whole state to exhibit at but most country towns have there own as well.
> They are a major event in many peoples calendar from children up to adults of all ages.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


Oh No Gwen !!!! Praying healing for you right now ! And all out of trying to help 😧


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fell at vets. have brace on. having trouble typing .


tami_ohio said:


> Oh Gwen! I am so sorry you got hurt trying to do a good deed. You did not need that. I hope you have not damaged the hips. Did urgent care put you into a temporary cast or wrist brace? I hope. And I hope the ribs are just bruised, not fractured. Rest. Do you have any arnica cream/jell? It will help with the bruises and soreness. Did you fall in the vet parking lot, or at animal control? Sending healing prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think about you every day daralene - wondering how you are - if you are getting enough rest. always concerned for your well being. i'm glad you are having this time with your mother and sisters - the picture of your hands is so precious - i think you will look at it in years to come and think nothing but good memories. i pray for an easy passing for your mother. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much Julie. I got some good sleep last night too. I know how important it is if I am going to be of any use at all. Yesterday my sisters made me go out, so I went to a store called Antique Rose Hartville, Ohio. You can pull them up on FB. What a fun store. I got a table runner for Thanksgiving. I wanted to go to the grocery store too but just couldn't walk any more so went home. Maybe today. I'll be making another frittata for sis's this morning as they loved it so. Poor mom. Such a long hard struggle but she wanted her 3 daughters together with her and we are here for her. I still don't know how you ever did this alone Julie.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


Oh Gwen, so sorry. Hope you find no more injuries and that you heal quickly.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I would like to say thank you for your prayers!! The MRI is done and my saying is been there ( I think this was #5 and I'm NOT going back) 
This one was terrible ! If there is a next time I most certainly will ask for a happy no care drug &#128563;
Now the next is the surgeon Monday ,I'm ready to get this done and enjoy the fall......and of course all the crafting on my endless list &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> just received this from admin - for your information -- sam
> 
> I created a new section to clean up General Chit-Chat.
> The name of the new section is The Attic.
> ...


Wow -have any of you been there? Some people can be very nasty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fell at vets. have brace on. having trouble typing .


I am glad it was at the vet's rather than animal control. That way the vet knew what happened. The brace will make it difficult typing. I hope they told you to ice it to keep the swelling down. That will certainly help with the pain. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene and Sam, one day I walked in on a new hospice client. Hadn't met them yet, I was volunteer. The man was pacing and pacin telling me her condition had changed during night but he really needed milk and didn't know what to do. I advised him that sometimes a person won't let go when beloved in room. He left for store and she passed. He spent over an hour sharing the stories of her quilts with me until hospice nurse came.
Gwen, so sorry. God bless you for rescuing dog.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow -have any of you been there? Some people can be very nasty!


I have been and some topics are people being vicious to one another and others are silly.

I agree that sometimes the one you love knows it and will hold on til you have left to pass.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh dear Gwen. That is not good. I am so sorry this happened. But you are an animal lover as most of us are and you tried to help. Hoping for no broken ribs. Take it easy and big hugs for you. ((((((Group hug for Gwen everyone))))))


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, sorry you are hurting. Lots of TLC needed, also time to order more bubble wrap, ?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm in on the ((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))) for Gwen !!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think it is so beautiful


It is beautiful Daralene and now I also understand about nupps 
Thank you 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tami I am so excited about the greeting cards this year. I know I couldn't participate last year due to illness and moving. But I would love to this year.❤
> 
> Here is the hat for Olivia mom Missy. I love it. So cute. I am going to have to make one for myself. I made a baby size one last year.
> 
> I even took a stab at modeling it too. 😊


Cute hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't this precious? Sure made my day.


Beautiful picture of dad and daughter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Are they the same as bobbles, like in Aran knitting?


I see Julie answered you there is a difference and they did look lovely in the patterns I saw 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh dear Gwen. That is not good. I am so sorry this happened. But you are an animal lover as most of us are and you tried to help. Hoping for no broken ribs. Take it easy and big hugs for you. ((((((Group hug for Gwen everyone))))))


In on that one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> You did a fine job on them, Sonja!


Thank you very much Tammi , I need to finish the dress I'm knitting and I want to try intarsia on a hat in the round because I found some lovely graphs 
I've done it in a small way on socks so I know roughly what I'm doing . I'll just cross my fingers that it works . Then I will try another crochet item . Oh oh this has got me thinking of the socks I want to make and the Christmas pillows 
I think I need a twin or maybe a set of twins , just think three of me 😜
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


Oh no Gwen I'm so sorry hope you have some good pain medication, to have a fractured wrist is bad enough but all the rest as well 
I do hope your ribs are ok and not fractured , will be thinking of you on Monday 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I went to you tube and typed in toffee apple baby booties they were the first I made . Really liked doing them, maybe give them a try


Thank you Jackie . They look really nice . I will go take a look


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I would like to say thank you for your prayers!! The MRI is done and my saying is been there ( I think this was #5 and I'm NOT going back)
> This one was terrible ! If there is a next time I most certainly will ask for a happy no care drug 😳
> Now the next is the surgeon Monday ,I'm ready to get this done and enjoy the fall......and of course all the crafting on my endless list 👍🏻


Sorry to hear it wasn't a pleasant experience Jackie 
I think a lot of us are going to hospitals on Monday . I will be thinking of you and Gwen and hope everything is ok for both of you 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


Oh Gwen! I hope it's not too painful. {{{very gentle hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautifully said joy. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Your post also speaks from my heart, Margaret.
> 
> Darlene, as large a table as we gather around here cannot possibly allow us all to be a part of every conversation as it is happening. And sometimes there are so many of us talking at once that there is no way you could be an active part of every one of them. We are not required to make a physical response to every other post in this group. Few, if any, truly expect us to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is bill there with you or is he at home teaching? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Yes. I made 2 of them in very expensive yarn for DH and DS and they both lost them quickly. Next ones were with cheap acrylic and they were both promptly lost in spite of tips like putting hat inside sleeve of jacket 😖
> 
> I had planned on DH and I living with mom all summer after his concerts, but sadly that didn't work out with the 2 surgeries DH had not anything major, but we couldn't stay down here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Gwen}}}} Blessings & healing thoughts, dear lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I finally finished my double braided headband / cowl
> The colour is a lighter blue than the picture
> Sonja


That is lovely, Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is already 22c/72f at 04:02. It is supposed to go up to 31c/88f by noon, with 85% humidity. It will be the forth unbearable day in a row. Unless things change it will be in the 80's until Thursday.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and happy thoughts to all. Smile at a stranger it might be the only nice thing someone does for them today.


The pictures did make me smile. Lovely family photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just released a new pattern and posted it over in the pattern shop section. I'm still proofreading some others.


I love it. Has the yarn got some silver in it? It glistens.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just found this on the Connections thread from PearlOne..
> 
> I'm home, yea!!!!!!!! Blessed to be here. Am all beat up, but am feeling better. Girls I was unable to be on the computer. Was in so much pin and then very busy with all the therapies and pain. I will not be able to catch up on all the news, but if I haave missed really imortant news could you fill me in with a brief synopse. Thank you all for the prayers, crds and good wishes. I will be on intermittently for awhile. It is going to take awhile for me to fully recuperate. Love to all. Purly
> 
> So glad to read this -- Welcome back, Purly.


Glad you're on the mend. Welcome back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

between a two day stay at the health spa - for the computer - i think we are ready for this week. i really do need to stop having so many windows open - took ron half an hour to get them all closed. he says i am not normal????? --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-360399-1.html#7919909


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Love the new hat pattern ,will have to look for it 😊
> I had a busy day doing ? Still trying to figure that one out 😳
> I did get my yarn web fixed and a outfit for a baby girl finished . Now to figure out what to ask for a price .


That is a very cute outfit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Still have 30 more pages to go but Signing off - time to go to the fish fry. See you all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

next time ask us - some of us will remember it is in your sewing cabinet
. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Internet was down all day yesterday, I finally got it back on around 6pm or so, had to find an internet cord to connect the modem to the laptop so that I could reset the channel on the broadband. Wouldn't you know, I looked everywhere for a cord and then, duh, found it under the computer table in the kitchen, where I'd left it last time I needed, just in case I needed it again I'd be able to find it... :roll:
> So now it's in my sewing cabinet, I told Marla to remember it's there, but we'll both probably forget by the time it's needed again. lol
> I have slept harder the last 3 nights, than I've slept in a long time, don't know if it's that I'm exercising again or that the weekend just wiped me out.
> David did get his run for the week that he was supposed to leave on Tuesday for, it fell through, would have been to Phoenix, AZ but they told him to go in on Wednesday to work around the shop but to bring his stuff incase they can find a run for him, so he called to say he was heading to McKinney, TX, thank God, we were worried that he wouldn't be getting a run at all this week and that would have been more than a little hard on the bank account, and he's off next week for paid vacation so it would have been hard on my sanity. lolol... What's for breakfast? What are you doing? Where are you going? What's for lunch? What cha doin'? What do we have to eat? Who are you talking to? What's for dinner? Wanna go for a ride? LOLOL!!! But I do love him tremendously.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to wrap around norine and smother her is healing goodness. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Could I please ask for prayer for my sister-in-law Norine she has just gone to hospital with server indigestion , she just finished radiation after going through breast cancer last November. I'm praying it has nothing to do with all the kemio or radiation she's had . More important not her heart
> Thanks Jackie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to you jackie - keep your eyes closed and you will zip through the mri. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Thanks me to I'm a little stressed as I have a MRI tomorrow and really don't like them! But I guess it will tell if the cancer is anywhere else, which I thought the cat scan was for . I will find out Monday when I see the surgeon


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I'm in on the ((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))) for Gwen !!!!!!!


Let make it a very gentle one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - they are perfect. love the colors. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my practise crochet shoes . Think if I keep practising I might get to like crochet


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - they are perfect. love the colors. --- sam


Thank you Sam .I might have a look for a pattern for a very easy top as I think I have enough of the yarns left to make one 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - have you given you mother permission to leave - have you let her know it is ok - that you and your sisters will be fine - will miss her but she is free to leave when she is ready. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Dad did that. I wAs mad at myself for years but can understand that they need to pull awAy from us and this life here. I was in the next room eating and now I know that's ok. For 6 mo the I left work and drove to Ohio every weekend and back o. Time to go to work. I now know it was not about me, but about him. I couldn't do it for him and it happened how it should.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you win the bubble wrap for this week. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> between a two day stay at the health spa - for the computer - i think we are ready for this week. i really do need to stop having so many windows open - took ron half an hour to get them all closed. he says i am not normal????? --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-360399-1.html#7919909


It is okay to not be normal. You fit right in with the rest of us!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my practise crochet shoes . Think if I keep practising I might get to like crochet


Very cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bonnie, when I've made nupps, I used a crochet hook a size smaller than my needles to lift the stitches over when they felt too tight.
> 
> Sonja, love those little shoes!


OK, I'll try that if I ever do them again, thanks, Sorleena


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sorlenna I am now looking for another very easy pattern to try
> I wonder if I will now become as obsessed with crochet patterns as I am with knitting patterns 😄


 Actually find that crochet goes quicker than knitting. I used to do lots of it but have been more into knitting the last few years

BTW, that ?pillow you have the booties on is beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> B
> 
> Words of wisdom. I've given them Myself but can use reminding. My DS is coming down Sat thru Tues and will help with anything we need. He is such a loving and compassionate young man.


I'm glad your DS is getting to visit your mom. I'm sure his presence will be a a comfort to you too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and I am now reading about Estonian lace too


I have a book of Estonian knitting, some of it is beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


Good grief, Gwen. I hope you aren't in too much pain. Take it easy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Dropping in a moment to say I think it is time for a big hug.
I could use one and I certainly know Daralene, Jackie, Linda, Sonja, and Gwen can use one
Daralene, Hospice told me when they first came that Mom would stop elimination, she would stop eating, she would slip into a coma and then she would pass on. I was also told to talk to her when she was in the coma as the hearing is the last thing to go and to give her the permission to leave and tell her of how wonderful her new life would be. I followed every bit of that advice. Mom did pretty much every thing I was told though she had Green unrine until the end. It is so hard to let them go and my heart breaks for you. I am; however, so thankful for time spent with your sisters and that you all are in one accord. I worry about you as I know you deal with so many health issues. It is good your son is coming. He will watch over Mom as well as his Grandmother. We have you in prayer warriors hotline.
Jackie, I am so sorry for all you have been through. MRIs of the breast are truly painful. We all have your back here, dear Sister. We will be praying for you and all the others waiting on Monday to get relief.
Gwen, my sweet sweet friend. I am so sorry you were hurt trying to do something out of the kindness of that wonderful heart. Ice that wrist and take your pain meds until Monday. You KNOW I love you and am concerned and I am already lifting you up.
Sonja, Meant to comment on your Crocheting skills. It looks to me like you are going to be as skilled with it as you are with knitting. Your little booty was perfect. You are so talented. We all love you and keep your family in our prayers, sweet sister.
I heard from my neurosurgeon today. I am looking at more surgery on my spine in the future but not at this point. They could do the pain management but it is just so hard to go back and forth I will continue to manage it myself.
Went to Grandparents day today for our little grandson in the second grade and our granddaughter in the fourth grade. Daniels visit went wonderfully. Skylar dropped her little head and started crying when we started to leave. It broke my heart. I told the teacher on the way out to please give her a little TLC. Skylar caught up to us on the way out the door to give us a big hug. Her little face was puffy and red from crying. It broke my heart.
Jeanette, So glad you are feeling some better.
Forgive me if I have left anyone out.You are not getting me at my best right now.
I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of my practise crochet shoes . Think if I keep practising I might get to like crochet


THey sure look like shoes- as expected you are doing very well with the crotchet. It has its place but I prefer knitting. Is much quicker though it uses a lot more wool as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> B
> 
> Words of wisdom. I've given them Myself but can use reminding. My DS is coming down Sat thru Tues and will help with anything we need. He is such a loving and compassionate young man.


It will be lovely for all of you to have him come. Someone else to help out , extra support for you and a chance for him to say goodbye to his grandmother as well is important for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> That will be so wonderful to have your son join you for the weekend. I had a friend who went through this with her mother. The siblings were all gathered around mom for days. When they all stepped out to the other room, she made her graceful passing.


It's amazing how many choose the time they go. My sister was in hosptial for a over a week then it was decided to send her back to the Nursing Home she had lived in for years as nothing more could be done for her. Becuase of the need to wait for an ambulance to be free to transport her she didn't end up getting back to her place until around 11pm. 10 minutes after being put into her own bed she quietly passed away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


Oh no Gwen how horrid.
Well you knitted once befroe with a cast on - wonder how long it will take you this time to start? Do hope you haven't messed up the hip. And get Brantley to keep on eye on you after hitting your head- you can get delayed concussion.
Hope the wrist is easily fixed. Fractured ribs are so painful as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it sounds like our county and state fairs - do you have rides at yours. our fairs always have a "midway" of side shows. rides, and arcades where you can win your sweetie a stuffed animal. at the defiance county fair i think heidi's favorite is the hot "dripping with fat" sausage sandwich and curly fries. lol --- sam


Yes we have rides adn sideshows (only ride we went on was the Ferris Wheel). Most of th emoney was spent on the Show Bags- lots of tasty rubbish that I need like a hole in the head.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> between a two day stay at the health spa - for the computer - i think we are ready for this week. i really do need to stop having so many windows open - took ron half an hour to get them all closed. he says i am not normal????? --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-360399-1.html#7919909


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Sam, most people only have 2-3 windows open at one time, so in that respect, no, you are not normal!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam .I might have a look for a pattern for a very easy top as I think I have enough of the yarns left to make one
> Sonja


Sonja, you will need to allow at least 3 times the amount of yarn for a crochet item than you would for a knitted item. Crochet goes faster (usually!) than knit, but crochet takes at least 3 times the amount of yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Dropping in a moment to say I think it is time for a big hug.
> I could use one and I certainly know Daralene, Jackie, Linda, Sonja, and Gwen can use one
> Daralene, Hospice told me when they first came that Mom would stop elimination, she would stop eating, she would slip into a coma and then she would pass on. I was also told to talk to her when she was in the coma as the hearing is the last thing to go and to give her the permission to leave and tell her of how wonderful her new life would be. I followed every bit of that advice. Mom did pretty much every thing I was told though she had Green unrine until the end. It is so hard to let them go and my heart breaks for you. I am; however, so thankful for time spent with your sisters and that you all are in one accord. I worry about you as I know you deal with so many health issues. It is good your son is coming. He will watch over Mom as well as his Grandmother. We have you in prayer warriors hotline.
> Jackie, I am so sorry for all you have been through. MRIs of the breast are truly painful. We all have your back here, dear Sister. We will be praying for you and all the others waiting on Monday to get relief.
> ...


Betty, I am sorry you didn't get better news, and pray that the future surgery will result in you being pain free.

Poor little Skylar. She really loves you! It does make you sad when they cry when you leave them.

You are in my prayers. Sending you, and all the others who need, gentle hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I would like to say thank you for your prayers!! The MRI is done and my saying is been there ( I think this was #5 and I'm NOT going back)
> This one was terrible ! If there is a next time I most certainly will ask for a happy no care drug 😳
> Now the next is the surgeon Monday ,I'm ready to get this done and enjoy the fall......and of course all the crafting on my endless list 👍🏻


I've been in your shoes....I'll be thinking of you as you're at the surgeon's. As much as everyone tries, there is just no way that what you're going through can be made less than horrible and frightening. I'm keeping you in my prayers and sending you gentle hugs. If I can answer any questions, just send me a PM.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well was trying to help our vet clinic out yesterday and was going to drop off a dog at animal control for them. long story short the pup was massive and jerked me around cauusing me to fll in th parking lot. Just got home from urgent care visit with a fractured wrist and possible fractured rebs. could have been worse as head hit pavement too and is sore along with recently fixed hip. what's that saying...no good deed goes unpunished. See orthopedic surgeon monday.


Oh Gwen how awful for you. You must be one sore lady. Hope your ribs aren't fractured and that your hip is o.k. Don't dismiss your poor head hitting the pavement.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not heard of him, I'll have to check what our librairy has.
> 
> I'm reading The Whole Truth by David Baldacci, so far it's very good.


I read all of David Baldacci's books that I can find. Right now, I'm reading "The Escape". Also very good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-359684-1.html#7900905
> 
> Just in case you haven't seen this out in the general forum area. She's done such a great job of compiling all kinds of great cooking information and keeping it up to date.


She certainly has done a great job. Imagine the time and effort it's taken to do this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.designeryarns.uk.com/free-downloads/debbie-bliss/page/4/
> 
> Here's a compilation of a bunch of pattern downloads. It's set on the Debbie Bliss ones since I was checking those out last...but you can switch to any of the designers. I found some very nice patterns that I think I can follow.


Thanks for this info.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gweniepooh wrote:
> DH and I went to a matinee today and say A Walk In the Woods. This is the movie that was filmed mostly in Georgia including at the airport across the road from our home. Stars included Nick Nolte, Robert Redford, Emma Thompson. It was quite good. Saw quite a few areas that we recognized from when DH hiked LAST summer the first hundred miles from Springer Mountain to Standing Indian NC. Since we went to the 4 p.m. show our tickets were 1/2 of the regular price.
> _________________________________________
> 
> So excited to see this movie. I brought the book to read while caring for mom but no reading as when I am done I am ready to sleep. Not sure if I had 1 hr. last night or not but can sleep during the day. Sounds like a good cast and I'm sure you can relate to it in a very personal way. DS and DIL gifted me the book.


I am so sorry about your mom. You must be incredibly tired. Take care of yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I didn't even realize there is a recipe section... :XD: Maybe I should get out more. LOL


I didn't either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So Gage survived the first day of school. 😉
> 
> His aunt, Gregs sister came over after supper and gave him a haircut. Looks so different but I am sure it is much cooler now.
> 
> Worked on a pair of slippers today and will likely finish them tomorrow. Also my friend picked up my entrants for the fair. ☺


He doesn't look very happy about his haircut.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> He doesn't look very happy about his haircut.


Believe me he wasn't. He said short. She shaved him. Poor fella.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have only read a few pages of this week's tea party, but wanted to let everyone know that we have made it safely home. Oh the adventures we had!!!!
> 
> The heavy rains on Friday evening helped to show us that we had a drain problem for the driveway so we had to have that all dug out and replaced. Part of the basement had to be cut out as well and then cemented back in after the drain was fixed. We didn't know that there was a crack in a pipe under the shower so we are having that repaired this week as well. We scrubbed down the walls, cabinets and sink in the kitchen. We power washed the exterior of the house as well as the concrete patio and sidewalks. We started painting the house as well as weed garden beds and mulch them. My DH borrowed a mower and mowed the yard which was becoming a field. The teenager that we thought we had hired did not follow through so now we are using a professional landscaper to keep that looking nice until the house sells. We washed windows, vacuumed and swept floors. I cleaned the shower so we could use it. It was nasty.
> \
> pacer - sounds to me like you have taken on a big load. Glad that your new contractor is so helpful and that he is more reasonable. Wish you the best of luck. That storm must have been a dilly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know you miss him. You wil always miss him but pray that you will find comfort and joy again. Please take care of yourself. We always have your back.


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mom and me.
> I called my moms older sister and her younger sister and brother and they talked about memories and prayed with her. Mom knew who they were and said yes and Amen. Felt this will help them since they are so far away in Canada. Hope it helped mom too. She does look hAppy while sleeping. Sisters made me sleep in the bed last night so I feel much better. Hope you are all well.


So glad you are with your mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got 2 out of 3 pairs of slippers made to go with the hats I made for my friend to o with the hats.


Good job. Did you see all the slipper sites that Sam posted? I added them to my favourites but whether I'll get to do them is another story :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> That picture reminds me of the one our friend who is a professional photographer took of my mother and my GD Isabelle when we were having pictures of the whole family taken. Mom was 97 and Izzy was 4 months - only 6 weeks later, Mom passed away - she had a very bad heart attack, came home with Hospice to help and DDs and I took care of her. Best thing we ever did.
> Our friend used this picture on his web site for a long time, lots of people think it's a very sweet photo.


It is a tug at the heart strings!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Started this yesterday and finished today just as Gage got home from school. Put the knitting slippers aside to make this for Gage. Enderman hat by knitca on Ravelry. He loves it and hasn't taken it off his head yet. ☺


That's a very nice hat and Gage must love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Betty, so sorry to read that you were treated badly by the Honda dealer. Glad though that you did find a car to suit your needs at the Chev dealer. I would certainly let the Honda people know that you were treated royally elsewhere.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Could I please ask for prayer for my sister-in-law Norine she has just gone to hospital with server indigestion , she just finished radiation after going through breast cancer last November. I'm praying it has nothing to do with all the kemio or radiation she's had . More important not her heart
> Thanks Jackie


Prayers heading her way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> That was my first mammogram and it showed cancer had biaopsys the same day . So I'm hopeing and praying it is caught early .


I hope so too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I went to you tube and typed in toffee apple baby booties they were the first I made . Really liked doing them, maybe give them a try


Very cute booties.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> RookieRetiree - Have things quieted down in your area from the man hunts going on? Know that must be every so alarming for so many people. Is your front seating area complete, picture?
> How is the redecorating coming? Looking forward to your note.
> VA Sharon


Sharon.

Sad news about the manhunt for the supposed cop killers. Investigation turned out that he committed suicide because the town administrator was onto him and his embezzeling from the Boy Scouts of America Police Explorer program. He also had a mistress who was going to blow the whistle on him since he was retiring and going to be with his wife. He had tried to put a hit out on the town administrator through a gang kingpin in that area. Very very sad that all that money was spent on the investigation and that all the donations, etc. will probably have to go back. I do feel sorry for the wife as she will not get his pension or life insurance -- many think that she and their son were in on the scams. They think that probably because the police officer had his mistress marry his son while son was in military so that mistress would get VA benefits. Just a very strange and disturbing turn of events.


----------

